# Go Markets any good for forex?



## dhruv

Hey everyone,

Does anyone here use Go Markets as an fx broker and if so, could you shed some light on the pro's/con's of their service?

Currently with Oanda however I'm not a fan of their withdrawal fees and would much prefer an MT4 platform. Also the ability to trade other instruments with GM is appealing.

I dug up an older thread about them here but that went off-topic pretty quickly and was a few months old, so just interested in hearing fresh new opinions.

In particular, I'm interested in hearing about things like execution time/slippage, reliability, average deposit/withdrawal times, customer support etc.

Cheers,

dhruv


----------



## Stormin_Norman

*Re: Go Markets any good?*

spreads are wider then OandA and slightly wider then IBFX during some times of day.

i havent noticed any requotes or slippage problems with them.

i have 2 live accounts with them.

i have not withdrawn money yet.


----------



## Naked shorts

*Re: Go Markets any good?*

I have an account with them, but i will be leaving them soon. Gonna get into fx futures on the globex. Cant do any spot trading at prop firms! 

I think the are a good broker if you are starting out, and are a LOT better then the likes if IG and CMC.


----------



## Naked shorts

*Re: Go Markets any good?*

One other thing i noticed as well, is they expanded their spread on the e/u to 3 pips a month or two ago, the market was really really choppy and guarenteeing such tight spread on certain pairs was loosing them money.

The thing to note here is they reduced the spread on the e/u back to 2 pips promptly. I could imagine easily imagine other brokers keeping the spread at 3 pips for as long as possible to try and squeeze as much money as possible out of all the suckers they suck in.


----------



## Bobby

*Re: Go Markets any good?*



Naked shorts said:


> I think the are a good broker if you are starting out, and are a LOT better then the likes if IG and CMC.




Second that !


----------



## AbundantIncome

*Re: Go Markets any good?*



Bobby said:


> Second that !




third that on cmc .. never used IGmarket yet .. although i have the accounts open . just to scared with market making platform ... trade against people with more power, knowledge and resources... might as well send them the cheque as charity !


----------



## wabbit

*Re: Go Markets any good?*

I have been with Go for just over a week now and have had no (major) problems.  At about 14:00 each day I get a very short interruption to my connection through MT4, the cause remains unresolved but it has not affected my trading, yet.  I have been trading using an EA which places many trades, sometimes in very rapid succession, without requote.  I have only been trading microlots but each trade is executed within expectations, I have even had some slippage go my way!

I have sent a couple or emails to their support and had prompt replies; I have spoken on the telephone with their staff in sales, accounts and support (they might all be one group) and they were all knowledgeable and helpful.

Funding your account can be a little slow if you choose bank transfer, BPay etc.  The fastest way is to use a credit card through PayPal (or just use your PayPal account) but their accounts people only work during "office" hours so it is not always possible to have newly-deposited funds immediately available for trading.  The same can be said for the withdrawals: fastest if made at a reasonable time during office hours (you still need to fax them the withdrawal authorisation - - allegedly if regulatory rules change (in the near future?) this requirement will be abandoned in favour of electronic authorisation?)  The delays were similar to the delays with my previous U.S. broker.  

Spreads on the major fx pairs are pretty competitive; the spreads on some of the other pairs are not so.  As with any broker, choose your universe carefully.

My high risk system took a battering (twice) in its first week of existence with this new broker, but I can say that the zero-balance protection kicked in when the EA went "berserk" without supervision (two 200+ point swings in a week will do that to this system, it's a fact of life) but as I said the broker's protection system worked like it should.

So far, after a very short evaluation period, I have only good things to say about Go Markets and their MT4 provided platform.  If there is more to say in the future, I will let you know.


Hope this helps.

wabbit


----------



## Whiskers

*Re: Go Markets any good?*

I've been using them a few months since I started forex and generally have little to complain about.

I funded by ebay and got credited overnight. If you go after the cut off time for you bank to process overnight transfers it will take an extra day.

The spreads widened a bit... pissed me off trading smaller lots to start off... but came back one pip the last few days.

One bug I have is their internet connection dropping out, often at least a few times a day, and reconnecting a few seconds or half minute later. Is this normal? At first I thought it may be something to do with relogging in when other exchanges came on line ... but figure that aught to be done seemlessly. 

Anyone else getting dropped out or is it my internet connection/service?


----------



## wabbit

*Re: Go Markets any good?*



wabbit said:


> At about 14:00 each day




... Perth time (WDST, GMT+9)


wabbit


----------



## Felix Profound

*Re: Go Markets any good?*



> You acknowledge that you could sustain a loss greater than and not limited to the margin that you have deposited with us. You believe that, based on your review of the PDSs, you are capable of assessing the merits of and understanding the terms, conditions and risks of Contracts, therefore, the Contracts are an appropriate product for you to invest in.




This is part of their TERMS & CONDITIONS.Does it mean you may lose more than your deposit?

(I would have put the link here if I had not been afraid of getting shot by super scam finders)


----------



## Stormin_Norman

im imagining its a standard part of most broker's contracts incase something happens and they cant stop you out at your margin call.

wabbit wrote above:



> My high risk system took a battering (twice) in its first week of existence with this new broker, but I can say that the zero-balance protection kicked in when the EA went "berserk" without supervision (two 200+ point swings in a week will do that to this system, it's a fact of life) but as I said the broker's protection system worked like it should.




with gomarkets youll at least then you not have to worry about returning your USD trading account to AUD then felix, it will already be based in it.


----------



## macca

Every broker that I have read up on in Oz has a similar clause in their conditions.

They will TRY to get you out but there are no guarantees that you can only lose your account balance.

There are brokers overseas that do guarantee that your risk is limited to your account balance ( so I believe).

It should not be a problem but in this weird financial environment that we are operating in now, who knows.

Technically it is possible that the Euro collapses as it really is something that seemed like a good idea when everything was rosy but now things are very different and quite a few of the countries that use the Euro are technically bankrupt. 

I was reading that Iceland, Ireland, Italy and a few others are all in trouble, European bank exposure to Ex Soviet block countries is gigantic and could bring the whole thing tumbling down, what happens if Germany and France pull the plug.

I don't want to be long the Euro when/ if it happens


----------



## caribean

*Re: Go Markets any good?*



Naked shorts said:


> I have an account with them, but i will be leaving them soon. Gonna get into fx futures on the globex. Cant do any spot trading at prop firms




Why not? do prop shops here only trade currency futures? they would not be anywhere near as "deep" as true interbank in spot.


"The spreads widened a bit... pissed me off trading smaller lots to start off... but came back one pip the last few days."
Wider spreads at certain times are part of the game, take a look at currency futures at different times of the day, and, or news announcements.
Guaranteed no lossing more than your account would go hand in hand with bucket shops, IMHO
But stiil, bucket shops offer reduced size for practicing live when account still small, you can certainly practice and get better and get ahead, even in a bucket shop, then you can worry about bringing you costs down and trading with a better broker, full contracts are too large for small accounts.


----------



## Trembling Hand

*Re: Go Markets any good?*



caribean said:


> Why not? do prop shops here only trade currency futures? they would not be anywhere near as "deep" as true interbank in spot.




Because thier systems are set up for index futs. And their experience.


----------



## caribean

*Re: Go Markets any good?*



Trembling Hand said:


> Because thier systems are set up for index futs. And their experience.



I see, thank you.


----------



## glenn_r

Go Markets – Changes to FX & Update on EAs
Dear Client, 

In the coming days and weeks you will see changes with FX coming through the MetaTrader4 platform. The biggest change will be in the price feed. As you are aware we offer fixed pricing which does not fluctuate throughout the day. Whilst this can give transparency in the pricing it can mean clients do not always get the best prices on offer. 

We are in the final stages of implementing a new ECN-style price feed coming through from a combination of 70 banks. This will mean that clients get the absolute best bid/ask prices coming from the interbank market. During liquid times spreads can get as low as 1-pip on major pairs, and if spreads widen it can be a signal to a client that the conditions for trading are not favourable. As an indication of spreads, many majors including GBPUSD, EURUSD, EURGBP and AUDUSD can offer spreads as low as 1-2 pips, even during the Asian session. 

Offering the accurate interbank market prices means it is easier for us to hedge our positions. As part of this we will be able to accept ALL EXPERT ADVISORS including FAPTurbo. We will send an email to all clients as soon as this is fully implemented.  

If you have any questions about the above please do not hesitate to contact us.


----------



## fapturbo

This is good news...


----------



## tayser

hah, fantastic - another broker realising the market making bucketshop model sucks.

Do they still offer opening an account at really low initial account funding?


----------



## macca

Hi Tayser,

You can open with nil balance for a look and then fund with any amount of money via just about any method.


----------



## tayser

dunno - I opened an account with them about 3 years ago and it's never been funded - this was pre-MT4 days.

*shrug*


----------



## Stormin_Norman

great news.

last test for them is to withdraw money; which will be next week.

its good to (hopefully) have a 'world class' retail australian broker.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Stormin_Norman said:


> great news.
> 
> last test for them is to withdraw money; which will be next week.
> 
> its good to (hopefully) have a 'world class' retail australian broker.




I thought we have had one for a while its called IB and it sh!ts over goggomobil


----------



## Stormin_Norman

is IB australian? i thought they were british?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

ive had an outage for about 10 minutes atm. anyone else the same?


----------



## wabbit

Nope.. all good here in Perth

wabbit


----------



## Stormin_Norman

*grumble*


----------



## Naked shorts

tayser said:


> dunno - I opened an account with them about 3 years ago and it's never been funded - this was pre-MT4 days.
> 
> *shrug*




Haha they were around 3 years ago? I thought they were kinda newish.


----------



## tayser

nope - their platform was very good, integrated FX, CFDs, Futures and Equities (Australia and global).

They used to be called Pacific Continental Securities.  Their UK parent went belly up, traded under that name for a year or two in AU and changed to Go Markets 6-9 months ago.


----------



## Trembling Hand

tayser said:


> nope - their platform was very good, integrated FX, CFDs, Futures and Equities (Australia and global).




Just as a note they say they offer futs but its BS. the are just CFDs. And their ASX stocks are also not CHESS sponsored.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

tayser said:


> nope - their platform was very good, integrated FX, CFDs, Futures and Equities (Australia and global).
> 
> They used to be called Pacific Continental Securities.  Their UK parent went belly up, traded under that name for a year or two in AU and changed to Go Markets 6-9 months ago.




they offer two platforms, 1 saxo bank and 2 MT4.


----------



## Bobby

Trembling Hand said:


> Just as a note they say they offer futs but its BS. the are just CFDs. And their ASX stocks are also not CHESS sponsored.




Yes its clever the way they word the ( futs ) I use them to trade their Australian 200 index March 2009 , they supply live SPI data & the commissions are 40c round trip for one micro contract 1/10th of the full ~ thats $4 .
So far so good with them


----------



## dhruv

Hey guys,

Thanks a lot for all your responses - the general consensus seems to be pretty good, however I have a few more questions:

1. With regards to faxing them the withdrawal authorisation - is this a one off thing just to verify you? Or must you do it each and every time?

2. I understand that you have to use their other platform (GoTrader) to trade shares and other instruments. Any issues with this platform? I had a quick run through the demo and it seemed pretty decent at first glance.

3. A few of you have mentioned disconnections within MT4. Does the broker usually explain the cause of these after said event? I think my trading method should be able to cope with short interruptions, however it would be assuring to know the reason for them.

4. Stormin' mentioned he has two accounts. Just wanted to verify that this is allowed in the one name, as I'd ideally like to have 1 account using my main trading method and a 2nd account where I use new systems so that I can have the P/L separated.

Once again, thanks a lot for everybody's input - I owe you all a beer or two.

Cheers,

Dhruv


----------



## Stormin_Norman

dhruv said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your responses - the general consensus seems to be pretty good, however I have a few more questions:
> 
> 1. With regards to faxing them the withdrawal authorisation - is this a one off thing just to verify you? Or must you do it each and every time?
> 
> 2. I understand that you have to use their other platform (GoTrader) to trade shares and other instruments. Any issues with this platform? I had a quick run through the demo and it seemed pretty decent at first glance.
> 
> 3. A few of you have mentioned disconnections within MT4. Does the broker usually explain the cause of these after said event? I think my trading method should be able to cope with short interruptions, however it would be assuring to know the reason for them.
> 
> 4. Stormin' mentioned he has two accounts. Just wanted to verify that this is allowed in the one name, as I'd ideally like to have 1 account using my main trading method and a 2nd account where I use new systems so that I can have the P/L separated.
> 
> Once again, thanks a lot for everybody's input - I owe you all a beer or two.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dhruv




1. every time. although i scan and email it in.

2. i have never used their other platform. they have a few other markets to trade on the mt4 platform which i havent taken advantage of yet, but i plan to have a look at them at some point.

3. i mentioned disconnections one night. wabbit at the same time did not experience them. it could have been my connection which was the problem rather then theirs. it is an unknown and not a regular occurance.

4. i create different companies to trade different methods with. i am not sure about 2 accounts under the same name, a quick email to  them would answer that question though. if you do send them an email, please let the rest of us know the reply.

i will call in that beer if youre in brisbane :bier:


----------



## Naked shorts

dhruv said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your responses - the general consensus seems to be pretty good, however I have a few more questions:
> 
> 1. With regards to faxing them the withdrawal authorisation - is this a one off thing just to verify you? Or must you do it each and every time?
> 
> 2. I understand that you have to use their other platform (GoTrader) to trade shares and other instruments. Any issues with this platform? I had a quick run through the demo and it seemed pretty decent at first glance.
> 
> 3. A few of you have mentioned disconnections within MT4. Does the broker usually explain the cause of these after said event? I think my trading method should be able to cope with short interruptions, however it would be assuring to know the reason for them.
> 
> 4. Stormin' mentioned he has two accounts. Just wanted to verify that this is allowed in the one name, as I'd ideally like to have 1 account using my main trading method and a 2nd account where I use new systems so that I can have the P/L separated.
> 
> Once again, thanks a lot for everybody's input - I owe you all a beer or two.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dhruv




I never thought we were going to get a response from you. I was starting to think you work in the R&D department for Go Markets


----------



## Whiskers

Re those drop-outs... fortunately I was on the right side of those spikes in the AUDUSD a few minutes ago and took my 27 pips just before it dropped out three times in 5 to 6 min while the big swings were happening... and not once now it has settled down again. 

Just spoke to them... they thought it might have been a server issue, but  are passing it on to the tech team.


----------



## wabbit

Continuous service here in Perth.


wabbit


----------



## Stormin_Norman

wabbit said:


> Continuous service here in Perth.
> 
> 
> wabbit




i had my platform crash. i blamed my PC it might have been them though.

f*ck you and your swan river wabbit. :


----------



## Whiskers

He asked if I had any other platforms on my PC. I said no, only share trading platforms... but was wondering how that would affect anything.

Just remembered I still have MFG Trader... wonder what else. I'll uninstall that and see whether I get less drop-outs.


----------



## Naked shorts

Stormin_Norman said:


> f*ck you and your swan river wabbit. :




HAhaha, Is Brisbane's beautiful brown river getting to you?


----------



## AbundantIncome

Is this a go zone or not ?

Apart from the faxing/emailing for withdrawals, what else do we need to be concerned about ? Is the ECN being implemented yet ? Do they provide the same spread using mini or micro trades ?

Their spread is pretty high on some of the pairs ??? only one pair is 2 pips, mostly 3 pips and they are not that big list either so mostly bigger than 3 pips.

Thanks


----------



## Stormin_Norman

AbundantIncome said:


> Is this a go zone or not ?
> 
> Apart from the faxing/emailing for withdrawals, what else do we need to be concerned about ? Is the ECN being implemented yet ? Do they provide the same spread using mini or micro trades ?
> 
> Their spread is pretty high on some of the pairs ??? only one pair is 2 pips, mostly 3 pips and they are not that big list either so mostly bigger than 3 pips.
> 
> Thanks




i am very happy with gomarkets.

ECN? such a marketing ploy from some retail companies, that i personally dont buy.

gomarkets are apparently moving to a variable spread system (similar to OandA) so hopefully that results in better spreads, but time will tell.

they only have one account size. they do trade down to 0.01 lots however.

their list is fine for me. i dont plan to be trading the congo/libya cross rates, so the majors are fine by me.

the main reason i like them is theyre aussie and have deposit insurance for accounts up to $2mil.


----------



## AbundantIncome

Stormin_Norman said:


> ECN? such a marketing ploy from some retail companies, that i personally dont buy.
> 
> they only have one account size. they do trade down to 0.01 lots however.




Thanks Norman. I am wondering the different between account size versus trading .01 lots ? I thought .01 trades are actually micro/mini trades ?

Cheers
Al


----------



## Stormin_Norman

IBFX has a mini account.

1 mini lot = 0.1 gomarkets lots.

0.1 mini lot = 0.01 go market lots.

0.01 mini lot = not offered by go markets


----------



## AbundantIncome

Stormin_Norman said:


> IBFX has a mini account.
> 
> 1 mini lot = 0.1 gomarkets lots.
> 
> 0.1 mini lot = 0.01 go market lots.
> 
> 0.01 mini lot = not offered by go markets




Thanks Norm. I think .1 mini lot is great enough for me .

I think I might as well just set up with gomarket and see how we go from there.

What a nuisance, I may need to send them certified copy of ID ?

Thanks again ....


----------



## Stormin_Norman

i just scanned my ID.

word of warning though : theyre not too crash hot keen on fapturbo.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

a new account i set up with them only had a leverage set of 100:1

i requested both in the application form and in the email i attached it to to have leverage of 200:1

the account ran out of leverage, luckily its survived but im not a happy camper this evening.


----------



## AbundantIncome

Stormin_Norman said:


> a new account i set up with them only had a leverage set of 100:1
> 
> i requested both in the application form and in the email i attached it to to have leverage of 200:1
> 
> the account ran out of leverage, luckily its survived but im not a happy camper this evening.




i think i asked that question over the phone . .that seems to be the case and they only allow 200 max apparently ! A bit misleading when the demo can go a lot higher !!!

i thought demo should be as close to the real thing as possible !

some of the spread is a killer, 10 pips lost when i got in !!! these are some of the things I keep forgtting to watch . i need more demo practice i think


----------



## Stormin_Norman

they allow 300 max if u ask.


----------



## wabbit

Stormin_Norman said:


> a new account i set up with them only had a leverage set of 100:1
> 
> i requested both in the application form and in the email i attached it to to have leverage of 200:1
> 
> the account ran out of leverage, luckily its survived but im not a happy camper this evening.




Stormin'

Here's a little MT4 script which allows you to check your account details - - before you start trading.  Save it to the \Experts\Scripts folder.

http://www.wabbit.com.au/tmp/AccountInfo.ex4

Hopefully a lesson learnt: always check up on the work of other when it's your posterior on the line!



I hope this helps.

wabbit


----------



## BentRod

Wabbit and Norm......How long before they get their "new ecn" platform up and running??

Looking forward to seeing what the spreads are like.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

thank you wabbit. i shall now be confirming the account is set up correctly with that simple script . you are a gentleman.

bent rod, im not sure. be interesting to see how it effects my EA.


----------



## macca

Hi Wabbit,

I have tried to install that script but without success.

I am copying it into my scripts folder, I can actually see it in the folder. I close that down, start up MT4 but I don't get the script shown in my navigator section.

I have tried on IBFX and GO, what aren't I doing that needs to be done ?

Thanks


----------



## wabbit

Hi macca,

I don't know what could be causing this.  Try downloading the file again, save it to /Experts/Scripts, restart MT4 again.  If that fails, then it's something at your end and/or your version of MT4 as other people don't seem to have had any problems?  Or at least you're the first one to speak up.

If someone else did download the script and had the same problems as macca, how did you 'fix' it?


wabbit


----------



## cogs

Installed, double clicked, works fine.

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

works for me too.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

BentRod said:


> Wabbit and Norm......How long before they get their "new ecn" platform up and running??
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what the spreads are like.




I wonder as a claimed ECN model how often they will have a 1 pip spread on the eur/usd? They're going to be marking up the quote in these cases....


----------



## Stormin_Norman

>Apocalypto< said:


> I wonder as a claimed ECN model how often they will have a 1 pip spread on the eur/usd? They're going to be marking up the quote in these cases....




what does ECN stand for?

to me id say theyre going to a variable spread. ECN's are broker's which dont make money from the spread, and instead charge commissions as i understand it.

OandA use variable spreads, but are not an ECN.


----------



## macca

Me again 

This is weird, I save it to my desktop, Yes, there it is. I save it into Go or IBFX scripts, Yes, there it is, OK, close that and open GO or IBFX MT4.

Not in navigator script list, go back to program files open up GO or IBFX files and the EX4 icon has disappeared for this script.

Come on guys, you are all having me on 
 LOL

WT?   ............ aarrggghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Stormin_Norman said:


> what does ECN stand for?
> 
> to me id say theyre going to a variable spread. ECN's are broker's which dont make money from the spread, and instead charge commissions as i understand it.
> 
> OandA use variable spreads, but are not an ECN.




hey Norm,

ECN stands for Electronic Communications Network Broker.

yeh they offer a straight quote from the whole sale market or their liquidity providers and charge a commission for the service. 

I am also with u norm the term "ECN' is getting swung around now as a it/buzz word in fx. Yep it's basically a variable spread so the Market maker can save money. the market makers have to hedge all the positions in the wholesale market at normal market spreads. if you offer a fixed 2 pip on eur/usd and wholesale is 5-6 at the time they lose out. 

variable spreads allow them to move more in line with the underlying wholesale market. This also means at times they can offer very tight spreads like 1 pip or under like Oanda has provided.

Most variable spread brokers mark up the quotes they receive before they move the quote on to you.

say the BorkerXYZ is getting an average quote with a .2 spread on the eur/usd they give u 1 pip and make the .8. this is a rough example of a mark up.

Cheers


----------



## AbundantIncome

go market's spread seems a little larger than IB, 2-3 pips hmmmmm

a little off putting really


----------



## Stormin_Norman

AbundantIncome said:


> go market's spread seems a little larger than IB, 2-3 pips hmmmmm
> 
> a little off putting really




remember to include commission: 
http://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/accounts/fees/commission.php?ib_entity=llc

IDEAL (Conversions, trades < USD 25,000) 1 basis point 

 >25,000 <=USD 1,000,000,000  0.2 basis point

in the end a pip or two of spread isnt as concerning to me as having a local provider with insurance for account balances - in the current environment.


----------



## AbundantIncome

Stormin_Norman said:


> does IB charge commission?
> 
> in the end a pip or two of spread isnt as concerning to me as having a local provider with insurance for account balances - in the current environment.




that can be true but i am concerned with systems where the other side can actually modify prices as they go ... same as some dodgy, CFD provider. that is what I am concerned about. When you execute, they could just change whatever they want in market prices, as I tend to trade market prices, maybe I have to change the system to avoid such issues lo but again even limit could be modified if they need to. the argument for free market pricing is that, there would be no adjustment apart from possible rounding to the whole pips.

commission is very low with IB, under 4 bucks but again do not like their margin model though as they are kinda too low for comfort ... 25:1

disclaimer: not necessarily meaning this provider uses this method but there is a possibility IMHO


----------



## Stormin_Norman

AbundantIncome said:


> that can be true but i am concerned with systems where the other side can actually modify prices as they go ... same as some dodgy, CFD provider. that is what I am concerned about. When you execute, they could just change whatever they want in market prices, as I tend to trade market prices, maybe I have to change the system to avoid such issues lo but again even limit could be modified if they need to.




ive never seen that occur at any of my brokers.

every single broker in forex is a market maker. some are bucketshops, some are fixed spread, some are variable spread and some charge commission instead of spread for profits.

only bucketshops are out to get you.


----------



## pilbara

AbundantIncome said:


> ... even limit could be modified if they need to.



Limit price cannot be modified by the broker, you might get the opportunity to accept another price (requote) or reject the trade altogether.


> commission is very low with IB, under 4 bucks but again do not like their margin model though as they are kinda too low for comfort ... 25:1



IB is 50:1 when trading the majors, but if you trade cross rates where your base currency is not involved then it's 25:1


----------



## AbundantIncome

IB is 50:1 when trading the majors, but if you trade cross rates where your base currency is not involved then it's 25:1[/QUOTE]

was chatting to the customer service, not sure if she is ignorant about the fact as I was using examples with AUD which is my base. I was told 25:1. It also could be due to the recent changes I think to margin ??? not sure if this affects or not. am just still trying out its demo account to understand more before I jumped ship ... 

thanks for the reply


----------



## AbundantIncome

Stormin_Norman said:


> only bucketshops are out to get you.




I would not ever understand why people create business to practically steal from innocent people like that ... it is hard as it is to play the game, we do not need those extra things to be worried about already ...


----------



## pilbara

AbundantIncome said:


> was chatting to the customer service



yeah go with their advice, I haven't used it for a while.  IB is complicated regarding margin but it's worth learning because that's a real professional account setup.


----------



## wabbit

macca said:


> Me again
> 
> This is weird, I save it to my desktop, Yes, there it is. I save it into Go or IBFX scripts, Yes, there it is, OK, close that and open GO or IBFX MT4.
> 
> Not in navigator script list, go back to program files open up GO or IBFX files and the EX4 icon has disappeared for this script.
> 
> Come on guys, you are all having me on
> LOL
> 
> WT?   ............ aarrggghhhhhhhhhhhhh





Hey macca,

Did you get this working?  If so, what was the problem?  User? Or software?



wabbit


----------



## macca

Hi Wabbit,

Nope , gave up in disgust 

I will have another go over the weekend, but the odd thing is that I can't get it to appear in the script folder in navigator.

It will save in scripts when I put it there through program files, I close to open MT4, not there, go back to program files/ experts/scripts , disappeared !! weird ..............


----------



## Stormin_Norman

you dont have some weird setting in vista going on? vista always does weird stuff to me.


----------



## Cartman

Stormin_Norman said:


> you dont have some weird setting in vista going on? *vista always does weird stuff to me*.





i've heard about that girl called "Vista"  Norm ----- she is bad news ---- someone said she has "98 Windows" in her bedroom !!

sorry  ---- its Friday night !!


----------



## pilbara

AbundantIncome said:


> I would not ever understand why people create business to practically steal from innocent people like that ... it is hard as it is to play the game, we do not need those extra things to be worried about already ...



You must do due diligence on any broker before opening a real account.  One interesting source of information for USA companies, check the Excess Net Capital in the following reports
http://www.cftc.gov/marketreports/financialdataforfcms/index.htm

For example you can see the relative size of Interactive Brokers compared to the retail forex brokers, and the size of Oanda compared to other retail brokers.  And the immense size of the major banks in comparison.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

http://www.brokerontop.com/

same info presented at another site 

yeah, the OandA rating is why i like using them and will probably move to their API when the time arises. AUD accounts too.


----------



## pilbara

yeah it's good to see the ranking but that report is from April last year (eg Bear Stearns is now part of JP Morgan).  It's also interesting to see that Oanda hasn't grown in that time compared to the competition:

Oanda $154.5m --> $154.5m
Gain $59.1m --> $92.4m
FXCM $59.6m --> $83.5m
IBFX $16.3m --> $24.9m


----------



## Stormin_Norman

ive never considered GAIN.

has anyone used them?

an account with more then $10k balance has variable spreads which appear very good - pretty much equivalent to OandA's. + they use MT4.

they seem to be powering ahead, shown by the results above.

FXCM just opened in sydney too i found out by browsing their site (http://www.forextrading.com.au/).

excellent! some good options there to spread the risk amongst mt4 brokers before having to move up a level and re-program EAs.

edit: just contracted them, apparently no MT4 trading for australia at this time.


----------



## macca

Hi Norman,

<<you dont have some weird setting in vista going on? vista always does weird stuff to me.>>

Nope, I am using XP.

I will have another go, it is sitting there on my desktop ATM.

have a good weekend


----------



## pilbara

Stormin_Norman said:


> excellent! some good options there to spread the risk amongst mt4 brokers before having to move up a level and re-program EAs.



that sounds like a good plan, to scale up in size and limit risk by trading against multiple brokers at once.  I'm interested in any broker that has an API (not MT4) and I'm starting with FXCM Australia and will next try Oanda.  Once I've got a stable EA which I think has a good edge then I will rate the brokers by seeing which ones are profitable in live trading.  For a scalping EA it might be better to avoid ECN with relatively high commissions (MB Trading), or pseudo ECN's like Gain where you've got to pay a commission plus spread and they also have a dealing desk.  Maybe Gain has been successful because they are the provider for forex within Tradestation.


----------



## Wysiwyg

macca said:


> have a good weekend




Are you choosing "save as type" All Files Macca ?


----------



## sidharthraina

hi,
meta trading 4 is one of the better platforms.The spread with go markets is not gr8.Also,the real time market values and  slippage can vary very fast.U cn try some other MT 4 s/wz as well...
...
sidharth


----------



## Stormin_Norman

from gomarkets:



> Following our recent correspondence we are pleased to announce the launch of our new ECN-style Forex price feed. The new pricing will be up and working from Monday April 6th.
> 
> 
> 
> The price feed draws contributions from approximately 300 banks and institutions including:
> 
> ANZ, Westpac, National Australia Bank, HSBC, UBS, Barclays and ABN Amro. With this level of contributors we are able to offer tighter spreads in the most part with majors offering spreads as low as 1-pip.
> 
> 
> 
> As part of the improved trading conditions on offer we are able to accept the use of all Expert Advisor systems with no restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> The new feed will only be visible on the live trading platform from the start with the simulation system to be updated in due course. To view the live platform simply open an account by going to www.gomarketsaus.com/open_account and fill out the application form.
> 
> 
> 
> For more information about our new price feed and systems, please do not hesitate to contact us.


----------



## tayser

It'd be great if someone could do an analysis of the spreads.

I might actually fund a small account and start ripping it up if it's good (see how much they like scalpers then )


----------



## Trembling Hand

tayser said:


> It'd be great if someone could do an analysis of the spreads.
> 
> I might actually fund a small account and start ripping it up if it's good (see how much they like scalpers then )




It will still be the same old MM "@ market" orders. Scalping with that is like brain surgery with an axe. I wouldn't be bothered.


----------



## white_goodman

can it really be a true ecn if it doesnt charge commission?

i have an account, hopefully it works out for the better


----------



## Stormin_Norman

white_goodman said:


> can it really be a true ecn if it doesnt charge commission?
> 
> i have an account, hopefully it works out for the better




ECN-style  - why they dont just call it variable spread is beyond me. must be thanks to the 'ECN' marketing. every transaction is its own market - so by definition every trade is a MM trade.

i concur though. be interesting to see.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

ive been watching the pound early to see what kind of variable spread they have been offering early on in the week.

the spread has been about 5 pips, sometimes out to 6 during the first hour. on fixed spreads it was 3.

lets see where it goes once more liquidity comes through from their counter parties.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Stormin_Norman said:


> ive been watching the pound early to see what kind of variable spread they have been offering early on in the week.
> 
> the spread has been about 5 pips, sometimes out to 6 during the first hour. on fixed spreads it was 3.
> 
> lets see where it goes once more liquidity comes through from their counter parties.




I can see some complaints coming over the next couple of weeks/months. People without any execution skills trading *"@ market*" chasing variable spreads. Frequent traders equity curve will soon show that just being right about a chart is only about 30% of the game. Chopped to bits. 

 How do you go long go markets??


----------



## Stormin_Norman

what do u mean?


----------



## Trembling Hand

Stormin_Norman said:


> what do u mean?




Punters are use to hitting a button and getting into their $5 per pip trades at no more than 2-4 pips away from what they can sell at. Most haven't a friggin clue how to get into a trade using the spread, in fact you cant because you have to buy/sell @ market. But with ECN type quotes that spread is going to jump wide open just as they want in and just as they are getting stopped out. This is going to shave heaps off peoples expectancy. 

For my own trading I know I would blow up in about a week if I used that @ market button for scalping. And I'm reasonably sure I have a bigger edge than most


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Trembling Hand said:


> Punters are use to hitting a button and getting into their $5 per pip trades at no more than 2-4 pips away from what they can sell at. Most haven't a friggin clue how to get into a trade using the spread, in fact you cant because you have to buy/sell @ market. But with ECN type quotes that spread is going to jump wide open just as they want in and just as they are getting stopped out. This is going to shave heaps off peoples expectancy.
> 
> For my own trading I know I would blow up in about a week if I used that @ market button for scalping. And I'm reasonably sure I have a bigger edge than most




that's what i thought u were meaning.

yeah, itll be an interesting week - see how the bunjip goes through it.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

cable back to 3 spread now (same as under fixed) now japan has opened.

just noticed it go out to 4 and come back to 3. so jumping between the two.


----------



## pilbara

Stormin_Norman said:


> yeah, itll be an interesting week - see how the bunjip goes through it.



i guess that depends whether the bunjip make entries using limit orders or market orders.  With limit orders you can try to go inside the spread.  

Also does gomarkets quote prices with 4 or 5 decimals?  I think a pseudo-ecn would be 5 because they quote an average price of what's available.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

market orders to enter, TP (which are essentially limit orders) to exit.

atm however im having connection problems, could be linked to their new data feed + my firewall or could be their end.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Stormin_Norman said:


> market orders to enter, TP (which are essentially limit orders) to exit.
> 
> atm however im having connection problems, could be linked to their new data feed + my firewall or could be their end.




Nah I have an account with them as one of my back ups. Been running it today just to have a look at the FX. I have now closed it because I'm sick of the stupid noise it makes whenever it drops out ever 5 min!!!

!!


----------



## Stormin_Norman

youre getting drop outs too??

customer service said i was the only one, meanwhile i could hear another operator in the background saying 'so you cant log in'.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Stormin_Norman said:


> youre getting drop outs too??
> 
> customer service said i was the only one, meanwhile i could hear another operator in the background saying 'so you cant log in'.




Yep. about 5 -6 times from 10 to 11:30.

given up on it. c:


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Stormin_Norman said:


> youre getting drop outs too??
> 
> customer service said i was the only one, meanwhile i could hear another operator in the background saying 'so you cant log in'.







> Go Markets – FX Update
> 
> Dear Client,
> 
> 
> 
> As stated last week we have now launched our new FX price feed this morning. The feed gets quotes from a wide range of institutions enabling the best bid/offer rates available in the market and helps to improve trading conditions.
> 
> 
> *Some clients have today experienced connectivity issues. Our IT have isolated the problem and are working to have this resolved ASAP*. Please note this is unrelated to the price feed which is running without issue.




lying arsewipes. i can handle 'sorry having issues with the new feed' what i dont like is being outright lied to.

i will be calling them up and speaking to a manager about that.

not impressed with being told rubbish.


----------



## Bobby

SHEEEZzz  their SPI contract closed an hour early !
  Daylight saving is over """"" 

:shake::shake:


----------



## Stormin_Norman

still not up @ 7.30pm. someone must have tripped over an important wire.


----------



## cogs

Shocking service, they still have connection problems!

I think it has been a problem since opening this morning now,,,,

Bl00dy disgraceful!

I can see some margin calls with those who run bots, when it eventually comes back online look out.


----------



## wabbit

It's odd that my connection has been good all day, since logging in at 10:09 today (Perth time).  Even whilst chattin' with Stormin' this mornin'  I could trade and he couldn' (poetry aint it!)

??


wabbit


----------



## Whiskers

It's been driving me nuts with the noise going on and off all day too... bludy hopeless.

Lucky to get a minute or two before it goes off again... better be an improvement in the morning.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

must be a geographical thing?


----------



## wabbit

Serves you right for slagging off at our beautiful river! 


wabbit


----------



## Bobby

Message for GO as forums do get monitored  

Get you act together quick !


----------



## Stormin_Norman

wabbit said:


> Serves you right for slagging off at our beautiful river!
> 
> 
> wabbit




go kick some quakkas wabbit!

and yes bobby i concur - especially with FXCM + that other mob opening up mt4 shop in oz.


----------



## Cartman

Bobby said:


> Message for GO as forums do get monitored
> 
> Get you act together quick !




looks like i picked the right time to have a few days outa town    ---- will be interested to see how quick they get these issues sorted ----


----------



## Bobby

Cartman said:


> looks like i picked the right time to have a few days outa town    ---- will be interested to see how quick they get these issues sorted ----




Hello Cartman & Stormin

All hell happens when anyone   stuffs me up !  :frown:


----------



## Trembling Hand

LOL!!


----------



## Stormin_Norman

that alternative address doesnt work for me either.

their system is majorly FUBAR.

least it hasnt cost me any money, just trading time.


----------



## Trembling Hand

You need another broker as a back up.

All is well at IB. 

Though the only reason I'm looking at go today was cuz IB was stuffed yesterday


----------



## wabbit

There must have been something going on yesterday?

A friend who uses IBFX couldn't trade at all (he's in the UK and of course IBFX is in the US) so he chopped over to Alpari UK and couldn't trade there either!  

Go was choppy yesterday and TH said(?) IB was too.

<tongue in cheek> Conspiracy? </tongue in cheek>


wabbit


----------



## Trembling Hand

wabbit said:


> There must have been something going on yesterday?
> 
> A friend who uses IBFX couldn't trade at all (he's in the UK and of course IBFX is in the US) so he chopped over to Alpari UK and couldn't trade there either!
> 
> Go was choppy yesterday and TH said(?) IB was too.
> 
> <tongue in cheek> Conspiracy? </tongue in cheek>
> 
> 
> wabbit




IB just had a problem with the SPI for an hour. no biggy

Maybe Go are white labeling someones elses connectivity??


----------



## Stormin_Norman

i got told it was an issue with their 'ISP'.

read into that what u will.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Stormin_Norman said:


> i got told it was an issue with their 'ISP'.
> 
> read into that what u will.




Can't pay their bill??


----------



## Stormin_Norman

seems to be back up again.

not that im turning on my robot yet.


----------



## AbundantIncome

Stormin_Norman said:


> seems to be back up again.
> 
> not that im turning on my robot yet.





hmmm just got mine funded little one though ...now, they only offer volume 
1 which is equal 10 bucks per pip, 0.01  which is equal 10 cents i believe, any reasons why they do not offer 0.1 for 1 buck each pip ???

could we do multiple times then instead to get .1 pip ???

cheers

PS: i am just about break even on IB ... not an easy job ! but i am going to do it well, i promise myself lol


----------



## Stormin_Norman

i have no idea what youre saying.


----------



## white_goodman

Stormin_Norman said:


> i have no idea what youre saying.




Baxter you know I dont speak spanish, in english please


----------



## Stormin_Norman

white_goodman said:


> Baxter you know I dont speak spanish, in english please




What? You pooped in the refrigerator? And you ate the whole... wheel of cheese? How'd you do that? Hey I'm not even mad. That's amazing.


----------



## AbundantIncome

Stormin_Norman said:


> i have no idea what youre saying.




Great ! I need to go back to school to learn English 

What I was saying is that, in the MT4, they only allow volume 1, .001, 0.005 etc,. which i take as the minimum trade size thing, with volume 1 as one contract with the size of 100k ??? is that right or my interpretation is not correct ????

I want to trade start with smallish but not too small, so i prefer like 10k size. I was wondering if I buy 10 x .001 would I get the .1 contract size which I contemplate ???

Thanks


----------



## Stormin_Norman

why buy 10 x 0.01 when u can buy one 0.1 lot?


----------



## AbundantIncome

Stormin_Norman said:


> why buy 10 x 0.01 when u can buy one 0.1 lot?




that was my initial query ??? mt4 for gomarket, there is no .1 lot ???? when i right click on go market MT4 platform, there is no .1 ???

the maximum is .005 before 1, or am i missing something ???

thanks


----------



## Stormin_Norman

type in 0.1

ive never made a manual trade on mt4 so i didnt realise that it progressed like that.


----------



## wabbit

There are three "components" to trade volume, all broker and pairs dependent

minimum lots is the smallest position possible;
maximum lots is the largest position possible; and
lot step is the incement between min and max lots.

e.g.

Go markets, EURSUD (logged into demo acct atm, so live acct may be different)
minlot 0.01
lotstpe 0.01
maxlot 10000

so you can buy, 0.01 lots, 0.02 lots, 0.03 lots, ... x * 0.01 lots ... 10000 lots

It doesn't matter if your EA is trading for you, or you're trading manually.

Here is a little script to read all of the MarketInfo() for the current pair with your broker: http://www.wabbit.com.au/tmp/MarketInfo.ex4  I also threw in the account leverage because this is the window where I need it most, but it is also available in the AccountInfo() script previously posted.



wabbit


----------



## AbundantIncome

Stormin_Norman said:


> type in 0.1
> 
> ive never made a manual trade on mt4 so i didnt realise that it progressed like that.




tried that did not work ....

thanks


----------



## AbundantIncome

wabbit said:


> There are three "components" to trade volume, all broker and pairs dependent
> 
> minimum lots is the smallest position possible;
> maximum lots is the largest position possible; and
> lot step is the incement between min and max lots.
> 
> e.g.
> 
> Go markets, EURSUD (logged into demo acct atm, so live acct may be different)
> minlot 0.01
> lotstpe 0.01
> maxlot 10000
> 
> so you can buy, 0.01 lots, 0.02 lots, 0.03 lots, ... x * 0.01 lots ... 10000 lots
> 
> It doesn't matter if your EA is trading for you, or you're trading manually.
> 
> Here is a little script to read all of the MarketInfo() for the current pair with your broker: http://www.wabbit.com.au/tmp/MarketInfo.ex4  I also threw in the account leverage because this is the window where I need it most, but it is also available in the AccountInfo() script previously posted.
> 
> 
> 
> wabbit




thanks for the link and explanation ...

now, what is going on with gomarket, the MT4 hang again ? nothing is happening, no quote on charts


----------



## Stormin_Norman

connection problems. waiting for the solution. im not trading atm cause of it.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

*do NOT use gomarkets*

i rang this morning to ask if their system was ok.

they told me yes, no more issues.

today the connection went down again.

the cost was only about $50 on my two accounts. but i was most annoyed at their message this morning.

i asked for a guarantee problems were solved and they gave it to me. i took their word.

connection fell down not soon after.

i rang and was told that they had been having ongoing difficulties - so why were they claiming it was all resolved this morning?!?!

their warning should have been kept on their main screen and they should have advised me not to trade when i rang this morning.

problems are one thing. bad information is totally another.

when i rang to close trades the reason i was given was bandwidth issues with their ISP. the new data feed ate up all their bandwidth.

HOW AMATEUR!  --- *run out of bandwidth?! what joke of an operation are they running?!
*
how can you not have a relationship with your provider regarding such things?

how can u not have a back up plan?

how can u introduce a new price feed and screw it up so badly? wouldnt data allowance be one of the first thing checked?!

lastly when asking to close trades, he couldnt even log into the system himself. so atm i am taking them on their word they will close out trades at the quoted level.

taking go markets on their word. worrying given my experiences this week.

i was a fan. no more.

my advise to other traders is use FXCM when they offer mt4 in oz, or even check out the new ODL backed operator.

give go markets a wide birth. not for their problems as much as their story telling.


----------



## psychic

Excellent advice, pity it had to come to this, but thanks for the warning.  This will do a lot of damage to their business


----------



## Trembling Hand

Someone sent me an email yesterday telling me that they had a SPI trade on with go and their system closed the SPI 1 hour early. Still on daylight savings time!!

When they rang to close the trade the broker had to agree on a price and close it 2 hours later in the mean time the market had reopened at the old arvo session time and tripped the stop. But then a phantom order re-entered them and went against them big time!!

Poor guy was sounding a little stressed! and rightly pissed off cus when he called go they said yes yes sorry sorry. will fix it later we are a little busy right now!!


----------



## Stormin_Norman

*I'll not use gomarkets again.*

my other thread got renamed which sucks as my problem wasnt their bandwidth issues as much as their misinformation.

a level of trust is needed with your broker, and if theyre going to spin doctor things they tell you, then i personally cant trade with them.

telling me that the majority of clients are having no troubles, then saying he couldnt currently log into his trade system to shut my account is contradictory.

definitely check out other options before gomarkets and take what they tell you with a grain of salt.


----------



## Bobby

*Re: I'll not use gomarkets again.*



Stormin_Norman said:


> my other thread got renamed which sucks as my problem wasnt their bandwidth issues as much as their misinformation.
> 
> .




What happened to that thread


----------



## Stormin_Norman

got deleted at my request, cause i thought the renamed title: 'bandwidth issues' was a lame and an inaccurate description of my issues with them.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: I'll not use gomarkets again.*



Bobby said:


> What happened to that thread




Stormin_Norman and I had a disagreement over the title of the thread. I altered it and he said he would rather have it deleted than see the title changed. 

In terms of content it was exactly the same post as the one six posts up.


----------



## Naked shorts

Maybe that's the reason why they are changing over to a money making machine, they haven't been able to hire people who know how to run a business.


----------



## Bobby

*Re: I'll not use gomarkets again.*



Joe Blow said:


> Stormin_Norman and I had a disagreement over the title of the thread. I altered it and he said he would rather have it deleted than see the title changed.
> 
> In terms of content it was exactly the same post as the one six posts up.




OK thanks Joe,

Lets hope they sort out their problems quickly , I was a happy client .........


----------



## roonapa

I nearly ditched Go but have just received an email saying they have sorted out some issues and responded to the clients (prob this forum) feedback.
Hopefully they wont let me down again as i dont want to move to ODL's Axis trader that would be going from bad to worse.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

*Re: I'll not use gomarkets again.*



Bobby said:


> OK thanks Joe,
> 
> Lets hope they sort out their problems quickly , I was a happy client .........




me too. i thought they were ok. but getting spun has annoyed me.


> Dear Client,
> 
> 
> 
> We apologise for the recent server issues which have caused platform downtime and disrupted regular trading activity. The intermittent connection problems experienced in the past few days stem from bandwidth issues at our ISP.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are still encountering problems connecting to the platform, please use the following server address: gomtlive.dyndns.org:958.
> 
> 
> 
> In response to customer feedback we have decided to revert to our traditional popular price feed whilst we complete an upgrade to a more stable, less volatile feed. The spreads will be fixed during the day and will be reduced for the European/US session where liquidity is greater.
> 
> 
> 
> We will be offering the new prices to a number of clients for their feedback and initial testing– if you would like to take part in this, please contact us.
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to the above notice, we will shortly be launching swap-free (Islamic) accounts. For more details in relation to costs and the setup of these accounts, please contact us.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, we would like to extend our apologies for the disruption in service and appreciate the positive understanding we have been receiving.
> 
> 
> 
> Go Markets


----------



## Bobby

*Re: I'll not use gomarkets again.*



Stormin_Norman said:


> me too. i thought they were ok. but getting spun has annoyed me.




I called them & asked when will it all be fixed as I won't trade till then  , was told by tonight   .
 Hope that will be the case  !


----------



## Naked shorts

> In addition to the above notice, we will shortly be launching swap-free (Islamic) accounts. For more details in relation to costs and the setup of these accounts, please contact us.




 Carry trade anyone?
This news has got me interested in them again


----------



## Bobby

Naked shorts said:


> Carry trade anyone?
> This news has got me interested in them again




Islamic swap free accounts


----------



## Naked shorts

Bobby said:


> Islamic swap free accounts




Well..I could tell ya Bobby... but then i'd have to kill ya


----------



## Bobby

Naked shorts said:


> Well..I could tell ya Bobby... but then i'd have to kill ya




No need  Abdul    =  http://investtechfx.com/swap-free.asp


----------



## Naked shorts

Bobby said:


> No need  Abdul    =  http://investtechfx.com/swap-free.asp




Ahh but now you just have to work out why I might be interested in such an account....


----------



## Bobby

Thats easy :

* The Money*


----------



## Naked shorts

Bobby said:


> Thats easy :
> 
> * The Money*




You missed the point... think about why I would want a swap-free account. Figure that out and you have a very nice little trading strategy


----------



## Bobby

Naked shorts said:


> You missed the point... think about why I would want a swap-free account. Figure that out and you have a very nice little trading strategy




End result is the Money isn't it


----------



## white_goodman

Naked shorts said:


> You missed the point... think about why I would want a swap-free account. Figure that out and you have a very nice little trading strategy




ive read the reason why in Adventures of a Currency Trader, i will re-read this weekend so i can re-jig my memory... problem form memory is that you need a large account to make it worthwhile....


----------



## Naked shorts

white_goodman said:


> ive read the reason why in Adventures of a Currency Trader, i will re-read this weekend so i can re-jig my memory... problem form memory is that you need a large account to make it worthwhile....




Never read the book (just added it to my "books to read list"), but your right about needing a big account. Fortunately, you can jiggle it around a bit to change your risk profile (and ultimately, return). Having a margin account will come in very handy as well, luckily GoMarkets offers up to 300:1 

Definitely a much better strategy then having your money sitting in some "turbo-charged savings" account paying 4% p.a.

My main interest/concern is what kind of size limits are placed on such an account. They also mentioned something about fees....


----------



## AbundantIncome

should not have fund the account , now I have to make up any profits for possible fee of exit, withdrawal that is.  I just have under one buck profit lol. How much is the withdrawal fee ?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

AbundantIncome said:


> should not have fund the account , now I have to make up any profits for possible fee of exit, withdrawal that is.  I just have under one buck profit lol. How much is the withdrawal fee ?




no withdrawl fee.


----------



## AbundantIncome

Stormin_Norman said:


> no withdrawl fee.




so great to know 

thanks

IB charges quite a lot, but again you get it back in sorta a couple of brokerage fees in share trading compared to etrade ....


----------



## Wysiwyg

Just a note for anyone looking for special offers with brokers.



> For any new deposits Go Markets will credit your account with a bonus 10%
> 
> The bonus can be used to enhance your trading with any profits made going straight into your Go Markets MT4 account.


----------



## Naked shorts

Wysiwyg said:


> Just a note for anyone looking for special offers with brokers.




Upto a maximum of $250


----------



## Cartman

Dont forget to read the fine print though !! ----

The credit is *removed from your account* one month after they give it to you ---


I wonder if "Go" realise this kind of Indian giver stuff will actually backfire on them  ---- 

Poor marketing, especially considering the state of their platform lately


----------



## Stormin_Norman

i sent them an email about it.

saying it makes them look cagey and sneaky, and that it makes me suspicious of them because i have to make sure i read the fine print carefully.


----------



## Wysiwyg

> I wonder if "Go" realise this kind of Indian giver stuff will actually backfire on them ----




Always pays to be up-front and honest with the customers.


----------



## Cartman

Stormin_Norman said:


> i sent them an email about it.
> 
> saying it makes them look cagey and sneaky, and that it makes me suspicious of them because i have to make sure i read the fine print carefully.





Absolutely Norm -------- and Ditto re the email --- sent one as well --- they need to be informed how punters in Australia perceive being misled.

ps     TH was trying out their platform a few weeks back wasnt he??  ---- they've probably had a bad month !!


----------



## Stormin_Norman

good work cartman.

similar point to when they bullsh1tted me the other week.

getting bad information is far worse then getting bad news; or in this case bad information about good news.

quit the spin gomarkets.


----------



## Cartman

Stormin_Norman said:


> good work cartman.
> 
> similar point to when they bullsh1tted me the other week.
> 
> getting bad information is far worse then getting bad news; or in this case bad information about good news.
> 
> quit the spin gomarkets.





bit of a worry actually that they need to spin this crap isnt it ---- i got a reply from them, but dont want to post specific stuff on a public forum ---

generally cods wallop imo !!,  -------   

i reckon they must be short of money (maybe due to their platform issues ---- and TH cleaning them out !!!!! lol ----- ) 

 ---------- offering what seems like a gift to get extra cash into the coffers and then taking it back in a month using subterfuge is a bit of a concern for me ----- seriously considering pulling some cash out ---- 

perhaps a Rep from "Go" could post here to alleviate concern ??


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Cartman said:


> bit of a worry actually that they need to spin this crap isnt it ---- i got a reply from them, but dont want to post specific stuff on a public forum ---
> 
> generally cods wallop imo !!,  -------
> 
> i reckon they must be short of money (maybe due to their platform issues ---- and TH cleaning them out !!!!! lol ----- )
> 
> ---------- offering what seems like a gift to get extra cash into the coffers and then taking it back in a month using subterfuge is a bit of a concern for me ----- seriously considering pulling some cash out ----
> 
> perhaps a Rep from "Go" could post here to alleviate concern ??




just another bucket shop boys......


----------



## Cartman

>Apocalypto< said:


> just another bucket shop boys......




it appears so Apoc ---- i think a lot of us had hoped they might have offered something a bit better than a bucket :shake:  ----  

their marketing department certainly needs a rev up if they think they can get away with that nonsense today ---------- basic psychology not to bite the hand that feeds you -------- reeks of desperation imo -----


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Cartman said:


> it appears so Apoc ---- i think a lot of us had hoped they might have offered something a bit better than a bucket :shake:  ----
> 
> their marketing department certainly needs a rev up if they think they can get away with that nonsense today ---------- basic psychology not to bite the hand that feeds you -------- reeks of desperation imo -----




Alpari pulled the same stunt... gave a bonus that was impossible to collect unless you made over 100 trades or something.

o well that's the MM gave from u....

this was on the back of them trying to get up the required cap for the NFA i assume


----------



## roonapa

im pretty new to trading forex here in oz but used to trade through a cfd provider in london. i moved to oz about a year ago.
go are ok, cmc and ig are very questionable firms but GO havent let me down as yet apart from the server issues last week. i will see what their offer is all about until i judge.
im using fap turbo again through go and seems to be going ok and at least im in profit.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

apart from server problems, which can happen their actual broking performance has been fine.

its just the marketing department/customer service reps that irk me.

if you want to be taken seriously dont do gimmicks. and tell punters what's going on with your systems truthfully, rather then minimise the sound of the problem.

i would rather have the problems overstated and be warned early not to trade, then be told prematurely the problems had been solved.

id rather be shown the deposit insurance policy (which ive asked to see 3 times and havent yet) then get a 'pretend' 10% bonus.

i have a big big chunk of money sitting in the bank to deposit, but they seem more interested in indian giving out $250 then attracting serious players through no BS professional service.


----------



## macca

Agree with all the comments so far, in any investment situation I want truth and honesty from the company.

I don't want snake oil salesmen, complicated schemes or waffle, that is for those whose business won't stand scrutiny.

If a company is indeed good at what they do and reliable, they will soon build a loyal following of clients, if you only attract the newbies you aren't going to stay in business too long IMO.

If the business is structured to provide a reliable brokerage service to profitable traders then the company will prosper in any environment.

I do hope that a Go Market rep does read these forums and takes our thoughts on board.


----------



## jonleung

Some of the other MT4 brokers offered a 3% bonus around Christmas, but I think it was conditional on trading a certain number of full lots within a certain time.

Anyway, what is this offer really giving us?

I re-read the email a couple of times and basically they lend us (up to) $250 for a month. Obviously, they are hoping that we trade more in the hope of making a few $$ using "their" money as margin.

There is no real cost to them because they are not actually giving us the money (we can't withdraw the bonus), and of course they will collect 3% interest on any additional funds deposited (e.g. the $2,500, although there is nothing to stop me withdrawing it immediately). There is some credit risk to them that a client wipes out their account, leaving them unable to recover the money at the end of the month.

So the email is presented to make you think you are getting a generous deal, but in fact you are gaining (almost) nothing, but there is considerable upside for Go.

Come on, Go - reliable, honest service at a fair price is what traders want from brokers, not gimmicks like this.  

Jon


----------



## Trembling Hand

jonleung said:


> There is some credit risk to them that a client wipes out their account, leaving them unable to recover the money at the end of the month.




Why is that a risk? They are MM, a client blows up where do you think the money goes?


----------



## jonleung

Trembling Hand said:


> Why is that a risk? They are MM, a client blows up where do you think the money goes?




I know where the money goes, but if I fund my account with $2,500 and get a bonus of $250 then get wiped out losing the entire $2,750, if they want the loan repaid then they will have to come after me for it.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Trembling Hand said:


> Why is that a risk? They are MM, a client blows up where do you think the money goes?




to the market?


----------



## sails

Stormin_Norman said:


> to the market?




whoever took the winning side of the trades - presumably the MMs working for the bucket shop


----------



## Bobby

macca said:


> I do hope that a Go Market rep does read these forums and takes our thoughts on board.




They read them Macca and shake in their boots when sprung .
Thus the power of forums like this .

 GO-Your latest market ploy is pathetic , what goose thought that up ?
Just stupid stupid stupid , how embarrassing


----------



## Stormin_Norman

sails said:


> whoever took the winning side of the trades - presumably the MMs working for the bucket shop




 i doubt there are too many bucketshops around anymore. im quite sure gomarket's arent. their market/customer service makes you wonder sometimes though.

as ive said many times, every bank, broker and player in the forex market is a 'market maker'.


----------



## Trembling Hand

jonleung said:


> I know where the money goes, but if I fund my account with $2,500 and get a bonus of $250 then get wiped out losing the entire $2,750, if they want the loan repaid then they will have to come after me for it.



 No they will look after their own interest and close you out just above zero.



Stormin_Norman said:


> to the market?



 Nope, to their P bit of their P & L



sails said:


> whoever took the winning side of the trades - presumably the MMs working for the bucket shop




In all my 1000s maybe even 100,000 CFD & FX trades i have never seen them go to market to directly hedge a position. they happily sit on the other side of your trades. they may hedge or pass on their overall exposure.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Trembling Hand said:


> In all my 1000s maybe even 100,000 CFD & FX trades i have never seen them go to market to directly hedge a position. they happily sit on the other side of your trades. they may hedge or pass on their overall exposure.




exactly.


----------



## AbundantIncome

Stormin_Norman said:


> exactly.




that's what i am concerned about ??? they trade against you rather than real market trading, they have more information and might hold it against you, when they could set their own pricing ...

that's simply fraud in my understanding ... especially when you have a limit position, they could detect it .. .that's why i am a bit wary of limit trading


----------



## Stormin_Norman

they aggregate their positions. match them off and pass on their exposure.

nothing to be paranoid about. passing through all positions would have them losing profits. and fair enough.


----------



## Trembling Hand

AbundantIncome said:


> that's what i am concerned about ??? they trade against you




No they don't. They don't have to. 90% of people trade against themselves


----------



## AbundantIncome

Trembling Hand said:


> No they don't. They don't have to. 90% of people trade against themselves




i get your drift. i am wondering if anybody could show me how to do stop loss, trailing loss in go market. do we need to do it in advance as when we enter the trade or can we do it after we are in the trade ? i am too nervous to try it.

any hints, tips etc 
thanks


----------



## Trembling Hand

AbundantIncome said:


> i am wondering if anybody could show me how to do stop loss, trailing loss in go market. do we need to do it in advance as when we enter the trade or can we do it after we are in the trade ? i am too nervous to try it.
> 
> any hints, tips etc
> thanks




With their FX you can do it on entry. Create a limit take profit order and a OCO (one cancels the other) stop. With their pretend futs you have to do it after entry,

Just do a min trade to test it. will cost you a couple of bucks. that won't make a diff will it?


----------



## Naked shorts

With their trailing stop losses, you add it to the trade after you have executed it. You also need to keep MT4 open for the trailing stop to remain active. When you are testing things out, use 0.01 lots...you will only be playing with cents then.


----------



## AbundantIncome

Trembling Hand said:


> With their FX you can do it on entry. Create a limit take profit order and a OCO (one cancels the other) stop. With their pretend futs you have to do it after entry,
> 
> Just do a min trade to test it. will cost you a couple of bucks. that won't make a diff will it?




thanks for the tips






Naked shorts said:


> With their trailing stop losses, you add it to the trade after you have executed it. You also need to keep MT4 open for the trailing stop to remain active. When you are testing things out, use 0.01 lots...you will only be playing with cents then.




thanks for the tips also ...

cheers


----------



## wabbit

AbundantIncome said:


> i get your drift. i am wondering if anybody could show me how to do stop loss, trailing loss in go market. do we need to do it in advance as when we enter the trade or can we do it after we are in the trade ? i am too nervous to try it.
> 
> any hints, tips etc
> thanks




You can program an EA that controls the trade after you have manually opened it.  That's probably the best place to start?


wabbit


----------



## macca

For stop set ups you can also use this expert by Mauro

Not sure how many experts you can have running at a time on MT4 but this will move to break even at chosen point, trail any amount and take profit.

Put it in Experts, click and drag to chart, enable live trading, set up pips as required close, click on expert icon up top to get green arrow, when the price ticks it will remind you what your settings are by text in the top left hand corner.


----------



## wabbit

macca said:


> Not sure how many experts you can have running at a time on MT4 ...



One per chart.


wabbit


----------



## Rapidedward

New to this forum and FX trading. Thank you for the info on GO.  I have an unfunded live account with these guys and will proceed very cautiously thanks to the feedback on this thread.

Thanks to Wabbit for the Scripts and Macca for the EA.

Rapid


----------



## roonapa

Couple of things,
As mentioned im using FAP with Go with no real problems apart from server issues last week.
I have heard of an EA called Pipforia!! (anyone had any luck with it) it apparently uses a hedging strategy.
Does anyone know if the NFA rules will affect hedging through GO?
I prob sound really thick but dont know if those U.S rules will filter through to Go's customers.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

roonapa said:


> Couple of things,
> As mentioned im using FAP with Go with no real problems apart from server issues last week.
> I have heard of an EA called Pipforia!! (anyone had any luck with it) it apparently uses a hedging strategy.
> Does anyone know if the NFA rules will affect hedging through GO?
> I prob sound really thick but dont know if those U.S rules will filter through to Go's customers.




go are talking to apra atm about it.


----------



## AbundantIncome

wabbit said:


> You can program an EA that controls the trade after you have manually opened it.  That's probably the best place to start?
> 
> 
> wabbit




thanks for the tip ...



macca said:


> For stop set ups you can also use this expert by Mauro
> 
> Not sure how many experts you can have running at a time on MT4 but this will move to break even at chosen point, trail any amount and take profit.
> 
> Put it in Experts, click and drag to chart, enable live trading, set up pips as required close, click on expert icon up top to get green arrow, when the price ticks it will remind you what your settings are by text in the top left hand corner.




sounds like a great little EA .. i would try it on smallies and see how we go from there ... 

cheers thanks heaps  macca


----------



## Rapidedward

FXCM with MT4 available in three weeks.

Rapid


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Rapidedward said:


> FXCM with MT4 available in three weeks.
> 
> Rapid




w00t!


----------



## cogs

They told me that back in Feb, hmmm early March late March, oh and beginning of April so I guess its not far off,,,,,


----------



## AbundantIncome

is it me or the program tends to hang, wont do anything ??? cannot get it maximised ????

it happens to me a lot of times !!!


----------



## MrWhite

Seems like they still don't have their demo system back. I just tried to sign up for a demo MT4 account with GoMarkets and they told me that it is down for maintenance and will be backup on the 27th April!

They must use Microsoft time to calculate that.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

AbundantIncome said:


> is it me or the program tends to hang, wont do anything ??? cannot get it maximised ????
> 
> it happens to me a lot of times !!!




just must be you. since their drama's their systems have been fine with me.

still lookingforward to fxcm though.


----------



## AbundantIncome

Stormin_Norman said:


> just must be you. since their drama's their systems have been fine with me.
> 
> still lookingforward to fxcm though.




thanks .. just have to check the system i guess .... i have 4 gigs of ram so not understanding why i cannot get it to be maximised sometimes


----------



## wabbit

AbundantIncome said:


> is it me or the program tends to hang, wont do anything ??? cannot get it maximised ????
> 
> it happens to me a lot of times !!!




Download Process Explorer from http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx and use this to see what is going on in your system when it "hangs"  You might find it is actually another process which is preventing from maximising windows etc...


Hope this helps.

wabbit 

P.S. Replace the existing Windows manager; Options > Replace Task Manager, now process explorer is available by right clicking on the windows task bar.


----------



## mbes

Stormin_Norman said:


> just must be you. since their drama's their systems have been fine with me.
> 
> still lookingforward to fxcm though.




I wouldn't if I were you. If you check the fora in Moneytec and Elite Traders you will understand why.


----------



## MrWhite

Looks like you can sign up for the demo and download as of this morning.

Have just created my account and downloading now.


----------



## lindsayf

hmmm..  I have just down loaded a demo with aview to trialling some fx trading at very low leverage...but perhaps I should get out and go with another provider based on all that BS recently..doesnt fill one with confidence.


----------



## Naked shorts

lindsayf said:


> hmmm..  I have just down loaded a demo with aview to trialling some fx trading at very low leverage...but perhaps I should get out and go with another provider based on all that BS recently..doesnt fill one with confidence.




They are pretty good as a bucket shop, if you are just starting trading, i would recommend them. the extra 10% they are offering recently is just a way to leverage up more.


----------



## AbundantIncome

Naked shorts said:


> They are pretty good as a bucket shop, if you are just starting trading, i would recommend them. the extra 10% they are offering recently is just a way to leverage up more.




what extra ten percent ?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

for about 3 or 4 days any deposit up to $2500 was given a 10% bonus to trade with for a month. then the bonus got given back.


----------



## AbundantIncome

Stormin_Norman said:


> for about 3 or 4 days any deposit up to $2500 was given a 10% bonus to trade with for a month. then the bonus got given back.




thanks for that.

I do not think it is my computer generally, i could access IBFX with some slowness cos I am having it opened with gotrader but gotrader hung mad !!! i think it is their server, slow to respond. just not responding to the command at all !!! other programs up and running with no issues but everytime i want to access the gotrader, either slow to display its content, cannot do anything practically !!!

i am a bit peeved now cos it happens just way to many times and when it is critical cannot do anything ...


----------



## Stormin_Norman

i havent had any issues with gotrader, nor go-mt4 hanging. they did have their server problems last month. hopefully not repeated.


----------



## wabbit

neither have I....

As a matter of fact, I haven't had as many troubles at all....  I am more than happy with their servers and their service.



wabbit


----------



## Rapidedward

Just received an email from FXCM Australia indicating that MT4 now available.
Rapid.


----------



## electronicmaster

Stormin_Norman said:


> for about 3 or 4 days any deposit up to $2500 was given a 10% bonus to trade with for a month. then the bonus got given back.




Yes indeed.  The funny Equity bonus.    My mt4stats _Here_ shows it all.

And after first trade.  I'm moving on to another broker.


----------



## white_goodman

there spreads for eurnzd are quite competitive, quite the moeny earner past few weeks


----------



## MrWhite

Has anyone made the move to FXCM using MT4?

I would like to hear a comparison with Go, they advertise smaller AUS/USD pips, but not sure if they give them in reality.


----------



## roonapa

I opened a demo account 2 days ago to compare and to test a different EA called FMR lightening. the spreads on FXCM are not even close to what they advertise eur/cad hit nearly 30pips!! and GBP/USD is regularly more than 5 pipsI will open a live account to see if the spreads are better a bit dissapointed as was expecting much better after all the hype.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

roonapa said:


> I opened a demo account 2 days ago to compare and to test a different EA called FMR lightening. the spreads on FXCM are not even close to what they advertise eur/cad hit nearly 30pips!! and GBP/USD is regularly more than 5 pipsI will open a live account to see if the spreads are better a bit dissapointed as was expecting much better after all the hype.




careful with FMR lightening:


----------



## mbes

Stormin_Norman said:


> careful with FMR lightening:




Careful with FXCM!!!


----------



## Stormin_Norman

whys that?


----------



## mbes

Check the Moneytec and Elite Traders fora regarding FXCM.


----------



## $20shoes

Regards Go Markets, is there a way of separating your pool of money for FX and your pool of money for another market (CFDs/equities etc): doing so makes it easier to track your system performance in different markets. 
How do people handle this? Can you open two accounts?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

$20shoes said:


> Regards Go Markets, is there a way of separating your pool of money for FX and your pool of money for another market (CFDs/equities etc): doing so makes it easier to track your system performance in different markets.
> How do people handle this? Can you open two accounts?




yes.

the mt4 platform and the saxo based 'gotrader' are two seperate accounts.

you can transfer between them, but are separate accounts. the balances and trades do not effect/show up between them.

so having $3k in forex and $7k in equities would be effectively like having 2 accounts, just with the one broker.

(you can trade forex through the saxo 'gotrader' too).

you can also ask for multiple mt4 accounts under the same gomarket client account. again they are treated totally separately and you need to contact them to transfer between them.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

mbes said:


> Check the Moneytec and Elite Traders fora regarding FXCM.




every broker has people bitching about them. i doubt u could find one that doesnt.

what are your personal experiences?


----------



## mbes

mbes said:


> Check the Moneytec and Elite Traders fora regarding FXCM.




This should read "Check the Moneytec and Elite Trader fora regarding FXCM."


----------



## macca

Hi,

Did anyone else get caught by this dirty tick ?

I guess I will be ringing Go on Monday morning


----------



## $20shoes

Stormin_Norman said:


> yes.
> 
> the mt4 platform and the saxo based 'gotrader' are two seperate accounts.
> 
> you can transfer between them, but are separate accounts. the balances and trades do not effect/show up between them.




Cheers Stormin.


----------



## $20shoes

macca said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone else get caught by this dirty tick ?
> 
> I guess I will be ringing Go on Monday morning




That's one dirty tick alright Macca. I see the GoTrader platform looks clean. I assume you will be asking them to reimburse you any loss you incurred. Can you let us know how cooperative they are??


----------



## Stormin_Norman

that came up on my chart too - but my position didnt get taken out.


----------



## lindsayf

hi does anyone know if GO offer email or sms price alerts...cant see anything on the website

thks


----------



## white_goodman

mine got refunded when it his SL.... its happened a few times now.... they have quite a few charts now that are ruined with **** data.... EURAUD got **** data last night aswell


----------



## roonapa

My account was affected by a GBP/USD spike on Friday, but they have already fixed up the trade without prompting, hope they sort out all the charts soon though
More importantly Stormin why do you say be careful with FMR lightning? i'm just demoing at the moment and even though results arent great it hasnt been terrible either.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

below:


----------



## roonapa

Interesting.
I will demo it for a while then and see what happens.
There seem to be so many EA's available now with differing opinions it difficult to know until you demo them


----------



## white_goodman

Stormin_Norman said:


> below:




looks like a standard martingale graph to me


----------



## macca

Hi,

Go Markets have credited back my losing trade but I didn't get my profit, I do think that as I had a TP on their server I should have got that too.


----------



## mbes

Stormin_Norman said:


> every broker has people bitching about them. i doubt u could find one that doesnt.
> 
> what are your personal experiences?




Hi Norman. 

I apologize for taking so long to reply. A few years ago I was on the verge of opening an account with FXCM, when Refco – at the time the biggest futures company in the world – blew up. FXCM was part of the Refco group. Clients with FXCM/Refco accounts had tremendous problems getting any of their money back. 

It is possible that FXCM has mutated into a more honourable company, but for me the name FXCM will always have a bad smell about it.

Regards,
MBES


----------



## Stormin_Norman

i suppose one of the good things about australian operations is that they have to have clients funds insured against that type of thing.


----------



## roonapa

In an ideal world it would have been nice to have your profit aswell but im afraid you cant have your cake and eat it, at least they fixed up the accounts pretty quickly.
The new Go demo account looks ok , seems like they are giving a second go at a new feed, hope this one is better than the last.


----------



## stawned

Hi guys/gals,

I'm thinking of opening an account with GO Markets for Fx Trading after much ridiculous experience with CMC (worst broker IMO). Any ideas on how good this broker (GoMARKETS) is? I've just downloaded the demo, and im seeing that they have variable spreads - do anyone of you have had bad experiences with these spreads? Do they widen very often? I'm mainly an EU/EJ/GU trader. How are their spreads on the live server (i never trust what i see on the demo).

Also, do they charge commissions on this spread (like other ECN-like brokers do eg. MBT-trading group).

What about deposit and withdrawal issues? How are they in this area?

Any of you scalpers here? How do you rate this broker with intraday scalping? What about requotes - how often do you experience them?

Any overall input on this broker would be great, before i open an account!

Thanks

PS: In the demo they have 2 sort of currency values eg. "EURUSD" and "EURUSD." .. whats the difference? From what i can see, one is fixed spread, one is variable ... is this also on the live server?


----------



## macca

Hi,


Go are currently trialling a new feed on their demo accounts, that could be why you have two EU pairs.

I have a live Metatrader account with them and their order processing is rather slow at the moment, can be 2-5 seconds, too slow for scalping I would think. 

This could be the reason that they are looking for a new feed but as my trades are only small, (I only trade in minis), it should be a lot faster as I would be using the MM section of their business.

I get requotes often, sometimes twice on the same move, slow processing of the first entry causes requote, then after clicking on accept I get another requote, so at times it is very annoying.

Compared with other broker demos they are slower or much slower.


----------



## wabbit

There are quite a few reasons why running your system on a DEMO account produces much different results when run on a LIVE account.  Some has been written here, there is a lot more out there on the net.

Basically, a DEMO account server instantaneously fills orders, whereas in real life, this is not possible.  I love it when people test their systems in the sandbox and when they actually go to play for real they get wasted.  What happens in fantasy is not what happens in reality.  DYOR and be very careful basing actual trading on demo account performance.


wabbit


----------



## wabbit

P.S. The DEMO server vs LIVE server differences apply to all (MT4) brokers, not just GO Markets.

wabbit


----------



## stawned

Hi, Thanks for your replies 

Wabbit, i understand the difference btwn live and demo servers - hence i wanted y'all experiences of the gomarkets live server.

I'm not a newbie when it comes to FX - so i know all about these bucketshops around on the net..

I just want a good australian broker, so i can handle my money better...

Any more experiences would be great ... thanks.

Cheers!


----------



## roonapa

I have been using them for about 6 months, the live server apart from a few issues about a month ago seems to run fine for me with little delay. The MT4 is much quicker and responsive than the other multi product platform they have and more reliable than some of the web based platforms i have tried.
Some negatives are that i wish they would hurry up and adopt the new feed thats on the demo onto the live and also some of the night staff are a bit lapse on knowledge.
Go arent perfect but im happy to stick with them for the forseeable.
Best to make up your own mind though.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

All MT4 bucket shops are a worry.

Ask Gomarkets what their policy is on Virtual Dealer Plugin......


see below link

http://www.forexfactory.com/showthread.php?t=70582


----------



## roonapa

Ok that virtual dealer plug in rings alarm bells with me, mainly because its by 'Boston Technology' and FXCM advertise that their MT4 is powered by 'Boston Technology'
maybe i'm wide off the mark but I will tread with caution until I hear possitive feedback on the live FXCM MT4 platform


----------



## >Apocalypto<

>Apocalypto< said:


> All MT4 bucket shops are a worry.
> 
> Ask Gomarkets what their policy is on Virtual Dealer Plugin......
> 
> 
> see below link
> 
> http://www.forexfactory.com/showthread.php?t=70582




a nice pic of it....

you have to realy have to ask your MT4 broker about this.....


----------



## >Apocalypto<

roonapa said:


> Ok that virtual dealer plug in rings alarm bells with me, mainly because its by 'Boston Technology' and FXCM advertise that their MT4 is powered by 'Boston Technology'
> maybe i'm wide off the mark but I will tread with caution until I hear possitive feedback on the live FXCM MT4 platform




Roonapa,

this plugin was made bye Metaquotes for their subscribers...
 the questions is does your broker use it? it's avalable to all MT4 brokers......

cheers


----------



## supermatt

I've just been reading this whole thread and was wanting to know why dont you all just move to fxcm now they are here and offering MT4?? Do you think they are any better or not? I have read reviews on both and still unsure. They seem like a big company and offer similar things.

also what attracted you to Go in the first place? Was it Mt4 in Australia ?  they do sound great on paper and im tempted to register but obviously they arent living up to expectations at the moment.


----------



## white_goodman

supermatt said:


> I've just been reading this whole thread and was wanting to know why dont you all just move to fxcm now they are here and offering MT4?? Do you think they are any better or not? I have read reviews on both and still unsure. They seem like a big company and offer similar things.
> 
> also what attracted you to Go in the first place? Was it Mt4 in Australia ?  they do sound great on paper and im tempted to register but obviously they arent living up to expectations at the moment.




they just got a new currenex feed this morning, lets see how it goes before i change anything... my only problem is their notable spikages...


----------



## supermatt

keep us informed on how that goes. will be interesting to see if any improvements occur. Those charts people posted show some nasty spikes. ouchhhhhh


----------



## Stormin_Norman

supermatt said:


> also what attracted you to Go in the first place? Was it Mt4 in Australia ?  they do sound great on paper and im tempted to register but obviously they arent living up to expectations at the moment.




yes mt4 in oz.

insurance on deposits.

i will be looking at how their price feed goes this week - last time it was a MAJOR cockup. hopefully theyve got it right this time.

another reason i use go is if i want to trade another security i can on their other platform after switching some $$ across. not a regular thing, but i have used it a couple of times for 'hot' stock tips.


----------



## AbundantIncome

still dogdy ... cannot trade at all !!!

get out as soon as possible !!! trade context is busy ?? what the ????

is busy for a long long timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee like 5 minutes or more ???? i had to cancel and tried again ...


----------



## roonapa

New feed seems to be working pretty well for me , im really liking the new spreads. Eur/GBP was under 2 pips this morning, now that is more like it.
Maybe you should reinstall the platform as I had the same kind of problems a few weeks back


----------



## wabbit

No problems trading here (except the trader).

Got a few requotes on manual trades, but then again the yen was dropping like a stone at the time.  No probs now. (Touch wood!)

The speed of the data stream seems faster.

5 digits takes a bit of getting used to.


If your trade context is busy, check all EAs that they have released their trades, freeing up the context, or shutdown MT4 and restart.  You can tell your MT4 EA to use a global variable to identify which EA has the context, just remember to empty the GV when the trade is done. Search "semaphore" codes for MT4 for examples.



Hope this helps.

wabbit


----------



## AbundantIncome

thanks for the tips .. they must have done something after I log on .. after closing and opening. they do work now ..

thanks guys and sorry gomarket for the warning :d


----------



## Stormin_Norman

im re-doing all my EAs today.

the spread limitations especially as screwed by the 5 digits.

but its par for the course.


----------



## DB008

I sent an e-mail to Go markets asking about the virtual dealer plug-in, here is the response l got



> Dear +++++++
> 
> Many thanks for your recent enquiry.
> I can confirm that Go markets does not use any virtual dealer plug ins or has any dealer intervention whatsoever. Clients trades are STP through to our liquidity providers and we receive rebates for volume of trades. Our legal documentation and risk policies that we have to adhere to do state that we pass all of our trades onto a liquidity provider.
> In addition to the above we have just launched a new price feed that is direct from Currenex and is made up of 70 banks/brokers, spreads should be greatly improved to assist trading further.
> 
> Hope this helps and if you have any further questions then please don't hesitate to contact us.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paul Hill
> 
> Go markets


----------



## white_goodman

DB008 said:


> I sent an e-mail to Go markets asking about the virtual dealer plug-in, here is the response l got




so are they saying they are not a market maker? surely they are taking the other side of the trade?

does this mean we are getting ECN without paying commission?


----------



## wabbit

Stormin_Norman said:


> im re-doing all my EAs today.
> 
> the spread limitations especially as screwed by the 5 digits.
> 
> but its par for the course.




Yes, reworking EAs is a pain, but the 3/5 digits is supposed to work in our favour?  A little bit of work now might make an extra $ later down the track?

Right now, the 3 digits spread on the yen is 15 pts, or 1.5 pts in the old speak; better spread than the old two points (or 20 pts in the new speak!)



wabbit


----------



## white_goodman

wabbit said:


> Yes, reworking EAs is a pain, but the 3/5 digits is supposed to work in our favour?  A little bit of work now might make an extra $ later down the track?
> 
> Right now, the 3 digits spread on the yen is 15 pts, or 1.5 pts in the old speak; better spread than the old two points (or 20 pts in the new speak!)
> 
> 
> 
> wabbit




it aint that much of an effort just anything referring to pips in the programming add a '0'


----------



## Stormin_Norman

white_goodman said:


> so are they saying they are not a market maker? surely they are taking the other side of the trade?
> 
> does this mean we are getting ECN without paying commission?




everyone, even the biggest banks are market makers. there is no central market for currency. even paypal is a market maker.

why would they take the other side of the trade? and besides, if you read the PDS they are not allowed.

we are getting variable spreads. ECN is just marketing BS.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Stormin_Norman said:


> everyone, even the biggest banks are market makers. there is no central market for currency. even paypal is a market maker.
> 
> why would they take the other side of the trade? and besides, if you read the PDS they are not allowed.
> 
> we are getting variable spreads. ECN is just marketing BS.




Stormin can you expand what you mean on this. I have never seen them pass on trades to the market. If you trade a small enough market and open big volume it becomes very clear that they are not passing the trades on.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

say clients make 50 lots of positions long and 25 short in an instance.

they match up the 25 short and long positions and take the spread.

then they take a 25 long position (at a better rate) with their counter-parties.

they then have 25+25 lots worth of spread as profit + 25 lots worth of retail spread - institutional spread.

thats how they make their money.

how do u mean youve never seen them pass on the trades??


----------



## Trembling Hand

Stormin_Norman said:


> say clients make 50 lots of positions long and 25 short in an instance.
> 
> they match up the 25 short and long positions and take the spread.
> 
> then they take a 25 long position (at a better rate) with their counter-parties.
> 
> they then have 25+25 lots worth of spread as profit + 25 lots worth of retail spread - institutional spread.
> 
> thats how they make their money.
> 
> how do u mean youve never seen them pass on the trades??



 I know thats what they say they do but they don't.

Ive traded illiquid instruments with much more volume through retail FX & CFDs than whats gone through the actual market. They don't pass on to markets because I've been on the spread waiting for them to and they just don't.

where did you get this from? From them as a customer or because you have seen them pass on trades through the market or know someone personally who works for these dudes?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

know someone who works at a larger US mt4 firm.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Stormin_Norman said:


> know someone who works at a larger US mt4 firm.




Thats interesting cuz I have never seen it with CMC, IG, GFT and Go. Have traded big lots on their cfds & metals and the actual market hasn't even done 25% of the volume during some of the times. Much harder to tell with FX cuz you have no idea where they are going to hedge. But just never seen it.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

bit risky to counter trade people.

could it be off market?


----------



## CFD

Maybe they still hedge with Saxo like they did when operating as Pacific Trader.


----------



## tayser

Currenex feed eh - would be nice if they offered PowerTrader if that were the case.


----------



## Rapidedward

Hey Wabbit,  why will 3/5 decimal places be better....?   I'm newish to trading and have just got use to 2/4, I'm finding the numbers a pain!  Partcularly when you activate the crosshair, click your mouse and drag to get a pip count...what was say 20 is now 200.  Is there a way of editing this function within MT4 so that it displays just pips not 1/10ths of pips?

Thanks,
Rapid.


----------



## white_goodman

the spreads have improved epicly.... also with the 5deci means you can now get 1.9 pip spread instead of 2pips... also 2.1 pip spread...


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Had a look at the new Currenex feed on GoMarkets demo last night.

Looked very interesting.... Opened a account to see what's like live will keep all posted.

Norm how r u?

ECN can be a marketing scam but if you trade with IB HotSpot intsu ATC or open an actual Currenex account then you have an ECN account straight on to the interbank. 

On top of this the mini on the interbank is normally 100K lot with standard being 1 million.

I am also with you when DDs claim to have ecn style feeds are cashing in on a marketing gimmick. 

GoMarkets with this new feed seem to be on the right track.... the spreads were still not like ATC when I compared them last night. They are trying to be different which is a pleasant surprise these days.

An ATC update, they are not registered in AUST so they can't take Australian accounts at the moment as they get the feed from FXCM. :shake:

see what GoMarkets is like live. Great to see the reply about virtual dealer plug in form Mr Paul Hill! 

cheers,


----------



## Trembling Hand

Guys all this talk about ecn but no mention of whats really wrong with bucket shops.

Having to enter and exit every trade @ market or at the other side of the spread.

If you have a 60% win rate with a 2 point spread thats gong to cost you about 120 pips every 100 trades!! More maybe depending on how you trade.

If you do 100 trades a week you are giving up 6000 pips per year!!!!

Why does no one know or comment on this stuff


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Trembling Hand said:


> Guys all this talk about ecn but no mention of whats really wrong with bucket shops.
> 
> Having to enter and exit every trade @ market or at the other side of the spread.
> 
> If you have a 60% win rate with a 2 point spread thats gong to cost you about 120 pips every 100 trades!! More maybe depending on how you trade.
> 
> If you do 100 trades a week you are giving up 6000 pips per year!!!!
> 
> Why does no one know or comment on this stuff




TH that's why I opened the account.

to move away from 2 pip spreads and DDs. I agree with u it's highway robbery

last night Go had spreads of .3 - 1.5 spreads. with no comm. on E/$

that saves me big bucks, as i trade a 15min chart 3-4 trades a night. 

time to test


----------



## Trembling Hand

>Apocalypto< said:


> TH that's why I opened the account.
> 
> to move away from 2 pip spreads and DDs. I agree with u it's highway Roby
> 
> last night Go had spreads of .3 - 1.5 spreads. with no comm. on E/$
> 
> that saves me big bucks, as i trade a 15min chart 3-4 trades a night.
> 
> time to test




Sorry Apo what was the account that you have opened? go markets? If so you still have to trade by crossing the spread every trade. 

Thats the real robbery.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Trembling Hand said:


> Sorry Apo what was the account that you have opened? go markets? If so you still have to trade by crossing the spread every trade.
> 
> Thats the real Roby.




Ment to say robbery  Mods it wont let u write robbery!

TH u trade the SPI you still have to cross the spread. If I traded with Currenex in the Asian session or London session I still have to cross the spread.

What's a .5 -1.5 spread? ATC give 0 spreads on E/$ at times IB never under .5 ACT 8$ round trip on 100K IB 5.62 on 100K round trip I think. Currenex 5$ again i think. I have never seen Currenex under .2

no matter what way u trade Spot FX someone is out to f%$k u. It's the truth of the game. The banks funds that make the interbank all play games.

Like I said I am testing them out. If they can give me interbank spreads with no comm then I save money.

If its not what it seems I will move on.

All I want is a ECN feed on MT4 so i trade from the platform with out needing a second platform to do my deals. 

see what happens.........

(all above spreads refer to E/$)


----------



## Trembling Hand

>Apocalypto< said:


> Ment to say Roby  Mods it wont let u write Roby!



 Something weird going on here??



>Apocalypto< said:


> TH u trade the SPI you still have to cross the spread. If I traded with Currenex in the Asian session or London session I still have to cross the spread.




No I don't! thats exactly my point. 


Cross the spread = LOSE MONEY


----------



## Naked shorts

robbery

LOL it doesnt work

r o b b e r y turns in to roby


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Trembling Hand said:


> Something weird going on here??
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't! thats exactly my point.
> 
> 
> Cross the spread = LOSE MONEY




well that's a fact of life for the way I trade, I only enter at market.

I can live with it that's why I look for the cheapest spreads.

If you can get around it well done!


----------



## Joe Blow

Naked shorts said:


> robbery
> 
> LOL it doesnt work
> 
> r o b b e r y turns in to roby




This has now been fixed.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Joe Blow said:


> This has now been fixed.




Why does that happen Joe? Think thats the third time recently. makes me look a lot sillier than i am :


----------



## Joe Blow

Trembling Hand said:


> Why does that happen Joe? Think thats the third time recently. makes me look a lot sillier than i am :




Was playing around with the software's replacement variable manager quite some time ago thanks to our old mate Aussie Robbery.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Joe Blow said:


> Was playing around with the software's replacement variable manager quite some time ago thanks to our old mate Aussie Robbery.




LOL. That must of been what happen for some other words as well. Cannot remember which ones now. Maybe it was the same. Who knows so many post!!


----------



## Trembling Hand

>Apocalypto< said:


> well that's a fact of life for the way I trade, I only enter at market.
> 
> I can live with it that's why I look for the cheapest spreads.
> 
> If you can get around it well done!




Well I guess thats why a true ECN to some is not a marketing scam. It matters. 

It depends on the size of your expectancy and frequency.


----------



## Naked shorts

>Apocalypto< said:


> well that's a fact of life for the way I trade, I only enter at market.
> 
> I can live with it that's why I look for the cheapest spreads.
> 
> If you can get around it well done!




Commissions for currency futures are around $4 per round trip. 1 tick on the e/u futures is $12.50....so trading this way is equivalent to trading with a fixed commission spread of 0.32 pips (you can also expect to get discounts if your high volume).


----------



## alwaysLearning

Trembling Hand said:


> Guys all this talk about ecn but no mention of whats really wrong with bucket shops.
> 
> Having to enter and exit every trade @ market or at the other side of the spread.
> 
> If you have a 60% win rate with a 2 point spread thats gong to cost you about 120 pips every 100 trades!! More maybe depending on how you trade.
> 
> If you do 100 trades a week you are giving up 6000 pips per year!!!!
> 
> Why does no one know or comment on this stuff




Oanda has only a 0.9 pip spread on the EUR/USD during the London session. That's pretty good compared to other forex brokers and bucket shops.

You are right about expectecy though making it difficult. But then again it's always going to be difficult.


----------



## roonapa

I must admit im not going to complain, i'm very happy with the new feed, there is no such thing as a free lunch and if i can pay 0.5 pips with Go then i'm a happy man. 
Lets just hope the system holds up!!!! as I think they could get pretty busy.
We dont want any downtime like they had a couple of months back.


----------



## el caballo

Stormin,

You mentioned earlier that Go have insurance on deposits.  Does that mean client deposits are fully protected against their insolvency?  Or something else?

Your comments would be appreciated.

Greg

PS: IG Markets charts fell over again tonight.  Time to change ...


----------



## CFD

This is what I understand TH to be referring to:
(copied without permission so don't quote me)

"Let's say the current bid/ask is 1.5010 x 1.5015

The current spread is 5 pips.

You want to SHORT.

You SHORT at 1.5010.

You set a TP at 1.5005.

Bid/Ask becomes 1.5005 x 1.5009 and the current spread is 4 pips.

At EFX, you will get filled if the bid is 1.5005 and someone TAKES your offer.

Bid/Ask is now 1.5004 x 1.5009 and YOU HAVE YOUR PROFIT.

Note: the ASK never reached 1.5005. THIS IS IMPORTANT!

If you entered this order at a FIXED SPREAD broker, your order is STILL OPEN!!

The bid/ask must become 1.5000 x 1.5005 and your order HITS the Ask.

With FIXED SPREAD BROKERS you have to wait to hit their offer.

Maybe this might help:

First:

1.5010 x 1.5015

and price drops...

1.5009 x 1.5014

1.5008 x 1.5013

1.5007 x 1.5013

1.5006 x 1.5012

1.5006 x 1.5011

1.5005 x 1.5011 You may get hit

1.5005 x 1.5010 You may get hit

1.5004 x 1.5009 YOU COVERED 5 PIP GROSS PROFIT

AND LET'S CONTINUE

1.5003 x 1.5008

1.5002 x 1.5007

1.5001 x 1.5006

1.5000 x 1.5005 YOUR FIXED SPREAD BROKER FILLS YOUR ORDER."


----------



## altrader

hey traders,

Do you know any good IB for Go Markets which offer a good rebate?
Cheers


----------



## AbundantIncome

Setup stops using the right click on Gomarket. Did not work !!! and wild night while I was in bed !!! how rude !

How to get stop loss after you buy or sell anybody ? I think it has something to do with trailing stop I used.

Need to get back losses overnight today !!!


----------



## tayser

you need to right click the open position on the Trade tab and click modify order.


----------



## lasty

CFD,

There are two types of platforms as you have explained.
One is the ECN.
Upside
Its great if you are "jobbing" the market ie buying n selling  very frequently.
The Downside 
liquidity and brokerage.

The other is a Price maker. ie fixed spread.
Upside 
liquidity and brokerage is in the spread.
Downside 
you pay the spread

Different systems suit different players.
Some guys use both.
FX is unregulated ie there is no central exchange, so different providers can operate how they want.
May I suggest you use a broker that is ethical, has genuine liquidity and provides the service that suits you.
When it comes to spreads, its not the one with the narrowist thats the best.
Its the one that you can actually hit that counts.
Its no point going to a broker who says I offer 2 pip spread in AUD but they keep moving the price. The broker who may have a slightly wider spread and isnt moving it as much, may actually be the better price.

Good luck


----------



## AbundantIncome

tayser said:


> you need to right click the open position on the Trade tab and click modify order.




thanks that's what I need I think ... I have been right click on the chart ...

cheers


----------



## >Apocalypto<

mate has told me he was requoted to hell last night on the E/$

anyone else notice this?


----------



## roonapa

I didnt have any requotes on my broadband pc but on my wireless I had some requotes. I spoke to Go only a few minutes ago Go and also took a at my FXCM account.

FXCM use a market execution on MT4 so you dont get requotes but you may not get the price you hit and you cant leave stops and limits at time of entry.

Go use instant execution but if the price has changed ever so slightly by the time you have clicked and the system has received your click then their is an automated requote, but you can leave stops and limits on entry.
Go suggested that I might want to put a small deviation to avoid the auto requotes but they did say that if this effects more clients and if the clients want to change style over a period of time then they will consider the FXCM route of Market execution.

Hope this helps ,


----------



## AbundantIncome

what's with the 4 pips spread ... looking at IB, only 1 0r 2, still manipulated I think the prices !!!


----------



## >Apocalypto<

spreads a little wider compared to the demo on first live night.

have taken one short on E/$ no issues with requotes, execution very fast.


----------



## Naked shorts

>Apocalypto< said:


> execution very fast.




Only if the market is stationary. Ive tried entering orders in anticipation of a move, and what happens is this.

I think E/$ is about to jump 7pips. 
I press buy
The price jumps 7 pips
My order is filled
Price retraces as people take profit
I close for a loss
I come within an inch of punching the screen


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Naked shorts said:


> Only if the market is stationary. Ive tried entering orders in anticipation of a move, and what happens is this.
> 
> I think E/$ is about to jump 7pips.
> I press buy
> The price jumps 7 pips
> My order is filled
> Price retraces as people take profit
> I close for a loss
> I come within an inch of punching the screen




this is where I think gomarkets is giving us a real sale pitch....

on ATC many times I hit buy or sell i would be filled in profit. I have never seen this on a MM


----------



## AbundantIncome

5 or 6 pips  GBPUSD ???

I am so not sure their quotes are really interbank, more like market making thingy ... like they hold prices or something ....


----------



## stawned

anyone getting these ridiculous spreads rite now on the EURUSD?? 6-8 pips ..... and news was like 20mins ago!! bs!!


----------



## alwaysLearning

Naked shorts said:


> Only if the market is stationary. Ive tried entering orders in anticipation of a move, and what happens is this.
> 
> I think E/$ is about to jump 7pips.
> I press buy
> The price jumps 7 pips
> My order is filled
> Price retraces as people take profit
> I close for a loss
> I come within an inch of punching the screen




That is not good. Were you trading during a major announcement/report release? Sometimes the spreads will widen during things like NFP or interest rate announcements etc etc. 

I use Oanda and have never had that problem. True you will get 0.5pip spread, and Oanda will have 0.9 but I feel confident that what I click on is what I'll get with Oanda.

I wonder what it would be like to be with currenex. They are supposed to be huge. I don't have sufficent money to use them but if I get good at this stuff I'd be looking at interactive brokers and currenex. I've heard they are quite good on the bigger scale for forex.


----------



## alwaysLearning

stawned said:


> anyone getting these ridiculous spreads rite now on the EURUSD?? 6-8 pips ..... and news was like 20mins ago!! bs!!




Yes and that is because of major annoucements.

1. Euro interest rate annoucement
2. BOE interest rate announcement

edit: I've seen it stay for quite a long time like this many times.


----------



## stawned

i understand when news announements occur - spreads to be high within that minute or max 2 mins .. but last news was at 9.45pm AEST (which is server time 13:45 ... and i was getting these WIDE spreads constantly after 14:00 (server time). I've got 4 different brokers, including CMC (who also widen spreads during news time) and none of them had wide spread 1 mins after news ...

This just shows that GO MARKETS clain to be ECN-like spreads are just B.S. .. no doubt.. they are definetly manipulating (by widening spreads) all this time.

Here is a image for proof .. and it is LIVE account before anyone argues!

PS: Not to mention the **** load of requotes i was getting!


----------



## alwaysLearning

stawned said:


> i understand when news announements occur - spreads to be high within that minute or max 2 mins .. but last news was at 9.45pm AEST (which is server time 13:45 ... and i was getting these WIDE spreads constantly after 14:00 (server time). I've got 4 different brokers, including CMC (who also widen spreads during news time) and none of them had wide spread 1 mins after news ...
> 
> This just shows that GO MARKETS clain to be ECN-like spreads are just B.S. .. no doubt.. they are definetly manipulating (by widening spreads) all this time.
> 
> Here is a image for proof .. and it is LIVE account before anyone argues!
> 
> PS: Not to mention the **** load of requotes i was getting!




http://fxtrade.oanda.com/

Check Oanda now and they still even at this moment have a 10pip spread on EUR/USD when normally at this time they would be at 0.9

I don't think it is the market makers fault at the moment.

Also yes, I agree that within 15min of a typical major news event, usually the spread goes back to normal. But i've seen it like this before for extended periods...particularly during the crash during October last year. 

I'm not trying to defend market makers but I'm just saying that I've seen it take this long before.


----------



## stawned

If this happens with GoMarkets regularly, i am better off sticking to a broker that offers FIXED spreads (usually 2 pips on EU) - atleast that way im guaranteed regargless of volatility, i have constant spread (atleast 1 mins after news - coz i dont trade the news anyway).

Gomarkets offer an AVERAGE of 1.5pip spread anyway... its rearely less than 1 pip spread. Hence i'd rather pay that extra 0.5pip spread and be guaranteed to MOVE WITH THE REAL MARKET! not be manipulated. Dont u rekon? Its a no brainer thing.


----------



## alwaysLearning

stawned said:


> If this happens with GoMarkets regularly, i am better off sticking to a broker that offers FIXED spreads (usually 2 pips on EU) - atleast that way im guaranteed regargless of volatility, i have constant spread (atleast 1 mins after news - coz i dont trade the news anyway).
> 
> Gomarkets offer an AVERAGE of 1.5pip spread anyway... its rearely less than 1 pip spread. Hence i'd rather pay that extra 0.5pip spread and be guaranteed to MOVE WITH THE REAL MARKET! not be manipulated. Dont u rekon? Its a no brainer thing.




I agree that you are better off with a broker with a more consistant fixed type of spread, yeah.

The broker I'm using is pretty good like that but they will adjust their spread at times when you don't expect. You just need to watch the spread before you click that buy/sell button.

Also always watch and be careful 5-10min before a major news announcement as no matter which market maker broker you use, they will likely widen the spread.


----------



## AbundantIncome

Being watching all night, when trying to buy or sell, got put off by 4-5 spread at least ... like they are trading against you ..


----------



## Naked shorts

alwaysLearning said:


> That is not good. Were you trading during a major announcement/report release? Sometimes the spreads will widen during things like NFP or interest rate announcements etc etc.
> 
> I use Oanda and have never had that problem. True you will get 0.5pip spread, and Oanda will have 0.9 but I feel confident that what I click on is what I'll get with Oanda.
> 
> I wonder what it would be like to be with currenex. They are supposed to be huge. I don't have sufficent money to use them but if I get good at this stuff I'd be looking at interactive brokers and currenex. I've heard they are quite good on the bigger scale for forex.




Nah wasn't trading during a news release. I dont mind that much, I wasnt playing with serious amounts of money, more just testing the system as ninja trader was pissing me off.

Never heard of currenex before, might have to look into it.

Bit of a far cry from a Goldman Sachs brokerage account...they have some system where when you click buy (or sell), a confirmation dialogue pops up and you have 5 seconds to confirm your order at that price. At least, i think that was a GS thing.


----------



## alwaysLearning

Naked shorts said:


> Nah wasn't trading during a news release. I dont mind that much, I wasnt playing with serious amounts of money, more just testing the system as ninja trader was pissing me off.
> 
> Never heard of currenex before, might have to look into it.
> 
> Bit of a far cry from a Goldman Sachs brokerage account...they have some system where when you click buy (or sell), a confirmation dialogue pops up and you have 5 seconds to confirm your order at that price. At least, i think that was a GS thing.




hmm...it seems that I've been misinformed regarding currenex. See quote below from this link:
http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/public/review/www.currenex.com



> I have read all of the reviews here on Currenex and there are some absolutely correct understandings of the system and brokers etc but also some absolute rubbish and misinformed nonsense so I thought I would try and set the record straight....
> Currenex is a software vendor. In order to gain access to Currenex you need a broker to hold your account. Currenex does not have any direct relationships with the liquidity providers or brokers except as a vendor of software, therefor the broker you choose will dictate what terms of business you are on and what pricing you see.
> 
> Not all brokers have the same pricing on their versions of currenex as each other, why? Firstly the broker might only have relationships with a few banks, obviously the more banks the better the spread and the deeper the liquidity (theoretically).
> 
> Secondly, the broker might not be well capitalised and therefore in order to gain access to all the liquidity providers they inturn will use a prime broker. Some of the companies mentioned here do that. Obviously this puts up the fees. Finally, the broker might have many liquidity providers and his credit is fine but the liquidity providers dont like the flow from that brokers clients and therfore the stream a wider price.
> 
> So as you can see there are three main reasons as to why the pricing on currenex can be different from broker to broker. In my opinion when choosing a broker you have to consider the following how big is the broker what balance sheet, the smaller they are the more costs there will be and they will have to pass those costs on.
> 
> So as you can see above we have looked at the relationship between the Vendor Currenex The brokers and the liquidity providers. Lets now look at the brokers themselves.....So as you can see can the brokers be subjected to different pricing for all the above reasons you then have to factor in what the brokers offer publically in terms of their margin reates and $/per million fees and what they choose what not to tell you.
> 
> What they all tell you is their margin rate is 1%,2%, 3% or more and that is dependent on their own credit and risk policies. As you will see if you just make a few phone calls yourselves the larger institutions are more conservative with their margin rates and the smaller capitalised companies offer more aggressive margin rates. If you are highly leveraged then the decision is simple you can only go to a smaller company to get the bang for your buck. If you don't leverage and you are more conservative in your own risk management then the level of margin you pay is a mute point.
> 
> In addition the $/per million fee. As above if you are trading with a smaller company that has a prime broker and other people to pay then the fee will be higher. One of the people below mentioned $50 per million.This is criminal. Anyhing above $15 per million is the wrong number and for volume single figures is achievable.
> 
> What they don't tell you.....spreading the prices....Did you know that if the price the broker gets from the liquidity providers is less than 1 pip (which it often is, at the time of writing the price I see from my provider is 1.41764/770) They can widen the price a keep the difference. Did you also know that they can also choose for the trade to hit their book rather than allowing it to offset direct with the liquidity provider. And as some one else in this forum suggested they can choose weather they allow the clients prices to match off against each other or not.
> 
> So all is not what it seems eh! The brokers have different prices from each other different terms of business and are able to manipulate almost every part of the process. No change there then and those that have suggested its a level playing field need to get their heads out of the sand. I saw someone moaning about the slippage on the platform over numbers and with stop loss order, geez fella get a life!!! what you forget that these positions end up on real peoples desks at the liquidity providers and they have to manage them, so over numbers and in times of volatility the machines don't work.
> 
> Currenex is not a matching engine it is not EBS.
> 
> That said if you choose the right broker i.e. a larger one tyha doesnt need an prime broker and doesn't widen the prices and offers low $/per million then your off to the races the technology is fantastic and I use it everyday.


----------



## roonapa

hmm certainly some wild spreads tonight. Go, FXCM and MB have at least a pip more than normal. Its worth getting a free demo from Currenex then you can compare the aboves prices to see who keeps the tightest spreads.I downloaded capital forex demo , not bad for free comparison info to see who is keeping up. 
I dont agree about keeping with a fixed spread broker as they must be betting against you. if the market is 3 pips but a fixed spread is 2 pips then how are they making money without wanting you to lose?? I used to work on the liffe floor in london as a futures trader for fimat you never experienced fixed spreads in those markets so im a bit sceptical about those guys now.


----------



## stawned

fixed spread brokers still make money, even though the real spread could be wider ---> how? well, just like a casino, 95% of the traders always loose, eventually!


----------



## altrader

altrader said:


> hey traders,
> 
> Do you know any good IB for Go Markets which offer a good rebate?
> Cheers




thank you for your feedback, it's very appreciated 
i made my homework, googled a bit and found Sky-FX.com seems the only one..


----------



## stawned

Hi fellas,

Quick questions:

1. Anyone here trading *more than *10 standard lots per trade? And if so, what broker are u using and happy with?

2. What brokers do you know or are experienced with that you can scalp with??

Cheers!


----------



## >Apocalypto<

two trades last night.... over 3 hours before NFP

long E/$
Long $/Y

execution fine and fast.  spreads a little wider then last two nights....


----------



## $20shoes

Interesting...from GoMarkets this morning talking about requotes...

To counter this the order execution style will now be switched to 'market'. This  means you will be able to buy or sell without the risk of requotes. Please note  that this style of order execution is still fully automated and there is will be  no dealer intevention. Please adjust your trading system accordingly.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

$20shoes said:


> Interesting...from GoMarkets this morning talking about requotes...
> 
> To counter this the order execution style will now be switched to 'market'. This  means you will be able to buy or sell without the risk of requotes. Please note  that this style of order execution is still fully automated and there is will be  no dealer intevention. Please adjust your trading system accordingly.




what's the mean? automatic slippage?


----------



## roonapa

FXCM have the same setup , i have tried it this morning with GO and doesnt seem to cause any issues in fact the execution seems to be faster. I have tested the slippage theory and the prices I click on are executed so I dont think you will have any problems but at least it will stop the annoying auto requotes that i get on my wireless internet.
The only minor negative point is that I now have to place the stop orders once the order has been executed.
On another note im suprised how much the prices are trading today even though most of OZ is on holiday!!


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Stormin_Norman said:


> what's the mean? automatic slippage?




Just took a test short on E/$ execution was very fast in and out.

at market looks ok to me


----------



## potato

do u guys get alot of dirty ticks?
how do u fix them in mt4?


----------



## tayser

lol.


----------



## potato

whats so funny its a serious question lol


----------



## potato

oki i figured it out,
u go to history center, delete the dirty data and re download it.


----------



## roonapa

Thought I would update on my experiences so far with market execution at Go , my FAP turbo seems to be working the same as it did on instant execution, spreads are still good during asian session and execution is still fast.
I do hope GO dont change anything else as the formula seems to be ok.
A minor gripe is that a couple of their charts need to be updated though as some data is missing!!!!
Anyone know of a reliable VPS server as im going to be away on business so cant have my pc switched on all the time to trade??


----------



## white_goodman

roonapa said:


> Thought I would update on my experiences so far with market execution at Go , my FAP turbo seems to be working the same as it did on instant execution, spreads are still good during asian session and execution is still fast.
> I do hope GO dont change anything else as the formula seems to be ok.
> A minor gripe is that a couple of their charts need to be updated though as some data is missing!!!!
> Anyone know of a reliable VPS server as im going to be away on business so cant have my pc switched on all the time to trade??




i use swvps.... never had an issue, they are cheap aswell... you dont need a mt4 specific one, they overcharge....

swvps and vpsland are the most notable ones...

ive run 3 mt4 platforms with heaps of EA's on the basic windows account and it only used around 20% of memory or wateva (I aint a techy person)


----------



## AbundantIncome

gomarket 5 pips spread ???


----------



## lasty

"gomarket 5 pips spread"

what currency?

Using DMA ?


----------



## AbundantIncome

lasty said:


> "gomarket 5 pips spread"
> 
> what currency?
> 
> Using DMA ?




was looking at GBPUSD and it was not even a rally


----------



## roonapa

yeah I also saw gbp/usd slightly wider earlier on FXCM and GO and no real reason in the market as to why ,seems to have settled down on both now though about 3 pips normal for this time of day. 
Its probably worth downloading an official currenex demo so you can make sure the above guys are staying in line with the market, they then cant catch you out. Go markets seem to be slightly narrower spreads than FXCM but to be honest I'm not watching both of them all night only mainly during this and early euro sessions.


----------



## roonapa

Forgot to say to White Goodman,

Cheers for the VPS details i will take his advice and check them out


----------



## AbundantIncome

Do service providers know our stop losses etc ??? Limit prices ???

I have been observing my the screen. My stop loss got executed, just on that price and then went up again ???? what the ????

Anybody notices this ???
How annoying ? GRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## white_goodman

AbundantIncome said:


> Do service providers know our stop losses etc ??? Limit prices ???
> 
> I have been observing my the screen. My stop loss got executed, just on that price and then went up again ???? what the ????
> 
> Anybody notices this ???
> How annoying ? GRRRRRRRRRRRR




some people claim stop hunting... i personally dont believe it, especially for my lot size... its always good to extend ur stop 5-10 pips beyond what would be an expected SL


----------



## AbundantIncome

white_goodman said:


> some people claim stop hunting... i personally dont believe it, especially for my lot size... its always good to extend ur stop 5-10 pips beyond what would be an expected SL




thanks for the tip ... tonight, the winner is the forex provider, win some lose some, just about break even


----------



## >Apocalypto<

AbundantIncome said:


> thanks for the tip ... tonight, the winner is the forex provider, win some lose some, just about break even




stops on round numbers and visible support resistance are target areas for banks!


----------



## AbundantIncome

>Apocalypto< said:


> stops on round numbers and visible support resistance are target areas for banks!




thanks .. how do i get to see support and resistance on MT4  ... are they automatic ??? I never used them before ...


----------



## stawned

ok they are DEFINETLY manipulating price ... for the last 10 mins, the price feed is a FIXED 2.5 pip spread (for EU)!!! even though they have 5 digit (decimal) price, the last decimal is staying the same!!

This is purely BS.

So they choose when to have FIXED price or ECN like price?

LIES LIES LIES!! thats what they are...

Beware, anyone joining these people... u're better off with a 2 pip fixed price.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

yeah ive noticed a distinct lack of variability in their spreads.

not even commenting on the size here: just the fact that last couple of days, the spread has not been fluctuating much.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

within minutes of that post above - had a message from go markets about reverting to fix spreads or something cause of somereason.

its on my trading computer so i couldnt copy the message across. can someone do it?


----------



## roonapa

there you go,
At least they have given us an honest answer. Prices seem to be going well now the currenex is back so hopefully that was a blip.


Go Markets clients may have recently seen a period of fixed spreads streaming through onto the platform. If for some reasons our Currenex price feed fails then an emergency backup feed is displayed to ensure that there is no gap in pricing and that clients can continue to trade. Go Markets will shortly have in place an improved backup feed also provided by Currenex so if the primary feed cuts out for any reason, clients would not see any difference.

Go Markets would like to apologise for any inconvenience caused to any clients. We would also like to reiterate that this is a completely automated process and guarantee complete STP trading with no dealer intervention. It is important to note that it is not in the interest of Go Markets to offer these fixed spreads and we continue with the assistance of clients to offer the best possible service.

Regards,
Go Markets


----------



## stawned

ok they are back to normal, for now ...


----------



## jonleung

Stormin_Norman said:


> within minutes of that post above - had a message from go markets about reverting to fix spreads or something cause of somereason.
> 
> its on my trading computer so i couldnt copy the message across. can someone do it?




This is the message:
_
Go Markets clients may have recently seen a period of fixed spreads streaming through onto the platform. If for some reasons our Currenex price feed fails then an emergency backup feed is displayed to ensure that there is no gap in pricing and that clients can continue to trade. Go Markets will shortly have in place an improved backup feed also provided by Currenex so if the primary feed cuts out for any reason, clients would not see any difference.

Go Markets would like to apologise for any inconvenience caused to any clients. We would also like to reiterate that this is a completely automated process and guarantee complete STP trading with no dealer intervention. It is important to note that it is not in the interest of Go Markets to offer these fixed spreads and we continue with the assistance of clients to offer the best possible service.

Regards,
Go Markets
_​


----------



## Stormin_Norman

roonapa said:


> there you go,
> At least they have given us an honest answer.




that's the most important thing.


----------



## $20shoes

Anyone get the impression Go are monitoring this thread?? 

Their changes of late and their communications seem to directly reflect the gripes posted here.  Either way... at least they seem to be listening to their customers.


----------



## lasty

"We would also like to reiterate that this is a completely automated process and guarantee complete STP trading with no dealer intervention."

So how do Go markets make their money?
Currenex will charge Go markets brokerage and thats passed on at a higher level?
Or does Go markets spread currenex's pricing?


----------



## roonapa

If they are monitoring this thread then at least they are listening to the power of the forums, it actually sits well with me because at least they are taking note
My account rep at GO stated that in their legal docs that they pass all trades onto independent liquidity providers and in turn they receive rebates through volume of trades, im asuming that the spread may be a touch wider than currenex to cover costs and receive rebates but they havent directly told me that.
Quite frankly I dont mind them making a bit as long as they continue to give us a fair go


----------



## AbundantIncome

Stop losses suck ... got taken out then it moved up again !!!

They are sneaky tactics to get stop losses ...


----------



## macca

Hey AI,

All brokers can see both sides of the market, the most common stops are in the same place for thousands of traders.

The Smart Money can see these and run the price up to trigger them, that is why some traders scalp from 80 to 00 because the SM will push it to 00 just to trigger the stops and the breakout trades.

Also look at old swing points, particularly on daily 4hr and 1 hr charts, these old SR points are used by thousands of traders so if you use the same places you will get hit as well.

I have had a few trades miss my SL by 1 or 2 pips then go my way so I really don't think Go Markets are stop hunting, but I KNOW the smart money is stop hunting all the time.

They want your money, just like you want theirs the difference is they know where the Stops and TPs are

We are in the biggest casino in the world, we just have to learn how to handle it.

Good luck


----------



## roonapa

AbundantIncome said:


> Stop losses suck ... got taken out then it moved up again !!!
> 
> They are sneaky tactics to get stop losses ...




Get a currenex demo then you will have a good idea or at least peace of mind.
I use london capital groups currenex demo , its not perfect but it is good to cross reference on most occasions.


----------



## lasty

roonapa,

I think your broker is having a lend of you.
Anyway thats your call .. Hey if he is a nice guy then throw him a few coins.

Now there are some Fx brokers who will price you out of the market even when it hasnt traded there. Thats market making at its best rip and strip and lose a client.

There is one FX broker will guarantee the high or low of the day benchmarked off a wholesale market broker.
There is another that will provide you DMA to currenex as a retail player without spreading.You need to have at least 50k and show that your active.


----------



## roonapa

yeah he seems a good bloke. Even some ECN brokers get bad raps on loads of forums so I still rather deal with a fully regulated firm based here that is also insured .
Its the safer way to go and I can always complain if I dont think they have played fair.
Anyway the market awaits so better concentrate on that so i can afford beer for the weekend.


----------



## Cartman

roonapa said:


> Anyway the market awaits so *better concentrate on that so i can afford beer for the weekend*.





LOL ---- i like that ROO ---- priorities --- thats what life is all about


----------



## Stormin_Norman

AbundantIncome said:


> Stop losses suck ... got taken out then it moved up again !!!
> 
> They are sneaky tactics to get stop losses ...




or poorly placed stop losses...


----------



## Stormin_Norman

lasty said:


> "We would also like to reiterate that this is a completely automated process and guarantee complete STP trading with no dealer intervention."
> 
> So how do Go markets make their money?
> Currenex will charge Go markets brokerage and thats passed on at a higher level?
> Or does Go markets spread currenex's pricing?




they match up orders and pass on their exposure. pocketing the spread on the matching trades.

on their passed on trades they 'receive rebates' = 'spread currenx pricing'. so they probably gain a percent of the spread on those trades passes on.


----------



## AbundantIncome

Stormin_Norman said:


> or poorly placed stop losses...




maybe how would you do it ? i do it by how much i am willing to lose ...

spread on gomarket compared to IB is sometimes double !!! ... although no commission ... they hold the sell prices by one or two pips normally from observation .....

I think I have to give it more way to move I think .. just as a way to prevent massive losses rather than trading technique for being out as I have issues getting out of trade as I have had some massive massive losses a few times !!!


----------



## Stormin_Norman

SL pips decide lot size.

not lot size deciding pips.


----------



## white_goodman

Stormin_Norman said:


> SL pips decide lot size.
> 
> not lot size deciding pips.




hear hear lot size is determined by your chart...

off to money management camp for you


----------



## AbundantIncome

i am very convinced now that they do take stop losses out by monitoring them .. it just happened again .. just take my stop loss and run up they go up again !!! 

considered warned !

hmmm very sneaky ... i think they move the trade along to take away

it just happens too many times

they could just create trades just to get you !!!

geez


----------



## lesm

AbundantIncome said:


> i am very convinced now that they do take stop losses out by monitoring them .. it just happened again .. just take my stop loss and run up they go up again !!!
> 
> considered warned !
> 
> hmmm very sneaky ... i think they move the trade along to take away
> 
> it just happens too many times
> 
> they could just create trades just to get you !!!
> 
> geez




AI,

Sure you're not getting paranoid?

Which pair were you trading, what time and timeframe, entry price and stop loss?

Cheers
Cheers


----------



## wabbit

If you think its a conspiracy against you... open multiple data feeds from different vendors and watch the price action from a multitude of data providers.  If it's only Go which hits those levels and no other data source then you MIGHT have some validity to complain (but there may be other reasonable and legitimate conditions).  BTW: The easiest way to do this is use the DDE servers and see all the prices side-by-side in another application, like Excel.

If you're the sort of trader that has a fast computer, good data connections and lots of time, then why not write scripts to "stealth" trade; enter the stop level in your trading client terminal, then if the level gets hit then it places the market order for you (be prepared for requotes/slippage etc, depending on broker account)

I have heard a lot of people accusing brokers of stop hunting etc, but I have never seen anyone provide any conclusive hard evidence of it.

Let us know how it goes.


wabbit


----------



## white_goodman

if your scalping on short term time frames then maby have a rethink...


----------



## Stormin_Norman

AbundantIncome said:


> i am very convinced now that they do take stop losses out by monitoring them .. it just happened again .. just take my stop loss *and run up they go up again !!! *
> 
> considered warned !
> 
> hmmm very sneaky ... i think they move the trade along to take away
> 
> it just happens too many times
> 
> they could just create trades just to get you !!!
> 
> geez




youre 10 pips away from the perfect stop loss point by the sounds of it then.


----------



## AbundantIncome

hmmm ... another thing i noticed tonight, they do not ask for confirmation on requotes, they just  give you 5 pips higher, i watch the prices and the price is not within the range at all  ...

i do watch prices with IB, IB prices are one pips or two at most and gomarket is always one or two pips more at least ...


----------



## Trembling Hand

AbundantIncome said:


> it just happens too many times




AbundantIncome it is very clear from *ALL* your post two things,

1. You cannot trade,
2. Even more of a problem for you is that you are in denial of your lack of ability.

Just give up. Blaming your broker is completely gutless.


----------



## roonapa

what pairs are you seeing on IB that are much narrower than GO? I run an IB account aswell and on the major pairs which I trade the spreads are not to far off?


----------



## AbundantIncome

Trembling Hand said:


> AbundantIncome it is very clear from *ALL* your post two things,
> 
> 1. You cannot trade,
> 2. Even more of a problem for you is that you are in denial of your lack of ability.
> 
> Just give up. Blaming your broker is completely gutless.




Hey I am a newbie ... I am not blaming per se ... I just point as I experience. Wonder if you work for Gomarket ?

Just watch, it has been five minutes, Cable spread is still 5 pips apart compared to 2 pips in IB ??? 

To ask somebody to give up I believe is not wise ?

Hmmmm


----------



## AbundantIncome

roonapa said:


> what pairs are you seeing on IB that are much narrower than GO? I run an IB account aswell and on the major pairs which I trade the spreads are not to far off?




Cable is 6-7 pips spread while IB is only like 2 this morning when I want to trade ????

Just watch before you trade ... see if I am right or not ... they happen to often, I se IB has the same issue but it is very very infrequent ???

Thanks


----------



## Trembling Hand

AbundantIncome said:


> To ask somebody to give up I believe is not wise ?




If they have a very low win rate and cannot ask what *THEY* are doing wrong it is wise to give up. You will just blow your account and give it all to Gomarkets. 

But here is some help. I bet you are casing moves looking for smallish profits. Smallish in time or reward. Try fading moves if your trades are less than 30 min. Or entering retraces rather than breaks.

Do I work for Go!! LOL. they wish :


----------



## roonapa

AbundantIncome said:


> Cable is 6-7 pips spread while IB is only like 2 this morning when I want to trade ????
> 
> Just watch before you trade ... see if I am right or not ... they happen to often, I se IB has the same issue but it is very very infrequent ???
> 
> Thanks




I mentioned it earlier but if you want to put your mind at rest get a currenex demo at www.currenex.com you will then see that Go's prices are as near as damn it to currenex. I trade with a few other people from time to time and one is an ex trader for ANZ who swears by Currenex as it doesnt tend to see many spikes, the prices may not always be 2 pip spreads but I would rather get a reasonably accurate price than get spikes and irrational price movements.
Dont give up trading but if it isnt working for you change your strategy. It took me ages but i seem to be getting by now I use some EA's and some manual trading.
Ok still need to build up my beer fund for tonight so better check the market.


----------



## derty

AbundantIncome said:


> i am very convinced now that they do take stop losses out by monitoring them .. it just happened again .. just take my stop loss and run up they go up again !!!



Someone must be watching me demo too. Sometimes as soon as I place an order the market turns around and will come back and hit my stop and then as soon as it hits my stop it goes past my original entry. The bastards are mocking me. And they will do it to me time and time again. I'm sure if I sold when I bought and bought when I sold I would do much better.

Sorry Abundant, just taking the piss . But if it feels to me that the market is against me and my stops are being hit in a demo then I can see how easy it would be to think this when you are live. 

As was suggested all you can do is have several feeds and if Go differs when your stops get hit then you may have a leg to stand on but otherwise it is just perception.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

if 2 pips is the difference between success and failure.

youre doing it all wrong.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

AbundantIncome said:


> Hey I am a newbie ... I am not blaming per se ... I just point as I experience. Wonder if you work for Gomarket ?
> 
> Just watch, it has been five minutes, Cable spread is still 5 pips apart compared to 2 pips in IB ???
> 
> To ask somebody to give up I believe is not wise ?
> 
> Hmmmm




if IB is so much better, why don't u trade with em???


----------



## CFD

If you find the market moves and takes out you S/L just before it again reverses and moves back the way you expected, you have answered your own problem. Just place you entry order where you presently place your S/L.


----------



## stawned

AbundantIncome said:


> hmmm ... another thing i noticed tonight, they do not ask for confirmation on requotes, they just  give you 5 pips higher, i watch the prices and the price is not within the range at all  ...
> 
> i do watch prices with IB, IB prices are one pips or two at most and gomarket is always one or two pips more at least ...




Hi mate, i'm here with you in that ... what you are trying to say is they are SLIPPING you on price ... it his happening to me as well with GO. I click on a price i see ... and it take about 3-4 seconds, as the screen says confirming price (or something) and fills me in after the market moves 2-3 pips (thats not what i clicked for) - Now this is WORSE THAN REQUOTES, because you can ATLEAST deny to accept a requote, whereas here you once you have clicked on a price, thats it, you are comitted no matter WHAT PRICE THEY GIVE YOU!

Its happening a lot now that they have this "Buy/Sell by Market" system, and its giving a shi*tloads of slippage. Thats not right!

Now when it comes to stop hunting, i dont think they are targetting you, and the price (With all brokers) have moved similarly (+/- 2 pips) - i can tell you this as i trade with 4 brokers!


----------



## ISPIZ

Hey Guys,
I was on the chat with them the other day abotu the time it takes for the order to go through and he said it was fine for him so whats the problem.
The problem is its sometimes takes 2-3 seconds for the order to go through and I have noticed that if the price goes against you it will move and I am pretty sure i had one tongiht where price moved in my favour and it went through at the price on the window, hows that ****.
I hope I was mistaken that would be really bad stuff if I am not.
2-3 seconds can be 8-12 pips quite easily in this market it really is not good enough.
I dont mind the ecn feed thats fine but gee slippage has got to be the worst thing a broker can have.
I have noticed the EY spread has blown out aswell it was down to 2 pips at times when the feed first came out now she quite often gets to 5, 5 is to much and I have found myself going to other brokers to trade it.
I hope they fix it coz I do liek everything else considering they are mt4.
Anyway my 2 cents worth.

K


----------



## macca

Hi,

Yes, once again the improvements take us backwards with Go Markets, I am finding the processing time slower when there is any activity in the price.

I discovered another "gotcha" this morning, in every other feed that I have tried the chart price is the sell price and that was the way it USED to be on Go.

If you look at a chart you will see that the Sell price in the order box is now 2 pipettes BELOW the Sell price on the chart.

The charts are incorrect, all Stop Losses need to be adjusted, if you Buy and your stop loss appears to just miss but you are closed out then that is because Go deduct 2 pipettes off the chart price within the order box, which is the price they use, not the chart price.

Naturally I found this out the hard way this morning, the price just missed my stop but I was stopped out by the extra 2 pippettes deducted by GO.

I guess it is their right to do whatever they want, but I have never seen the price differ from the chart to the order box on an MT4 feed before, I have seen it differ when a feed is based on mid point but that is not MT4.

So I will think about my options re brokers again.


----------



## supermatt

hmmm im not hearing very good things. I think I might just skip go and join fxcm australia.


----------



## roonapa

You always find more negative stuff than possitive stuff on forums its just what we clients like to do. 
Be careful with FXCM oz they offer the same exectuion style as GO but the spreads are slightly wider.
there are no perfect brokers out there but new traders efforts should be placed on trying to read the market corectly rather than pick holes in every broker.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

since their downtime a couple of months ago, ive not had a drama with them.

find me a broker who doesnt have people complaining from traders and ill show u a pink elephant.


----------



## ISPIZ

Dont get me wrong guys, I think Go is a great broker in the way brokers go and I have been dealing with them for prob 2 years now I think they want to do the right thing by traders and I know once they realize traders arnt happy they will try and find a better system to run by, when they had all the futures and fixed spreads it was the almost the perfect broker except for some things on mt4 I would change but they had everything you would want to trade on futures and forex and great brokerage and good spreads I hope they try and go back to that. The only real bug at the moment is the time its taking for the order to go through, if you are goign to have orders going through no matter what they need to be fast.
K


----------



## supermatt

Definatly agree with most feed back being negative on forums, i agree not to just go by that though, as there are positives as well. I just like to read what is going on with them seems I have been wanting to join with them for a while. Its good to see there have been some traders trading with them for a while so atleast I would think my money is quite safe with them. Obviously fxcm have had bad reviews to.


----------



## ISPIZ

Yeah thats one thing I have no probs with is money being safe with them.

K


----------



## tayser

Money is never "safe" with anyone - including in a big 4 bank - irrespective of Kevvy 07's bank guarantee.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

tayser said:


> Money is never "safe" with anyone - including in a big 4 bank - irrespective of Kevvy 07's bank guarantee.




gomarkets have deposit insurance. while nothing is 100% 'safe' this does give a lot of piece of mind.


----------



## ISPIZ

Yeah I agree that nothing is 100%  I juts meant alot better than sending OS, and its kept in local banks.

K


----------



## alwaysLearning

AbundantIncome said:


> i am very convinced now that they do take stop losses out by monitoring them .. it just happened again .. just take my stop loss and run up they go up again !!!
> 
> considered warned !
> 
> hmmm very sneaky ... i think they move the trade along to take away
> 
> it just happens too many times
> 
> they could just create trades just to get you !!!
> 
> geez




http://www.babypips.com/school/money_management.html


----------



## roonapa

Good article,
Money managment is the key. I wouldnt concern yourself about stop hunting, the reality is that your broker probably has thousands of clients on his books so why would he hunt individual clients stops, and if they deliberately looked for stops and created false prices then that would create opportunities for other clients to take advantage of those false prices by trading the opposite way.

Forex megadroid just did its first trade this week for me with a bit of profit, still not 100% convinced with this EA, it is making profit but it misses lots of opportunities and holds some of the trades a little to long for my liking but cant complain a profit is a profit.


----------



## ISPIZ

I am losing faith in Go very quickly, I called them today to see if they are doign anything about the order delays and the fello I spoke to didnt really seem that fussed about it, have they changed ownership or what, the Go I used to know would be right onto that I can feel a change comign on.
K


----------



## stawned

this lag in price filling is really RIDICULOUS .. its worse than a REQUOTE and i cant even CANCEL any trades while in the process of filling in the trade .. is that bullsht or wat? Its not worth it! Its FXCM (scammers) days all over again!


----------



## ISPIZ

Yeah  certainly not good, rign them tomorrow Stawned see if we can get it fixed will save me sending funds around the place.


----------



## supermatt

sounds so fustrating! couldnt think of anything worse. Hope they sort it out for you guys


----------



## roonapa

I must admit I dont agree. 
with Instant execution requotes can be very fustrating but only occurred on my wireless internet as it isnt as quick so was easily mssing prices. The market execution has been much better with my wireless execution and nearly perfect on my ADSL.  
The problem more often than not will be MT4 and internet/server speed, hopefully MT5 due out at the end of the year should fix these issues.

NO mega droid trade today...quite dissapointing im of to europe next week so need the profits to pay for an upgrade.


----------



## wabbit

I haven't had any problems with GO order execution (touching wood).  I press the trade button and before I can release the mouse click, the order has been filled.  An EA controlling stop losses in "stealth" mode places its orders and they are filled immediately at/very near the requested price (slippage is a part of life); pending orders have been correctly filled.

I suggest if there are frequent lags in trade execution, the problems could be closer to home than only with the broker?

--

My only ongoing complaint/issue with online FX brokers is the time taken to get funds added to an account.  If you get the wrong combination of bank accounts, credit cards, paypal accounts, fridays and public holidays etc then it can take a 'long' time for the new to become available, so the onus is on me to be prudent and "get my part right" to minimise any delays.  I believe there are a lot of regulatory hurdles to overcome before the account funding process can be further streamlined?  (I guess this means one should trade better and not have to add funds but only trade with the profits!  )


wabbit


----------



## ISPIZ

Glad you guys arnt having the same prob, I have 4 diff live accounts  on mt4 with different brokers and none of the them have ever had the delayed order problem so I am speaking from experience not just crap not to mention I have been trading along time and have seen alot of things but never like this actually I tell a lie I have seen it at a dodgey UK spread better that says it all anyway enough of that if they dont fix it I will be speaking with my feet as Im sure many other ppl will.
K


----------



## roonapa

I too have other MT4 accounts but they tend to be 4 decimal place quotes and with instant execution like IBFX so the execution is completely different and less accurate plus with the dreaded requotes

I use Go because the new feed is good and they are based here in Oz. But if you are seeing better things with your other MT4 providers then best you stick with them . I too have been  trading for years and used to be a LIFFE trader in london. I have seen some dodgy companies in the past but these guys seem on the level. My trading is going well and wouldnt want your comments to mean that Go have to change their structure.


----------



## ISPIZ

Sounds like someone has a job with them  lol  regardless of any of that  tho.
Seriously I really like Go and want to stay with them but come on if you have done what you say you have done then seriously the order lag is a big prob if they are straight to market then why order lag I have never seen it with MB or any ecn I have used and never with futures if my futures provider had order lag they would be broke, we have 2 ppl on here that are getting the lag and a few others I chat with from time to time are having the same prob  but in saying all that I can deal with it its not the end of trading but to be a proffessional trader you need the tools to match and at the moment that order execution is not professional end of story.
K


----------



## roonapa

I see your point but seriously i also have MB and FXCM oz and they have the same execution, Ok admittedly my MB is a demo that I have been testing but they all seem the same and are the same speed. Back in the old days I used to use IG's messenger system where placing orders online meant you were communicating with an actual dealer , very slow and laughable now if you think about it.
Have you thought about upgrading or upping your internet speed? im trading from home in the burbs most of the time but the internet speed is very good.


----------



## fapturbo

ISPIZ said:


> Sounds like someone has a job with them  lol  regardless of any of that  tho.
> Seriously I really like Go and want to stay with them but come on if you have done what you say you have done then seriously the order lag is a big prob if they are straight to market then why order lag I have never seen it with MB or any ecn I have used and never with futures if my futures provider had order lag they would be broke, we have 2 ppl on here that are getting the lag and a few others I chat with from time to time are having the same prob  but in saying all that I can deal with it its not the end of trading but to be a proffessional trader you need the tools to match and at the moment that order execution is not professional end of story.
> K




Did you read this??


----------



## ISPIZ

Hey Roonapa,
I have ADSL2 and I get a very good ping speed from a program that I subscribe to that is in New York and I have never had any other probs with speed before, dont worry I am pretty thorough at looking at my end first before I say anything and my end seems fine.

Sure did Fapturbo, lets get this straight I am not trying to bag or put down Go I am a fan all I am trying to say is the order lag is not good and it isnt in anyones language, I had one earlier today that was about 4 seconds and the biggest prob with it is you dont know when its going to hit, with my scalping method i dont use stops I exit when it isnt working and I want to exit at the ticket price or there abouts, give or take 1 pip is fine but when you get to 4-5pips thats when she gets pretty bad I think you will agree.
K


----------



## AbundantIncome

alwaysLearning said:


> http://www.babypips.com/school/money_management.html




thanks for the link. I did went there. I lost a big one last week should have heed the warning about not trading lol ... lost 8 grand about ...

thanks God I got it back, nearly all of it in the past three days . something is really wrong in my trading for sure .. back to the drawing board .. newbie's LUCK I guess ... I think I should start a new newbie trade with my experiences ??? been very stressful to say the least ... got out to early, wrong order/figure punched in, could not get out of trades. Sometimes I feel that the big guys at the bank has the most upperhand like they could just move you as they do not have to worry as they could trade against one another without losses and/or commissions ???? but I could be just being paranoid ... but some times short term charts seem to be that way, they seem like bullish and suddenly pulled down without any news etc ???

i prefer the requotes so I know what i am paying for .. not like 5 pips ahead from the range where i wanted to get in .. that is a no no ...

thanks


----------



## AbundantIncome

Trembling Hand said:


> If they have a very low win rate and cannot ask what *THEY* are doing wrong it is wise to give up. You will just blow your account and give it all to Gomarkets.
> 
> But here is some help. I bet you are casing moves looking for smallish profits. Smallish in time or reward. Try fading moves if your trades are less than 30 min. Or entering retraces rather than breaks.
> 
> Do I work for Go!! LOL. they wish :



Thanks for the tip. Yes, I trade short term on 5 minutes chart. Maybe too short but again I lose concentration easily. I think I have ADD so ...

I am now 300 bucks down with their account, although I was up 1 k profit at one stage !!! Well, expensive lessons I must say ....


----------



## AbundantIncome

>Apocalypto< said:


> if IB is so much better, why don't u trade with em???




I am trading with IB also, actually I am talking about general trading from the brokers (as I am sure they do trades also) not just about GoMarket so it is not directly pointed at GoMarket although this is the thread.

IB needs big trades to get better spreads and they require commissions and hence I tend to be very conservative with them.

GOmarket I could let ot lose the whole account of 1k, but I did 500 withdrawal so I am letting the whatever balance left do their thing


----------



## AbundantIncome

stawned said:


> Hi mate, i'm here with you in that ... what you are trying to say is they are SLIPPING you on price ... it his happening to me as well with GO. I click on a price i see ... and it take about 3-4 seconds, as the screen says confirming price (or something) and fills me in after the market moves 2-3 pips (thats not what i clicked for) - Now this is WORSE THAN REQUOTES, because you can ATLEAST deny to accept a requote, whereas here you once you have clicked on a price, thats it, you are comitted no matter WHAT PRICE THEY GIVE YOU!
> 
> Its happening a lot now that they have this "Buy/Sell by Market" system, and its giving a shi*tloads of slippage. Thats not right!
> 
> Now when it comes to stop hunting, i dont think they are targetting you, and the price (With all brokers) have moved similarly (+/- 2 pips) - i can tell you this as i trade with 4 brokers!




thanks for the insights ... yes, I was pointing out the facts that my price executed was like 3-5 pips away from the high end of the range when I bought it ... sneaky thing could happen in such situation ...

i watched IB, I got stopped out again (this afternoon) and they just moved 1 pip below  and then rushed up !!! so I do not know what to think ..  I have issues getting in trades and outs .. so getting taken out like that is kinda demoralising ...


----------



## AbundantIncome

macca said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, once again the improvements take us backwards with Go Markets, I am finding the processing time slower when there is any activity in the price.
> 
> I discovered another "gotcha" this morning, in every other feed that I have tried the chart price is the sell price and that was the way it USED to be on Go.
> 
> If you look at a chart you will see that the Sell price in the order box is now 2 pipettes BELOW the Sell price on the chart.
> 
> The charts are incorrect, all Stop Losses need to be adjusted, if you Buy and your stop loss appears to just miss but you are closed out then that is because Go deduct 2 pipettes off the chart price within the order box, which is the price they use, not the chart price.
> 
> Naturally I found this out the hard way this morning, the price just missed my stop but I was stopped out by the extra 2 pippettes deducted by GO.
> 
> I guess it is their right to do whatever they want, but I have never seen the price differ from the chart to the order box on an MT4 feed before, I have seen it differ when a feed is based on mid point but that is not MT4.
> 
> So I will think about my options re brokers again.




Yes, processing time. Not sure if it relates to the connection to their server ? I do not have as much issues as demo on IBFX. When I click on the gomarket TAB, they do not seem to response ??? It just hung ??? Just tested now, there seems to be always a delay accessing their MT4. Hence, sometimes am frustrated when I really wanted to close trades or open trades, they give me blank ? not sure if anybody else has this experience ?? maybe my VISTA is to be blamed ...

Sorry, nearly a week of responding to replies lol 

Cheers


----------



## Cartman

AbundantIncome said:


> I lost a big one last week should have heed the warning about not trading lol ... lost 8 grand about ...
> 
> thanks God I got it back, nearly all of it in the past three days . something is really wrong in my trading for sure .. back to the drawing board ..




not gona judge u Abun/In ----- did ten times worse than what u r doing a coupla years back ----- BUT ---- i get a bad vibe about the way u r travelling --- 

Qu 1 Is this money u can afford to lose?

Qu 2 Do u have a family/ do they know about the risks u r taking?

Qu 3 R they happy about those risks??

Seriously, can u tell me what your entry and exit criteria are for any given trade?  ---- u need to know this b4 u start pumping large orders on the market, otherwise u r gambling with yr families cash ---- and i aint talking thru my hat --- ive probably "gambled" 5X more than most have ever had in their trading accounts ------ its no fun when u FINALLY lose it all !!

my advice for what its worth --- take 3 steps backward ---- open up a new $2000 account --- trade it with mini lots (a buck per pip) --- when u double the account u may ( i repeat MAY) be ready to put more cash into the market ---

if u lose the 2 grand ( hopefully u will  -- but also hopefully it will take u 2 years to lose it !!!  )  u will more likely have learned what u r doing wrong, and be in a better position to stop worrying about whether yr broker is fiddling the books etc ....   also --- stop scalping !!!! if thats what u r doing ---- scalping bucket shops will send u broke unless u r a trading genius  (only a couple of fellas around here capable of that that i know of) 

good luck with it


----------



## AbundantIncome

Cartman said:


> not gona judge u Abun/In ----- did ten times worse than what u r doing a coupla years back ----- BUT ---- i get a bad vibe about the way u r travelling ---
> 
> Qu 1 Is this money u can afford to lose?
> 
> Qu 2 Do u have a family/ do they know about the risks u r taking?
> 
> Qu 3 R they happy about those risks??
> 
> Seriously, can u tell me what your entry and exit criteria are for any given trade?  ---- u need to know this b4 u start pumping large orders on the market, otherwise u r gambling with yr families cash ---- and i aint talking thru my hat --- ive probably "gambled" 5X more than most have ever had in their trading accounts ------ its no fun when u FINALLY lose it all !!
> 
> my advice for what its worth --- take 3 steps backward ---- open up a new $2000 account --- trade it with mini lots (a buck per pip) --- when u double the account u may ( i repeat MAY) be ready to put more cash into the market ---
> 
> if u lose the 2 grand ( hopefully u will  -- but also hopefully it will take u 2 years to lose it !!!  )  u will more likely have learned what u r doing wrong, and be in a better position to stop worrying about whether yr broker is fiddling the books etc ....   also --- stop scalping !!!! if thats what u r doing ---- scalping bucket shops will send u broke unless u r a trading genius  (only a couple of fellas around here capable of that that i know of)
> 
> good luck with it





thanks for the advice Cart. I know something is not right about my trading system atm. I have lost like 3 grands in one day numerous times now ... i still have not learnt ... i mostly lost what i have sort won, but lost it again in a day or two then get back again in a week lol  I have been very very lucky indeed ... very very expensive lessons but worthwhile to show what went wrong ... I have nearly taken out all my initial cash so hopefully that's going to take the stress a bit ..

big issue is that I have issues with getting out and hence that's why i used the stop loss and then i was wary of the stop loss  i am redesigning my trading systems as i go ... you are right i do not really have a predefined entry/exit. i let the charts but again sometimes I lose focus and forgot about following charts . so discipline is a big one here !!!

now back to stop loss nomatter what .... 

about the cash, I think I could lose some of the capital I put in so yeah, I am kinda careful in that sense ... I also have a side business as I know this is not a money in all the time business. There are times we need to bear with those huge huge silly losses ...

I think I fit into scalper as I do short trades depending on the charts that's why slipping trades are no no for me ...

I am taking steps back a little with smaller trades minimum allowed on the system with IB. Gomarket, I have very small trades ... so I am quite relaxed with them ... although am 300 down atm ... time to get those precious 300 back some day !!!

Might take an easier night .. been sleeping not enough for the past few days to get those losses from last week ...

I am quite content now .. so I can catch up on other work for now :d, all positions out ... there are always other opportunities in the market so never ever fret the lost profits etc I find ... well hard way, I have found cos I have been too rushed to get into trades rather than just wait and be patient ...

Thanks again ... :d


----------



## Cartman

AbundantIncome said:


> thanks for the advice Cart. I know something is not right about my trading system atm.
> 
> so *discipline* is a big one here !!!




M8,  i know your position cause ive been where u r  ------- that word ---DISCIPLINE is the key ----- it is the thing which separates crook traders from good traders ---

i like the fact that u r humble enuff to admit yr failings -- that is a good sign --- humility is a greater attribute than many realise 

i think u will do ok --- but lower yr position size (by about a squillion %) and do what TH says --- review each trade and work out why it went wrong (hopefully right)  ---- if u make money out of a lucky trade --- criticize yourself as much as u should when u stuff up ---- u have to be hard on yr self if u want to become proficient ------ 

bottom line -- dont gamble --- take calculated risk !! --- cheers my friend.


----------



## ISPIZ

Well looks like they may be listening, it has been very good for the past couple of hours, great stuff thanks guys if you are watching lets hope she stays this way.

K


----------



## ISPIZ

I spoke to soon lol am looking for a new broker now any suggestions, forex and futures would be nice and split contract sizing would be even better.

K


----------



## lasty

Sounds like they should change their name to No markets :


----------



## ISPIZ

ha  I like it.


----------



## macca

Yep, 

5 pips slippage on closing a trade is not good news.

Message says timed out or something, then trade closes at current price, ugly !!

I have another broker who gives "clicked price" but I am not prepared to trade that much on FX yet.

I love FX but still have the BIG L plates on my chest.

( no sense deluding myself)


----------



## macca

Last post on this topic, would have edited my other post if possible but just now at 7.15 pm 5 pip slippage when closing a trade when the market  is quiet is ridiculous.

I have received this email from Go so I will be letting them know my thoughts.

I should add that I am pleased that they accept that there is a problem and are looking at it, well done Go Markets !!


----------



## ISPIZ

Yeah got that myself earlier Macca and yes good to see, I will be calling Chris myself tomorrow to let them know my thoughts and yes 5 pips is absolutly rediculus, I had a order last night sit in pending mode for something like 15 seconds and I couldnt do a damn thing about it, a few of my trades only last that long  lol.
Anyway hopefully we can get them to fix it and all be well.
K


----------



## stawned

Yea, i like the fact that GO is Ausy and hence im all up to support fellow aussie brokers ... but has to be a 2 way thing.. I;m glad they are actually reading our comments and looking into new options. 

Market execution is a fantastic tool  no doubt, but it needs to be fixed for proper fills - and i dont mind if there is +/- 0.5-1 pip slippage, but more is pushing it .. 

Also, just to see, has anyone trying to CANCEL a trade while the platform is trying to fill you into the market? Like for eg. I click on a particular price and the platform is takin a few sec to fill me in so i decide to "CANCEL" (since the price has now moved from my original entry) - then i get a message saying "are u sure u want to cancel etc etc ... and i quickly press YES!! Then all is good for 3-4 more seconds, looks like my call to jump into the trade has been cancelled - and then all of a sudden i get filled into a position at market price - and im like WTF? And this is EVERY SINGLE TIME ... there has not been 1 time i have actually successfully cancelled the trade - anyone with same experience??

Go Markets, thanks for listening; these are genuine issues and not just some whinners complaining about brokers.. hope u understand that. There are a lot of brokers which are good with their execution, thats why i say what i say ...

Cheers!


----------



## ISPIZ

Hey Stawned,
Yes I have pressed cancel a few times  it makes no diff whats so ever just comes up with a message sayign something like this trade may still go through, I havent had one cancelled yet after pressign it so mosewell not be there.
I will be wrapped if they can fix this.
K


----------



## wabbit

Just to clear up something in my own mind...

Since some brokers and/or software has changed over to 5/3 decimal places and others haven't, I get confused when people talk in pips without specifically identifying their measure.

Are the recent discussions here re: Go and slippage in "old pips" or "new pips"?  For example, a AUDUSD pip on my Go account used to be 0.0001 but now they have 5/3 digits so it is 0.00001  "Old pips" are ten times bigger than "new pips" or conversely, "new pips" are ten times smaller than "old pips".

In the recent discussions here, are we talking about slippage of 5 "old pips" (0.0005, or 50 "new pips") or 5 "new pips" (0.00005)? (Some people are calling these 'pipettes'?)  If the latter, then I suggest that you have a close look at your trading system because a shift of 0.00005 is only half of one "old pip" which was for a long time the smallest change in price.  (Personal opinion: If you think this is the difference between profits and loss then you are sailing very close to the wind, skating on some very thin ice, playing with dangerous fires, (insert other analogies here...) and "trading" whisper-thin margins is extremely hazardous to the health of your account, more akin to gambling in my view.)

Market forces do come into play here a bit too, and markets can be anything but rational.  To see an example, set up a monitor like I did today and see how often the last digit in a price (bid) is a 3 or a 7.  I did a recording of part of a session today and the distribution of the last digits was (quite) unexpected.  0 and 5 were most prevalent by a considerable margin (not entirely unexpected) but 3 and 7 were the least common, 4 and 6 were also relatively sparse (meaning that whilst I was watching most of the prices were in the range 8,9,0,1,2.  Without having recorded the order of events, it then makes some sense the fifth decimal of price could rapidly jump from 2 to 8 thru 5, or 8 to 2 thru 5 which is 6 pips (pipettes or new pips) slippage, even if the price pauses at 5 on the way through.  If we assume this phenomenon was noticeable across the entire market, the broker is certainly not to blame; it is the onus of the trader to factor this possibility into their trading system.

But still, paying 5 pips in slippage in the new pricing system is still better than 1 pip in the old pricing system.  What are people going to do when we get 6/4 decimal places?  Complain about 5 "micro-pipettes" or 0.000005 ?



wabbit 

P.S.   As I type and drink wine, through Go, the max lot size on AUDUSD is 20 lots, so even if you traded the full 20 lots, 5 pips slippage (0.00005) represents about 0.0625% with 100:1 leverage or about 0.3125% if you have 500:1 leverage... either way, they're small margins.


[Sidebar: As there are still some brokers trading 4/2 digits, it makes me wonder who is keeping all the extra decimal places?  It seems to me that'd be a sure-fire way to be making money :- the brokers themselves trade in 5/3 digits, but only allow their clients to trade in 4/2 digits; the broker rounding off (in their own favour of course!) and pocketing the difference?)]


----------



## stawned

wabbit said:


> Just to clear up something in my own mind...
> 
> Since some brokers and/or software has changed over to 5/3 decimal places and others haven't, I get confused when people talk in pips without specifically identifying their measure.
> 
> Are the recent discussions here re: Go and slippage in "old pips" or "new pips"?  For example, a AUDUSD pip on my Go account used to be 0.0001 but now they have 5/3 digits so it is 0.00001  "Old pips" are ten times bigger than "new pips" or conversely, "new pips" are ten times smaller than "old pips".
> 
> In the recent discussions here, are we talking about slippage of 5 "old pips" (0.0005, or 50 "new pips") or 5 "new pips" (0.00005)? (Some people are calling these 'pipettes'?)  If the latter, then I suggest that you have a close look at your trading system because a shift of 0.00005 is only half of one "old pip" which was for a long time the smallest change in price.  (Personal opinion: If you think this is the difference between profits and loss then you are sailing very close to the wind, skating on some very thin ice, playing with dangerous fires, (insert other analogies here...) and "trading" whisper-thin margins is extremely hazardous to the health of your account, more akin to gambling in my view.)
> 
> Market forces do come into play here a bit too, and markets can be anything but rational.  To see an example, set up a monitor like I did today and see how often the last digit in a price (bid) is a 3 or a 7.  I did a recording of part of a session today and the distribution of the last digits was (quite) unexpected.  0 and 5 were most prevalent by a considerable margin (not entirely unexpected) but 3 and 7 were the least common, 4 and 6 were also relatively sparse (meaning that whilst I was watching most of the prices were in the range 8,9,0,1,2.  Without having recorded the order of events, it then makes some sense the fifth decimal of price could rapidly jump from 2 to 8 thru 5, or 8 to 2 thru 5 which is 6 pips (pipettes or new pips) slippage, even if the price pauses at 5 on the way through.  If we assume this phenomenon was noticeable across the entire market, the broker is certainly not to blame; it is the onus of the trader to factor this possibility into their trading system.
> 
> But still, paying 5 pips in slippage in the new pricing system is still better than 1 pip in the old pricing system.  What are people going to do when we get 6/4 decimal places?  Complain about 5 "micro-pipettes" or 0.000005 ?
> 
> 
> 
> wabbit
> 
> P.S.   As I type and drink wine, through Go, the max lot size on AUDUSD is 20 lots, so even if you traded the full 20 lots, 5 pips slippage (0.00005) represents about 0.0625% with 100:1 leverage or about 0.3125% if you have 500:1 leverage... either way, they're small margins.
> 
> 
> [Sidebar: As there are still some brokers trading 4/2 digits, it makes me wonder who is keeping all the extra decimal places?  It seems to me that'd be a sure-fire way to be making money :- the brokers themselves trade in 5/3 digits, but only allow their clients to trade in 4/2 digits; the broker rounding off (in their own favour of course!) and pocketing the difference?)]




i DONT look at the 5th decimal point at all .. when i talk in pips, i talk in the good old meaning of pips (thats what a "pip" is by definition - there is nothing like new pip-old pip etc.) i.e. the 4th decimal place in EURUSD, and 3rd decimal in EURJPY

Current price EU is 1.396*0*x   .... i dont care about the "x"


----------



## ISPIZ

Yeah I am the same doesnt even come into the equation in fact i wouldnt mind if they got rid of it and had it in the back ground have to look twice sometimes at prices.


----------



## supermatt

just have a spread indicator up then you dont have to squint your eyes to try see what it is.


----------



## macca

Hi Wabbit,

Fair question, but unfortunately not the solution.

I call the old pip a pip and the new 1/10 of a pip a pippette. I think it was Oanda who started calling them that, as they have had them for a long time.

The slippage I am having a whinge about is 5 old pips and this is after I clicked on close trade.

I realise that each broker has their problems and I guess right now Go s problem is slow processing of orders.

When I had a business and a customer was unhappy, I would much rather they told me and gave me the opportunity to solve that problem, than take their business elsewhere.


----------



## macca

HI 

I am not sure if this has been posted before but it will show the last pippette in a smaller size.

It can be moved around the chart corners to wherever you want it just experiment with setting.

Remember to change the .txt back to .mq4 after downloading and before putting into MT4 files.


----------



## roonapa

Go markets seem to be on the right track with that last mailout. I personally havent had a problem with fills and order execution but it does seem like a few of you have so if they sort that then the only problem we have is making sure the market goes in the right direction.

Mega droid ( the only EA im running at the mo ) had a suprising good trade this morning, musty admit doesnt normally run on Fridays (for me anyway) not going to complain though.


----------



## lasty

stawned said:


> Yea, i like the fact that GO is Ausy and hence im all up to support fellow aussie brokers ... but has to be a 2 way thing.. I;m glad they are actually reading our comments and looking into new options.
> 
> Market execution is a fantastic tool  no doubt, but it needs to be fixed for proper fills - and i dont mind if there is +/- 0.5-1 pip slippage, but more is pushing it ..
> 
> Also, just to see, has anyone trying to CANCEL a trade while the platform is trying to fill you into the market? Like for eg. I click on a particular price and the platform is takin a few sec to fill me in so i decide to "CANCEL" (since the price has now moved from my original entry) - then i get a message saying "are u sure u want to cancel etc etc ... and i quickly press YES!! Then all is good for 3-4 more seconds, looks like my call to jump into the trade has been cancelled - and then all of a sudden i get filled into a position at market price - and im like WTF? And this is EVERY SINGLE TIME ... there has not been 1 time i have actually successfully cancelled the trade - anyone with same experience??
> 
> Go Markets, thanks for listening; these are genuine issues and not just some whinners complaining about brokers.. hope u understand that. There are a lot of brokers which are good with their execution, thats why i say what i say ...
> 
> Cheers!




Just because they are a registered Australian company doesnt make them "a true Aussie broker". They are whitelabelling a from a foreign source.
Quite a few "Aussie brokers" whitelabel different platforms.
Those questioning whether their funds are safe, most are if they have a presence in Australia.
Platforms that have a lag delay (its called latency) of 4 secs are infact a waste of time and obviously there is something wrong with their algorithm.
By comparison in the wholesale market the platforms are fighting over milli seconds.
4 secs is a long time in FX.... Go markets?... Go elsewhere..


----------



## supermatt

go markets go elsewhere lol


----------



## dasmith1973

macca said:


> Last post on this topic, would have edited my other post if possible but just now at 7.15 pm 5 pip slippage when closing a trade when the market  is quiet is ridiculous.
> 
> I have received this email from Go so I will be letting them know my thoughts.
> 
> I should add that I am pleased that they accept that there is a problem and are looking at it, well done Go Markets !!




Any more opinions to which was better, market (current) vs instant execution?  Overall I am having an excellent experience with GO but my impression was that the previous instant execution was better, it just means the EA needs to consider requotes which is quite easy to do.  While my EAs are still executing well I feel that the instant method gave better prices (admittedly I have absolutely no data to back that up yet).

For an example of a poorly executed market orders, just try out the new FXCM MT4 account, while they promote "no requotes" the filled orders are often woefully away from the requested order.  I am considering moving to limit orders for that platform if I can get it to work. the performance of my FXCM account vs other such as GO is woeful (all running the same systems).


----------



## lasty

dasmith1973 said:


> Any more opinions to which was better, market (current) vs instant execution?  Overall I am having an excellent experience with GO but my impression was that the previous instant execution was better, it just means the EA needs to consider requotes which is quite easy to do.  While my EAs are still executing well I feel that the instant method gave better prices (admittedly I have absolutely no data to back that up yet).
> 
> For an example of a poorly executed market orders, just try out the new FXCM MT4 account, while they promote "no requotes" the filled orders are often woefully away from the requested order.  I am considering moving to limit orders for that platform if I can get it to work. the performance of my FXCM account vs other such as GO is woeful (all running the same systems).




What you need to look at is  true direct market access (DMA).
Now to have access to this I believe you will need at least 50k (in some cases more) in the account and trade often.
That is the privilege.


----------



## dasmith1973

thanks lasty, understand that, I haven't tried true ECN yet (& don't quite have 50K!!).  Just wanted a comment specifically from other GoMarkets MT4 users as they have asked for feedback on recent performance since changing to market order.  

From my point of view GoM provide sufficiently good performance to stay with them.


----------



## macca

Hi,

Just spoke to Chris at Go, more news to come today.

It suddenly occurred to me today that when I was using "instant execution" I had allowed a maximum deviation in price of 3 pips in that little box on the order pop up.

When we went to 5 digits I should have changed that to 30, I have since had to add 0's to all my other scripts etc but because it was so new I just never thought of that little order box needing another 0.

Chris is looking at adding this info to the news today, hopefully this will solve the problems.


----------



## macca

Hi,

It is now official, back to instant execution at Go Markets from Monday.

With a reminder to make some allowance using the Maximum Deviation Box if necessary, when making the allowance remember 10 pippettes is only 1 "old pip" so for a 2 pip MA enter 20 in the box

High hopes for this


----------



## ISPIZ

Yeah  great stuff.
You have to hand it to them they listen. 
K


----------



## Stormin_Norman

i didnt notice the difference to be honest.


----------



## ISPIZ

Thats would be because it starts Monday  lol.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

ISPIZ said:


> Thats would be because it starts Monday  lol.




between the 'old' and 'new' systems....


----------



## ISPIZ

Yeah the fello I spoke to said the order system is going back to requote on Monday, I was thinking about this the only real prob I can see is if they have there tolerance set to tight and the requotes will be far to often, we will see.
The other thing about this is that the orders obviously were slow at times so if the orders are still slow at times they are defenatly going to get requoted so wouldnt it be better to fix the platform speed rather than requote etc.
Doesnt that make more sense or is that just me.
K


----------



## Stormin_Norman

you have to remember that the company are not a charity. 

if you are trying to trade in a quick market, you cant expect the price the second you click your mouse to be filled. money isnt given away for nothing...


----------



## Trembling Hand

Trembling Hand said:


> I can see some complaints coming over the next couple of weeks/months. People without any execution skills trading *"@ market*" chasing variable spreads. Frequent traders equity curve will soon show that just being right about a chart is only about 30% of the game. Chopped to bits.
> 
> How do you go long go markets??




I'm not surprised about everyone's problems. If anyone actually hits "@ market" into the real market which happens on servers in Europe and the States you would soon see that you just cannot trade that way. As I was pointing out back in April.

Funny that Go has to fix traders problems


----------



## dasmith1973

Trembling Hand said:


> I'm not surprised about everyone's problems. If anyone actually hits "@ market" into the real market which happens on servers in Europe and the States you would soon see that you just cannot trade that way. As I was pointing out back in April.
> 
> Funny that Go has to fix traders problems




Completely agree, while broker execution may be part of the problem, if your system overall doesn't work well, guess who has to change!

I personally didn't mind the requotes, so far its not that frequent & it means you don't get filled at a worse price & should pass on the trade anyway.  Its not hard to program around requotes anyway.


----------



## ISPIZ

The point of all this is why are some of the orders taking so long to go through, it was a big enough prob for them to change the way the order goes through so another words they recog that it is a problem. I dont mind the requote would much prefer that than entry at no matter what price thats for sure.
I have a account with a UK mt4 mob and they actually offer 2 diff accounts one requote and one straight through entries so you have the choice but there orders were quick and when you pressed the button the ticket went through very quickly all the time and that my friends is the whole point of what I have been saying got nothing to do with wether you can trade or wash the car the point is the tickets are taking to long to go through well they were havent traded this week as yet.
K


----------



## dasmith1973

Fair enough IsPiz, I didn't realise that.  I haven't had that problem at all, I only trade using EAs via a VPS with no issues.


----------



## ISPIZ

Yeah no worries Das, that has been the prob for sure orders taking along time to go through and some ppl having slippage of up to 5 pips pretty savage stuff, I do alot of scalping so I see it every day.
As i said requote will be better than slippage so all good.
K


----------



## stawned

here we go again - fixed 2.5pip spread .. lol ..


----------



## ISPIZ

Hey Stawned,
I see varible spreads, well I have done a few trades and still the same prob with the delay in going through but no requote as yet which is good not sure if the price hadnt moved much or there tolerance is set to a pretty big deviation, we have had soem good movement to so the prices would have been moving around.
See what happens.
K


----------



## roonapa

Prices seem to be varying ok, and speed seems to be ok for me , im using a hotel wireless in hong kong and speed of execution is excellant , much better than when im in oz.
im away for a few weeks so will update on service and speed whilst im away.


----------



## stawned

i dont know how u guys are not seeing fixed spreads? wat pairs are u looking at ... ? look at EURO - it comes to variable spreads for a minute or two, then goes back to fixed!

Anyways im not trading GO today anyways coz of these weird spreads.. been using another broker all day, more reliable, for now..


----------



## ISPIZ

Dont tell  me I have to move the Honk Kong  lol


----------



## macca

Hi,

Is it my PC / connection ??  this afternoon it is taking me 30 seconds to get a requote on live trading with a 30 pippette MA allowed.

The market has not moved that far within the time, seems to be a software problem somewhere.

How are others finding Go today ?


----------



## roonapa

all seems fine for me today, spreads are very good at the moment, hong kong hotel wireless working fine.
in the uk tomorrow so will report from there.


----------



## ISPIZ

Yeah I reckon theres soem deeper issues at work here will be interesting to see what happens in the near future, I would not be surprised if they went back to fixed spreads.
K


----------



## Stormin_Norman

i got slipped 5+ pips on some EAs today. i only know cause when they tried to shut at break even they ended up at a slight loss.


----------



## macca

Hi guys,

Same old same old, 30 seconds to get a requote to close a trade ..............

Go say it is a problem because I am using wireless, is anyone else using wireless and having speed problems ?

Go also said they are looking at bigger servers etc so that may help.


----------



## dasmith1973

Perhaps GoMarkets are a vicitim of their own success, my experience is they are providing the best spreads & performance of all the Aust based MT4 brokers I have tested so far.  Just haven't tried ForexFX because the spreads are higher (& confirms my point). Go have certainly made a lot of changes this year with servers, updates, price feed etc.  I can only hope the good performance continues & improves where needed.

Chrs, Dave


----------



## ISPIZ

Hey Macca,
Yep same old same old for me to, not sure what to do I want to support a local mob and really like my money being held local aswell but gee they making it hard. It really has to be a connection prob on there end coz all my other platforms are performing like usual and there are others that are having the same prob so it all points to a prob there end, as i said in a previous post it will come to a point where they will have to admit there is a prob as they have eventually done in the past and change what ever it is.
Lets hope it is soon.
K


----------



## roonapa

i have just loaded up my go trader from uk and it is lightning fast ,it must be your internet speed regardless of what you are saying, wireless just isnt suitable for mt4 even though my wireless connection in HK was good its no where near as good as the speed im getting now.
by the way im on holiday and placing some trades , yes iam sad!!!


----------



## tayser

Platform is struggling in the past 30 minutes, quotes are freezing for a good 10 seconds...


----------



## white_goodman

tayser said:


> Platform is struggling in the past 30 minutes, quotes are freezing for a good 10 seconds...




probly couldnt handle the big swiss move


----------



## lasty

white_goodman said:


> probly couldnt handle the big swiss move




A platform that cant handle movements is a waste of time.Obviously they havent spent enough money on their front end system.

In FX, liquidity is the vital element of survival and if you can find a platform that provides solid liquidity through good and bad times they a worth their weight.
These platforms who claim tight spreads, offer this in calmer market conditions and then widen once the crap hits the fan, so their claim is false.
At a retail level there are a couple of platforms for FX that I would recommend for consistency.
One has DMA and suits the professional/experienced trader that has access to near enough to the wholesale market but needs a minimum of 50k to play.
The other has a fixed spread slightly wider than than most offered however those spreads very rarely change as it propelled from the biggest wholesale FX platform in the world. That suits the novice through to the professional.
I have been in this game a very long time both at the wholesale and retail levels and Im amazed at persistancy/frustrations that many traders go through to get satisfaction from a platform when there is a couple of quality offerings out there already.


----------



## white_goodman

lasty said:


> A platform that cant handle movements is a waste of time.Obviously they havent spent enough money on their front end system.
> 
> In FX, liquidity is the vital element of survival and if you can find a platform that provides solid liquidity through good and bad times they a worth their weight.
> These platforms who claim tight spreads, offer this in calmer market conditions and then widen once the crap hits the fan, so their claim is false.
> At a retail level there are a couple of platforms for FX that I would recommend for consistency.
> One has DMA and suits the professional/experienced trader that has access to near enough to the wholesale market but needs a minimum of 50k to play.
> The other has a fixed spread slightly wider than than most offered however those spreads very rarely change as it propelled from the biggest wholesale FX platform in the world. That suits the novice through to the professional.
> I have been in this game a very long time both at the wholesale and retail levels and Im amazed at persistancy/frustrations that many traders go through to get satisfaction from a platform when there is a couple of quality offerings out there already.




50k? Dukascopy?


----------



## dasmith1973

& what's the fixed spread broker you suggest (for thos of us < $50 !!)


----------



## hyperseer

Hi all - I stumbled across this thread the other week as I was looking up feedback on Go Markets...

I'm new to trading so I have been spending the last 6 months studying and researching brokers. I was drawn to Go Markets mainly by the positive feedback on forexpeacearmy. I've had a live account for a few months now, and though I haven't made any trades yet, I've been watching the price feed.

I read a lot about Currenex being the best and how the big ECN brokers that require a large deposit give you a much more honest feed. I did some searching and ended up opening a demo account with MF Global's Currenex feed and the Strategy Runner platform.

I must say I was pleasantly surprised by the results - I compared the two feeds side by side and there were very close...

MF Global's Currenex feed has spreads that vary from 1-2 pips (no fractional pricing). Granted, Go's spread would reach a maximum of 2.5 pips on EUR at times, but most of the time it was within .5 pips. There were even times when it was less than the MF Global due to the fractional pricing!!

Now I can't speak to the requotes, but as far as Go providing a fair feed and being an honest broker - my impression is that they certainly are. I have no problem even if they added .5 of a pip to the spread as they take no commissions. Keep in mind that a broker like MF Global charges commissions ($30/million traded), and of course they require a MUCH larger deposit (25k), and you do not have the ability to trade mini lots.

Just wanted to post my observations... hope it helps.

hyperseer


----------



## dazers

after chatting with a person via the go markets website just now, they inform me that they are de-commissioning their Go Trader platform and no longer opening accounts. Is this correct?


----------



## white_goodman

dazers said:


> after chatting with a person via the go markets website just now, they inform me that they are de-commissioning their Go Trader platform and no longer opening accounts. Is this correct?




yeh i asked them 2-3 weeks ago, it is correct... in 6 months or so those instruments will be available on mt4...


----------



## supermatt

sorry but what do you mean de-commissioning there platform? as in getting rid of there stock platform and having only mt4?


----------



## lasty

hyperseer said:


> Hi all - I stumbled across this thread the other week as I was looking up feedback on Go Markets...
> 
> I'm new to trading so I have been spending the last 6 months studying and researching brokers. I was drawn to Go Markets mainly by the positive feedback on forexpeacearmy. I've had a live account for a few months now, and though I haven't made any trades yet, I've been watching the price feed.
> 
> I read a lot about Currenex being the best and how the big ECN brokers that require a large deposit give you a much more honest feed. I did some searching and ended up opening a demo account with MF Global's Currenex feed and the Strategy Runner platform.
> 
> I must say I was pleasantly surprised by the results - I compared the two feeds side by side and there were very close...
> 
> MF Global's Currenex feed has spreads that vary from 1-2 pips (no fractional pricing). Granted, Go's spread would reach a maximum of 2.5 pips on EUR at times, but most of the time it was within .5 pips. There were even times when it was less than the MF Global due to the fractional pricing!!
> 
> Now I can't speak to the requotes, but as far as Go providing a fair feed and being an honest broker - my impression is that they certainly are. I have no problem even if they added .5 of a pip to the spread as they take no commissions. Keep in mind that a broker like MF Global charges commissions ($30/million traded), and of course they require a MUCH larger deposit (25k), and you do not have the ability to trade mini lots.
> 
> Just wanted to post my observations... hope it helps.
> 
> hyperseer





Go markets have to be doing something to make money.They either charge a commission or a spread.That could be why they requote.
Are you aware that some platforms give the price maker, normally a bank, the chance to reject the trade or accept it?

MF global charges a commission because Currenex charges them brokerage.
There is no way go markets can match a platform like Currenex without charging a brokerage fee or a spread read.


----------



## tayser

still struggling with prices....


----------



## tayser

really really ****house...


----------



## tayser

requotes, delays, what a f*cking joke.


----------



## hyperseer

lasty said:


> Go markets have to be doing something to make money.They either charge a commission or a spread.That could be why they requote.
> Are you aware that some platforms give the price maker, normally a bank, the chance to reject the trade or accept it?
> 
> MF global charges a commission because Currenex charges them brokerage.
> There is no way go markets can match a platform like Currenex without charging a brokerage fee or a spread read.




Well, it did appear that Go was adding about .5 a pip to the spread (as quite often when MFGlobal's spread was 1, Go would be 1.5 and when MF hit 2, Go would be 2.5), but there were even times when Go was actually lower.

Could it be that the spread you see is meaningless as their MO is to get you with the requotes?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

no problems with requotes and things here.


----------



## ISPIZ

Yeah same ol here had a few orders sit in pending mode for about 10 secs tonight, who knows.


----------



## ISPIZ

Not sure if its possible but i think there getting worse lol


----------



## wabbit

ISPIZ said:


> Not sure if its possible but i think there getting worse lol



My trades tonight from WA went straight through, no problem.  At the same time I was soaking up my available bandwidth with three separate data streams (MT4, Reuters and IB TWS), downloading a swag of large applications and data, and simultaneously conducting file transfers whilst VoIP chatting with another trader in Qld whose Go Market trades were also "spot on".

Do you ever have the feeling, if you're the only one having problems (or one of the few) the problem might be at your end?

Have you checked everything which can be checked and eliminated these as possible causes before blaming the broker?   Are the delays at your computer processing the "order" instruction, the connection sending the instruction, the broker receiving the instruction, or the broker acting on the instruction, or you receiving receipt of confirmation of the action being completed?  How can you prove this?  How are you measuring the delay?  Do you keep a forensic-accurate record of mouse clicks/keyboard activity versus trade execution times which can be analysed to try and identify possible causes?  Look for some less-than-obvious causes; anti-virus interference, software conducting an auto-update, downloading/streaming videos/audio at the time of placing a trade, email clients searching for new email etc.  Who is your ISP and what traffic do they have at these times when you experience these delays? (Remember: certain people do most of their big downloads at off-peak times, these vary with ISP and clientele.)  There are many, many possible causes. 

Although modern-day computing is as common as sliced bread, it is still a highly technical and complicated field of endeavour.  Discovering the cause(s) of problems often takes more effort than writing the application in the first place, especially when the "problem" application is run with other hardware, programs and operating system services (not all of these play nicely with each other either!)  Add networking and telecommunications to the issue and the problem complexity increases exponentially.  You might even discover "blame" for the error is distributed i.e. no single entity is entirely responsible for the problem (then the fun really starts!)

Like most things, the problems closest to home are the problems most easily rectified so try looking there first before looking further afield.



wabbit


----------



## Stormin_Norman

one of my ea's on 9 different pairs occasionally shuts at 1 pip profit (pretty much break even) - so ive gone through and looked at its break even shuts to analyse the slippage its received on these trades.

there were 7 break even trades during the week. 6 closed at the 1 pip profit mark, with 1 closing at -1 pip.

the - 1 pip was on the eurcad, the most illiquid of the pairs traded. this would suggest the EA was slipped 2 pips on close.

the other 6 closes had no slippage and close at the point requested by the EA.


----------



## macca

Hi Norman,

Are those trades sitting on Go computers or does your PC send the trade when required ?
I have found that once something is on their PC it does work very well, I haven't had any slippage yet on Stops or TPs on their PC, it is just getting through to them that is the problem.

I have spoken to my ISP about it so will see if I can do any good there.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

sends the information through to the broker. so its an 'at market' trade.


----------



## ISPIZ

Platform has been down for the last 10 - 15 min anyone else got this.


----------



## MPT

Yeah, its been down since about 1630.  Had stops in place, but market moved against me.  Tried to close well before the stop, but it wouldn't let me.  Can only hope the stops cut in at their end.  All they tell me is that they are working on it!


----------



## Stormin_Norman

yes i had mine down too. big gap in data on the charts.


----------



## MPT

Back on about 1720.  Market had gone against me (watching on another platform) and should have taken out my stop.  When GoMarkets server came back up, the market had retraced and trade was still underway.  Their data just had a big hole in it and didnt show the previous market price action.  So, it would seem that their stop did not cut in as you would expect/hope.  closed the trade for a small loss just in case.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

so the downtime worked for you?

i was out of the market, did anyone miss out on a TP?


----------



## Naked shorts

Big gap on all my charts, luckily wasn't in a trade.


----------



## lasty

Naked shorts said:


> Big gap on all my charts, luckily wasn't in a trade.




Seems like you guys are dicing with death there.
Price widening,platform crashes,charting service unreliable.

Whats worse is that you continually use them in hope.
If thats a characteristic of your trading then the future could look a tad grim on the P/L front.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

its like they dont have a backup internet feed or something...


----------



## el caballo

Agree with lasty.  Is it really wise to be risking one's hard-earned with what appears to be an unreliable provider?


----------



## Naked shorts

lasty said:


> Seems like you guys are dicing with death there.
> Price widening,platform crashes,charting service unreliable.
> 
> Whats worse is that you continually use them in hope.
> If thats a characteristic of your trading then the future could look a tad grim on the P/L front.




You are right which is why they are not my main provider, they are mainly just a backup.


----------



## ISPIZ

Yeah great point Lasty, thankfully I have my trading to a point where it doesnt really matter that much just a annoying thing to have happen all the time and I will be moving as soon as I get out of the last of my positions.
I did like the SPI when they had it tho very nice if they got that back I could even stay.
K


----------



## Stormin_Norman

yeah i think in the next week ill be looking at inducements to move.

with the futures going off mt4 after i had been working on automatic traders for them, i have no define reason to stay.

i had a data gap again this morning, which cause two of my traders to trade when they shouldnt have (as it messed with the indicators).


----------



## el caballo

Given the extent it appears to which Go have gone in order to be customer focused and helpful - and yet to still have all these issues -, I must ask if is there any hope for a reliable, locally based forex broker?  I had seriously considered placing an account with them, following IG Markets all too regular platform issues.  The critical comments of the last few days - particularly those from respected, long term forex posters - leaves me distinctly uninspired.


----------



## roonapa

well im using go from my chalet in austria (beutiful by the way) 
no probs apart the server outage the other day. 
i wouldnt rush from Go to FXCM as they have bloody awful spreads sometimes and execution.
IG arent bad but no MT4, obviously though if you guys arent happy you should go because you should concentrate on making money rather than postung negative comments all day on forums.


----------



## el caballo

Roonapa,

Hope you're enjoying the slopes!

It sounds to me that the criticisms posted are not unreasonable - making money can be severely inhibited if one's provider is not reliable, and given that Go appears to perodically read this thread, the comments should serve a useful purpose.


----------



## supermatt

It seems to be effecting some people more than others. Just like the ordering was effecting others.  Apart from yesterdays gapping mine has been fine and the ordering is good and im happy with customer service so im staying put


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Hi guys, 

Allow me to introduce myself: I am Chris from Go Markets. Having read this thread and others on this forum we have decided it may be worthwhile setting up an account so we can address any comments or queries you may have. You can either type them on the main forum, or feel free to send a private message which can be responded to.

First, I would like to address a couple of recent topics that have been discussed regarding us and our service:

The situation with system generated requotes was one we were not happy with as we do not want clients to ever have difficulty entering/exiting a position. The requotes occur automatically when the market is moving fast, or if the internet connectivity at the client side results in a slow connection to our server. We decided to switch to market execution to combat this but after giving the option to our clients as to which trading style they would like, clients overwhelmingly decided that 'instant' was the preferred choice. We encourage clients to use the 'maximum deviation' function to further protect against these requotes.

A few posters have mentioned that we widen spreads or move prices. This is not the case. We do not have a dealing desk and do not monitor trades and move the market. We simply pass through a price feed which draws data from up to 70 institutions. Any spikes or wide spreads are from that end and are usually caused by periods of lower liquidity.

Any gaps in charts will be fixed to ensure that all data shows correctly meaning that any analysis or back testing will not be interrupted.

Another thing mentioned was an apparent lack of backup internet. This is not the case. Our servers are held in hosted environment with numerous backups including for connectivity and power. 

Finally, someone mentioned getting caught in a trade if the server goes down. Clients are able to call in and execute trades over the phone, but if that is not possible, clients who get caught out in these times can have positions corrected by contacting us. 

We continue to strive to listen to our client feedback and I encourage any questions that you may have.

Chris


----------



## prawn_86

PR@GoMarkets said:


> We continue to strive to listen to our client feedback and I encourage any questions that you may have.
> 
> Chris




Hi Chris,

Welcome to ASF 

Feedback of this kind is much appreciated and very constructive for our members. Thankyou for also alerting us to the fact that you work for GoMarkets.

Just to let you know that it is against ASF policy to use the site for commercial gain (which isn't what you have done here), so providing all your posts are factual and not trying to sign people up then it should be all good 

Now your here im sure members will have many more questions.

Thanks

Prawn


----------



## el caballo

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Another thing mentioned was an apparent lack of backup internet. This is not the case. Our servers are held in hosted environment with numerous backups including for connectivity and power.
> 
> Finally, someone mentioned getting caught in a trade if the server goes down. Clients are able to call in and execute trades over the phone, but if that is not possible, clients who get caught out in these times can have positions corrected by contacting us.





Thanks Chris for participating in this forum - it is much appreciated.  

A number of posters mentioned the platform being down for approximately 1 hour on 29/6/09.  Given that the most active time for currency trading is typically beyond normal Australian office hours - when Go staff will not be in the office - if your platform does fail, and there is no ability or an impaired ability to get phone support (ie. 5 minutes or longer, which can be an eternity for short-term currency traders), and subsequently results in a losing trade, is this the type of scenario where the outcome can be reimbursed?  If not, how would you define "getting caught"?  Many thanks.


----------



## hyperseer

Chris - 

Having a public forum where we can address any issues to Go Markets directly is MOST appreciated!! I'm not surprised - I got a very good vibe right from the start from Dan who handled my sign up. You guys genuinely seem like you want to keep your clients happy!

In the sea of forex garbage and scams it is refreshing to find a broker who appears to realize that the easiest way to attract and keep clients and make consistent profits is to simply provide the best service you can!

Thanks!


----------



## lasty

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A few posters have mentioned that we widen spreads or move prices. This is not the case. We do not have a dealing desk and do not monitor trades and move the market. We simply pass through a price feed which draws data from up to 70 institutions. Any spikes or wide spreads are from that end and are usually caused by periods of lower liquidity.




According to your website.

"Go Markets receives its FX price feed from 70 leading banks and institutions. Most FX providers offering this style of price feed will levy a fee per trade but to keep clients trading costs down GO Markets places a very small spread markup to cover hedging costs and this is reflected in the difference between the price quoted."

So in reality you have an algorithm the sits between the client and the price feeder.

"We do not have a dealing desk and do not monitor trades and move the market."

Well you have in essence. The algo is the dealing desk and you do move the market as you are spreading.How much? Who knows?

However there isnt anything wrong with that.Price makers have to spread or charge brokerage as they are taking the risk and deserve an income.

There are other platforms out there who offer a wider spread but guarantee consistency,no latency and sturdiness.

If those 3 principles are embraced,I think you will find some contented punters.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Lasty,

It seems your perception of a dealing desk is different to mine. A dealing desk is where each trade runs through and they can choose to accept/reject/requote orders and potentially move the market to suit their own gains, which is something we definitely do not have!

As for the markup on spreads as you have quite rightly poined out, we do slightly markup the feed, that is how many brokers make money. But our method is really a lot simpler than you imagine. Rather than an algorithm or some fancy mathematical equation, we simply have a fixed markup for each currency pair which is added to the spread. It is quite simple to work out from the charts/market watch what these figures are, but if you want to call me, I will be happy to explain in greater detail.

For example, we have a fixed markup on EURUSD of 0.5 pips. This never changes regardless of the time of day, or liquidity.

I hope that clears up some of your concerns, but like I say, I will be more than happy to answer your questions in detail over the phone.

Chris


----------



## ISPIZ

Hey Chris,
Great to see you in here and great to able to have direct contact with what looks like timely responses.
I am happy with the way it is all going except for the time it takes for some orders to go through, please do not tell me that its my internet as I have been doing this for along time and believe me I know when my net is slow, I have ADSL2 with tls so they are pretty good too also some of the orders are taking like over 10 secs to go through which is a long time, if it was like 10% of orders I wouldnt really be concerned but I reckon its more like 40-50% of orders are slow, have you got any ideas of what it could be as you can imagine it can be a very annoying thing.
Also is there going to be any of the futures in contract or cfd guise any time soon?

Thanks for signing up.
Cheers 
k


----------



## el caballo

el caballo said:


> Thanks Chris for participating in this forum - it is much appreciated.
> 
> A number of posters mentioned the platform being down for approximately 1 hour on 29/6/09.  Given that the most active time for currency trading is typically beyond normal Australian office hours - when Go staff will not be in the office - if your platform does fail, and there is no ability or an impaired ability to get phone support (ie. 5 minutes or longer, which can be an eternity for short-term currency traders), and subsequently results in a losing trade, is this the type of scenario where the outcome can be reimbursed?  If not, how would you define - as per your previous post - "getting caught"?  Many thanks.




Chris,

The above was posted yesterday, and you may have missed it - could you please address the above when time permits.  Thanks.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

el caballo said:


> Chris,
> 
> The above was posted yesterday, and you may have missed it - could you please address the above when time permits.  Thanks.




Sorry for missing your post, if I spend too much time on here I the bosses will probably think it is not as useful as they first thought! 

When I say clients who get caught out would be rectified, I refer mostly to clients who may have had a stop which is gapped through during this downtime and then closed at a worse price then desired (although you don't often hear about the ones where slippage actually proves to be favourable). We do have numbers for clients to call, so if a trade needs to be closed manually it can be done. Saying all that, it is hard to give definitive rules on what is what, so we judge each trade on a case by case basis, and will then sort it out accordingly.



ISPIZ said:


> Hey Chris,
> Great to see you in here and great to able to have direct contact with what looks like timely responses.
> I am happy with the way it is all going except for the time it takes for some orders to go through, please do not tell me that its my internet as I have been doing this for along time and believe me I know when my net is slow, I have ADSL2 with tls so they are pretty good too also some of the orders are taking like over 10 secs to go through which is a long time, if it was like 10% of orders I wouldnt really be concerned but I reckon its more like 40-50% of orders are slow, have you got any ideas of what it could be as you can imagine it can be a very annoying thing.
> Also is there going to be any of the futures in contract or cfd guise any time soon?
> 
> Thanks for signing up.
> Cheers
> k




Thanks for that. One thing I would be interested in is the 'ping speed' from your end to the server. I normally get a ping speed of around 58ms in our office and lower at home. The frustrating thing for me when people talk about these requotes is that I spent many hours testing the price feeds before their launch and executed thousands of trades, and I only ever received 2 requotes and one of them was near non-farms.

We are always looking to improve trade execution speeds of course, but many clients seem to be fine, whereas others are not. 

As for Futures/CFDs, I cannot say for certain one way or the other, but we always look to offer something if that is what our clients want.

I hope that answers your questions, and I am sure there will be more for me to answer later today!


----------



## el caballo

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Sorry for missing your post, if I spend too much time on here I the bosses will probably think it is not as useful as they first thought!




Thanks Chris.  With respect your seniors, believe me, this type of service is very useful and well worth the investment of time.


----------



## white_goodman

PR@GoMarkets said:


> As for Futures/CFDs, I cannot say for certain one way or the other, but we always look to offer something if that is what our clients want.
> 
> I hope that answers your questions, and I am sure there will be more for me to answer later today!




If you offered all cfd's etc that were available on ur saxoplatform on mt4 you'd have a lot more business i think.... imagine all instruments for a platform like mt4...


----------



## Stormin_Norman

broco offer a lot of instruments on their mt4. just a pity theyre russian.


----------



## white_goodman

Stormin_Norman said:


> broco offer a lot of instruments on their mt4. just a pity theyre russian.




yeh mainly just US stocks tho, no aussie stocks....no Ruski's for me please


----------



## white_goodman

please tell me GO markets isnt going down the NFA route....

this is how retarded they are in the US...

1) no hedging allowed
2) FIFO rule (first in first out)
3) no stop loss or take profit allowed....


----------



## Naked shorts

white_goodman said:


> please tell me GO markets isnt going down the NFA route....
> 
> this is how retarded they are in the US...
> 
> 1) no hedging allowed
> 2) FIFO rule (first in first out)
> 3) no stop loss or take profit allowed....




Whaatt?!! I hope not, I rely on each of these. 

Trust the NFA to make it harder for retail.


----------



## Bobby

Hey Go Your customer service sucks pathetic regarding the futs ! !


----------



## Naked shorts

Bobby said:


> Hey Go Your customer service sucks pathetic regarding the futs ! !




Bobby, GoMarkets dont offer Futures. lol


----------



## Bobby

Naked shorts said:


> Bobby, GoMarkets dont offer Futures. lol




Yep thats now But recently they did & I was a player who got jacked off by the way they dumped  !


----------



## macca

Hi Bobby,

Mate, we finally get the opportunity to get our needs across to a broker and you put a post like that 

How about putting some detail in there, if you are p****d off that's OK, but Chris is just doing his job, no one likes to be dumped on.

Give him some details and he can give you the company answer, maybe he can go to his bosses and try to fix it for you.

Chris, I am one of those with slow processing, it takes 3/10's of a second to go to you and 25 seconds for your PC to process the trade. This happens even though I have allowed 30 baby pips deviation and the price has moved less than that within the time frame. So, logically it seems to me that the problem is within your end. I have noticed that it is a lot worse when  the stock market is about to close for the day, say between 3.30 and 4.30 in the afternoon. It can be slow during UK open but it seems the worst in the afternoon.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

white_goodman said:


> please tell me GO markets isnt going down the NFA route....
> 
> this is how retarded they are in the US...
> 
> 1) no hedging allowed
> 2) FIFO rule (first in first out)
> 3) no stop loss or take profit allowed....




Luckily for us, we are regulated by ASIC, and although their regulations in many areas are extremely strict, none of the above applies to us.

Personally, I find the new NFA regulations somewhat interesting, but I am sure they have their reasons...


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

macca said:


> Hi Bobby,
> 
> Mate, we finally get the opportunity to get our needs across to a broker and you put a post like that
> 
> How about putting some detail in there, if you are p****d off that's OK, but Chris is just doing his job, no one likes to be dumped on.
> 
> Give him some details and he can give you the company answer, maybe he can go to his bosses and try to fix it for you.
> 
> Chris, I am one of those with slow processing, it takes 3/10's of a second to go to you and 25 seconds for your PC to process the trade. This happens even though I have allowed 30 baby pips deviation and the price has moved less than that within the time frame. So, logically it seems to me that the problem is within your end. I have noticed that it is a lot worse when  the stock market is about to close for the day, say between 3.30 and 4.30 in the afternoon. It can be slow during UK open but it seems the worst in the afternoon.




Macca, I think I know who you are from speaking previously, but I will have to keep my guesses to myself...

If I am correct we got you to check your ping speed to our server and it was around 260 against the 58-60 we were getting at our end. As far as I am aware (and I may be wrong), the MT4 has a feature where any 'old price' will result in a rejection and hence a requote. This means that if the server connection is very slow it is possible to be requoted even if the market has not moved.

It is worth pointing out that we are running well below our current bandwidth limitations, however as we are experiencing huge growth currently we will soon be doubling the available bandwidth for clients. I do not know if this will increase clients' connection speeds, but it certainly can't do any harm.

We have double checked all settings from our end and spoken with guys at MetaQuotes, and between us we see no reason for any slow connection other than at the client side.

As I said in an earlier post, it is frustrating for me, because after executing thousands of test trades I have had about 2 requotes. I run from home with Optus on ADSL2+ and it is hardwired. I get a web connection speed of about 16mb/s so it is pretty quick. Unfortunately, across Australia there are some areas where getting fast, reliable internet is not possible and also wireless systems including those from mobile phone companies just do not seem to do the job. Hopefully the National Broadband Network will come along quickly and everyone will be laughing...

Chris


----------



## el caballo

macca said:


> Hi Bobby,
> 
> Mate, we finally get the opportunity to get our needs across to a broker and you put a post like that
> 
> How about putting some detail in there, if you are p****d off that's OK, but Chris is just doing his job, no one likes to be dumped on.
> 
> Give him some details and he can give you the company answer, maybe he can go to his bosses and try to fix it for you.




Completely concur.  Go Markets via Chris is clearly trying to do the right thing!!!  We should aim to be courteous and civil, and encourage their active participation in providing an excellent service.


----------



## ISPIZ

I hear you Bobby that was one of the main reasons I went there in the first place but that aint the way to go about it thats for sure Chris is only trying to help. Im sure they would like to have them there aswell but you cant have ppl trading 30 second delay cant be good for business. Last I heard they were looking at possibly CFDs for the SPI etc maybe Chris can shed some more light on that.
Tested my ping speed this morn and it is 41 ms on one tester and 51 ms on another with a down load speed of around 3.0 mb/s shes a pretty good connection no doubt and has been very reliable ( it is hard wired aswell).
Its strange Chris some orders are like instant like so fast its not funny then others just take awhile to go through rrrr well there you go.
Get onto them about soem SPI and Emini cfds Chris.
Cheers
K


----------



## amy997

ISPIZ said:


> Get onto them about soem SPI and Emini cfds Chris.
> 
> K




I agree, please bring back the Emini cfds.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

ISPIZ said:


> I hear you Bobby that was one of the main reasons I went there in the first place but that aint the way to go about it thats for sure Chris is only trying to help. Im sure they would like to have them there aswell but you cant have ppl trading 30 second delay cant be good for business. Last I heard they were looking at possibly CFDs for the SPI etc maybe Chris can shed some more light on that.
> Tested my ping speed this morn and it is 41 ms on one tester and 51 ms on another with a down load speed of around 3.0 mb/s shes a pretty good connection no doubt and has been very reliable ( it is hard wired aswell).
> Its strange Chris some orders are like instant like so fast its not funny then others just take awhile to go through rrrr well there you go.
> Get onto them about soem SPI and Emini cfds Chris.
> Cheers
> K




Well, that confuses matters a bit... It would have been a lot easier to explain if you had said your ping speed was 300 or something!!

I will go and speak to our IT consultants and see if they can suggest anything further, because as I am sure you can see, we want you to trade freely without delays.

As for SPI and E-mini, they were taken off because of problems with getting a suitable price feed and forcing it into MT4 which does not like exchange traded products. It may be that if we are to offer such contracts they would be fixed spreads to counteract this problem, but then they would not be the same as we previously had.

Cheers.


----------



## ISPIZ

No worries Chris, a fixed price em or SPI would be just fine, bring it on.

K


----------



## Kryzz

Sorry if this has been mentioned already, but do Go offer variable lots (odd lots)?

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Stormin_Norman

they offer lot sizes down to 2 decimal places.

ie

1.23 lots or 0.01 lots etc.


----------



## jjshah

*data feed different*

Hi chris,
I am just wondering is there any chance your price might differ from other broker by 15 pips on one hour chart? I just talked with customer service and they told me low was 1.6445 and on my chart it is 1.64423 and on other few brokers i checked low was 1.6428 or 1.6429.
Your help in this matter appreciated,
Thanks,


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

*Re: data feed different*



jjshah said:


> Hi chris,
> I am just wondering is there any chance your price might differ from other broker by 15 pips on one hour chart? I just talked with customer service and they told me low was 1.6445 and on my chart it is 1.64423 and on other few brokers i checked low was 1.6428 or 1.6429.
> Your help in this matter appreciated,
> Thanks,




Can I know at what time (server) this was so I can have a look for myself? It could be that there was a price spike in that time caused by low liquidity, or it could be any number of reasons, but without seeing the exact time, it is hard to speculate.

Thanks


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

ISPIZ said:


> No worries Chris, a fixed price em or SPI would be just fine, bring it on.
> 
> K




I will pass it on to the powers that be and will be sure to tell them that the forums are swarming with requests!


----------



## Stormin_Norman

yeah, one of the reasons i join your mob in the beginning was to be able to trade futures in mt4; but before i could finalise my auto traders for the futures markets, they were removed.

please come back


----------



## ISPIZ

Hey Chris,
Yeah get them onto it please would be great to have a few of them back.
Just another question for you so the way I am seeing the charts they are approx mid price of the shown spread so is it the chart is last traded price and the spread is obviously bid and ask is that correct.


----------



## jjshah

*Re: data feed different*



PR@GoMarkets said:


> Can I know at what time (server) this was so I can have a look for myself? It could be that there was a price spike in that time caused by low liquidity, or it could be any number of reasons, but without seeing the exact time, it is hard to speculate.
> 
> Thanks



It was 29th June at 8 am Server time.
Thanks,


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

*Re: data feed different*



ISPIZ said:


> Hey Chris,
> Yeah get them onto it please would be great to have a few of them back.
> Just another question for you so the way I am seeing the charts they are approx mid price of the shown spread so is it the chart is last traded price and the spread is obviously bid and ask is that correct.




The charts show the bid prices, like many brokers, so the spread is not indicated. Our FAQs give a more in detail explanation: http://www.gomarketsaus.com/faqs. 



jjshah said:


> It was 29th June at 8 am Server time.
> Thanks,




I have looked at this, and if you look at M1 chart for example it will show a very similar level, but it seems that there is a gap on the hourly chart for some reason which I will have rectified.

Cheers for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## hyperseer

*50 pip difference required for pending order?*

Hi Chris - I've been evaluating a number of brokers and I must say that your spreads are excellent - almost identical to spreads from one of the "big boy" brokers that requires a 25k+ deposit!

I was also looking at another MT4 broker and I noticed that on their platform, a pending order can be executed immediately, while on Go there has to be a 50 pip difference from the current market price. Is there any reasoning behind this?

Thanks!


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

*Re: 50 pip difference required for pending order?*



hyperseer said:


> Hi Chris - I've been evaluating a number of brokers and I must say that your spreads are excellent - almost identical to spreads from one of the "big boy" brokers that requires a 25k+ deposit!
> 
> I was also looking at another MT4 broker and I noticed that on their platform, a pending order can be executed immediately, while on Go there has to be a 50 pip difference from the current market price. Is there any reasoning behind this?
> 
> Thanks!




Hi Hyperseer. The spreads are very good, and yes whilst they can widen they only do so if they widen between banks. I am certainly not watching spreads all day moving them around - I am much more interested in stalking the forums trying to find a question to answer!

As we offer 5 decimal place pricing, some things on the platform can be thrown off somewhat with an extra zero. For example 50 pips actually means 5-pips, so it is not as bad as at first glance.

It is something we are looking at to see if these can be reduced/removed and will have a decision within the next couple of weeks.

Chris


----------



## beamstas

Go Markets were always good to me
Sad they closed my account because i didn't use them for a while
I'll have to reopen it one day


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

beamstas said:


> Go Markets were always good to me
> Sad they closed my account because i didn't use them for a while
> I'll have to reopen it one day




We do not close accounts due to inactivity. Perhaps there has been a misunderstanding. Send us an email or call in with your details and I am sure we can check on it.


----------



## nunthewiser

Now thats smart business 

well done PR@

not may other providers take the time to visit the forums to listen to traders wants and gripes 

well done

i do not use go markets but am impressed that they thought to post here without JUST ramping there product

have a good day


----------



## hyperseer

*Re: 50 pip difference required for pending order?*



PR@GoMarkets said:


> As we offer 5 decimal place pricing, some things on the platform can be thrown off somewhat with an extra zero. For example 50 pips actually means 5-pips, so it is not as bad as at first glance.
> 
> It is something we are looking at to see if these can be reduced/removed and will have a decision within the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Chris




DOH! Of course - 5, not 50! Guess I haven't gotten used to the 5 digits everywhere.

5 pips is not bad at all for a pending order. Of course, if you can get rid of it entirely...


----------



## admans

Hello,
I am experiencing technical problems with meta4 on gomarkets and was interested to know if it was just me? I called the 24 hr dealing desk as it is midnight and after being hung up on once and then being told they couldn't  be of any assistance with their limited English I desisted. I have re-installed the trader but I am simply getting invalid account. In the previous few days I have been getting many meta4 program hangs also. If anyone has this problem and knows how to fix it I would appreciate the help.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

which windows are you running?

are u running any EAs? -- if so are the .dll based? are they your own source code? or compiled by someone else?

also try deleting all the 'mqlcache' files.


----------



## admans

windows xp. I have removed all of the go markets and re-installed but still unable to access. not using any EA's either.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

that is strange... no ideas here.


question/confirmation to gomarkets... -> _is your downloaded 'history centre' data the same GMT +2 that the platform works off?_


----------



## el caballo

admans said:


> Hello,
> I am experiencing technical problems with meta4 on gomarkets and was interested to know if it was just me? I called the 24 hr dealing desk as it is midnight and after being hung up on once and then being told they couldn't  be of any assistance with their limited English I desisted. I have re-installed the trader but I am simply getting invalid account. In the previous few days I have been getting many meta4 program hangs also. If anyone has this problem and knows how to fix it I would appreciate the help.




Limited English ... surely you jest?  Can you provide a sample?


----------



## ISPIZ

Hey Chris,
I have noticed recently that I havent had any really quick orders go through at all something has changed, has there been a change in the order process.
 I am not saying dealing desk I am saying the programs that can be attached to mt4.


----------



## stawned

ISPIZ said:


> Hey Chris,
> I have noticed recently that I havent had any really quick orders go through at all something has changed, has there been a change in the order process.
> I am not saying dealing desk I am saying the programs that can be attached to mt4.




Same problem here ... its taking like 3-4 sec for orders to fill in.


----------



## amy997

Hi Chris

Whats the reasoning behing go markets not opening their platform until 8am Monday morning when the currency markets open at 7am? This cost me money on a couple of occassions and meant I moved brokers.


----------



## supermatt

i wasnt the only one then who couldnt log in untill 8am


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

admans said:


> windows xp. I have removed all of the go markets and re-installed but still unable to access. not using any EA's either.




Have you spoken to any one of us during the day time. The overnight number is purely for trade execution. Give us a call before 7pm and we will be happy to help.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

ISPIZ said:


> Hey Chris,
> I have noticed recently that I havent had any really quick orders go through at all something has changed, has there been a change in the order process.
> I am not saying dealing desk I am saying the programs that can be attached to mt4.




We have not made any changes and definitely have not installed any plugins or any such software...


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

amy997 said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Whats the reasoning behing go markets not opening their platform until 8am Monday morning when the currency markets open at 7am? This cost me money on a couple of occassions and meant I moved brokers.






supermatt said:


> i wasnt the only one then who couldnt log in untill 8am




There is a very good reason, with there being no official open it is just when the first bank puts the first price through, but what we have found is that first thing on a Monday morning liquidity is pretty rubbish to be honest which can result in wider spreads coming from the banks. If we opened up earlier, we may see some really strange spreads and price spikes which could result in trades being done that clients may not have wanted etc.

Personally I have previously been an FX dealer and whilst working the night shifts in London, we used to open our market at 10pm Sunday night (7am Monday) and the liquidity was truly shocking.

Technically we could set things up so that it started at any time we want, but imagine if we started at 6am, and there were misticks all over the place... it would not be pleasant!


----------



## amy997

PR@GoMarkets said:


> There is a very good reason, with there being no official open it is just when the first bank puts the first price through, but what we have found is that first thing on a Monday morning liquidity is pretty rubbish to be honest which can result in wider spreads coming from the banks. If we opened up earlier, we may see some really strange spreads and price spikes which could result in trades being done that clients may not have wanted etc.
> 
> Personally I have previously been an FX dealer and whilst working the night shifts in London, we used to open our market at 10pm Sunday night (7am Monday) and the liquidity was truly shocking.
> 
> Technically we could set things up so that it started at any time we want, but imagine if we started at 6am, and there were misticks all over the place... it would not be pleasant!





I understand the reasoning from that perspective but when you are in a trade which is in profit and doing nicely on Friday night but then you wake up on saturday morning and find your still in profit but the market is poised to go against you on open on Monday morning and there's nothing you can do about it as the platform does not let you amend stops or take profit orders over the weekend, and then Go doesn't open till 8am by which time 30+ pips of your profit is gone then that doesn't leave you very happy.

Also my strategy provides quite a few entries on monday mornings so i was missing those.

A good solution would be to allow stops and TP orders to be ammended on the weekends.


----------



## roonapa

havent checked the forum for about a week but good to see they now have a PR person to answer questions.
Megadroid has traded well for me this week and the GO execution speed is still working well from London.
Cant do to much trading today as must concentrate on the ashes!!!


----------



## Stormin_Norman

is the data from the history centre, the same time as the setting for the live account?


----------



## lasty

PR@GoMarkets said:


> There is a very good reason, with there being no official open it is just when the first bank puts the first price through, but what we have found is that first thing on a Monday morning liquidity is pretty rubbish to be honest which can result in wider spreads coming from the banks. If we opened up earlier, we may see some really strange spreads and price spikes which could result in trades being done that clients may not have wanted etc.
> 
> Personally I have previously been an FX dealer and whilst working the night shifts in London, we used to open our market at 10pm Sunday night (7am Monday) and the liquidity was truly shocking.
> 
> Technically we could set things up so that it started at any time we want, but imagine if we started at 6am, and there were misticks all over the place... it would not be pleasant!




The official opening time in Australia is 5.00am on Monday morning by the interbank market.
That is recognised when orders are officially activated.
Opening 3 hours later can be lost opportunity for some punters.
Question: If you dont open until 8.00am how are stop losses or take profits treated?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

i found TP were at the point set. sometimes when gapped in my favour, i didnt get any extra pips other then where my TP was set.

cant speak for SLs.


----------



## nunthewiser

OFF TOPIC

dear norman . i have told a newbie to come see you .he came into chat asking in  regards to EA,s etc and asked if we knew anyone in that field . i told him to chat to you as if you was not too busy , you would find it in ya jolly old soul to maybe help him a lil and point him in the right direction . 

i do hope this was not too forward and have a great day


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

amy997 said:


> I understand the reasoning from that perspective but when you are in a trade which is in profit and doing nicely on Friday night but then you wake up on saturday morning and find your still in profit but the market is poised to go against you on open on Monday morning and there's nothing you can do about it as the platform does not let you amend stops or take profit orders over the weekend, and then Go doesn't open till 8am by which time 30+ pips of your profit is gone then that doesn't leave you very happy.
> 
> Also my strategy provides quite a few entries on monday mornings so i was missing those.
> 
> A good solution would be to allow stops and TP orders to be ammended on the weekends.




Personally I wouldn't leave positions over the weekend, but maybe I'm just a bit overly cautious! I will have to look into the ability to place stops etc over the weekend and see if this can be changed.



lasty said:


> The official opening time in Australia is 5.00am on Monday morning by the interbank market.
> That is recognised when orders are officially activated.
> Opening 3 hours later can be lost opportunity for some punters.
> Question: If you dont open until 8.00am how are stop losses or take profits treated?




What I meant, and on reflection was not clear about, is that there is no official opening in that everyone must open at the same time. Obviously the banks will not be able to execute their trade through Reuters 'til 7am NZ time, but in that ensuing few hours prices and liquidity are crazy. One of the guys here was formerly a trader for a top 4 (Australian) bank and was saying that in that first couple of hours on a Monday they spent the time chatting about the weekend and laughing at some of the strange orders that come through.

In the most part those hours would likely cause lots of spikes etc, so not something that we will do at this stage. 

In answer to your question, stops and limits are executed at the first available opportunity. So if it gaps through the price it will be executed on the open, not ignored.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Stormin_Norman said:


> is the data from the history centre, the same time as the setting for the live account?




Do you mean if you download the data from the history centre will it be the same? The data that shows is derived form the active price feed, so the same as the live accounts. But if you click to download, that connects to the MetaQuotes database and their own pricing.


----------



## lasty

"In answer to your question, stops and limits are executed at the first available opportunity. So if it gaps through the price it will be executed on the open, not ignored."

Who's open yours or the wholesale markets?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Do you mean if you download the data from the history centre will it be the same? The data that shows is derived form the active price feed, so the same as the live accounts. But if you click to download, that connects to the MetaQuotes database and their own pricing.




so the metaquotes is their timeframe, not gomarkets?

your live feed is +2 GMT. the downloaded historical prices are metaquotes timeframe? correct?


----------



## ISPIZ

Hey Chris,
Are the int free accounts up and runnign yet.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

ISPIZ said:


> Hey Chris,
> Are the int free accounts up and runnign yet.




would interest by any other name cost as much?


----------



## stawned

i was just going through the faqs on the gomarkets website:  http://www.gomarketsaus.com/faqs

and i came across this:

Q: Why does the price displayed on the charts sometimes differ to the FX price quoted?

A: Go Markets receives its FX price feed from 70 leading banks and institutions. Most FX providers offering this style of price feed will levy a fee per trade but to keep clients trading costs down GO Markets places a very small spread markup *to cover hedging costs *and this is reflected in the difference between the price quoted and the indicated chart level. In addition we would like to point out that charts are always for indication purposes only.

does this mean gomarkets HEDGE against clients trade positions.
That would not make them an ECN platform --correct?
Any broker who would trade against or hedge clients positions i.e take the other side of the clients trade would not be happy if the client makes money because that means the broker is losing money.
This would mean that anyone making consistent money in FX through gomarkets will not be in the goodbooks for gomarkets.

correct me if i am wrong in understanding this?


----------



## stawned

PR@gomarkets

can you please also comment on complaints on this webpage of this website:

http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/public/review/www.gomarketsaus.com?page=3

please comment on the negetive remarks.

i hope you can help clarify and clear doubts in some of our minds

thank you


----------



## Stormin_Norman

stawned said:


> i was just going through the faqs on the gomarkets website:  http://www.gomarketsaus.com/faqs
> 
> and i came across this:
> 
> Q: Why does the price displayed on the charts sometimes differ to the FX price quoted?
> 
> A: Go Markets receives its FX price feed from 70 leading banks and institutions. Most FX providers offering this style of price feed will levy a fee per trade but to keep clients trading costs down GO Markets places a very small spread markup *to cover hedging costs *and this is reflected in the difference between the price quoted and the indicated chart level. In addition we would like to point out that charts are always for indication purposes only.
> 
> does this mean gomarkets HEDGE against clients trade positions.
> That would not make them an ECN platform --correct?
> Any broker who would trade against or hedge clients positions i.e take the other side of the clients trade would not be happy if the client makes money because that means the broker is losing money.
> This would mean that anyone making consistent money in FX through gomarkets will not be in the goodbooks for gomarkets.
> 
> correct me if i am wrong in understanding this?




hedging is the opposite of trading against the client. if they didnt hedge, they would be counter trading.

as i understand it go matches up opposite trades then hedges/passes on their aggregate exposure to their counterparties.


----------



## stawned

Stormin_Norman said:


> hedging is the opposite of trading against the client. if they didnt hedge, they would be counter trading.
> 
> as i understand it go matches up opposite trades then hedges/passes on their aggregate exposure to their counterparties.




well true ECN brokers dont hedge but pass the trades to the banks. They are facilitators.
If gomarkets receives its FX price feed from 70 leading banks and institutions - i was under the impression that they pass the orders to these banks to be executed.

So like taking an example all gomarkets clients would say BUY gbp/usd together and  there arent any clients who sell- then would they hedge the whole total amount ( aggregated exposure as u say ) to their counter parties and if all these traders would make money on that BUY of gbp/usd that would mean that gomarkets would have to incur a loss and viceversa.
correct?

this would be a major potential to them because brokers who hedge usually dont want traders who are winners as that would be detrimental to their profits. Correct me if im wrong !

Thats why TRUE ECN platforms dont hedge but pass the trades into the interbanks.

just wondering !


----------



## Naked shorts

stawned said:


> Thats why TRUE ECN platforms dont hedge but pass the trades into the interbanks.
> 
> just wondering !




lol and you think liquidity providers, who take the orders from these "true ECNs" brokers actually execute retails orders on the open market? Give me a break.

You have been sucked in by the ECN marketing hype.


----------



## stawned

Naked shorts said:


> lol and you think liquidity providers, who take the orders from these "true ECNs" brokers actually execute retails orders on the open market? Give me a break.
> 
> You have been sucked in by the ECN marketing hype.




sucked in?
what makes you say that? Im just curious to know how gomarkets operates.

read this site for a bit more info to know how FX trades are dealt with by brokers :  http://www.100forexbrokers.com/stp-ecn-brokers

there are other sites too so do your homework.

All i wanted to know ( and dont know the correct lingo ) is gomarkets and STP + No Dealing desk broker?
know the difference.

Do u know? does everyone know the pros and cons of both types of brokers. Looking at the picture on the website mentioned above.


----------



## stawned

stawned said:


> sucked in?
> what makes you say that? Im just curious to know how gomarkets operates.
> 
> read this site for a bit more info to know how FX trades are dealt with by brokers :  http://www.100forexbrokers.com/stp-ecn-brokers
> 
> there are other sites too so do your homework.
> 
> All i wanted to know ( and dont know the correct lingo ) is gomarkets and STP + No Dealing desk broker?
> know the difference.
> 
> Do u know? does everyone know the pros and cons of both types of brokers. Looking at the picture on the website mentioned above.





where in the list would gomarkets go? ECN vs STP vs NDD vs DD

there is a big difference between all these different kind of brokers and different agendas for the brokers in different categories.
I hope everyone knows that.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Naked shorts said:


> You have been sucked in by the ECN marketing hype.




seems so...


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Naked shorts said:


> lol and you think liquidity providers, who take the orders from these "true ECNs" brokers actually execute retails orders on the open market? Give me a break.
> 
> You have been sucked in by the ECN marketing hype.




true ECN is  passed to the interbank. *Gomarkets is not a ECN*.

Naked go open an account with IB trade 50K - 100K+ lots size on Ideal Pro and then u come tell me if ECN is nothing more then marketing hype.


----------



## Naked shorts

>Apocalypto< said:


> *Gomarkets is not a ECN*.



 I never said, nor implied that Gomarkets is an ECN broker. 



>Apocalypto< said:


> Naked go open an account with IB trade 50K - 100K+ lots size on Ideal Pro and then u come tell me if ECN is nothing more then marketing hype.




Where on the IB IdealPro site does it have "TRUE ECN!!!!" all over it? It doesn't. But there are loads of bordering illegal brokers, advertising themselves as "TRUE ECN!!!" who just pass the orders onto another market maker.

I say it is marketing hype because that's what it is.


----------



## stawned

Naked shorts said:


> I never said, nor implied that Gomarkets is an ECN broker.
> 
> 
> 
> Where on the IB IdealPro site does it have "TRUE ECN!!!!" all over it? It doesn't. But there are loads of bordering illegal brokers, advertising themselves as "TRUE ECN!!!" who just pass the orders onto another market maker.
> 
> I say it is marketing hype because that's what it is.





ok - the discussion is not about ECN marketing hype but what does gomarkets classify itself as
The reason i would ask this is because depending on the classification , a broker could have different agenda towards its clients.
As well as different ways of making money from the clients ( not only from the spread) as explained in my examples before.


----------



## ISPIZ

Some great points to looking forward to seeing the answers.
Any word on futures/cfds Chris, I know it hasnt been that long but no harm in asking.


----------



## ISPIZ

O and I dont think I saw a reply to the interest free accounts are they up and running yet.


----------



## ISPIZ

Gee she dropping out alot this morning.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

yep. terrible service this morning.

i just had something weird happen where positions either got combined or lost totally.

i have marks for positions that were taken, but on the account history and open trades, theyre not there.

hugely unimpressed.


----------



## ISPIZ

They must be doing some rewiring.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Naked shorts said:


> Where on the IB IdealPro site does it have "TRUE ECN!!!!" all over it? It doesn't.




 Here,


----------



## ISPIZ

Hows the 1/2 in the pic lol  havent the ol septics heard of decimal places.


----------



## Naked shorts

Ok TH.

Compare that to this
http://fastbrokersfx.com/fx/integralfeed.php


This broker doesn't allow you to execute on the interbank ECN, but it sure makes it seem that way.

An ECN can just be any network where trading is facilitated. If a broker offers "ECN" trading, that doesn't mean they are putting your orders through to the Interbank ECN.


----------



## macca

HI TH,

Lets not be picky here

A half a pip spread when the market is closed ????????????????? 
I dream of 1 pip spreads ...........

I really am a sad case of FXitis 

One day, one day !! I shall be ready to trade at the level that IB requires to get spreads like that

(I Hope  )


----------



## Trembling Hand

Naked shorts said:


> Ok TH.
> 
> An ECN can just be any network where trading is facilitated. If a broker offers "ECN" trading, that doesn't mean they are putting your orders through to the Interbank ECN.



 It makes a fundamental difference to the profitability of your system (short term ones)  to execute trades into a real market rather trade off just Bid/Ask prices. it would seem that 95% of people here haven't a friggin clue about. But that's not surprising 

Probably the same 95% that end up in the you know what group


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

stawned said:


> PR@gomarkets
> 
> can you please also comment on complaints on this webpage of this website:
> 
> http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/public/review/www.gomarketsaus.com?page=3
> 
> please comment on the negetive remarks.
> 
> i hope you can help clarify and clear doubts in some of our minds
> 
> thank you




When I went to this link it did not show many reviews, so I am not sure which one you mean. Forex Peace Army has a lot of accurate reviews, a lot of totally innacurate reviews and some out and out fabrications (much like many forums I suppose). 

Let me just say this, we do not take away any genuine profitable trades. As has been mentioned before, we revers trades which occur based on innaccurate prices, so if there is a huge spike it is reversed. And not only in our way, many clients have had trades reversed because they may have lost out due to fat-finger syndrom or some other such feed error.

Every broker has ridiculous accusations thrown at them from time to time, and FPA is one of the worst for that.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

stawned said:


> ok - the discussion is not about ECN marketing hype but what does gomarkets classify itself as
> The reason i would ask this is because depending on the classification , a broker could have different agenda towards its clients.
> As well as different ways of making money from the clients ( not only from the spread) as explained in my examples before.




Let me clear this up once and for all... We are a non dealing desk straight through processing broker. 

We are not and have never claimed to be an ECN, hence why we can give micro lots etc. Whilst we get our price feed from interbank sources, we are still an OTC provider. 

There are many ways to make money as a broker, but we use an honest method of simply passing on all trades and getting rebates based on the spread.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Stormin_Norman said:


> yep. terrible service this morning.
> 
> i just had something weird happen where positions either got combined or lost totally.
> 
> i have marks for positions that were taken, but on the account history and open trades, theyre not there.
> 
> hugely unimpressed.





There was a period of around 10-15 minutes where trades were invisible, but all are now correct. If your account does not seem accurate, please contatc us.

As always, we rectify clients if there is any negative action on the account. 

It was not repeatedly out at our end, but only the once for this period.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

macca said:


> HI TH,
> 
> Lets not be picky here
> 
> A half a pip spread when the market is closed ?????????????????
> I dream of 1 pip spreads ...........
> 
> I really am a sad case of FXitis
> 
> One day, one day !! I shall be ready to trade at the level that IB requires to get spreads like that
> 
> (I Hope  )




Let me give my 2 cents worth on ECNs, and hopefully my last post of the day after having to answer a million questions!!

They are great if you have the money, usually around 20-50k, but not everyone has that kind of cash to throw around.

And yes spreads can get very low, as they come direct from the banks (in most cases)but there will usually be a commission fee or additional spread markup as this is how the broker makes profit. Of course you can normally only trade in whole lots, and in some cases larger sizes. Many brokers would only make a small fee per trade but they base it on the fact that clients with big money will do lots of trading.

We try to give spreads as close to an ECN as possible and give the perks of OTC trading like small lot sizes and no minimum account balance.

Have a good night guys,
Chris


----------



## roonapa

Cheers Chris,
nice to have you answer questions promptly.
my account is all fixed up now, say thanks to the guys for getting that done quickly and apologise if i gave you crew a hard time, im really very happy with how you guys handle things.
Im still in london but will be in melbourne next week on Biz so can i ask if Go are going to do more seminars soon?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Stormin_Norman said:


> yep. terrible service this morning.
> 
> i just had something weird happen where positions either got combined or lost totally.
> 
> i have marks for positions that were taken, but on the account history and open trades, theyre not there.
> 
> hugely unimpressed.




WTF!!!??

the trades that disappeared earlier today have reappeared.

REALLY annoyed. how the hell can this happen?!

they were not appearing on my system for 6+ hours. then all of a sudden reappear hours later in massive drawdown.

it was 3 different buys each on 3 different accounts, each of which re-appeared at different times.

i will be calling tomorrow. let you all know of the result.

i am truely flabbergasted at this.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

PR@GoMarkets said:


> There was a period of around 10-15 minutes where trades were invisible, but all are now correct. If your account does not seem accurate, please contatc us.
> 
> As always, we rectify clients if there is any negative action on the account.
> 
> It was not repeatedly out at our end, but only the once for this period.




i will take you up on this.


----------



## el caballo

Stormin'

If it isn't impositional, can you let us know how go with this query once it is finalised?  If it is, please ignore.   

Thanks.


----------



## Naked shorts

Stormin_Norman said:


> i am truely flabbergasted at this.




Everything running smooth for me.


----------



## stawned

Stormin_Norman said:


> WTF!!!??
> 
> the trades that disappeared earlier today have reappeared.
> 
> REALLY annoyed. how the hell can this happen?!
> 
> they were not appearing on my system for 6+ hours. then all of a sudden reappear hours later in massive drawdown.
> 
> it was 3 different buys each on 3 different accounts, each of which re-appeared at different times.
> 
> i will be calling tomorrow. let you all know of the result.
> 
> i am truely flabbergasted at this.




You are kidding mate !
That is not On at all
Im sure you have cheacked the timings of the trades etc
Please keep us informed on what outcome after discussing with managament of gomarkets.
I hope it gets resolved ethically !

Chris thanks for answering the question before but there are still doubts on many of our minds and we hope you can continue to clarify
Traders of gomarkets-- please comment on this thread good and bad experiences of gomarkets so we can keep us all informed about the integrity of this broker.
This has become a very good thread overtime in discussing the pros/cons of gomarkets.



ps-- seeing a spread of 2.5pips on eur/usd now. volatility-is that why?


----------



## stawned

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Let me clear this up once and for all... We are a non dealing desk straight through processing broker.
> 
> We are not and have never claimed to be an ECN, hence why we can give micro lots etc. Whilst we get our price feed from interbank sources, we are still an OTC provider.
> 
> There are many ways to make money as a broker, but we use an honest method of simply passing on all trades and getting rebates based on the spread.





so let me get this right-- gomarkets does not hedge or take oppossite postions to the clients- does it?
all trades are passed to the interbanks for execution?

thanks in advance for your answer


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Naked shorts said:


> Everything running smooth for me.




my graph gapped at around midday. which caused the EA to open a series of buy trades, i doubt would have occurred without the gap in data.

then those 3 trades showed up at random points over the course of the next 11 or so hours.

it will be interesting to see how, or if this is resolved.


----------



## Naked shorts

Stormin_Norman said:


> my graph gapped at around midday. which caused the EA to open a series of buy trades, i doubt would have occurred without the gap in data.
> 
> then those 3 trades showed up at random points over the course of the next 11 or so hours.
> 
> it will be interesting to see how, or if this is resolved.




Just check my graphs, no gaps on any of mine. Might it have anything to do with that live update?

Im only just installing it now.


----------



## lasty

There are certain types of interbank brokers who allow retail brokers access to their platforms.
Ok that sounds all very positive however certain interbank brokers offer a feature called "last Look".
"Last look" is whereby the pricemaker can accept or reject the trade.Personally I think that feature should be banned.
If a retail broker is using this type of platform to get their price feeds, then expect rejections for the end user ie you.

Like I have said previously spreads do count but liquidity is the essence.
Its no point offering the tightest spreads in the market and yet you cant hit the price.
Most retail punters should look at a platform that is solid,reliable and reflects the highs and lows of the interbank market.
FX trading is hard enough and using flakey platforms wont do yourself any favours.


----------



## macca

Hi Chris,

Thanks for replying to me, I am aware that to open an account with IB or some other ECN I need to commit to big dollars but ATM I am not prepared to do that.

I really do appreciate the fact that GO Markets offers everyone an opportunity to try out Forex at a nil cost with a demo or minimum entry trades on micro accounts.

I have had issues with the processing speed of trades but I have reinstalled my MT4 and found that has improved things. You might consider including that suggestion when punters complain about persistent slow processing.

I am currently running the upgrade, hopefully it is all OK.

Thanks for taking the time to respond on this thread, I think this will do Go Markets a lot more good than most advertising.


----------



## el caballo

Stormin_Norman said:


> my graph gapped at around midday. which caused the EA to open a series of buy trades, i doubt would have occurred without the gap in data.
> 
> then those 3 trades showed up at random points over the course of the next 11 or so hours.
> 
> it will be interesting to see how, or if this is resolved.




Any update yet?


----------



## hyperseer

PR@GoMarkets said:


> We try to give spreads as close to an ECN as possible and give the perks of OTC trading like small lot sizes and no minimum account balance.




I agree with Chris' statement 100% - I've been comparing GO against 3 other brokers, 2 of which are from "true" ECNs with Currenex feeds and GO is at the most .5 of a pip away - a lot of the time it is exactly the same. And of course, as Chris pointed out, these guys require a 25k+ deposit, don't allow mini lots, and they charge commissions per million traded (which really makes the difference even less than .5 of a pip). Given all the garbage brokers out there, GO's a clear winner in my book!


----------



## Stormin_Norman

el caballo said:


> Any update yet?




waiting on a call back.

sorted easily and quickly. well; is meant to be. quite painless.


----------



## el caballo

Thanks Stormin'.

I'm extremely appreciative of Go's efforts at transparency on this forum.  I have no account with them yet, and will continue to see how their service unveils over the next weeks and months.  Please let us know when completely resolved.


----------



## ISPIZ

Good work Stormin, I have no doubt they arnt about ripping us of thats why I am still with them even with otu futures


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

stawned said:


> so let me get this right-- gomarkets does not hedge or take oppossite postions to the clients- does it?
> all trades are passed to the interbanks for execution?
> 
> thanks in advance for your answer





We pass all trades to hedging partners. It is up to them to hedge the positions however they see fit. Go Markets merely get a rebate based on trade volume.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

ISPIZ said:


> why I am still with them even with otu futures




I am looking into this...


----------



## jonleung

I had a trade "disappear" when I checked at home last night. When I got to work this morning the trade has reached it's TP but failed to trigger, and when I tried to amend the TP or close the trade manually, I got errors such as "invalid parameter". I called Go and they reinstated the trade promptly.

Also, a week or two ago I had two stops trigger on a bad CAD tick and again Go re-instated them.

In general, spreads are very good. If you compare them to FXCM Aus, see which you prefer.

Yes, the platform instability is a concern, but at least they resolve the problems when they do occur.


----------



## stawned

PR@GoMarkets said:


> We pass all trades to hedging partners. It is up to them to hedge the positions however they see fit. Go Markets merely get a rebate based on trade volume.




hi Chris

thank you very much for this answer
This clears a big doubt in my mind so far in regards to gomarkets having the possibility of making money only if their clients lose money.
Many brokers hedge against clients positions for this as a way to make money but if goamrkets are passing the trades on to hedging partners then gomarkets is acting very honest

By anychance chris are these hedging partners any way in control of gomarkets operations .

thanks once again for the clarification


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

stawned said:


> hi Chris
> 
> thank you very much for this answer
> This clears a big doubt in my mind so far in regards to gomarkets having the possibility of making money only if their clients lose money.
> Many brokers hedge against clients positions for this as a way to make money but if goamrkets are passing the trades on to hedging partners then gomarkets is acting very honest
> 
> By anychance chris are these hedging partners any way in control of gomarkets operations .
> 
> thanks once again for the clarification




Our hedging partners are not in control of our operations. I am sure like many other brokers, hedging partners may make suggestions/requests for trading styles and allowances, but there are many companies that can take on the trades, so if a broker like us does not work well with a hedging partner, then we can always go elsewhere.


----------



## lasty

stawned said:


> hi Chris
> 
> thank you very much for this answer
> This clears a big doubt in my mind so far in regards to gomarkets having the possibility of making money only if their clients lose money.
> Many brokers hedge against clients positions for this as a way to make money but if goamrkets are passing the trades on to hedging partners then gomarkets is acting very honest
> 
> By anychance chris are these hedging partners any way in control of gomarkets operations .
> 
> thanks once again for the clarification




Gomarkets will no doubt be passing their positions given to them by their clients directly through a wholesale platform whereby pricemakers are hit.
The question remains if the pricemaker moves the price and therefore the fill will reflect gomarkets clients.
Thats the risk with some of these wholesale platforms especially if they offer
"last look" which the pricemaker can reject the position.
It makes gomarkets look bad which really shouldnt be the case.
Any retail broker who uses the wholesale platform should reconsider as ultimately it will lose clients from frustration.


----------



## stawned

requotes upon requotes
both in entering trades and in exiting trades

getting annoying
why cant gomarkets be consistent. everyother day somebody here complaining of this same issue.
NICELY ON THE WEBSITE IT BOASTS : NO DEALER REQUOTES

chris what the hell is going on?

i hope you can shed light on this issue once and for all!


----------



## Naked shorts

stawned said:


> requotes upon requotes
> both in entering trades and in exiting trades
> 
> getting annoying
> why cant gomarkets be consistent. everyother day somebody here complaining of this same issue.
> NICELY ON THE WEBSITE IT BOASTS : NO DEALER REQUOTES
> 
> chris what the hell is going on?
> 
> i hope you can shed light on this issue once and for all!




You could always just call them, you would get your answer immediately. 

The issue could actually be you, what speed is your internet?


----------



## wabbit

stawned said:


> requotes upon requotes both in entering trades and in exiting trades




what's your slippage value?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

im pretty sure im off to another broker.

i did a spread analysis between brokers and ill save more then a thousand a month moving to even a fixed spread broker.

sure, spreads on euro might be tight at night, but other times theyre very poor. i didnt realise just how bad until i analysed. 

on average i expect to save more then a pip a trade.


----------



## SlideLow

Hay Stormin if you dont mind me asking who is this other broker?


----------



## stawned

Stormin_Norman said:


> im pretty sure im off to another broker.
> 
> i did a spread analysis between brokers and ill save more then a thousand a month moving to even a fixed spread broker.
> 
> sure, spreads on euro might be tight at night, but other times theyre very poor. i didnt realise just how bad until i analysed.
> 
> on average i expect to save more then a pip a trade.




i dont blame you mate
pathetic requotes all day ( ive checked my computer speed and its fine)


----------



## ISPIZ

Yeah Stawned Im with you its seems to be getting worse, bit of a joke actually, think its time to GO pardon the pun  lol.
I had a requote a few min ago with a diff value of 0.2 pips WTF.
They must have such tight tolerance terrible.
O but its our internet connection what crap thats all I will say to that.
It seems they are way to paranoid about it all.


----------



## ISPIZ

Yeah my internet speed has been great for only the last 6 years  lol and I come to GO and its all of a sudden slow lol.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

SlideLow said:


> Hay Stormin if you dont mind me asking who is this other broker?




i compared to axisODL because they have fixed spreads.

but im considering both them and FXCM on their active trader platform.

im leaning towards axis as they have index trading and oil. but i havent made my final decision yet. waiting on axisODL to see if theyre going to offer me the 'introducing broker' rebates.

i think they should. if they want to play silly buggars and have me 'introduce' my own companies then fair enough. but to me that's just complicating things.


----------



## ISPIZ

Yeah heading toward AXIS ODL myself they seem to be pretty good.
Even get interest on funds which isnt much but when you are 6 figures or over will add up.
Looking good and supposed to have SPI soon aswell.


----------



## Naked shorts

Stormin_Norman said:


> i compared to axisODL because they have fixed spreads.
> 
> but im considering both them and FXCM on their active trader platform.
> 
> im leaning towards axis as they have index trading and oil. but i havent made my final decision yet. waiting on axisODL to see if theyre going to offer me the 'introducing broker' rebates.
> 
> i think they should. if they want to play silly buggars and have me 'introduce' my own companies then fair enough. but to me that's just complicating things.




Dunno why you just dont trade futures. commissions are equivalent to a fixed 0.3pips spread.


----------



## roonapa

ahh you guys are such aussie whingers, anyone would think you had lost the ashes. even though our gamesmanship is in question.
Ok Still in london and Go working fine here. I would be interested to see who this good fixed spread broker is as like to have options.
My point though is of Go decided to go back to fixed spread then i would leave them, my reason is that if the wholesale market is 2.5 pips and they are offering 2 pips then how the hell are they making money without manipulation and wanting you to lose so the money you save in spread you will pay back to them.
AXIS ODL forget it.. if you start making maoney they push you onto a terrible variable feed , I know as this has just happened to a collegue and his account is suffering badly
Conclusion if you dont like Go then Go but there aint much better out there unless you have thousands to stump up and if i was Go i would be closing your accounts for giving them an unjust bad name. before you ask i dont recive rebates from them or affiliated i just think they are being very honest compared to most.
There you go now im off to have a beer in the london grey cloud they call summer
Im back in Oz at the weekend to see us lose the Lords test as history isnt on our side.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

my EAs protect against slippage.

but i still got slipped 5 or 6 pips.

makes the total spread 11.5 as opposed to the 3 else where.


----------



## ISPIZ

I found out last night my futures broker does FX futures for 6.50 round trip pretty good value only thing is cant go lower than 12.50 a pip which I quite often leave half lot running mmmm what to do.
Need charting to.


----------



## onemore

Hi'
What about MF Global they are Aussie. They used to be Brokerone, are they any good for forex it looks like they have VT platform.They were good for futures.

onemore.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

ISPIZ said:


> I had a requote a few min ago with a diff value of 0.2 pips WTF.




Have you tried using the maximum deviation setting? This would stop you from getting requotes on such a small move. After we asked clients which style of execution they required (and this one was selected) we did say to people, that using the maximum deviation would be a good idea to protect against these automatic requotes.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

stawned said:


> NICELY ON THE WEBSITE IT BOASTS : NO DEALER REQUOTES
> 
> chris what the hell is going on?
> 
> i hope you can shed light on this issue once and for all!




The website says "NO DEALER REQUOTES" simply because there are NO dealer requotes. We do not have a dealing desk to requote you, they are automatic as has been said on a number of occasions.


----------



## lasty

onemore said:


> Hi'
> What about MF Global they are Aussie. They used to be Brokerone, are they any good for forex it looks like they have VT platform.They were good for futures.
> 
> onemore.



"What about MF Global they are Aussie."

Well they have Aussie guys working in their Australian branch but they are infact American.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

roonapa said:


> ahh you guys are such aussie whingers, anyone would think you had lost the ashes. even though our gamesmanship is in question.
> Ok Still in london and Go working fine here. I would be interested to see who this good fixed spread broker is as like to have options.
> My point though is of Go decided to go back to fixed spread then i would leave them, my reason is that if the wholesale market is 2.5 pips and they are offering 2 pips then how the hell are they making money without manipulation and wanting you to lose so the money you save in spread you will pay back to them.
> AXIS ODL forget it.. if you start making maoney they push you onto a terrible variable feed , I know as this has just happened to a collegue and his account is suffering badly
> Conclusion if you dont like Go then Go but there aint much better out there unless you have thousands to stump up and if i was Go i would be closing your accounts for giving them an unjust bad name. before you ask i dont recive rebates from them or affiliated i just think they are being very honest compared to most.
> There you go now im off to have a beer in the london grey cloud they call summer
> Im back in Oz at the weekend to see us lose the Lords test as history isnt on our side.




Have I found a kindred spirit??

Ignoring my obvious affinity because of the cricket, I have to address the fixed/variable spread issue.

roonapa makes a good point, if the market is quoting 3 pips and the provider is giving 2, how do they hedge the positions effectively? Surely by putting it into the market, they have instantly lost? This thread has had many questions of whethere we hedge etc, so surely the above should be of great concern to you.

If the spread in the market is wide, then yes we would by nature give you the same wide spread - but that is because it is the market. 

As for AXISODL, I would not want to be drawn into discussing other brokers on the forums, but as always feel free to call me directly...

However, I must disagree with saying we will close people's accounts... I am happy to have friendly debate, as long as we don't keep going round in circles!


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Stormin_Norman said:


> my EAs protect against slippage.
> 
> but i still got slipped 5 or 6 pips.
> 
> makes the total spread 11.5 as opposed to the 3 else where.




I would be interested to know how an EA can protect against slippage... surely it just does a trade or not?

And also, just because someone offers you a fixed spread, does not mean you would not get slippage, in fact there are arguments that you may get more to make up for the innaccurate price you were initially being offered.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

requotes sorry. like u said, when youre automatically slipped, there's not much you can do.


----------



## stawned

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Have you tried using the maximum deviation setting? This would stop you from getting requotes on such a small move. After we asked clients which style of execution they required (and this one was selected) we did say to people, that using the maximum deviation would be a good idea to protect against these automatic requotes.




what if we dont want to use the "maximum deviation setting" 

i understand the occasional requote but yesterday was a joke.
More then 50% of my trades were requoted. So were the exits in many occasions. 
how come it wasnt happening the day before or even the day before that?
lets see what happens today and ill comment further.
till then doubts hanging in the air !


----------



## supermatt

cant believe all the problems you guys are having.. mine runs perfectly all the time.. touch wood


----------



## stawned

PR@GoMarkets said:


> The website says "NO DEALER REQUOTES" simply because there are NO dealer requotes. We do not have a dealing desk to requote you, they are automatic as has been said on a number of occasions.




then maybe it should say " NO DEALER REQUOTES BUT AUTOMATIC REQUOTES"




please read this thread to get moire understanding of how traders get shafted

there is NO HIDDEN TRUTH-- the agenda of a broker would be obvious

http://www.forexfactory.com/showthread.php?t=62367


----------



## stawned

and yet another article explaining requotes:

http://www.forexfloor.com/requote.html



from the article last paragraph
_"However requotes occur which may lead to decrease of profit and even lose of your investment. Requotes happen when a broker quotes one price but then quotes another. Brokers might even fill your order at a different price commonly higher when you attempt to trade. So before investing your money, make sure to check the policy of the broker regarding requotes"_

just making sure i understand requote policy and frequency


----------



## stawned

and one more discussion on it

http://www.elitetrader.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=116455

once again im just researching the word "requotes in forex"


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Stawned, if you look for topics on requotes in FX you are bound to see stories where it tells you all about how the broker tries to 'shaft' you and that they move the price against you. Do you not think that sometimes on a requote the price can prove to be better for you? 

And again, we DO NOT HAVE A DEALING DESK. This means, it doesn't matter to us what price you get, we just want you to trade!

However, following my discussions with the risk people, we have now implemented a small margin of allowance for slippage, meaning that it should cut down on the requotes if it is only a few points (by points I mean 5th decimal).

Hopefully that helps you out.


----------



## stawned

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Stawned, if you look for topics on requotes in FX you are bound to see stories where it tells you all about how the broker tries to 'shaft' you and that they move the price against you. Do you not think that sometimes on a requote the price can prove to be better for you?
> 
> And again, we DO NOT HAVE A DEALING DESK. This means, it doesn't matter to us what price you get, we just want you to trade!
> 
> However, following my discussions with the risk people, we have now implemented a small margin of allowance for slippage, meaning that it should cut down on the requotes if it is only a few points (by points I mean 5th decimal).
> 
> Hopefully that helps you out.




thanks for your reply
ill see how the new implementation works.

ive never had a reuqote work in my favour-- i hope it does one day 

thnaks and will update more soon


----------



## stawned

still getting requotes but less then yesterday

im sure there is room to still improve but lets see how we go for next few trading days.

chris - thanks for addressing our comments and concerns and i hope gomarkets to reach a stage where both parties are happy.

time will tell and i will keep on updating

cheers


----------



## ISPIZ

Im actually getting more invalid prices today still above 50% of trades are either invalid or requotes.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

had a much better time with slippage today. apart from missing a TP by 2 pips and costing me 3% in its spiral down from that point.

definitely wasnt any silliness from gomarkets though. was across all the platforms.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Stormin_Norman said:


> had a much better time with slippage today. apart from missing a TP by 2 pips and costing me 3% in its spiral down from that point.
> 
> definitely wasnt any silliness from gomarkets though. was across all the platforms.




Glad to see it is running better for you.

Have a good weekend guys.
Chris


----------



## stawned

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Glad to see it is running better for you.
> 
> Have a good weekend guys.
> Chris




lol--and yet requotes again
i hope nothing has been changed with the risk management team again.
will comment on it further on today if it continues with these pathetic numerous requotes

till then


----------



## stawned

ive tried taking around 7 trades today and ive been requoted on 5 of them-- both on entry and exit.
are they back to the old tricks? i hope not
what happened to the new implemantation with the risk management team?


grrr- more update later


----------



## professor_frink

Been doing a litte bit of forex trading with GO the past few weeks to see how they are. Can't say I've had a problem with them at all. Yet to have a requote, and that's running off a laptop with my mobile phone as the modem(115 kps download speed).

IMO, most people that are having trouble with requotes should probably spend a little time looking at their entry methods and stop trying to buy short term momentum. Whenever I've had requotes with an OTC product, or slippage in a 'real' market, it's because I'm on the wrong side of a short term momo move


----------



## Naked shorts

stawned said:


> ive tried taking around 7 trades today and ive been requoted on 5 of them-- both on entry and exit.
> are they back to the old tricks? i hope not
> what happened to the new implemantation with the risk management team?
> 
> 
> grrr- more update later




It is quite obvious you are trading when emotions in the market are running high, slippage is always a factor at these points. If it wasn't for people like you, I wouldn't make any money.


----------



## stawned

Naked shorts said:


> It is quite obvious you are trading when emotions in the market are running high, slippage is always a factor at these points. If it wasn't for people like you, I wouldn't make any money.





are your assumptions coming from where the sun dont shine?
mate read my comment thorouougly and my posts b4 blurting out crap.
My trading experience is far beyond your capacity.
So dont just naked short but make sure ure protected


----------



## Real1ty

stawned said:


> My trading experience is far beyond your capacity.




If your trading experience is as you claim you would have moved to another broker ages ago instead of whining about them post after post.


----------



## stawned

Real1ty said:


> If your trading experience is as you claim you would have moved to another broker ages ago instead of whining about them post after post.




im not whining about them but just sharing my experience of the broker.

the reason for forums like tehse to discuss brokers and other related stuff is to share ones experience. do u get that or are you too sucked in by broker/company manipulation?
i am in the process of writing and article on  a comparison between the few SPOT FOREX TRADING brokers in AUSTRALIA. It is for an independant investment magazine
I am a member of many FX forums in which i discuss various brokers in particular the ones in AUSTRALIA.
So please save me your thoughts before you make a mockery of yourself.
Do you really think gomarkets is trhe only broker i trade with?
anyone had the rights to trade with any number of brokers they want to trade with.
BUt i will always be on ball on who claims to be what for the purpose of the public at large to know what is right , what is honets and what is what claims the broker/marketmaker/ecn claims to be.
My purpose is to notify the public and investors at large to my colleagues and my experience with different brokers in this country.

any objections to that mate??
i hope not

have a good weekend

ps-- pathetic requotes all day today again from gomarkets.
i hope next week things are sorted

goodbye and good weekend


----------



## supermatt

I would just like to let anyone who is watching this thread and who may be thinking of trading with Go to not be put off by all these far from ideal comments.

Just to let you know im not out to get anyway or cause an argument this is my experience to date and Im happy. 

Since I have joined, my service has been running perfectly. No stuff ups at all, connection is fine ALL the time, hardly any requotes, and even if you do have the odd one here or there you get the option to cancel anyway if your not happy with the price. 
Not everytrade can go through especially if you are trading on a short timeframe and price is moving fast.

Great customer service... they always help you when you need it, They withdraw your money whenever you want it and they have good spreads in my opinion.


----------



## Naked shorts

stawned said:


> im not whining about them but just sharing my experience of the broker.
> 
> the reason for forums like tehse to discuss brokers and other related stuff is to share ones experience. do u get that or are you too sucked in by broker/company manipulation?
> i am in the process of writing and article on  a comparison between the few SPOT FOREX TRADING brokers in AUSTRALIA. It is for an independant investment magazine
> I am a member of many FX forums in which i discuss various brokers in particular the ones in AUSTRALIA.
> So please save me your thoughts before you make a mockery of yourself.
> Do you really think gomarkets is trhe only broker i trade with?
> anyone had the rights to trade with any number of brokers they want to trade with.
> BUt i will always be on ball on who claims to be what for the purpose of the public at large to know what is right , what is honets and what is what claims the broker/marketmaker/ecn claims to be.
> My purpose is to notify the public and investors at large to my colleagues and my experience with different brokers in this country.





You are writing an article for a magazine, yet your spelling and grammar is on par with someone out of primary school? 

I feel sorry for Chris that he has to deal with delirious fools like you.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

stawned said:


> im not whining about them but just sharing my experience of the broker.
> 
> the reason for forums like tehse to discuss brokers and other related stuff is to share ones experience. do u get that or are you too sucked in by broker/company manipulation?
> i am in the process of writing and article on  a comparison between the few SPOT FOREX TRADING brokers in AUSTRALIA. It is for an independant investment magazine
> I am a member of many FX forums in which i discuss various brokers in particular the ones in AUSTRALIA.
> So please save me your thoughts before you make a mockery of yourself.
> Do you really think gomarkets is trhe only broker i trade with?
> anyone had the rights to trade with any number of brokers they want to trade with.
> BUt i will always be on ball on who claims to be what for the purpose of the public at large to know what is right , what is honets and what is what claims the broker/marketmaker/ecn claims to be.
> My purpose is to notify the public and investors at large to my colleagues and my experience with different brokers in this country.
> 
> any objections to that mate??
> i hope not
> 
> have a good weekend
> 
> ps-- pathetic requotes all day today again from gomarkets.
> i hope next week things are sorted
> 
> goodbye and good weekend




It's really simple, if you're not happy with them move on.

I have gone to IB to trade FX and some futs. There is no need to keep on and on about it.

GoMarkets are are great for some traders and not for others. If they're not for you move on, we all understand and see you're not currently happy with them.

Go are trying to do something different for the retail crowd which is great but they're still a MM and that's life. 

I ask anyone, where else can u trade in Australia to get a 1 pip spread on the E/$ on a 1K lot?

Good hunting


----------



## stawned

>Apocalypto< said:


> It's really simple, if you're not happy with them move on.
> 
> I have gone to IB to trade FX and some futs. There is no need to keep on and on about it.
> 
> GoMarkets are are great for some traders and not for others. If they're not for you move on, we all understand and see you're not currently happy with them.
> 
> Go are trying to do something different for the retail crowd which is great but they're still a MM and that's life.
> 
> I ask anyone, where else can u trade in Australia to get a 1 pip spread on the E/$ on a 1K lot?
> 
> Good hunting





whens the last time you have seen 1 pip spread?
cmon wake up !

i have nothing against gomarkets and i think they are great in what they are trying to do and listening to traders comments and suggestions
I am simply sharing my experience with the use of the platform and its advertised advantages on the website.
Many in here have commented on the frequency of requotes.
I have mentioned that occasional requotes are fine but numerous times--NOT ON !!

lets see how the new week rolls!

til then


----------



## >Apocalypto<

stawned said:


> whens the last time you have seen 1 pip spread?
> cmon wake up !




you did not answer my question.....

I see less then one pip on the e/$. But I am not able to get that on 1k lots.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

gomarkets arent bad at all.

the main issue has seemed to be the automatic slippage, rather then requotes.

if i got a re-quote from a plumber, id like the right to reject the new price, not have to automatically accept it.

apart from that theyve been pretty good. especially in conflict resolution.


----------



## stawned

lol--todays drama:

invalid prices and requotes galore!!

chris -- Uve gone quite?
more changes made with the risk team?

care to comment on the numerous requotes?


----------



## ISPIZ

Yep Stawned same here I am juts putting up with it until I find another suitable broker.
Gee that invalid price is wearing thin.
I wonder if the liquidity provider has any bearing on the requotes and invalid prices or is that stage of the process all Go.


----------



## roonapa

Well im back in Oz to see a tremendous victory in the ashes last night and also some good trading with Go markets. It does seem funny that its really only you 2 above that constantly complain about them. I was scalping Eur/Usd during london session with 1 requote out of 10 trades that aint bad in my book. Anyone would think you guys work for the competition.
Typical whingers!!! I think its time you guys realised that you cant trade for toffee so blame the broker and you wont be happy with any broker you choose.


----------



## lasty

roonapa said:


> Well im back in Oz to see a tremendous victory in the ashes last night and also some good trading with Go markets. It does seem funny that its really only you 2 above that constantly complain about them. I was scalping Eur/Usd during london session with 1 requote out of 10 trades that aint bad in my book. Anyone would think you guys work for the competition.
> Typical whingers!!! I think its time you guys realised that you cant trade for toffee so blame the broker and you wont be happy with any broker you choose.




Liquidity in London in Euro, I wouldnt expect any requotes.
It seems however liquidity in the Asian timezone where go markets gets their pricing from can be skittish.
I think Gomarkets has the best intentions however their pricing engine from their third party doesnt.
Perhaps they need to change suppliers for this time zone.


----------



## ISPIZ

Only us 2 wow and every buggar I speak to  lol, you must have family at Go thats all i can say lol.
The above post not really a winge thats why I havent been posting much coz I dont want to winge, that was a proper question actually and would be good to find out the answer.
Very good of you to tell me how my trading is going can I email you for a statement lol.


----------



## ISPIZ

On another point any word on the CFDs for the futures Chris.


----------



## roonapa

ISPIZ said:


> Only us 2 wow and every buggar I speak to  lol, you must have family at Go thats all i can say lol.
> The above post not really a winge thats why I havent been posting much coz I dont want to winge, that was a proper question actually and would be good to find out the answer.
> Very good of you to tell me how my trading is going can I email you for a statement lol.




Mate if I had any relatives at GO im sure i would have made my fortune by now lol. in all seriousness though I do know what im talking about as im relatively new to trading here in Oz but i was a pro LIFFE floor trader and have worked for a leading CFD provider in the UK so know when a provider is being honest or not hence I still use Go for FX and IG for CFDs and havent gone elswhere.
Please feel free to email me a statement though.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

ISPIZ said:


> On another point any word on the CFDs for the futures Chris.




We are looking at feeds etc, but it is not an immediate process.



ISPIZ said:


> Yep Stawned same here I am juts putting up with it until I find another suitable broker.
> Gee that invalid price is wearing thin.
> I wonder if the liquidity provider has any bearing on the requotes and invalid prices or is that stage of the process all Go.







stawned said:


> lol--todays drama:
> 
> invalid prices and requotes galore!!
> 
> chris -- Uve gone quite?
> more changes made with the risk team?
> 
> care to comment on the numerous requotes?





Stawned and ISPIZ, it does seem at the moment that you two are the only clients having problems. Yes, of course there may be the occasional requote for anyone, but nothing on the scale that you guys are claiming. I know I have said it all along and you guys refute it, but perhaps it is at your end? Take a look at Macca on this forum, he thought it was at our end and then reinstalled the platform and suddenly things improved. Perhaps instead of continual negative comments on here, you could call me up and see if there are any suggestions I can make because we can't get much done when I don't even know who you are.

There has been no change to our risk profile, everything is fine and it is certainly nothing to do with the liquidity provider - Currenex. As has been said they get data from 70 banks so there is an awful lot of liquidity - more than most. And again, any requotes just come through from the system if there is a big deviation caused by slow connectivity, there is no one here doing anything to your trading, or do we really care how you do your trading, as long as you do it!

This has been going on for months now and in all that time we have had only a handful of clients report any problems to us and we have quite a few more than that who give us positive feedback. I want you guys to get your trading working and your platforms going well, but there is only so much I can do form this end.


----------



## ISPIZ

Why would a relative make any diff to what you make.
I have said nothing about if you know what you are talking about or not infact you are the one insinuating we dont know what we are talking about and thats fine, im sure you would have some stories working for a mob like that just like ppl like me have aswell that have traded all kinds of diff things for 7-8 years and know when a platform is working the way it should or if there seems to be something going on, I have always been suss on mt4 and have only really used it for charting because I know the programs that can be put in place with it and I liked the idea of Go because they are prob the most honest broker I have had dealings with but it seems there is some funny stuff going on somewhere, I had better strike rate on trades going thru on FXDD at times  and if you are as experienced as you say you will know what that means.
Chris even said the other day he spoke to the risk team and they adjusted the tolerance so there is scope to adjust some more im sure, it seems the probs they had with futures and diff prices have made them very paranoid about ppl taking advantage of of market pricing which is fair enough but it seems they havent met us in the middle yet its still to tight of a tolerance.
Anyway thats my take on it and if they get CFDs on futures I will most likely stay regardless of what happens because they are a honest broker I am starting to wonder about the liquidity provider tho I havent worked in the industry so dont know how all that works so cant comment to much maybe you knwo mor ethan me on that one.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

PR@GoMarkets said:


> We are looking at feeds etc, but it is not an immediate process.
> 
> Stawned and ISPIZ, it does seem at the moment that you two are the only clients having problems. Yes, of course there may be the occasional requote for anyone, but nothing on the scale that you guys are claiming. I know I have said it all along and you guys refute it, but perhaps it is at your end? Take a look at Macca on this forum, he thought it was at our end and then reinstalled the platform and suddenly things improved. Perhaps instead of continual negative comments on here, you could call me up and see if there are any suggestions I can make because we can't get much done when I don't even know who you are.




I agree with this.....

*If you're having that many issues why don't ring your broker!!!!! *

I had invalid prices last night on an ECN OMG


----------



## ISPIZ

Hey Chirs,
Dont worry I would liek to fix it aswell so you rec reloading the platform, what about the server are we all on the same server or the server I have been told to type in a few times in the past would that make a diff at all. I have called you a few time with the same sort of probs all I got was well its ok this end, and then few days later you change the system to fix the prob so I have done that in the past.


----------



## supermatt

no shi#. leave chris alone lol. 
gettin sick and tired of these same questions. He has answered them about 10 times over.

Give him a call instead of always posting the same crap.


----------



## lasty

"There has been no change to our risk profile, everything is fine and it is certainly nothing to do with the liquidity provider - Currenex. As has been said they get data from 70 banks so there is an awful lot of liquidity - more than most."

70 banks in Asia quoting prices?
Perhaps in Europe but certainly not in Asia.

Secondly Currenex has "Last Look" feature.This means the liquidity provider can accept or reject a trade when they feel like.Highly unprofessional and Im surprised this has been permitted by the authorities.

If you open yourselves up to this type pricing you are bound to get a backlash.


----------



## macca

Hi,

As my name got a mention I shall join in 

I was having a LOT of problems and I did an MT4 reinstall and it did help noticeably. However that did not bring processing speed back to where it used to be in the past.

I do prefer a variable spread, I do believe that Go are trying to improve speed and reliability but I also know that other brokers are faster.

At present I am still researching and experimenting, I find demo accounts boring so I like to trade for real money even if it is only cents, Go allow me to do that in a realistic environment, so I stay.

In the event that I find something that suits me and is profitable then I shall get serious, I hope by then that Go has got there system faster and bulletproof because I would like to support them as they are in Oz and are generally helpful when contacted.

I think it does have a lot to do with how the trades are entered, if they are at market with the trader pulling the trigger they seem slow, if they are sitting on Go's system then they are fast, it is getting from the trader onto the the system that is the problem in my opinion. 

I say this because when the ASX is busy then Forex trades are slow so I suspect that the software handling the transaction is the cause of the delays.

Hopefully it can all be resolved to the good


----------



## Stormin_Norman

macca said:


> I think it does have a lot to do with how the trades are entered, if they are at market with the trader pulling the trigger they seem slow, if they are sitting on Go's system then they are fast, it is getting from the trader onto the the system that is the problem in my opinion.




i have re-coded for this. instead of an order put through at TP, the TP mark is now set.

will let you know how much difference this makes.


----------



## ISPIZ

Couldnt agree more macca.


----------



## SlideLow

Hi sorry if this is s a stupid questions but i only just noticed this.

I found that the price on the Bid/Ask is different on the Order screen compared to the chart displaying the movement. I've noticed that the difference between them will change depending on the spread. 

So I’m just wondering why is this? Is this something i need to fix at my end or is this normal behaviour.

I’ve attached a pic of this.


----------



## skyQuake

SlideLow said:


> Hi sorry if this is s a stupid questions but i only just noticed this.
> 
> I found that the price on the Bid/Ask is different on the Order screen compared to the chart displaying the movement. I've noticed that the difference between them will change depending on the spread.
> 
> So I’m just wondering why is this? Is this something i need to fix at my end or is this normal behaviour.
> 
> I’ve attached a pic of this.





Its the average of the bid/ask. Looks like a synthetic market so they provide a price that more or less matches the underlying, and adds a spread on top.


----------



## SlideLow

Ahh


Thankyou.


----------



## stawned

ISPIZ said:


> Only us 2 wow and every buggar I speak to  lol, you must have family at Go thats all i can say lol.
> The above post not really a winge thats why I havent been posting much coz I dont want to winge, that was a proper question actually and would be good to find out the answer.
> Very good of you to tell me how my trading is going can I email you for a statement lol.




lol--did u get his statement?
he might faint looking at mine so ill save him the heartache.
How can one comment on someone elese trading when we are discussing issues with brokers. 
Roopa --grow up dude!
ISPIZ- ignore this dude


----------



## stawned

ISPIZ;463405 [B said:
			
		

> know when a platform is working the way it should or if there seems to be something going on, I have always been suss on mt4 and have only really used it for charting because I know the programs that can be put in place with it and I liked the idea of Go because they are prob the most honest broker I have had dealings with but it seems there is some funny stuff going on somewhere, I had better strike rate on trades going thru on FXDD at times  and if you are as experienced as you say you will know what that means.
> Chris even said the other day he spoke to the risk team and they adjusted the tolerance so there is scope to adjust some more im sure[/B], .




my point exactly

ive tried reloading the platform too--but no success
requotes are terrible

i hope chris- that u can fix this issue with the risk team. soon.


----------



## stawned

macca said:


> Hi,
> 
> As my name got a mention I shall join in
> 
> I was having a LOT of problems and I did an MT4 reinstall and it did help noticeably. However that did not bring processing speed back to where it used to be in the past.
> 
> I do prefer a variable spread, I do believe that Go are trying to improve speed and reliability but I also know that other brokers are faster.
> 
> At present I am still researching and experimenting, I find demo accounts boring so I like to trade for real money even if it is only cents, Go allow me to do that in a realistic environment, so I stay.
> 
> In the event that I find something that suits me and is profitable then I shall get serious, I hope by then that Go has got there system faster and bulletproof because I would like to support them as they are in Oz and are generally helpful when contacted.
> 
> I think it does have a lot to do with how the trades are entered, if they are at market with the trader pulling the trigger they seem slow, if they are sitting on Go's system then they are fast, it is getting from the trader onto the the system that is the problem in my opinion.
> 
> I say this because when the ASX is busy then Forex trades are slow so I suspect that the software handling the transaction is the cause of the delays.
> 
> Hopefully it can all be resolved to the good




macca --thanks for sharing your feedback
it seems u have had issues to with price requoting/invalid prices


----------



## Stormin_Norman

SlideLow said:


> Hi sorry if this is s a stupid questions but i only just noticed this.
> 
> I found that the price on the Bid/Ask is different on the Order screen compared to the chart displaying the movement. I've noticed that the difference between them will change depending on the spread.
> 
> So I’m just wondering why is this? Is this something i need to fix at my end or is this normal behaviour.
> 
> I’ve attached a pic of this.




at a guess, id say the chart has their feed, and the box has their feed + the 'mark up' for the brokerage service.

i can see the difference of 0.5 pips across different brokers when comparing.


----------



## roonapa

stawned said:


> lol--did u get his statement?
> he might faint looking at mine so ill save him the heartache.
> How can one comment on someone elese trading when we are discussing issues with brokers.
> Roopa --grow up dude!
> ISPIZ- ignore this dude




Ispiz & Stawned you are like waldorf and statler from the muppet show ( the heckling old dudes in case anyone doesnt remember ) we are all bored of your moans and want constructive conversation on this forum about Go and trading plus how to more importantly make money using them as lets face it thats what its all about. 
If you are as good traders as you say then obviously you are making money with them so kindly share your tactics as im also quite happy to share what I have used with them to boost my account.
No offence meant in my earlier posts guys but c'mon. also for the record I Have done 15 trades during asian session on usd/jpy and 2 requotes plus 12 RT's on Eur/Usd and NO requotes but unfortunately NO profit on the Eur/USD due to my crap trading.
One final point has anyone had a megadroid trade this week? as it was great last week but nothing so far this week


----------



## stawned

roonapa said:


> Ispiz & Stawned you are like waldorf and statler from the muppet show ( the heckling old dudes in case anyone doesnt remember ) we are all bored of your moans and want constructive conversation on this forum about Go and trading plus how to more importantly make money using them as lets face it thats what its all about.
> If you are as good traders as you say then obviously you are making money with them so kindly share your tactics as im also quite happy to share what I have used with them to boost my account.
> No offence meant in my earlier posts guys but c'mon. also for the record I Have done 15 trades during asian session on usd/jpy and 2 requotes plus 12 RT's on Eur/Usd and NO requotes but unfortunately NO profit on the Eur/USD due to my crap trading.
> One final point has anyone had a megadroid trade this week? as it was great last week but nothing so far this week




hi Roonapa - ill be the first to say your comment wasnt very funny but it did put a smile to my face 
ok -enough with our negetive comments as u say too and lets move on discussing profit potentials
one thing i can tell you is this forum is on discussing the reliability of the broker and its honesty and integrity. ( not really to discuss trading strategies ) but if ure asking then im actually trading mainly Eur/usd from specific support/resistence levels. I am following some traders journal on FF and doing very well following his S/R levels and strategy. Occasionally i scalp too. The requotes i have been getting are on normal entry/exit trades and its getting very annoying and frustrating. I just hope gomarkets can resolve this issue.
keep the vibe


----------



## ISPIZ

Well where to start from all the comments  geeez.
As i have said I dont like to winge either and I dont like sounding like a winger but gee all these requotes I just had a requote on a requote 3 times over and then had invlaid prices on 2 trades and this is all on 4 trades in the last 20 min holy crap I think I have jinxed myself  lol.
Still made soem good profits tho so thats good.


----------



## ISPIZ

Cheers Stawned I dont let myself get mad at much bud never alone soemone on a forum roonapa can say what ever he likes the fact is there is still probs with the platform and that is the heading on this thread so I am goign to comment about it, although I have winged a bit Im starting to think it may be the mob behind Go more than them.
What i just had happen before is really second rate stuff yeah it was a moving market but gee like i said in a previous post I would have gottin in with FXDD lol and you can actually see there quote pause and think about the price that is requested.


----------



## stawned

ISPIZ said:


> Cheers Stawned I dont let myself get mad at much bud never alone soemone on a forum roonapa can say what ever he likes the fact is there is still probs with the platform and that is the heading on this thread so I am goign to comment about it, although I have winged a bit Im starting to think it may be the mob behind Go more than them.
> What i just had happen before is really second rate stuff yeah it was a moving market but gee like i said in a previous post I would have gottin in with FXDD lol and you can actually see there quote pause and think about the price that is requested.





lol-- will it sound funny if i say   --LIKE WISE !!

gomarkets is heading so far in terms of requotes and invalid prices as the MOTHER of bucket shops. ( seriously i thought at one point it was fxdd too--haha ) If this doesnt change -- Labelled it shall be, in various ways.
This thread is for the purpose of sharing everyones and anyones experience with gomarkets. If this is the way many or even a few will be getting continuous requotes/invalid prices then i will keep on updating it here and on other forums. Simple.
My opinions are one of many and they will be voiced.
Still giving them a chance and i sincerely hope gomarkets can resolve this somehow.
I like their customer service and for the fact they are in Oz.
But bottom line and the most important factor is Price availability and ease of trading and not getting shafted.
3 trades today on exit i got requoted and even after i accepted the requote i got requoted on the requote--now thats taking the PISS !

anyways -- the clock is ticking


----------



## Stormin_Norman

i put in stop losses, rather then market orders to exit my positions.

this morning, the market went 30 pips through my stop loss, and it wasnt triggered.

...that's not 3 pips. that's 30 whole pips.


----------



## SlideLow

Stormin_Norman said:


> i put in stop losses, rather then market orders to exit my positions.
> 
> this morning, the market went 30 pips through my stop loss, and it wasnt triggered.
> 
> ...that's not 3 pips. that's 30 whole pips.




Did Go fix this up for you or are they going to?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

will be enquiring.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

no dice. was the sell that went down that low apparently, the buy price apparently stayed 30+ pips higher.

obviously no way of checking or knowing.

got treated like i was a bit of a dunce too, which wasnt really appreciated.


----------



## el caballo

Stormin_Norman said:


> no dice. was the sell that went down that low apparently, the buy price apparently stayed 30+ pips higher.
> 
> obviously no way of checking or knowing.
> 
> got treated like i was a bit of a dunce too, which wasnt really appreciated.




Go treated you "like a dunce"?  Not very encouraging.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

el caballo said:


> Go treated you "like a dunce"?  Not very encouraging.




to be fair, they probably didnt know who they were dealing with and had to assume i didnt know what a bid and ask price were; as it was just the geezer on the phone i was talking to, not chris.


----------



## supermatt

I have heard that even the makers of mt4 admit it fragments the hell outa your c drive and recommend doing a defrag once a week and uninstalling and reinstalling your mt4 every month. If its taking abit to long to load up different timeframes this could be an indication a defrag may be in order. 
May as well give it a go, see what happens. 

I did notice yesterday price went through my t/p by maybe a pip or so and didnt trigger but luckily I manually exited. Not sure if it wouldve triggered if it went through another 10 pips. I guess we will never know


----------



## el caballo

Stormin_Norman said:


> to be fair, they probably didnt know who they were dealing with and had to assume i didnt know what a bid and ask price were; as it was just the geezer on the phone i was talking to, not chris.




Interesting.  I had a similar experience recently when the guy (again, not Chris) didn't know what I meant when asking him whether I could buy at the bid and sell at the ask.  Clearly, some training is needed.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Still don't get it.

I have a live account with GoMarkets.

I made well over 100 trades in one week when I was testing something out.

I never had any requotes on two different internet connections had 1 invalid price. stops limits always filled. I just don't understand why only two of you are having these issues.

A few guys that I know also use GoMarkets every day no issues.... I hate to say it, but for the two of you it must be at your end.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Stormin_Norman said:


> no dice. was the sell that went down that low apparently, the buy price apparently stayed 30+ pips higher.
> 
> obviously no way of checking or knowing.
> 
> got treated like i was a bit of a dunce too, which wasnt really appreciated.




What was the pair. I may be able to check and even give you a vid of the replay tomorrow morn. That computer is tied up till then.

Then again dudes that what you get for not using market trade prices rather than bid/ask. Another + for ECN over MM.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

usdgbp.

no matter, ended up getting out of it anyway. the guy was probably correct. i have had my robots take advantage of this inadvertently before too, buying on a spike down which quickly came up again.

if i had a real problem, i would have called chris, but the story is probably true.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Blimey this thread has become hard to follow what with all the conflicting comments from you guys and what seems like the arguments going on between some of you!! I will try and answer the questions, but in reality I can't respond to every comment, as I have a job to do!



stawned said:


> gomarkets is heading so far in terms of requotes and invalid prices as the MOTHER of bucket shops. ( seriously i thought at one point it was fxdd too--haha ) If this doesnt change -- Labelled it shall be, in various ways.




Let me start by addressing this one.... Stawned, to call us a bucket shop is ridiculously unfair. I know many bucketshops through personal experience and the goals of bucketshops is quite different to that of our own. I have said to you and others on numerous occasions (but most frequently to you!) that we pass all trades on and run no inhouse risk book on clients positions. So to us it doesn't matter if you win, lose or draw. We simply make money when you trade. A bucket shop is a trading company who deliberately manipulate prices and trades to make profit against the interest of their clients. Our legal documents clearly state that this is not the case.

As for the requote situation, let me say this:

We were on market execution, like many of the most popular MT4 brokers such as FXCM and MB trading, and many clients asked us to go back to instant. We said that there was the possibility of system requotes and even told you how you could avoid these using the maximum deviation tool. As we said at the time, we have no preference either way, so if everyone asks us to operate market execution, we can do - it really makes no difference to us. But you guys all asked for instant, so we gave it to you.

Also, let me tell you guys exclusively, that over the next month we are undergoing some significant upgrades including additional servers in order to compete with the increasing demand from new and old clients. We will also be adding some new products (ISPIZ - you should enjoy that) to the MT4 which will give some further trading opportunities.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Stormin_Norman said:


> usdgbp.
> 
> no matter, ended up getting out of it anyway. the guy was probably correct. i have had my robots take advantage of this inadvertently before too, buying on a spike down which quickly came up again.
> 
> if i had a real problem, i would have called chris, but the story is probably true.




Stormin, I don't know the exact details of the trades, but I do notice that a couple of charts had some smallish spikes come through this morning, which it seems were caused by ridiculously wide spreads appearing in the market. As always if clients were caught out in this we would be happy to look into the trade and reverse if incorrect. This is probably the reason why the trade was not activated, because it was not on your side of the market.

As always, I encourage you guys to call me with any trade queries as we don't want our clients to lose out through no fault of their own.


----------



## ISPIZ

Can anyone expalin how currenex works is it a platform similar to mt4 or is it just price feed or?
Look forward to the new things to trade Chris.


----------



## stawned

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Blimey this thread has become hard to follow what with all the conflicting comments from you guys and what seems like the arguments going on between some of you!! I will try and answer the questions, but in reality I can't respond to every comment, as I have a job to do!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me start by addressing this one.... Stawned, to call us a bucket shop is ridiculously unfair. I know many bucketshops through personal experience and the goals of bucketshops is quite different to that of our own. I have said to you and others on numerous occasions (but most frequently to you!) that we pass all trades on and run no inhouse risk book on clients positions. So to us it doesn't matter if you win, lose or draw. We simply make money when you trade. A bucket shop is a trading company who deliberately manipulate prices and trades to make profit against the interest of their clients. Our legal documents clearly state that this is not the case.
> 
> As for the requote situation, let me say this:
> 
> We were on market execution, like many of the most popular MT4 brokers such as FXCM and MB trading, and many clients asked us to go back to instant. We said that there was the possibility of system requotes and even told you how you could avoid these using the maximum deviation tool. As we said at the time, we have no preference either way, so if everyone asks us to operate market execution, we can do - it really makes no difference to us. But you guys all asked for instant, so we gave it to you.
> 
> Also, let me tell you guys exclusively, that over the next month we are undergoing some significant upgrades including additional servers in order to compete with the increasing demand from new and old clients. We will also be adding some new products (ISPIZ - you should enjoy that) to the MT4 which will give some further trading opportunities.




ok chris-- i give u the benefit of doubt.
i hope the new changes will be much appreciated

time will tell


----------



## lasty

ISPIZ said:


> Can anyone expalin how currenex works is it a platform similar to mt4 or is it just price feed or?




Currenex is a FX portal. It acts like its own exchange.
Its aimed at banks and/or wholesale clients.
They can either place orders or banks can stream prices into it.
They charge a brokerage fee.
There is no spread..Its market driven..
Retail brokers can link into and clear their positions.
They have a RFQ "Request for quote feature".
Price makers can also accept or reject trades on a last look feature.

Where it ranks in terms wholesale platforms.. its 2nd tier compared to EBS and Reuters.
How the food chain works is this.
Wholesale platform 1st tier>2nd tier> retail

Currenex,IB etc are second tier FYG.

Trading wise if you are looking to "scalp" on a retail brokering platform your on a wing and a prayer.


----------



## lasty

MT4,

As for this.
I have heard very mixed reports.
Yes its a front end retail system that you can do modelling from which suits the technical punter but some ex users were telling me that it can read your positions and price shade slightly. Im not sure if this is true but it has been highlighted in several conversations.

The big players dont use it and have their direct API's linking in.


----------



## dasmith1973

Stormin_Norman said:


> i put in stop losses, rather then market orders to exit my positions.  this morning, the market went 30 pips through my stop loss, and it wasnt triggered.
> 
> ...that's not 3 pips. that's 30 whole pips.




Wow, that a bit!  I noticed a few spikes in the data when I checked this morning but no trades, I think this wasn't unique to GoM, so assumed the spread also jumped.  With variable spread I am noticing the market is sometimes just widening the bid/ask which gives the impression of a price change.  I assume then the other bid/ask side didn't hit the stop.

Just wonder if the market is changing a little lately or reacting to the mass of trader doing short term trades during the asian session.  I have tried diverting to alternative pairs from the typical EG/EC, just my perception but seems on all pairs the spreads have widenined during the asian session from a few months ago, particularly the first hour.

I know my systems lately have been churning instead of gaining steadily as they did 2 months ago.


----------



## dasmith1973

Generally I also want to comment that my experience with Go has been excellent over the last 6 months.  I run a VPS with multiple experts & have run 100's of orders ok.  Working with a variable spread is just different to fixed.

I have multiple live accounts testing & this one is still the best so far.  You should see the FXCM account on the same models which is market execution, the performance is woeful.  They never execute at the posted bid/ask it is nearly always entered another price in their favour (at least they don't requote!..yeah right, its just requote by another mechanism!).


----------



## hyperseer

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Blimey this thread has become hard to follow what with all the conflicting comments from you guys and what seems like the arguments going on between some of you!! I will try and answer the questions, but in reality I can't respond to every comment, as I have a job to do!




I am sure that I speak for the vast majority of us on this forum that we are very grateful to have a rep from Go reviewing this thread and keeping us apprised of developments within the company.

Unfortunately, too often in life a very small percentage of people ruin something good for a much larger number of others - I for one do not want to see Chris run off because of a couple of people posting the same crap again and again.

*Moderators -* can we institute a rule that a user may not post the same question/concern/comment more than once so as not to detract Chris' from unique questions/concerns/comments?

If this is not possible, I kindly ask Chris to simply completely ignore these repetitive posts or just reply "already addressed in a previous post". The vast majority of us would certainly appreciate it.

Interesting Side Note -

A while back I saw a special on 60 minutes about this company in India that delivers lunches. This company is studied in business schools all over the world as they have a 99% efficiency rating (an astonishing stat given India's poor infrastructure and the fact that this company delivers hundreds of thousands of lunches every day, via train, and manages a less than one percent error rate).

When they asked the CEO the secret of their success, he simply replied -

"Abandon problematic customers."

There is just no pleasing some people.


----------



## ISPIZ

Cheers Lasty,
So its liek another mt4 behind the mt4 holy crap 1 of them is bad enough  lol.
So could the currenex mob be manipulating orders etc.
One thing I have noticed is I have never had a requote on a order when it moves to a better entry price for me it always goes through at price on ticket shouldnt it requote then aswell or am I clutching.


----------



## ISPIZ

hyperseer the name of the thread is  "Go Markets any good for forex?"
If you dont want to get both sides of the coin may i suggest you dont read the thread  hows that sound.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

ISPIZ said:


> Can anyone expalin how currenex works is it a platform similar to mt4 or is it just price feed or?
> Look forward to the new things to trade Chris.




Currenex is a submission based system where up to 70 banks/institutions pass bid and ask prices through to them. They do have their own platform, but they also offer the price feed to plugin to other platforms such as MT4. Take a look at www.currenex.com.


----------



## ISPIZ

Cheers Chris thanks for the fast reply are you guys on the ESP feed from them.
Hey any time frame on the other goodies coming online.


----------



## dasmith1973

ISPIZ said:


> One thing I have noticed is I have never had a requote on a order when it moves to a better entry price for me it always goes through at price on ticket shouldnt it requote then as well or am I clutching.




We wish don't we!! I have wondered about this as well, but then someone is m/taking our money out of our transaction.

I have always wondered if I should try a slippage of zero & manage the requote slippage internally.  Would this get me a better price?? maybe not, they (broker or bank) would probably still take/make the quote & make money as the prices continues to ride on thru!

On the TakeProfit side I notice the MT4 TP will be hit by the broker's server before you see the price change on screen & before your expert responds with a market order so I tend to set both a TP & have the expert monitor the desired TP.  Some experts are written to 'hide' the TP by setting it a long distance away, thinking brokers won't know where it is.  I tend to do the opposite & set the TP within a few pips of the real internal TP as it often gets hit & gets a better price than my expert's market order after slippage.


----------



## stawned

lol--still the same
cant wait for the new implentations- i hope they are worth it


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

stawned said:


> lol--still the same
> cant wait for the new implentations- i hope they are worth it




Funny you mention that...

I have just been in a meeting with the 'powers that be' and I brought up what I have been hearing on the forums regarding requotes for some clients. It was mentioned that offering market execution would be the best possible solution. It would seem to be industry standard with major MT4 and providers reflecting the wholesale market often using market execution.

It hardly makes any difference, but it would alleviate and system generated requotes. Is that something that you guys would welcome having had the opportunity to roadtest both trading styles?

We are happy either way...


----------



## ISPIZ

Hey Chris,
Worth a try, its not to bad for me tonight, just as long as there is no slippage that has to be the worst option out of them all.
Thanks for going into bat for us.


----------



## hyperseer

ISPIZ said:


> hyperseer the name of the thread is  "Go Markets any good for forex?"
> If you dont want to get both sides of the coin may i suggest you dont read the thread  hows that sound.




Actually, I specifically visit the thread to read the negative comments to see if there are any LEGITIMATE issues with Go, and how they respond to them. From what I have seen, there aren't any legitimate issues as the only complaints seem to be coming from a couple of people pointing the finger outwards, when they should clearly be pointing it at themselves.

How about you post your comments or complaints once instead of repeating it over and over again even after it has been answered, wasting people's time and server space. How does that sound?


----------



## >Apocalypto<

stawned said:


> lol--still the same
> cant wait for the new implentations- i hope they are worth it




I think the best thing for u to do is get a new internet provider!


----------



## >Apocalypto<

ISPIZ said:


> Cheers Chris thanks for the fast reply are you guys on the ESP feed from them.
> Hey any time frame on the other goodies coming online.




Who the F@#K made u the forum police???


----------



## supermatt

lol


----------



## Stormin_Norman

the two reasons im with go are 

1. insurance/aust regulations
2. fantastic dispute resolution

those two things are undervalued for the same of a part of a pip in spread or an occasional slippage of a few pips.


----------



## stawned

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Funny you mention that...
> 
> I have just been in a meeting with the 'powers that be' and I brought up what I have been hearing on the forums regarding requotes for some clients. It was mentioned that offering market execution would be the best possible solution. It would seem to be industry standard with major MT4 and providers reflecting the wholesale market often using market execution.
> 
> It hardly makes any difference, but it would alleviate and system generated requotes. Is that something that you guys would welcome having had the opportunity to roadtest both trading styles?
> 
> We are happy either way...




Past experience with market executions was WORSE than isntant execution. Atleast with instant execution you can CHOOSE not to accept a quoted price - on market exution that was on trial earlier with GO was horrible, in which, once you click on a price you get filled (and cant cancel regardless of the movement of the price) and hence get slipped, often by too many pips, depending on the pair.

My vote is still with INSTANT execution - Lets wait and see the new implementation (upgrade of servers) work out on the requotes.

Thanks for ur replies.


----------



## ISPIZ

How on earth does that comment make me the forum police.

Yeah 2 strong reasons to still be with them Stormin.


----------



## macca

Hi,

I vote for what we have now and wait for upgrade.

Market execution allows MUCH too much slippage.


----------



## lasty

Stormin_Norman said:


> the two reasons im with go are
> 
> 1. insurance/aust regulations
> 2. fantastic dispute resolution
> 
> those two things are undervalued for the same of a part of a pip in spread or an occasional slippage of a few pips.




Hi Stormin,

I will be interested to see those points you have raised being applied.
My undertsanding is that ASIC issue a license for the retail FX providers to operate here in Australia which no doubt PI insurance is compulsory.

Disputing a trade,price,system failure etc is however a different story.
Im not aware of any place where a dispute can be resolved accept in a court of law.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

lasty said:


> Hi Stormin,
> 
> I will be interested to see those points you have raised being applied.
> My undertsanding is that ASIC issue a license for the retail FX providers to operate here in Australia which no doubt PI insurance is compulsory.
> 
> Disputing a trade,price,system failure etc is however a different story.
> Im not aware of any place where a dispute can be resolved accept in a court of law.




1.  i asked, and was sent their insurance policy which covers clients' funds (up to $2mil if i remember correctly).

2, i have had 2 or 3 different issues often involving a couple of trades. they have been cleared up by chris immediately with minimal drama. other brokers require far more hoop jumping and it can be weeks before your complain is heard (rejected).


----------



## lasty

Stormin_Norman said:


> 1.  i asked, and was sent their insurance policy which covers clients' funds (up to $2mil if i remember correctly).
> 
> 2, i have had 2 or 3 different issues often involving a couple of trades. they have been cleared up by chris immediately with minimal drama. other brokers require far more hoop jumping and it can be weeks before your complain is heard (rejected).




Excellent.

Yes having a local presence sure does make it easy for disputes.


----------



## Senaka

Go Markets is Insane.. Metatrader is down for over 2 hrs now.. Still not working
Called twice.. Explanation : " Fire alarm went off and MT4 platform will be back in 10 min.. " 
This is ridiculous... have a back up plan during times like these .. for F sake.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

There was an interruption in service this morning caused by a fire alarm at our server host. 

Of course in this time we are, as all brokers can, able to take trades over the phone. We all know that technology is never 100% perfect, but as I say, if there is ever a need for a trade, we can take it over the phone.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

shouldnt your company have a back up service provider?

i do due diligence and have a back up service provider for when mine goes down; but it kinda is for nothing if my broker is reliant on a single operator for its connection.

a similar issue happened with the switch to variable rates where the only service provider had a problem shutting the whole system down.

can you advise if you are looking into having a backup internet service provider? 

or at least advice where i would stand as a customer if your service went down while i had many trades open and my robots couldnt access the trades?


----------



## wabbit

Senaka said:


> Go Markets is Insane.. Metatrader is down for over 2 hrs now.. Still not working
> Called twice.. Explanation : " Fire alarm went off and MT4 platform will be back in 10 min.. "
> This is ridiculous... have a back up plan during times like these .. for F sake.




Where was YOUR back up plan?

When I saw GO was down this morning, I calmly logged into my backup account with another broker.  No need to get upset or make phone calls; just take the appropriate actions yourself.


wabbit


----------



## Senaka

PR@GoMarkets said:


> There was an interruption in service this morning caused by a fire alarm at our server host.
> 
> Of course in this time we are, as all brokers can, able to take trades over the phone. We all know that technology is never 100% perfect, but as I say, if there is ever a need for a trade, we can take it over the phone.




This is a terrible excuse. I'm running FXDD, GCI , Go Market and IBFX Mt4 terminals 24/5. All other terminals are extremely reliable with  very low or no  downtime at all. But with Gomarkets MT4 , I get at least two interruptions a day. Even as I write this post  Go Markets is down  but all other three are up and running as it should be.. 

If you guys cant afford a better host or internet service provider, I will pay for one to host your server. This is absolutely ridiculous and very unprofessional. 

Please don't give lame excuses such as fire alarms and hosting issues. It's not our problem and you must have back up plans for such  easily avoidable technical issues. As customers of your company least we expect is to match the service what other MT4 brokers offer. 

I'm seriously considering closing my account with Go Markets .


----------



## Stormin_Norman

wabbit said:


> Where was YOUR back up plan?
> 
> When I saw GO was down this morning, I calmly logged into my backup account with another broker.  No need to get upset or make phone calls; just take the appropriate actions yourself.
> 
> 
> wabbit




that's fine if the problem occurs before you start the traders up.

but what if theyre part way through managing trades to have the broker drop out?

my computer will switch to back up internet connection automatically; but that's no good if its on the broker's side.

not having a backup system when dealing with millions of dollars worth of customer's trades a day is very poor.

it should be one of the primary concerns in your risk mitigation system; losing your primary service provider.


----------



## Senaka

wabbit said:


> Where was YOUR back up plan?
> 
> When I saw GO was down this morning, I calmly logged into my backup account with another broker.  No need to get upset or make phone calls; just take the appropriate actions yourself.
> 
> 
> wabbit




Mate .. You probably love swallowing all the crap coming out of your brokers mouth. But I'm not. Specially when GoMarkets *servers* are not as half as reliable as my other three brokers with easily avoidable technical issues caused by fire alarms. 
2 hr downtime on a Monday morning..LOL..


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

We do of course have backups in place, we are not running on one connection, which would be ridiculous. We use a hosting company that I have visited personally which has numerous backups both for fibreoptic ISPs and for power. 

Yes, our platform was down this morning, whilst others were up, but there are times when ours is running and others are not - I have seen forum posts where that is said. No broker is guaranteed online 100% of the time, as there is always a risk with technology, and I have seen much worse occasions than this.  From personal experience I have seen NAB go offline Australia wide for a number of hours, and I have heard that IG lost access not only to their trading platform but also to their phone system.

We have taken delivery of 3 new trading servers which are currnetly being configured. These will help to improve reliability and also connection speed, as previously mentioned, and should be up and running shortly. 

It is worth noting of course that, if the server is down, we can be contacted by phone to give prices, or close positions etc. We do not leave clients stranded and of course are always striving to improve the systems.


----------



## SlideLow

Stormin_Norman said:


> a similar issue happened with the switch to variable rates where the only service provider had a problem shutting the whole system down.
> 
> can you advise if you are looking into having a backup internet service provider?
> 
> or at least advice where i would stand as a customer if your service went down while i had many trades open and my robots couldnt access the trades?




Hay Chris,

You didn't really answer Stormin's question on EA. What is GO's position on an EA that should of exited a loosing trade or wining but couldn't due your sever been down?

Will the funds be crediting into the account if it's a winning trade or vice verse if it a loosing.

All of this is amusing the bot has it own SL and TP and they where not in the order.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

PR@GoMarkets said:


> We do of course have backups in place, we are not running on one connection, which would be ridiculous. We use a hosting company that I have visited personally which has numerous backups both for fibreoptic ISPs and for power.




i am confused, if there are backups why does a fire-alarm bring down the whole platform?


----------



## stawned

Is anyone else seeing the fixed spreads on EU (2.5pip fixed spread) ? Its 4.35pm AEST and its been going on for a while!

Whats the deal?


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

We were initially given the error on our systems as a fire alarm, but of course it seems to have been something more serious than that. I am no IT expert but as I understand it, the signal of a fire was sent, but it was more due to an overheating of a system. As mentioned we do have backups in place and are required to as per our policies and procedures guidelines. Again, let me point out we will be having some further backups and upgrades put in place in the coming weeks. 

With regards to technology failings leading to a problem with an EA, I would like to challenge anyone to find a provider who guarantees that all EA orders would be honoured in the event of an IT failure. Saying that, at GO and fixed limit/stop orders that should have been executed during any downtime would be honoured at the correct levels. We take no responsibility for the performance of any Expert Advisor, but we try to offer a level playing field meaning that if any disruption in service has caused an issue on your account we will be happy to take a look and find an agreeable solution.


----------



## SlideLow

stawned said:


> Is anyone else seeing the fixed spreads on EU (2.5pip fixed spread) ? Its 4.35pm AEST and its been going on for a while!
> 
> Whats the deal?




it's been on 2pip spread for me the whole day.


----------



## stawned

Is that anything to do with the server downtime?

As far as official communication goes:

_Dear Client,

As you may be aware, we had an interruption in service caused by a fire alarm at our server host earlier today. The problem has now been fixed and *you should be experiencing normal service*.

We apologise for the inconvenience.

Regards,
Go Markets _

This doesnt look normal, but ill wait to see if its getting fixed?


----------



## Senaka

PR@GoMarkets said:


> We were initially given the error on our systems as a fire alarm, but of course it seems to have been something more serious than that. I am no IT expert but as I understand it, the signal of a fire was sent, but it was more due to an overheating of a system. As mentioned we do have backups in place and are required to as per our policies and procedures guidelines. Again, let me point out we will be having some further backups and upgrades put in place in the coming weeks.
> 
> With regards to technology failings leading to a problem with an EA, I would like to challenge anyone to find a provider who guarantees that all EA orders would be honoured in the event of an IT failure. Saying that, at GO and fixed limit/stop orders that should have been executed during any downtime would be honoured at the correct levels. We take no responsibility for the performance of any Expert Advisor, but we try to offer a level playing field meaning that if any disruption in service has caused an issue on your account we will be happy to take a look and find an agreeable solution.





I hope you guys fix these silly problem's soon without throwing the ball all around.
I had to close a 8k profitable trade at a 2k loss.  Hope you can understand my anger on a silly excuse such as  a fire alarm  and not having a robust back-up system. 
Large brokers such as IBFX and FXDD got 2 or 3 back up systems in different locations in the US. This way  it's immune to  fires, power failure or terrorist attacks. apart from  their usual once a month 5-15 min maintenance , only once in the last 4 years FXDD was down for more than 45 minutes. IBFX also got a similar up time record.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Senaka said:


> I hope you guys fix these silly problem's soon without throwing the ball all around.
> I had to close a 8k profitable trade at a 2k loss.  Hope you can understand my anger on a silly excuse such as  a fire alarm  and not having a robust back-up system.
> Large brokers such as IBFX and FXDD got 2 or 3 back up systems in different locations in the US. This way  it's immune to  fires, power failure or terrorist attacks. apart from  their usual once a month 5-15 min maintenance , only once in the last 4 years FXDD was down for more than 45 minutes. IBFX also got a similar up time record.




Senaka,

That seems a massive fluctuation for a single trade in around an hour or so. We have just tried to call you ( I think I know who you are) because we want to fix up any such error. One thing I would like to say is that if I am correct in who you are, you have not had a trade realise a loss of such magnitude, but please feel free to contact us so we can fix your account. Neither myself or anyone else has received a call about such a loss and I would expect to receive a call within about 30 seconds normally.

I enjoy coming on the forum to discuss any issues etc, but we want to do so in a place of credibility, and if we start seeing false claims such as this, I would find it hard to continue on here without knowing what was genuine and what was false.

Having said that, please call me and I will be happy to look at any trade... unless we are talking about a demo!


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

stawned said:


> Is that anything to do with the server downtime?
> 
> As far as official communication goes:
> 
> _Dear Client,
> 
> As you may be aware, we had an interruption in service caused by a fire alarm at our server host earlier today. The problem has now been fixed and *you should be experiencing normal service*.
> 
> We apologise for the inconvenience.
> 
> Regards,
> Go Markets _
> 
> This doesnt look normal, but ill wait to see if its getting fixed?




Whilst we are on the subject of backups... I think I have mentioned it before, but we have a backup price feed which can come in should there be any problem with any pairs or the whole feed from Currenex. You will see lots of the pairs fluctuating as normal, but it does seem that EURUSD is currently fixed. We will have this sorted soon once we have spoken with Currenex.


----------



## ISPIZ

GY 10 pip fixed spread


----------



## stawned

Ok this is seriously ridiculous .. how long does it take to fix these spreads ... its almost all the pairs that are on fixed spread - atleast the majors!


----------



## SlideLow

Well it seams that the spread has finely deicded that it want's to be moderently veriable.

Just one thing i should say I think GO are doing a Good job as an FX provided in AUS. I mean who else offeres MT4 at theese spreads? It's just the consistent outages and larger spread that get to people. 

yes there are more re-liable brokers out there but they also charge comission and arn't in AUS.



Ps. Sorry, I didnt mean to be rude or come across in an aregant manner about the EA thing as this is something that does touch me on a daily basis and it wasn't totaly answeard.

*Edit*
Nice, the spread seems to be down to a much smaller figure


----------



## stawned

yep back to normal for now


----------



## stawned

Ok here we go ... GoMarkets now showing their true colours of a bucketshop aka price manipulators!

Is anyone else getting a 3.5 to 4 pip spread on the EUR/USD?? 10 pips with GBPJPY? 5 pips with GBPUSD!!?!
 I've got 3 other brokers oen right now, out of which one of them i am with pure interbank ECN - all of them are showing a spread between 0.8 to 1.5 pips for EU.

Even AXISODL, is showing a spread of 1.7, as compared to GO's 3.6 as i write this (and both are Australian)

Now the funniest thing is, i called up my mate who i know has an account with GO as well, and as we set there comparing our spread LIVE over the phone (i sent him an indicator that calculates the spread and shows it on the chart) - his account has a 1 pip spread LOWER than mine!! when he is 2.6 im on 3.6 pips!

WTF?? Is this not a manipulation of price? And why is MY spread different from my mate's spread??? Whats going on here Chris??

Cheeky little game we have here? 

Oh, and before anyone starts blaming my internet connection, dont - i tried it on 3 connections already.

Funny for a "honest broker" eh?


----------



## Wysiwyg

stawned said:


> Ok here we go ... GoMarkets now showing their true colours of a bucketshop aka price manipulators!
> 
> Is anyone else getting a 3.5 to 4 pip spread on the EUR/USD?? 10 pips with GBPJPY? 5 pips with GBPUSD!!?!
> I've got 3 other brokers oen right now, out of which one of them i am with pure interbank ECN - all of them are showing a spread between 0.8 to 1.5 pips for EU.
> 
> Even AXISODL, is showing a spread of 1.7, as compared to GO's 3.6 as i write this (and both are Australian)
> 
> Now the funniest thing is, i called up my mate who i know has an account with GO as well, and as we set there comparing our spread LIVE over the phone (i sent him an indicator that calculates the spread and shows it on the chart) - his account has a 1 pip spread LOWER than mine!! when he is 2.6 im on 3.6 pips!
> 
> WTF?? Is this not a manipulation of price? And why is MY spread different from my mate's spread??? Whats going on here Chris??
> 
> Cheeky little game we have here?
> 
> Oh, and before anyone starts blaming my internet connection, dont - i tried it on 3 connections already.
> 
> Funny for a "honest broker" eh?




That is massive. They truly are a law unto themselves. The only way to combat this is to walk away. Unfortunately they catch a lot of fish with the *bait and switch* *method*.


----------



## stawned

Here's proof ... sorry im not good with this picture posting thing. Screen shot taken simultaneously just a few mins ago ...

I need an answer today or im done with this BS ..


----------



## SlideLow

Wow


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

stawned said:


> Ok here we go ... GoMarkets now showing their true colours of a bucketshop aka price manipulators!
> 
> Is anyone else getting a 3.5 to 4 pip spread on the EUR/USD?? 10 pips with GBPJPY? 5 pips with GBPUSD!!?!
> I've got 3 other brokers oen right now, out of which one of them i am with pure interbank ECN - all of them are showing a spread between 0.8 to 1.5 pips for EU.
> 
> Even AXISODL, is showing a spread of 1.7, as compared to GO's 3.6 as i write this (and both are Australian)
> 
> Now the funniest thing is, i called up my mate who i know has an account with GO as well, and as we set there comparing our spread LIVE over the phone (i sent him an indicator that calculates the spread and shows it on the chart) - his account has a 1 pip spread LOWER than mine!! when he is 2.6 im on 3.6 pips!
> 
> WTF?? Is this not a manipulation of price? And why is MY spread different from my mate's spread??? Whats going on here Chris??
> 
> Cheeky little game we have here?
> 
> Oh, and before anyone starts blaming my internet connection, dont - i tried it on 3 connections already.
> 
> Funny for a "honest broker" eh?




I have noticed that spreads in general have been wider today ingeneral, but still EURUSD on ours was showing lower than FXCM.

As for seeing a different spread on your account, I find that a little worrying. Call me, I would be happy to take a look at your account but obviously I do not know who you are. If I can get your details I can take a look and see if there is anything wrong with your account. Contact me directly and I will be happy to take a look at your account.


----------



## ISPIZ

Hey Chris,
Do you know what the go was with the spreads last night, I get the feel soemthing has changed again from the way the orders and paltform in general are acting.


----------



## el caballo

stawned said:


> Here's proof ... sorry im not good with this picture posting thing. Screen shot taken simultaneously just a few mins ago ...
> 
> I need an answer today or im done with this BS ..




Stawned,

Please report back to the forum the outcome of this - very interested in your feedback.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

ISPIZ said:


> Hey Chris,
> Do you know what the go was with the spreads last night, I get the feel soemthing has changed again from the way the orders and paltform in general are acting.




Damn.... you beat me to it - was just about to post to keep you all in the loop.

Nothing has changed to us or the systems, but you are right the spreads do seem like something has changed. I have just within the last few minutes got off the phone with one of our partners about this. It does seem like the spreads are not going as low as they normaly do today (and I have seen other brokers which may be experiencing similar issues). We are talking to Currenex to see what is causing this problem (if it is actually a problem) and to get normal service resumed. It is important to be aware that the prices are still accurate, but the spreads may be a touch wider but I am sure Currenex are aware and will get it sorted.


----------



## ISPIZ

Thanks Chris,
This leads me to a question I have asked before in a round bout way.
I just want to get this straight in my mind and Im sure there would be a few others aswell, please tell me if this is correct (anyone else that knows please chip in aswell). So Currenex is the price feed provider only that supplies you guys data which you put your brokerage on top and then pass the prices to us which we see on your platform.
When we place a order it goes to you and your system checks to see if the price requested is available from currenex  if so it goes through if not either invalid price or requote comes up. Is that correct.


----------



## SlideLow

stawned said:


> Here's proof ... sorry im not good with this picture posting thing. Screen shot taken simultaneously just a few mins ago ...
> 
> I need an answer today or im done with this BS ..




So stawned what was the explanation for this as this got me thinking because yesterday you said that your spread was 2.5 and i found mine to 2. Interesting 

Don't get me wrong 2pip isn't bad on eurusd during asian session it's just the fact that it's fixed at two dif level for two dif people.

Sorry im just curious.


----------



## stawned

Thats whats worrying mate ... Right now as i write this ive got 2.5 pip spread - and i guarantee u have 1.5 pips (coz that what my mate has right now)...

I wasnt able to follow it up today as ive been extremely busy with other things. But i will definetly keep you informed.

It definetly looks like im being targeted and they have manually manipulated my price compared to everyone elses!

Will keep you guys on the loop! 

Laters

PS: Sad to see this, especially from GO - but reallity is, they are still a market maker!


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Guys, I am happy to post occasional updates and answer general questions, but unfortunately this thread has become littered with negative comments about the service from very few clients or demo clients. I don't know how many times we have to defend ourselves, but our legal documentation clearly states that we pass all of our trades onto a 3rd party without exception. We do not have a dealing desk and do not participate in price manipulation. If anyone sees errors on their trading account or prices seem innacurate then contacting us directly is the only way to look into these enquiries. Sometimes problems do occur on the system and we need to fix them, but we can only do this if we know who people are. 
I would like to stress that we have thousands of satisfied customers and many testimonials so if a few really are not happy then there is not much else to say than perhaps an alternative provider may be best, as it really is not in our interest to spend our time dealing with a handful of serial complainers. It seems likely to me that most people who move between brokers on a regular basis are rarely satisfied. 

Stawned if you are seeing issues on your account (if you have a live account), you must call us, but to be honest looking at all your posts I don't know if you will ever be happy trading. I also find it funny that you didnt immediately contact us instead you post on a forum? Let me address one point, even if your account is strangely seeing a widened spread for some reason, that is not price manipulation and does not a bucket shop make. Price manipulation is where the price is deliberatley moved whilst you are trying to enter or exit a position. If you see a wider spread, then that is the price you are offered, it is up to the client to take it or reject it.

Just to reiterate we love to receive feedback (both positive and negative) and have seen huge growth over the last year but we will not please everyone all of the time so you must weigh up what you want to get from a provider. We gave you instant execution which caused system requotes for a few clients due to connectivity. We gave you market execution but that caused occasional slippage (and yes, there were even amounts of positive slippage, but that goes unmentioned). I know the few clients who have gripes are scalpers as they only look for a couple of pips at a time, but try and scalp through some providers and they will close your account. 
With regards to Currenex we acknowledge that there appears to be a minor spread issue and that some Currenex pairs have widened over the past day or so. This is affecting other providers as well and a solution is being looked at. I would also like to stress that the prices are still 100% accurate.


----------



## beamstas

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Let me address one point, even if your account is strangely seeing a widened spread for some reason, that is not price manipulation and does not a bucket shop make. Price manipulation is where the price is deliberatley moved whilst you are trying to enter or exit a position. If you see a wider spread, then that is the price you are offered, it is up to the client to take it or reject it.




Chris, what happens when you already have a position open? 
Obviously the client can't reject the quoted price if they wish to close.

I do find it weird that different people are seeing different spreads, but i doubt anything is fishy. Unless stawned is turning over alot of volume then what advantage would it be to Go Markets to widen the spread from 1.5pips to 2.5? If they wanted to grab extra money from having a wider spread wouldn't they just have a 2 pip spread on for everyone?



> It definetly looks like im being targeted




No they are not targetting you, why would they target you? I fail to see how such a large company with a good reputation and alot of clients would put their reputation at risk by widening the spread of an unknown fx trader by 1 pip. I mean c'mon


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

beamstas said:


> Chris, what happens when you already have a position open?
> Obviously the client can't reject the quoted price if they wish to close.




Well, what I mean is that we do not manipulate prices but if a client thinks the spreads is too wide, perhaps because of liquidity, then they can see that and decide not to trade. If the spread widens whilst ina trade, that is just down to market. As I said above we don't manipulate prices - we pass everything on.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

ISPIZ said:


> So Currenex is the price feed provider only that supplies you guys data which you put your brokerage on top and then pass the prices to us which we see on your platform.
> When we place a order it goes to you and your system checks to see if the price requested is available from currenex  if so it goes through if not either invalid price or requote comes up. Is that correct.





The first half is right, the second not quite. Currenex is the feed provider and like you say we put the spread/brokerage on top and give you guys the pricing.

When you click to do a trade it goes straight through us to hedging partners. It is then up to them to place it into the market, or match it against other positions, or whatever they do - its not my area! The only time requotes appear is the system generated ones which are down to the connection to the server, it is nothing to do with whether that price is there or not.


----------



## SlideLow

I would like to apologizes to Chris, and GO as i do not mean to attack go directly or indirectly via other peoples issues.

However i do find i stawned's case quite interesting as to how this possible if we are all receiving the same feed, and there is no possible way to change certain settings on particulate accounts. Assuming that stawned's is on a live account and not a demo if he is, then he must be one of those legally special(retarded) people.

Also Chris, GO PR staff you do have to agree that if there is no possible way to change a person account spread settings then this is interesting. 

I'm not calling you guy a bucketshop as i do have a live acc with you guys and i gota say that most of the times i am rather happy with the service that you guys provide. Unfortunately it is the odd instance that you do have an outage it is usually devastating enough to upset substantially. You guys did mention your working on it so looking forward. 


Also this pic is interesting and does raise a few questions about brokers in general. GO any comments?


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

SlideLow said:


> I would like to apologizes to Chris, and GO as i do not mean to attack go directly or indirectly via other peoples issues.
> 
> 
> Also this pic is interesting and does raise a few questions about brokers in general. GO any comments?




Thanks for the apology, but it is not really required!

As for the Boston tech thing, I have seen this before, and if you go through the almost 40 pages of this thread you may see it mentioned I am sure. 

We have no affiliation with Boston Technologies and do not use the Virtual Dealer Plugin, or any such plugin. There are a number of companies who use Boston Tech for their MT4, but we are not one of them.


----------



## Qed

evening all .. I would be interested in recieving screen shots of candles of any trades ,, I have pictorial screen shots of different candles ,same time same , stock , differrent accounts , not saying its GM but when i complained they BLAMED DIAL UP .. ,,just goes to prove if u dont know how to play the bookies u shouldnt play the game


----------



## stawned

SlideLow said:


> I would like to apologizes to Chris, and GO as i do not mean to attack go directly or indirectly via other peoples issues.
> 
> However i do find i stawned's case quite interesting as to how this possible if we are all receiving the same feed, and there is no possible way to change certain settings on particulate accounts. *Assuming that stawned's is on a live account *and not a demo if he is, then he must be one of those legally special(retarded) people.
> 
> Also Chris, GO PR staff you do have to agree that if there is no possible way to change a person account spread settings then this is interesting.
> 
> I'm not calling you guy a bucketshop as i do have a live acc with you guys ............




Hi SlideLow,

Firstly, let me mention on this forum, that i am NOT here to diss GoMarkets at all. Infact there are far worse brokers i have had experience with in my last 4 years of trading.

As the topic of this forum goes _"Go Markets any good for forex?"_ i am here to post my personal experiences with them so far. Now if i were on a DEMO account why would i care to even post here! I can assure you that i am DEFINETLY on a LIVE platform. INFACT, go look at those screen shots i;ve posted - do they say DEMO anywhere on the header of the platform?? Open a Demo account yourself, and it will say "DEMO" on the very top - mine doesnt. So there you go - proof that i am on a LIVE account. I hope that clears my "retardness" level. lol.

If any of you want further proof, here is the latest MAILBOX notice i received in my mt4 platform:

_Dear Client,

Please note you may on some occasion be seeing some spreads different to that which you would normally see. This is a minor problem coming through directly from our FX feed provider. It is being dealt with, but we would like to stress that all prices are still 100% accurate and reflective of the market at any time and should not upset your trading in anyway.

Regards,
Go Markets _

Now, im guessing DEMO users dont get that customer service privelege.

So, i hope that clears me off any doubts of my LIVE STATUS.

Anyway, look guys i am here clearly to share my experiences with you all. Im not part of any other brokerage firm, or whatever other silly excuses you all have. As ive mentioned earlier i have accounts with various other brokers. If i dont get what i am looking for in one broker, i use the other better option during that particular period - as was the case with yesterday's ridiculous spreads. Today, i can say it has improved, but its still on the "wide" side for Euro/Usd. i.e. as i write this, i have a spread flucuating between 2 to 2.5 pips.

As my screenshot shows yesterday, i had over 3.5 pip spread ... and no one else had anything close to mine - hence i went off, saying "why am i targetted"? Maybe im not, and i was over-reacting - but there was DEFINETLY something not right - as you all witnessed. Im sure none of you had over 3 pips of spread all day (atleast i confirmed with 2 other people and they didnt for sure!). And you can see how much the Euro dropped, there definetly was no LIQUIDITY issues round the world.

Anyway, like i said, im going to be posting my TRUE trading experience with GO on this forum, as that's what this thread is for! There is absolutely no point for me to lie.

More updates soon 

PS: No hard feelings to you chris - but at the end of the day, i have PART of my funds invested with your company. So my experiences do count.


----------



## stawned

beamstas said:


> No they are not targetting you, why would they target you? I fail to see how such a large company with a good reputation and alot of clients would put their reputation at risk by widening the spread of an unknown fx trader by 1 pip. I mean c'mon




LOL, you'll be surprised what brokers are capable of doing ... If you've been in the game long enough, you would know!

Cheers.


----------



## Trembling Hand

stawned said:


> LOL, you'll be surprised what brokers are capable of doing ... If you've been in the game long enough, you would know!
> 
> Cheers.




Actually I think I've played around enough with them to see that most complaints come from people who need someone else to blame for there **** entries and poorly stopped out trades.

I said 3 months ago that Go was going to have trouble from poor punters going to variable spreads. crap traders chasing moving markets & spreads. Recipe for disaster, misunderstanding & complaints. Connectivity problems aside.

This forum has a bit of a tradition of proving claims or shutting up. It seems very dodgy that complaints are aired here yet Chris doesn't seem to know who you are. surely you should be getting on the phone and asking them 

I traded Go for a couple of weeks made about 6 calls reckon I spoke to Chris half the time. Why don't you call them directly??????


----------



## stawned

Trembling Hand said:


> Actually I think I've played around enough with them to see that most complaints come from people who need someone else to blame for there **** entries and poorly stopped out trades.
> 
> I said 3 months ago that Go was going to have trouble from poor punters going to variable spreads. crap traders chasing moving markets & spreads. Recipe for disaster, misunderstanding & complaints. Connectivity problems aside.
> 
> This forum has a bit of a tradition of proving claims or shutting up. It seems very dodgy that complaints are aired here yet Chris doesn't seem to know who you are. surely you should be getting on the phone and asking them
> 
> I traded Go for a couple of weeks made about 6 calls reckon I spoke to Chris half the time. Why don't you call them directly??????




Trembling Hand,

As ive mentioned before, i post MY EXPERIENCES with them here - for everyone else to know whats going on. People who DONT complain about "****" entries and "poorly" stopped out trades probably have no problem loosing a few pips here and there, beacuse they are probably swing traders and looking for 100-200 pip or more profit/loss targets. Im not a swing trader - even half a pip matters to me. Thats just my trading - makes me no less of a trader!

I love the way you ASSUME i am a crap trader, when you have absolutely no clue as to my trading background. I dont wont to be rude, so i wont comment any further on that.

I've called GoMarkets about 6 times in the last 3 weeks. And all i get is the same ol answers .. check ur connection, no we do not do requotes, no this, no that, server problems for now, sorry etc. ... basically THERE IS NEVER A SOLUTION - I just have to DEAL with it (Luckily i have never had to call to close any positions yet - but lot of people here have had to, and they have honoured their original positions, which is good for them). 
So dont get on my back about calling them; i have - im not dumb, afterall i DO have my hard earned money with them. The only time i havent called them was yesterday, and that was because i was NOT trading during yesterday's business hours. I was extremely busy, but still had a chance to open the platform to see what was going on .. took a few screenshots for "proof", otherwise i would b called a "liar" or i am representing "the opposition" - lol. I ended up trading late at night on other 2 platforms. Still made my daily target 

So the issue here is not, to move on, but to clearly REVIEW this broker with MY experiences. Thats what the thread is here for anyway!

Today as ive mentioned, ive not had any issues apart from usual re-quotes and the spread being non-ECN like ie. 2 - 2.5 pips (which they have stated they are working on).

Lets see where this journey takes us


----------



## Trembling Hand

stawned said:


> People who DONT complain about "****" entries and "poorly" stopped out trades probably have no problem loosing a few pips here and there, beacuse they are probably swing traders and looking for 100-200 pip or more profit/loss targets. Im not a swing trader - even half a pip matters to me. Thats just my trading - makes me no less of a trader!




If half a pip matters to your expectancy you are lost as to what type of platform you need.

A scalper wouldn't touch these types of trades and "brokers".


----------



## fx.wizzard

ive got 2.5 pips spread on eur/usd right now

is that meant to be right?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

fx.wizzard said:


> ive got 2.5 pips spread on eur/usd right now
> 
> is that meant to be right?




according to go markets its right.


----------



## fx.wizzard

being new with gomarkets it is good to have a forum like this from other users to share their experiences. Thank you everyone and i hope the issues get sorted out by gomarkets.

on a side note i noticed as i was fiddling around the parameters on the gomarkets mt4 platform that in the volume , the maximum number of lots allowed to trade are 10standard lots . Not that i trade that much but its interesting to know that gomarkets have capped the number of maximum lots just to 10standard.
Ive never seen any other broker cap it to such a level.


----------



## fx.wizzard

Stormin_Norman said:


> according to go markets its right.




ok thanks Stormin. I just find it a bit strange to have it relatively that high. I hope its not always like this wide.
i Have opened an account with gomarkets because of 2 main reasons. One being in australia and second i was under the impression that spreads would be very low as advertised on website. I hope this is just temporary.


----------



## professor_frink

Feel free to ignore fx.wizzard's comments(not that there will be anymore coming now), turns out stawned wasn't happy just complaining about go with the one username, he thought that a 2nd was required to try and carry on with it. Nothing like an army of unhappy customers....at the one computer!


----------



## Trembling Hand

Just something to mull over boys,

How much does this brokerage cost you?


----------



## Trembling Hand

professor_frink said:


> Feel free to ignore fx.wizzard's comments(not that there will be anymore coming now), turns out stawned wasn't happy just complaining about go with the one username, he thought that a 2nd was required to try and carry on with it. Nothing like an army of unhappy customers....at the one computer!




Classic. What a tosser!!


----------



## el caballo

professor_frink said:


> Feel free to ignore fx.wizzard's comments(not that there will be anymore coming now), turns out stawned wasn't happy just complaining about go with the one username, he thought that a 2nd was required to try and carry on with it. Nothing like an army of unhappy customers....at the one computer!




Frink,

Excellent work!

Its a little scary that people can be that stupid!


----------



## ISPIZ

lol at stawned geez one name not enough thats funny stuff.

mmm 0.5 to 1.5- 2.5 spread, 10 trades a day even with just 1 lot thats 100- 200 a day mmmmm  add that up over a year mmmm   interesting.


----------



## hyperseer

professor_frink said:


> Feel free to ignore fx.wizzard's comments(not that there will be anymore coming now), turns out stawned wasn't happy just complaining about go with the one username, he thought that a 2nd was required to try and carry on with it. Nothing like an army of unhappy customers....at the one computer!





Nice catch!!

*Chris -* Thanks for putting up with these sort of idiots and continuing to post here - the VAST majority of us (as well as many potential clients I'm sure) do appreciate it!


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Trembling Hand said:


> Just something to mull over boys,
> 
> How much does this brokerage cost you?




at that rate? about 7,000.


----------



## SlideLow

wow

thnx for the pic TH, i think need a new broker.

Hows IB's for uptime and easy of transferring in and out funds?


----------



## Real1ty

Trembling Hand said:


> Just something to mull over boys,
> 
> How much does this brokerage cost you?




What is the minimum size per trade with IB?

Also i understand it is a 15K deposit to open an account but do you have to maintain a 15K minimum or is that just for the initial opening?


----------



## Trembling Hand

Stormin_Norman said:


> at that rate? about 7,000.




Stormin if you exit trades via a Take Profit order you have no idea how much it actually cost you. I'm very serious.

I like what Go are trying to do in Oz. But if you move largish lot sizes frequently you shouldn't use this type of broker.

By the way Chris thanks for putting up with the joker. Most likely a blown up trader or a dodgy Bucket shop.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Guys,

Just to inform you before he posts hundreds of negative comments but we have found and closed Stawned's trading account with us because of unfair play by registering another username to probably complain further about us.
We dont like doing this and its completely out of character but we must keep things honest in this game.
keep posting guys and we will be happy to answer and we are on the case with regard to the spreads, its not us but we are talking to Currnenex to get this rectified asap.


----------



## Joe Blow

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just to inform you before he posts hundreds of negative comments but we have found and closed Stawned's trading account with us because of unfair play by registering another username to probably complain further about us.




Those found to be operating multiple accounts are immediately suspended from ASF on a permanent basis. Both accounts associated with this individual have now been disabled.


----------



## James Austin

TH you are right, the GoTs Fx spreads i've seen to date have not been good. IGs seem better. And futures are the best.

GoTs real time Fx simulator seems good though, useful for testing ideas.

And i like the speed with which the GoT platform opens, like lightening . 
Cant wait to get you trading it seems.




Trembling Hand said:


> Just something to mull over boys,
> 
> How much does this brokerage cost you?


----------



## FU2

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just to inform you before he posts hundreds of negative comments but we have found and closed Stawned's trading account with us because of unfair play by registering another username to probably complain further about us.
> We dont like doing this and its completely out of character but we must keep things honest in this game.
> keep posting guys and we will be happy to answer and we are on the case with regard to the spreads, its not us but we are talking to Currnenex to get this rectified asap.




I recently opened a Live acct with GO, looking to run EA's (they advertised that they are welcome), but the spreads are too large for the EA to operate efficiently so far (as a comparison it worked on a demo with FXCBS on MT4 the same day). BTY, 9 - 10 pip spreads on GBP/JPY is a bit rich IMHO during London session. I will have to go back to IG Markets  if the spreads don't improve and look for another broker for my EA. The only features I liked on IG Markets is the easy money transfer TO and FROM acct as well as low spreads, but their charting tools are the worst I have seen (IMHO).
BTY, I am not advertising for any of the brokers, I'm just trying to find a decent one to trade with seriously. Any suggestions or experiences are welcome. What about CMC? I have an acct with them as well, but not very impressed with them (maybe it's just me) - just too difficult to change and use anything on it.
cheers


----------



## ISPIZ

Holy crap over 6 on GU quite often tonight wow thats terrible.
Orders have been going through ok lately tho so thats good but gee I dont want to trade coz of the spread.


----------



## James Austin

data providers very rarely produce these sorts of ticks, bucket shops do it routinely.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

2nd time in a week for that on the pound.


----------



## James Austin

perhaps PR@Go can tell us what happens to a person in such a trade, 
position closed, 
stops hit,  
other?





Stormin_Norman said:


> 2nd time in a week for that on the pound.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Those spikes are very annoying for all concerned! They have come through directly on to the platform but of course are incorrect.

Any trades affected will have the appropriate action taken (reopened/zeroed etc). We are currently going through and correcting trades, but of course some may slip through the net, so I ask anyone who has been caught out to give me a call. Best to ask for me directly as I am dealing with this. The spikes have been removed from the server, but it will not immediately disappear form charts. You will most likely need to wait for the next restart of the server and then reload your charts. 

Again, I note that someone says this makes us a bucketshop, so thanks for that! As I said, all trades are being corrected, which I would say is hardly the work of a bucket shop, but oh well.

With reference to the wider spreads, we are still talking to the feed provider to get this sorted. However, in order to make them as competitive as possible we have, after discussion with our providers, been able to significantly reduce our spread markup in the interim and be rest assured that spreads will return to normal ASAP.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

All fixed!


----------



## ISPIZ

Yeah have no doubt you are trying to fix it Chris not good for you either.
Thanks for your help.

Edit: looking at the market now looks liek they are back to normal spreads good stuff.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

James Austin said:


> data providers very rarely produce these sorts of ticks, bucket shops do it routinely.




this happens on all brokers James........

ATC (ECN) cable chart is attached. (eclipse shows the gaps)

You do understand how thin the cable can get, right James???


----------



## dasmith1973

James Austin said:


> perhaps PR@Go can tell us what happens to a person in such a trade,
> position closed,
> stops hit,
> other?




I can tell you what happened...the trade is zeroed as per their policy.  I've had 3 in 2 days on GBPUSD,  unfortunately all were (very) profitable, but they were classed as incorrect spikes & that's the policy so I have no complaint.  Other accounts I run either did not show the spike or/and no other account traded that bar.  Imagine if I had 3 losers! I would be have been happy to have the trade reversed.  GoM have communicated & responded well to my questions...that's just trading.

Chrs, Dave


----------



## James Austin

>Apocalypto< said:


> this happens on all brokers James........
> 
> ATC (ECN) cable chart is attached. (eclipse shows the gaps)
> 
> You do understand how thin the cable can get, right James???




these spikes dont show up with my esignal data, plus volume at 7am (when 1st spike occured) Aus was 1800 = not too thin




dasmith1973 said:


> I can tell you what happened...the trade is zeroed as per their policy.  I've had 3 in 2 days on GBPUSD,  unfortunately all were (very) profitable, but they were classed as incorrect spikes & that's the policy so I have no complaint.  Other accounts I run either did not show the spike or/and no other account traded that bar.  Imagine if I had 3 losers! I would be have been happy to have the trade reversed.  GoM have communicated & responded well to my questions...that's just trading.
> 
> Chrs, Dave





"just trading" with GoT i'd say . . . . its about data and quality management not "just trading"


i'm testing GoT at present re spreads, charts, customer service etc, if they fall short i'll move on

so its neither here-nor-there for me, if you happily trade with them then good.


----------



## ISPIZ

mmmm  spoke to soon 5.1 pips  as i look at it right now, whats going on with it Chris pretty bad in one of the busiest times of the day.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

ISPIZ said:


> mmmm  spoke to soon 5.1 pips  as i look at it right now, whats going on with it Chris pretty bad in one of the busiest times of the day.




As I have mentioned a couple of times in the last day or so our feed provider has experienced a problem with liquidity in some pairs (this is not to say there is no liquidity in the market) including cable. We have been informed that this will be sorted and is a very temporary occurence. You should see better spreads and liquidity in the next few days.

Unfortunately it is completey out of our control as we are not creating our own market and rely on a price feed from an external source. There are plenty of pairs with excellent spreads and liquidity and opportunities to more than make up the friday night beer fund.

Have a good weekend guys. 

Chris

P.S. Anyone miss stawned?


----------



## ISPIZ

I didnt say it was you guys just wanted a update.
Beer money for the whole football club


----------



## Real1ty

PR@GoMarkets said:


> P.S. Anyone miss stawned?




I know someone who doesn't 

Although i have a feeling his new alias has a post on this page, the clue is in the user name.


----------



## Naked shorts

PR@GoMarkets said:


> P.S. Anyone miss stawned?




lol hell no


----------



## Stormin_Norman

got an email from go saying theyre discontinuing the gotrader and concentrating on mt4.

what extra markets are go looking at adding to mt4?


----------



## $20shoes

Stormin_Norman said:


> got an email from go saying theyre discontinuing the gotrader and concentrating on mt4.
> 
> what extra markets are go looking at adding to mt4?




It is disappointing to see they are no longer a CFD provider. I have been happy with their platform and service. They mentioned that CFDs through MT4 may be a possibility in the future but to me that seems unlikely- surely they would have sealed this now if they could, rather than lose their clients to other brokers. 

I'll keep my FX with Go Markets, and maybe MF Global for CFDs?? (need to shop around).


----------



## Stormin_Norman

russian mob broco have everything imaginable on mt4 platform. who knows...


----------



## SlideLow

Stormin_Norman said:


> russian mob broco have everything imaginable on mt4 platform. who knows...




hmmmm 


Also Chris any news on the feed, i dont want to sound like stawned but i missing the old variable during the day,


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Stormin_Norman said:


> got an email from go saying theyre discontinuing the gotrader and concentrating on mt4.
> 
> what extra markets are go looking at adding to mt4?




Hi Stormin,

We will initially add some index contracts and major commodities such as oil onto the platform and  we may also put some individual share CFDs, but being honest we would be unlikely to have a huge range, and may just focus on the top few from each exchange. We want to be a Forex provider who has a little extra rather than being an out an out multi-product provider.

As for the feed and spreads, you should have seen an improvement over the last day or so as some liquidity comes into it. Especially the majors like USDJPY and EURUSD.


----------



## SlideLow

It has been getting better during the day but still not the best I've seen during the Asian(day) session from you guys.

But I'm still happy.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Word of warning. 

Oil can/is volatile to trade and tighter stops get whipsawed.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Wysiwyg said:


> Word of warning.
> 
> Oil can/is volatile to trade and tighter stops get whipsawed.




 thats exactly why you would use a CFD to trade it if you so wish.

Volatility determines stop, stop determines position size.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Trembling Hand said:


> thats exactly why you would use a CFD to trade it if you so wish.
> 
> Volatility determines stop, stop determines position size.




ATR and Bollinger Bands


----------



## beamstas

95% of all data _should_ fall within the upper and lower bollinger bands. They probably woulnd't be a great stop


----------



## Trembling Hand

Wysiwyg said:


> ATR and Bollinger Bands



 My point being that futs are BIG contracts. You need a big account to trade the commods because they are volatile and therefore you need a wide stop and small position. therefore therefore therefore therefore CFDs although crap due to the interest are the way to go - much smaller position sizing available.



beamstas said:


> 95% of all data _should_ fall within the upper and lower bollinger bands. They probably wouldn't be a great stop




No but good for targets, work every time.


----------



## Mr J

Trembling Hand said:


> Volatility determines stop, stop determines position size.




This is why I'm switching back to forex for a bit. Lower size for more flexibility with stops as well as medium and longterm trades (index futures are too large for me to use 10-100 pt stops).


----------



## James Austin

GoT spreads still too wide to take seriously, 
but granted, good for testing ideas with micros.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Just to keep you guys in the loop, we have some additional feeds being plugged into MetaTrader in the next few days which will improve liquidity and spreads significantly.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Just to keep you guys in the loop, we have some additional feeds being plugged into MetaTrader in the next few days which will improve liquidity and spreads significantly.




fantastic. was hanging out for some improvements.


----------



## glenn_r

What are the new markets/instruments that will be available on GoMarkets MT4 platform soon?


----------



## rasta

James Austin said:


> GoT spreads still too wide to take seriously,
> but granted, good for testing ideas with micros.




I have just recently bumped into this thread and found that i am not the only one concerned with the spreads. Right now when the liquidity is high, my spreads are ranging high as well

At the moment i have eur/usd spread of between 2.8 and 4.1 pips all day and gbp/usd 4.8 pips. as you can see from my attachement below

Is anybody live on this forum who can confirm that i am not the only one. Otherwise i'll have to follow this up


----------



## James Austin

*traders simply need to accept *that when trading with MMs you are *always* *at a disadvantage*: requotes, wide spreads, data spikes, not to mention an MM who makes most of their money when you lose. [for the first 3 we have our own first hand experience to validate this]

i know that *GoT likes to assert that they dont have a dealing desk*, and therefore they dont care if you win or lose, they just want you to trade because their interest is only in the spread. 

well even if you accept this, there is someone, somewhere, who is very interested in the trades "you" place with GoT. and that someone is GoTs MM [or hedger, as GoT prefers.]

[*note*: i'd be very surprised if GoT is not recieving at least some of the MMs profits, ie. your loss; it simply makes no business sense that GoT does all the work drawing in and servicing the customers, only to see most of the profit go to the MM -- but this shouldnt matter to you in the end, as i explain below]

the *ONLY advantage of MMs* such as GoT, as i see it, is you can test and refine trading ideas using very small lots. 

as your lot size increases (implying you are overall profitable) it makes no sense to stay with an MM; you are now taking money from them, which is contrary to their agenda. 

in sum, trading has enough challenges, so you dont want to be battling the technology as well. hence, you never want to see a requote, data spikes (bad ticks), or excessive spreads, and you certainly dont want to be battling someone who has an interest in you losing.

*you are better to trade through an ECN or Fx futures as soon as you become proficient.*


----------



## hyperseer

James Austin said:


> you are better to trade through an ECN or Fx futures as soon as you become proficient.




From the research I've been doing, I agree that fx futures appears to be the way to go when your capital increases in order to get the fairest chance.

However, I think someone posted this earlier - CME now offers micro forex futures lots over a regulated exchange:

http://www.cmegroup.com/trading/fx/fx/forex-e-micros.html

They even have an online tool called e-quivalent which shows the futures fx prices like spot forex for better comparisons. Could be promising!

hyperseer


----------



## James Austin

unfortunately CME spreads are no good, up to 20pnts on micro AUDUSD


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

James Austin said:


> [*note*: i'd be very surprised if GoT is not recieving at least some of the MMs profits, ie. your loss; it simply makes no business sense that GoT does all the work drawing in and servicing the customers, only to see most of the profit go to the MM -- but this shouldnt matter to you in the end, as i explain below]




James,

We are a straight through processing broker. We pass all trades through to hedging partners and we then make our money as a volume rebate. We make more as clients trade more, simple as that.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

As for spreads, as has been mentioned on a number of posts, our prices are in the process of being improved. We have just arranged a setup with two new liquidity providers which will be plugged into the platform very shortly to greatly improve spreads. If you think your individual spreads are too high, then of course call in and we can take a look and talk you through it.

Whilst the spreads will be greatly imrpoved, it is also worth noting that in pairs like GBPUSD, whilst you can get excellent spreads and liqudity in the European/US sessions, in the Asian times liquidity is far less and spreads can go wide. Personally at around 7.00 this morning I was at home, monitoring some new feeds (such is my dedication to you guys I am trying to get the best spreads!!!) and even on the most liquid feed cable was still regularly over 5 pips on a number of occasions!

As I said the new feeds will be plugged in very soon and you will see spreads better than we have ever had.


----------



## el caballo

Chris,

For EUR/USD, will you be able to get this to 2 pips at worst, and preferably 1 pip or less during the European session?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## James Austin

PR@GoMarkets said:


> James,
> 
> We are a straight through processing broker. We pass all trades through to hedging partners and we then make our money as a volume rebate. We make more as clients trade more, simple as that.




Chris, that's fine, i'll take your word for it.

But you cant deny that there is someone, somewhere, who is very interested in the trades placed with GoT. and that someone is GoTs MM [or hedger, as you prefer]

_can you confirm for me that the MM/hedger does not make money when you lose a trade and equally, the MM does not lose money when you trade profitably?_


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

James Austin said:


> Chris, that's fine, i'll take your word for it.
> 
> But you cant deny that there is someone, somewhere, who is very interested in the trades placed with GoT. and that someone is GoTs MM [or hedger, as you prefer]
> 
> _can you confirm for me that the MM/hedger does not make money when you lose a trade and equally, the MM does not lose money when you trade profitably?_




James, you do not have to take my word for it - check our legal documents!

One thing worth pointing out is that I doubt our partners have any interest in the trades put through - Do you really think that many of them would even make a difference to any risk/exposure? Most clients get naturally hedged and with micro lots etc that you say you have been testing with I don't think they would even notice it!

I can confirm that they have zero access to change our clients trades and/or prices, but I do not know what they do with each trade. Being honest, they probably do not directly hedge everything. One reason being that most retail FX trades are far too small to hedge into the market and secondly as I said above many clients have opposite opinions and become naturally hedged.

As for the prices, once again, go and download a Currenex demo (not one with different liquidity, but an actual currenex) and then come back to me.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

el caballo said:


> Chris,
> 
> For EUR/USD, will you be able to get this to 2 pips at worst, and preferably 1 pip or less during the European session?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




You can never guarantee an 'at worst' because that is the nature of a feed coming from a number of bank sources, but in the most part EURUSD will be below 2 pips. Even with our lower liquidity it is showing 1.8 at the moment. One of the feeds I have been looking at has regularly been showing choice on EURUSD at around 7pm, so you will not have a problem there!


----------



## ISPIZ

hey Chris,
When do you think these other banks are coming in bud some of these spreads are killers.


----------



## rasta

ISPIZ said:


> hey Chris,
> When do you think these other banks are coming in bud some of these spreads are killers.




Tell me about it .. im a scalper, and paying 3 pips for spreads on a pair like eurusd makes no sense, let alone other pairs.

I have a gut feeling that scalpers/short-term-traders are not welcome with this broker .. PR@GoMarkets can you comment on this?

London is open for a while and these are what im getting:


----------



## James Austin

what is the motive for you guys to stay with Go if you dont like the spreads.
why arent you simply using another provider?

just curious


----------



## el caballo

Concur with James.  For a scapler / short-termer, those spreads are simply untradeable.  Why do you persist?


----------



## ISPIZ

Well for starters they are Australian I have been dealing with them for along time and they have always done right by me, funds to me are alot safer than say in UK or US. I have longer term positions in place where i cant really and dont want to close and reopen elsewhere.
Chris said the spreads were going to get better pretty soon and I was just asking for a update I think you will agree even for a medium term trader 5 pip spreads on majors is pretty big, now before you come back they arnt 5 pips all the time I know that and I havent said they are but they are very wide alot of the time so in saying all that I would like to stay with them and I am awaiting the tighter spreads and if that doesnt happen soon then I will look at moving. To easy.
One thing I must comment on that I have noticed is when the latest feed first started the spreads were great and as time has gone on they have widened maybe Chris can shed some light on this I wonder what has happened.

I have a question for you why arnt you pushing him for tighter spreads as you can see by a example someone had posted earlier in the thread wider spread costs a trader alot of money over time so why not put pressure on for some tighter spreads as quick as possible Chris is here for feed back lets give it to him.


----------



## James Austin

ISPIZ said:


> I have a question for you why arnt you pushing him for tighter spreads




because there are other providers that fulfill my needs, i use them. 
so i'm not motivated to make changes at GO, or GoT as I prefer.

this thread is interesting, its recieved heaps of posts and hits, this probably gives many the impression that GoT is "the" provider of choice.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

ISPIZ said:


> Well for starters they are Australian I have been dealing with them for along time and they have always done right by me, funds to me are alot safer than say in UK or US. I have longer term positions in place where i cant really and dont want to close and reopen elsewhere.
> Chris said the spreads were going to get better pretty soon and I was just asking for a update I think you will agree even for a medium term trader 5 pip spreads on majors is pretty big, now before you come back they arnt 5 pips all the time I know that and I havent said they are but they are very wide alot of the time so in saying all that I would like to stay with them and I am awaiting the tighter spreads and if that doesnt happen soon then I will look at moving. To easy.
> One thing I must comment on that I have noticed is when the latest feed first started the spreads were great and as time has gone on they have widened maybe Chris can shed some light on this I wonder what has happened.
> 
> I have a question for you why arnt you pushing him for tighter spreads as you can see by a example someone had posted earlier in the thread wider spread costs a trader alot of money over time so why not put pressure on for some tighter spreads as quick as possible Chris is here for feed back lets give it to him.




I was on here yesterday just waiting for a post to respond to but it felt like I had been abandoned!

I can say we will definitely have the spreads greatly improved very shortly. I have been informed that this could be as early as tomorrow evening. We are just waiting for the details to plug in a new feed.

You are right in that the spreads were fantastic, and now in some cases have widened. Rest assured that this is nothing we have done, and it is certainly not in our interest to have permanently wider spreads. We have not changed the feed, but perhaps our provider has changed who they get their liquidity from - I am just speculating. We have just setup agreements with new liquidity providers to improve several factors to you guys trading, and of course spreads are the most tangible thing. If the new feed is implemented in the next couple of days you will clearly see the difference - especially during the European and US sessions. Having said that, I am regularly getting 1-pip on EURUSD as we speak. 

Keep an eye out, and of course we will send some information to clients.


----------



## ISPIZ

Good stuff thanks Chris,
Looking forward to some good spreads then can up the lot sizes with conf.


----------



## rasta

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Having said that, *I am regularly getting 1-pip *on EURUSD as we speak.
> 
> Keep an eye out, and of course we will send some information to clients.




Hi PR@GoMarkets,

Thank you for coming on this forum, i have deduced after reading the whole thread that you actually work for GoMarkets. This 1-pip spread that you talk about that you are having right now, is that on the new feed that you are testing or is that the current feed? As you can see from the image below, the current feed is giving me NO WHERE near 1 pip spreads.

I actually joined GoMarkets because of the spreads you mentioned on the website. And i got exactly that - for just a few days, and now i am getting these spreads. But from the thread people have been complaing about the spreads for much longer before i joined. Can you explain this? Do new members get a new feed, and then get changed to the existing feed? Sorry i just dont understand this.

Also, as i asked before, is it because i am a scalper - are you one of those brokers that HATE scalpers?

Thanks for answering the questions.

James Austin, to answer your curiousity, i just recently joined GoMarkets this month .. its not easy to change brokers every single day (well atleast not for me) - i got to withdraw all my funds, then start a whole new application process, etc.. you proabably know the drill. I was just attracted to GoMarkets because of their local presence and their spreads (which im not happy with).


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Rasta,

I certianly do work at Go... I don't think I could stomach the constant barrage of questions and on occasion 'negativity' that comes through if I was only pretending!

We certainly do not have one feed for new starters and then one for people who have been here a while. Perhaps you joined just before our spreads widened a little. When I said about the 1-pip I was referring to the new feed, and if memory serves me, it was showing as 1.9 on the current prices. 

As we speak, at 7.30 (why am I still here???) the current system is giving me 1.4 pips and the potential new feed is showing 0.5 (although being honest that is without any markup at our end). 

If your spreads are consistently showing very wide spreads, please give me a buzz and I can look into you account setup to make sure that everything is ok.


----------



## el caballo

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Rasta,
> 
> I certianly do work at Go... I don't think I could stomach the constant barrage of questions and on occasion 'negativity' that comes through if I was only pretending!
> 
> We certainly do not have one feed for new starters and then one for people who have been here a while. Perhaps you joined just before our spreads widened a little. When I said about the 1-pip I was referring to the new feed, and if memory serves me, it was showing as 1.9 on the current prices.
> 
> As we speak, at 7.30 (why am I still here???) the current system is giving me 1.4 pips and the potential new feed is showing 0.5 (although being honest that is without any markup at our end).
> 
> If your spreads are consistently showing very wide spreads, please give me a buzz and I can look into you account setup to make sure that everything is ok.




Dare I ask as to what your markup is?  For example, on 0.5 as per the new feed, woud that present as a 1 pip spread or less (eg. 0.7) to the client?  Not asking you to provide commercially confidential information, but am very curious with respect the example aforementioned.


----------



## Wysiwyg

What you see is this "spreads from 0.5 pips". Consumers see that and sign up only to realise that a 0.5 pip spread is rare if ever.


----------



## el caballo

Wysiwyg said:


> What you see is this "spreads from 0.5 pips". Consumers see that and sign up only to realise that a 0.5 pip spread is rare if ever.




Good spot Wysiwyg!  

Bewteen 0.7-1.0 is acceptable for a short-term trader.  From my experience, it gets very tough beyond that.


----------



## Mindsphere

Just wondering if we can expect the yen pair spreads to improve. I've just signed up with Oanda (yet to fund the account) because of the poor yen spreads on Go. I'm especially interested in EUR/JPY. Any chance this will go down to around 2.5 in major market hours? (Dukascopy even gets as low as 1 pip in normal hours!).


----------



## Stormin_Norman

el caballo said:


> Good spot Wysiwyg!
> 
> Bewteen 0.7-1.0 is acceptable for a short-term trader.  From my experience, it gets very tough beyond that.




eurusd 6.1 when i got up this morning.

usdchf 25.4

seriously; wtf is up with that, even during asia?


----------



## el caballo

Normin',

I inferred after TH's screen shot, you would have already set up your IB account?  No go?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

mq4 -> java re-codes needed.

spreads are back down a bit now.


----------



## el caballo

Stormin_Norman said:


> mq4 -> java re-codes needed.
> 
> spreads are back down a bit now.





Would not the Java re-coding pay for itself via reduced spread costs in a reasonable amount of time?


----------



## dasmith1973

el caballo said:


> Would not the Java re-coding pay for itself via reduced spread costs in a reasonable amount of time?




Know anybody who can covert mq4 to java for Jforex (dukascopy)?  That would be interesting...


----------



## ISPIZ

Hey Chris,
Any news on the liquidity providers, euro is about the only one tradable at the moment. Gee hope they tighten up soon quite often the GU was 5-6 pips last night while fxpro was less than 2. ( now that is not a winge its just a comparo) the spreads are certainly not helping either one of us I got to say.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Guys,

Thought I would give you all some information about the increased liquidity that I have bene promising!

The feed has been upgraded and is running on our server in a test mode, meaning you guys cannot see it yet! I have been told that just needs a final sign off before we can flick the switch to go live which could come as early as tonight. In the meantime, I thought I would give you this screenshot to show a couple of the spreads. It was taken at 1.30pm by me, on my PC:







I know it is only a couple of pairs, but trust me, it is a very good feed. Later in the day the spreads go much lower and cable regularly gets below 2 pips and EURUSD is regularly showing less than a pip.

We will send out an email with the details when it goes live, but it should be in the next couple of days (weekend excluded).

Chris


----------



## el caballo

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thought I would give you all some information about the increased liquidity that I have bene promising!
> 
> The feed has been upgraded and is running on our server in a test mode, meaning you guys cannot see it yet! I have been told that just needs a final sign off before we can flick the switch to go live which could come as early as tonight. In the meantime, I thought I would give you this screenshot to show a couple of the spreads. It was taken at 1.30pm by me, on my PC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it is only a couple of pairs, but trust me, it is a very good feed. Later in the day the spreads go much lower and cable regularly gets below 2 pips and EURUSD is regularly showing less than a pip.
> 
> We will send out an email with the details when it goes live, but it should be in the next couple of days (weekend excluded).
> 
> Chris




Chris,

Now you're talking!  This is what short-term traders really need.  Look forward to the actual imminent implementation, and subsequent feedback from current users.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Lower spreads = more clients/higher turnover. Good business.


----------



## dasmith1973

Nice Chris...bring it on!!! (the spreads, not the dancing!!)


----------



## SlideLow

Sorry if im slow but this spread is post markup yes?


----------



## ISPIZ

Thats the sh#t Chris.
Good work as Wysiwyg said good for everybody.


----------



## James Austin

Chris

if you can:

*1]*  keep the spreads tight, 
*
2]*  clean up the data (eg., no bad ticks), 

and the tough one,
*
3]*  guarantee your "hedger" is actually hedging, not trading against me, 

*gee, fussy old me might even become a supporter of GoT, . . . . you never know.


*_PS after that's achieved, we can talk about giving MT4 a face-lift, its not gentle on the eye is it!_


----------



## Naked shorts

James Austin said:


> 3][/B]  guarantee your "hedger" is actually hedging, not trading against me,




Impossible. If you want to trade directly with the banks, you need to be swinging a minimum of $1m each time. 

They are not able to hedge their 10k exposure to you on the interbank market.

And even if you did trade directly with the banks, whats the difference? they are not hedging their risk, they are trading against you to. 

The best way for GoMarkets to provide liquidity to customers is to introduce multiple independent liquidity providers, which is what they are doing (Well, I'm assuming they are independent Chris).


----------



## >Apocalypto<

James Austin said:


> Chris
> 
> if you can:
> 
> *1]*  keep the spreads tight,
> *
> 2]*  clean up the data (eg., no bad ticks),
> 
> and the tough one,
> *
> 3]*  guarantee your "hedger" is actually hedging, not trading against me,
> 
> *gee, fussy old me might even become a supporter of GoT, . . . . you never know.
> 
> 
> *_PS after that's achieved, we can talk about giving MT4 a face-lift, its not gentle on the eye is it!_




if Go did all that for u James would you promise to turn over 250 million a month in volume?


----------



## el caballo

>Apocalypto< said:


> if Go did all that for u James would you promise to turn over 250 million a month in volume?




Why should that be a prerequisite?  He is simply seeking a reasonably level playing field.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

el caballo said:


> Why should that be a prerequisite?  He is simply seeking a reasonably level playing field.


----------



## James Austin

i did say the tough one . . . . . 



Naked shorts said:


> Impossible. If you want to trade directly with the banks, you need to be swinging a minimum of $1m each time.
> 
> They are not able to hedge their 10k exposure to you on the interbank market.
> 
> And even if you did trade directly with the banks, whats the difference? they are not hedging their risk, they are trading against you to.
> 
> The best way for GoMarkets to provide liquidity to customers is to introduce multiple independent liquidity providers, which is what they are doing (Well, I'm assuming they are independent Chris).




lets see, 20lots x 100k x 20/wk = . . . . 



>Apocalypto< said:


> if Go did all that for u James would you promise to turn over 250 million a month in volume?





geez u guys take youselves so seriously, lighten up a bit


----------



## Stormin_Norman

fantastic!


----------



## lindsayf

"If your spreads are consistently showing very wide spreads, please give me a buzz and I can look into you account setup to make sure that everything is ok."

this implies it is possible -- for one reason or another-- that one user can have different spreads than another..how is this so?  Bit concerning.


----------



## denl

Hi Chris,
I have developed a problem with the GoTrader platform freezing every time I try to use it in the last week. I have phoned support for help, but they do not seem to know what to do and suggested that I reinstall the program. This I have done twice.

It works just fine until I replace the new GoTrader 4 file that is installed in Program Files on my C drive with the one that I saved that has all my setups and layouts on.

I emailed a zip file of my GoTrader 4 file for support to look at to see if they can identify what is in there that is causing the problem. Can you follow up on this please?

I really don't want to go to the trouble of setting up all my charts and layouts again if I don't have to.

Thank you
Denis


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

lindsayf said:


> "If your spreads are consistently showing very wide spreads, please give me a buzz and I can look into you account setup to make sure that everything is ok."
> 
> this implies it is possible -- for one reason or another-- that one user can have different spreads than another..how is this so?  Bit concerning.




I assume it would be possible as we have groups setup for testing feeds etc and spreads blah blah, so technically it would be possible. The funny thing is, nobody who has ever asked on this forum about seeing wider spreads has ever actually called in to follow up the enquiry. Personally if I thought my prices were wrong or there was an account error, I would be straight on the phone to my broker!



denl said:


> Hi Chris,
> I have developed a problem with the GoTrader platform freezing every time I try to use it in the last week. I have phoned support for help, but they do not seem to know what to do and suggested that I reinstall the program. This I have done twice.
> 
> It works just fine until I replace the new GoTrader 4 file that is installed in Program Files on my C drive with the one that I saved that has all my setups and layouts on.
> 
> I emailed a zip file of my GoTrader 4 file for support to look at to see if they can identify what is in there that is causing the problem. Can you follow up on this please?
> 
> I really don't want to go to the trouble of setting up all my charts and layouts again if I don't have to.
> 
> Thank you
> Denis




I have asked IT and checked the email inbox and cannot see anything with a zip file. perhaps it was blocked by Outlook?

I am not exactly sure what you mean, but it sounds like you are replacing the actual .exe file with a new one. Is that correct? You may be best just to save the actual templates and then load the platofmr and import them. Probably another example of it being best to call in.


----------



## kheaver

Hi Chris,

I tried to send you a pm but it seems I am not worthy, (not enough credits).

I'm considering opening an account.

Could you do me a favour, could you send me a copy of a chart showing "gbp/jpy, 4 hr candles, at 00:00 gmt" today, a jpeg or whatever will be fine.

I'm testing the 4hr box breakout method, which uses the high low of the opening candle from FXDD.
I've got an account with gft but the candles are different, not just in time, but the actual candles.

If Go matches FXDD it would sway me enough to open an account.

Regards,
Kim Heaver

apologies to everyone else.


----------



## ISPIZ

Hey Chris,
Are all the feeds in place now or stil more or ?


----------



## denl

PR@GoMarkets said:


> I assume it would be possible as we have groups setup for testing feeds etc and spreads blah blah, so technically it would be possible. The funny thing is, nobody who has ever asked on this forum about seeing wider spreads has ever actually called in to follow up the enquiry. Personally if I thought my prices were wrong or there was an account error, I would be straight on the phone to my broker!
> 
> 
> 
> I have asked IT and checked the email inbox and cannot see anything with a zip file. perhaps it was blocked by Outlook?
> 
> I am not exactly sure what you mean, but it sounds like you are replacing the actual .exe file with a new one. Is that correct? You may be best just to save the actual templates and then load the platofmr and import them. Probably another example of it being best to call in.




Hi Chris,
I have called in twice, but the people I spoke to did not seem to know much about the technical aspects of the platform.  I can send you the file directly if you like.  
Regards,
Denis


----------



## SlideLow

back to the fixed spread again?


----------



## rasta

PR@GoMarkets said:


> I assume it would be possible as we have groups setup for testing feeds etc and spreads blah blah, so technically it would be possible. The funny thing is, nobody who has ever asked on this forum about seeing wider spreads has ever actually called in to follow up the enquiry. Personally if I thought my prices were wrong or there was an account error, I would be straight on the phone to my broker!




PR@GoMarkets,

I dont know what department you work in, but I did call and i was told to "hang in there" till the liquidity problems get solved. I've been patient since then, but have had no improvement in the spreads as of yet (as you can see from the attached pic)...

I also go an email via the metatrader from a person called "Chris Reynolds" stating that Go Markets has even more liquidity now ... does that mean you running up with the new feed?

I dont understand which bank in the world can have such low liquidity when all these pairs are few of the most traded pairs in the world, especially at this time when both Frankfurt and London markets are open.

Please see attached picture.


----------



## SlideLow

PR@GoMarkets said:


> I assume it would be possible as we have groups setup for testing feeds etc and spreads blah blah, so technically it would be possible. The funny thing is, nobody who has ever asked on this forum about seeing wider spreads has ever actually called in to follow up the enquiry. Personally if I thought my prices were wrong or there was an account error, I would be straight on the phone to my broker!





Chris i think a good questions is why would the settings on anyones account change?? An why would all of a sudden would a person be moved without them been notified even for reason such as you said "testing"?

Also just on your last point why should the person call? shouldn't Go be aware of this as they are the broker and contact the client? If your moving people into a test group don't they have the right to know? Maybe not a call but a general e-mail would be nice.

Now i don't want to turn into that stan dude but um does anyone else have the rather kick ass new fixed spread liquidity.


i took a screen shot or three of the curred price also on the second screen is Go's so call live FX feed. So Chris how are they different? Why are they different. and why are they fixed.

Here are some picis

















info would be good


----------



## rasta

SlideLow,

Thank you for your post - it kind of gives me an insight of what the hell is going on. I am now definetly concerned that something seems to be a problem, that they are not fixing.

I can see from your images above, that you are getting a 2.4 pip spread - i have not seen that spread in the last few days at all. I am constantly getting anything above 3 pips (lowest ive seen and very rarely is 2.8pips) ... right now i have an average of 3.2 pip spread. in the mornings i had 4.2 pips.

This makes me wonder again, for the *third* time i ask PR@GoMarkets - has this anything to do with me scalping? Do GoMarkets give such spreads to scalpers????

Here is another image im posting.. and SlideLow, thanks again for your pics, i now know that my spreads are definetly wider than most of you..


----------



## Mindsphere

I'm generally seeing spreads between 1-2 pips for EUR/USD in the European & American sessions, so that seems fine. The yen pairs could stand to improve a bit, however.

I'm just wondering what I need to do to utilise my credit money. For some reason losing trades seem to utilise the balance and not the 10% bonus I received on signup. Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Mindsphere said:


> I'm generally seeing spreads between 1-2 pips for EUR/USD in the European & American sessions, so that seems fine. The yen pairs could stand to improve a bit, however.
> 
> I'm just wondering what I need to do to utilise my credit money. For some reason losing trades seem to utilise the balance and not the 10% bonus I received on signup. Can anyone enlighten me?




the yen was good in japanese trading times today.

the credit is just on your margin, not real money.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Rasta - you may have asked a few times but as I have said before, I do not know who you are, so if you can call up and give me your details I am happy to take a look. You are not stawned are you?

SlideLow - I notice your screenshots have details from our webpage. The website shows an indicative price from Saxo Bank, it is not related to our MT4 price feed.

Further to the above, we are currently updating the price feed as previously mentioned. Take a look now, and over the next day or so and you should see some great improvements, but we are not finished yet!

Also take a look later on today when Europe starts waking up. I know that for example cable looks a little wide at the moment, but in all seriousness it regularly gets below 2-pips during the liquid times.

Give me a buzz if you have any questions.


----------



## SlideLow

Chris you didn't really answer the rest of my questions



SlideLow said:


> Chris i think a good questions is why would the settings on anyones account change?? An why would all of a sudden would a person be moved without them been notified even for reason such as you said "testing"?
> 
> ...........




Also why is the spread fixed and is rather high during the europe session? 

Also when exactly is this need feed cumming because no offense but you've been saying that we should notice a different for a while now. Is this the new feed? If so i don't think it's much of an improvement, if anything it's quite the opposite.


----------



## James Austin

fellow retail traders, lend me your ears

i consider skillful trading to be *a peak performance activity*. 

and one thing that kills peak performance is *distraction*; whether that distraction comes from family members, the technology you use to trade, your provider, the neighbors loud music etc etc.

I think it fair to assert, from reading this thread, that many are very distracted by GoT, and even agitated.

how unpleasant to each day be irrtiated by a provider that says all the right things but doesnt actually, or is unable to deliver

do yourself a favour, give yourself a chance, if you are unhappy with GoT, its worth putting all of your energy into sourcing a provider that suits you, that meets your needs; *CAUTION* if you succeed in this and your trading continues to stagnate, you may have to admit that you are the common denominator

so what are you going to do!


_PS  it may seem that i'm anti GoT, but i'm not really. if you are happy with GoT then continue on. if you arent then why waste another precious moment stuffing around, move on._


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

SlideLow said:


> Chris you didn't really answer the rest of my questions
> 
> 
> 
> Also why is the spread fixed and is rather high during the europe session?
> 
> Also when exactly is this need feed cumming because no offense but you've been saying that we should notice a different for a while now. Is this the new feed? If so i don't think it's much of an improvement, if anything it's quite the opposite.




Last night the backup feed was in operation for a short time as we were doing several test on the feed.

Take a look now and over the next few hours, it is vastly improved. Since plugging it in earlier today EURUSD has been below 2-pips basically the whole time. You will often see 0.5 pips later today when Europe starts trading. 1.5 as I type this.


----------



## rasta

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Rasta - you may have asked a few times but as I have said before, I do not know who you are, so if you can call up and give me your details I am happy to take a look. You are not stawned are you?




PR@GoMarkets i am ashamed at you for pointing fingers! Its so unprofessional. 

First off, when i read this whole thread last week i saw that there were a few people complaining about their spreads here - so i joined this forum to find out what was going on, whether it was permanent or a temporary thing. Then i found out that you were a representative of the company, which is a good thing for us so that we can ask you questions directly. Now that i look at the posts carefully, there is this person "Stawned" who was complaining about his/her issues here. I have no idea what was the exact deal with him/her and you was, but how dare you say that i am him/her? As a matter of fact, i do see some resembelence as he/she seems to be having the same problems as me after reading his/her posts (Dont know what his/her spreads were). And then from what i can tell he/she was banned from this forum and from GoMarkets for registering 2 usernames? (Sounds idiotic of him/her).. But also raises a question, why would registering 2 usernames on this forum get him banned from his/her trading account? Anyways, PR@GoMarkets,  just wanted to mention how shameful your acts are now..

Secondly, as many of us have mentioned here: why is it in the first place would an account with GoMarkets have different spreads to other users? Did someone trip and accidently fall on the keyboard and log into several user accounts and hit the key that changes spreads? 

Thirdly, i did call, and i asked the operator to trasnfer me to customer service, and they said they could help. And when i did mention my problem, they said the same thing, "hang in there, we should get this fixed ... etc .. liquidity problems ... etc.. new feed to come soon .. etc".. I dont see how this has helped me?

And lastly, YES I HAVE ASKED A FEW TIMES AND NO YOU HAVE STILL NOT ANSWERED. Where is your position with scalpers? 

I am withdrawing most of my funds as of today as i absolutely do not trust such behaviour from my broker. Even if i have to start a whole new applicaiton processes again with another broker. My funds are more important to me. Shame GoMarkets, shame on you. Too bad, i actually joined thinking finally an aussie broker with good products.

Also, whats made me come to this stage is reading a hell lot of reviews about this broker (searched "gomarkets" on google) and there are actually other people who have had the same issue as i have.. same thing (wider spreads compared to others, etc etc..)!! And i though i was the only one.

Hope you all dont get screwed here; best of luck ... Lets see how this turns out with the little funds that i leave on the account.:flush:

James Austin, i am taking your advice and moving onto another broker with most of my funds. A more honest broker.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Last night the backup feed was in operation for a short time as we were doing several test on the feed.
> 
> Take a look now and over the next few hours, it is vastly improved. Since plugging it in earlier today EURUSD has been below 2-pips basically the whole time. You will often see 0.5 pips later today when Europe starts trading. 1.5 as I type this.




i have noticed somewhat of an improvement already.

1.5 spread on the yen atm. 1.5 on the euro too (although that has bounced around and has been 2.5 for a bit).

im looking forward to you getting all your new feeds sorted out.


----------



## supermatt

shuddup rasta u fool. geezus you talk crap. I AM SICK of all the go haters. Get a freakin life and stop your F#@kin sooking and piss off to someone else if you dont like what your getting.


----------



## professor_frink

supermatt said:


> shuddup rasta u fool. geezus you talk crap. I AM SICK of all the go haters. Get a freakin life and stop your F#@kin sooking and piss off to someone else if you dont like what your getting.





//puts on mod hat//

Would be best if those kinds of comments don't appear again supermatt

//removes mod hat//

Will be watching the new feed with interest Chris. 1.5 spread on the euro during asian slop time is a good start


----------



## SlideLow

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Last night the backup feed was in operation for a short time as we were doing several test on the feed.
> 
> Take a look now and over the next few hours, it is vastly improved. Since plugging it in earlier today EURUSD has been below 2-pips basically the whole time. You will often see 0.5 pips later today when Europe starts trading. 1.5 as I type this.




Yes i have just noticed a slight improvement but you still tiptoed around the other question. Maybe we should ask one question per post.


So Chris, why and how do spread differ from one live account to another live account.


the original question
_Chris i think a good questions is why would the settings on anyones account change?? An why would all of a sudden would a person be moved without them been notified even for reason such as you said "testing"?_


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

SlideLow said:


> Yes i have just noticed a slight improvement but you still tiptoed around the other question. Maybe we should ask one question per post.
> 
> 
> So Chris, why and how do spread differ from one live account to another live account.
> 
> 
> the original question
> _Chris i think a good questions is why would the settings on anyones account change?? An why would all of a sudden would a person be moved without them been notified even for reason such as you said "testing"?_




Slide, Apologies, I did think I had answered the question previously, but allow me to again. I said It was not my area of expertise, but I suppose it is possible because we have groups that are used in house for testing feeds etc, but not for actual trading. If there has been an IT ****-up with a group of clients seeing additional spread, they need to contact us. The only thing I am finding strange is that only one person is talking about it, and nobody has called me about it, and there are not normally groups with only 1 client onboard, as that would be a logistical nightmare!!

Rasta, I called you stawned in jest, and thought that most of the participants of this post would have a chuckle since the love/hate relationship i shared with him!

Please call in as previously mentioned, and ask for me. Tell whoever answers the phone that you are calling about the forum or something to make sure they put you through to me, and I will take a look. Without knowing who you are I have no way to check, simple as that.

As a final point, a few of you have mentioned that spreads have improved already, and further improvements are also round the corner....


----------



## Mindsphere

Stormin_Norman said:


> i have noticed somewhat of an improvement already.
> 
> 1.5 spread on the yen atm. 1.5 on the euro too (although that has bounced around and has been 2.5 for a bit).
> 
> im looking forward to you getting all your new feeds sorted out.




I'm seeing 4.0 on the yen at the moment.. was better yesterday! :/


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Mindsphere said:


> I'm seeing 4.0 on the yen at the moment.. was better yesterday! :/




I am seeing 1.5-2. Of course it could flick up to 4 briefly, that is the nature of this kind of price feed, but I would be surprised if it stayed there!


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

We actually just got an email from the moderator that Rasta was another incarnation of stawned and has had his account terminated, so it may be best to ignore what he has been saying....


----------



## SlideLow

PR@GoMarkets said:


> We actually just got an email from the moderator that Rasta was another incarnation of stawned and has had his account terminated, so it may be best to ignore what he has been saying....




OMG what a retard, if he put as much energy into his TP as he does in starting **** then he would prob be a millionaire by now.

Just something interesting if GO caned his live trading a account a while ago then what has he been posting pics off????


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

SlideLow said:


> Just something interesting if GO caned his live trading a account a while ago then what has he been posting pics off????




Frankly, i have no idea!


----------



## ISPIZ

EY is around the 2.5 - 3 pips and GY 4-5 most times  so definatly heading in the right direction good work Go.
Gee have to give stawned points for persistance unreal.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

been watching the new go markets spreads tonight. *MASSIVE IMPROVEMENT! *

saw the E/$ at *0* quite a few times.

makes me think if all the coms i pay to Interactive Brokers are wroth it! 

so Chris told all u whining Muppets that the spreads would be improved and it's happened....

good trading


----------



## Naked shorts

Whats the bet that Rasta/Stawned/whoever else he posted as, is actually from another company trying to simply sabotage GoMarkets? I'd say the chances are pretty high.


----------



## Mindsphere

Hi PR@GoMarkets, I'm just wondering if Go has an official position on news trading at all?


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Hopefully you guys have been looking at the new spreads and they are well received, to be honest I would be surprised if you are not as they are outrageously tight in the most part! There are further changes to come imminently including more feed upgrades, three new servers to increase reliability and a way of making stops an limits less restrictive. I will keep you informed and you will receive official emails as well.

As for the question above we do not restrict any style of trading and clients are welcome to trade during news time either manually or with an EA. The onyl thing we ask is that clients do not use automatic sniping tools, there are a couple of them out there and they trade on prices that our liquidity providers simply cannot hedge. I would like to point out that we are putting plans into action to even allow these to be used in the short-term so again I will keep you updated.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Hopefully you guys have been looking at the new spreads and they are well received, to be honest I would be surprised if you are not as they are outrageously tight in the most part! There are further changes to come imminently including more feed upgrades, three new servers to increase reliability and a way of making stops an limits less restrictive. I will keep you informed and you will receive official emails as well.




very excellent. if these spreads and server uptimes can be maintained go will not only be australian leader for mt4/retail forex but a world leader.

the issues have been address and solutions found; and (over)expectations of traders matched.

well done go!

atm spreads on the euro have been down to 0.3 at times.


----------



## el caballo

Stormin_Norman said:


> very excellent. if these spreads and server uptimes can be maintained go will not only be australian leader for mt4/retail forex but a world leader.
> 
> the issues have been address and solutions found; and (over)expectations of traders matched.
> 
> well done go!
> 
> atm spreads on the euro have been down to 0.3 at times.




0.3?  Absolutely outstanding!  I would like to see if this is sustained over at last the next few weeks with platform reliability, and if so, will be changing to Go.  I would expect that these type of  spreads, combined with attentive customer service, would see a movement of forex traders en masse to Go.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

euro and yen were down to 0.4 now. range between 0.4 and 1.2 for both.

like you mentioned, if this is maintained and server uptime good then gomarkets will experience good growth.

just hope they can keep up with the demands that brings.


----------



## ISPIZ

Yeah great stuff for sure well done Chris and Go.


----------



## $20shoes

Credit where credits due - bloody brilliant so far


----------



## Mindsphere

I'm not sure if I just wasn't around at the right time yesterday, but my spreads seem no different today.

As of 9:23am (Sydney time) I'm showing:
EUR/JPY - 3.4pips
EUR/USD - 2.0pips
GBP/USD - 4.0pips

I realise we're only in the Asian session, but many brokers seem to maintain better spreads than this presently.

i.e. Dukascopy's showing 1 for EY, EU and 1.5 for GU.


----------



## dasmith1973

Spreads are great Chris...thanks for working on it!  

Watching the EG go down to 1 at times last night, up a bit over morning session as usual, but gee that's darn good.

chrs, Dave


----------



## Mindsphere

Still seeing around 3.5 for EY & 4 for GU presently.

How can small brokers like TheCollectiveFX be showing spreads of between 0.5-1.5 on the GU and under 2 for the EY when they're only connected to a small institutional feed? I just don't get it.


----------



## professor_frink

Mindsphere said:


> I'm not sure if I just wasn't around at the right time yesterday, but my spreads seem no different today.
> 
> As of 9:23am (Sydney time) I'm showing:
> EUR/JPY - 3.4pips
> EUR/USD - 2.0pips
> GBP/USD - 4.0pips
> 
> I realise we're only in the Asian session, but many brokers seem to maintain better spreads than this presently.
> 
> i.e. Dukascopy's showing 1 for EY, EU and 1.5 for GU.




have a look at 5pm today.


----------



## Mindsphere

professor_frink said:


> have a look at 5pm today.




Why should I have to? What if I want to trade the Asian session?

My point is other ECN brokers have no issues showing good spreads at this time of day.


----------



## professor_frink

Mindsphere said:


> Why should I have to? What if I want to trade the Asian session?
> 
> My point is other ECN brokers have no issues showing good spreads at this time of day.






Then go trade the asian session with another broker and stop complaining.


----------



## Mindsphere

professor_frink said:


> Then go trade the asian session with another broker and stop complaining.




I'd love to. Unfortunately:

1. MB Trading isn't currently accepting anyone for their MT4 platform (still in Beta)
2. Dukascopy doesn't offer MT4.
3. TheCollectiveFX stopped accepting applications the day I lodged mine. I don't know if they're going to process as they're moving liquidity providers (to Deutsche Bank).

That leaves me with Go presently.

I would like to hear from the official rep if there will be improvements in the Asian session. That is why I am posting here. Isn't this what the thread is for? 

Many people seemed to post about great spreads last night - that's good. I unfortunately wasn't around to see them. I was hoping we'd see improved spreads in the Asian session. They look identical to what I saw yesterday morning. That is why I query what's going on.

My other thought was that perhaps I'm not seeing the same spreads as everyone else (someone else seemed to have that issue, or was he a troll?). Hence why I posted mine. Again, for reference, at 12:40pm:

EU: 1-1.5
GU: 3.5-4.0
EY: 2.5-3


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Mindsphere said:


> That leaves me with Go presently.
> 
> I would like to hear from the official rep if there will be improvements in the Asian session. That is why I am posting here. Isn't this what the thread is for?
> 
> Many people seemed to post about great spreads last night - that's good. I unfortunately wasn't around to see them. I was hoping we'd see improved spreads in the Asian session. They look identical to what I saw yesterday morning. That is why I query what's going on.
> 
> My other thought was that perhaps I'm not seeing the same spreads as everyone else (someone else seemed to have that issue, or was he a troll?). Hence why I posted mine. Again, for reference, at 12:40pm:
> 
> EU: 1-1.5
> GU: 3.5-4.0
> EY: 2.5-3




Well, I must say that you are the first to make a negative comment, but I know there is always someone who doesn't like what is on offer!

Let me address a couple of the points you have mentioned - DukasCopy charge a commission per trade as far as I am aware, you would need to add that to their spread to get a better comparison, so do ECNs.

TheCollectiveFX charge a farily hefty monthly fee if you want an account which allows you to do decent sizes (around US$1k per month).

We do not have a monthly fee and we do not charge commisison, the spreads are effectively all you pay.

And finally, seeing something consistently below 2 pips on EURUSD during the Asian session and in your example between 1-1.5 is excellent in my opinion, and it seems everyone else agrees. In front of me at the moment I have 1.4 on EURUSD, 1.2 on USDJPY, 3.9 on GBPUSD and 2.3 on AUDUSD. They are pretty good, in my view!! I have compared them with other similar style brokers and in the most part they come out more favourable. Yes, I know cable is wide during the Asian session, but that is because liquidity disappears. Seriously, take a look tonight.

Having said all that, we are not satisfied to just upgrade 1 thing and hope that clients are happy. We are actively working to plug in extra liquidity and to always improve what is on offer. Over the coming months you will see some significant changes and upgrades which will only improve your trading possibilities with Go.


----------



## Mindsphere

Don't get me wrong, PR. I think the EU spread is great.

I'm concerned about GU & EY.

GU is currently 4 on Go.

On TheCollectiveFX it's 1.3.

Their comission for the $147 monthly plan is ~$3 (roundtrip) / 100k or 0.3 pips

So their spread is 1.6

Similarly the EY is currently 3-4 on Go.

On TCFX it's 1.3 + .3 = 1.6.

I don't seek to attack your company, and I appreciate the effort you're putting in to improve the service for us all. I guess I'm just baffled  as to how a couple of traders can band together, form a collective, and get great rates like that. Supposedly after the move this week to Deutsche Bank their spreads will be even lower. At the same time, a proper company, such as yours, has a hard time getting anywhere close to those spreads. Have you perhaps explored Deutsche Bank as a liquidity provider?

Again, no disrespect intended. I look forward to seeing improvements in the future, and I'll be watching out for the improved spreads tonight.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Mindsphere said:


> Don't get me wrong, PR. I think the EU spread is great.
> 
> I'm concerned about GU & EY.
> 
> GU is currently 4 on Go.
> 
> On TheCollectiveFX it's 1.3.
> 
> Their comission for the $147 monthly plan is ~$3 (roundtrip) / 100k or 0.3 pips
> 
> So their spread is 1.6
> 
> Similarly the EY is currently 3-4 on Go.
> 
> On TCFX it's 1.3 + .3 = 1.6.
> 
> I don't seek to attack your company, and I appreciate the effort you're putting in to improve the service for us all. I guess I'm just baffled  as to how a couple of traders can band together, form a collective, and get great rates like that. Supposedly after the move this week to Deutsche Bank their spreads will be even lower. At the same time, a proper company, such as yours, has a hard time getting anywhere close to those spreads. Have you perhaps explored Deutsche Bank as a liquidity provider?
> 
> Again, no disrespect intended. I look forward to seeing improvements in the future, and I'll be watching out for the improved spreads tonight.




another cry baby.....

on ATC a ECN MT4 broker the cable is 3.3 right now... that's life deal with it and move on


----------



## Mindsphere

>Apocalypto< said:


> another cry baby.....
> 
> on ATC a ECN MT4 broker the cable is 3.3 right now... that's life deal with it and move on




Right, so I'm a crybaby for querying why the spreads can't be better when clearly some ECN brokers are able to deliver them? Honestly.

ATC is using FXCM (no longer Hotspot) for their feed nowadays as far as I understand. Hence the substandard spreads.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Mindsphere said:


> Right, so I'm a crybaby for querying why the spreads can't be better when clearly some ECN brokers are able to deliver them? Honestly.
> 
> ATC is using FXCM (no longer Hotspot) for their feed nowadays as far as I understand. Hence the substandard spreads.




LOL yes they use a Feed from FXCM but the feed is actually better then Hotspot much better...... 

OMG, are GoMarkets an ECN do they charge coms? NO..... they're an ECN style do u understand that fact????? 

go do some trading and stop your blame game jeezzzzzz


----------



## Mindsphere

>Apocalypto< said:


> LOL yes they use a Feed from FXCM but the feed is actually better then Hotspot much better......
> 
> OMG, are GoMarkets an ECN do they charge coms? NO..... they're an ECN style do u understand that fact?????
> 
> go do some trading and stop your blame game jeezzzzzz





LOL omgz how cuddve i been so stupid???? I shuddn't ask question i shud jus trayde amirite?



I'm a customer, so's everyone else here. Why can't I point out that some people are managing to get better spreads and query whether or not we can hope to see similar in future? This thread is a discussion about Go. I'm discussing them.

TheCollectiveFX are an STP MT4 broker. Their monthly fees equate to about $3/lot roundtrip. I am comparing apples with apples. I know we can't expect spreads quite as low as them as they're non-profit, but if they're showing 2-3 times lower on GU and EY than Go, surely there is room for improvement. That is my point and my question. Everyone would benefit, including Go (more custom).


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Mindsphere said:


> LOL omgz how cuddve i been so stupid???? I shuddn't ask question i shud jus trayde amirite?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a customer, so's everyone else here. Why can't I point out that some people are managing to get better spreads and query whether or not we can hope to see similar in future? This thread is a discussion about Go. I'm discussing them.




you're stupid cuz you ask this on a public forum.... what you can't afford the cost to phone them and ask why you have wider spreads?


----------



## Mindsphere

>Apocalypto< said:


> you're stupid cuz you ask this on a public forum.... what you can't afford the cost to phone them and ask why you have wider spreads?




Are you trying to be antagonistic? Stop trolling. If you don't want to discuss Go then why are you in this thread? 

There's a rep here for a reason. I'm asking questions. That is all.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Mindsphere said:


> Are you trying to be antagonistic? Stop trolling. If you don't want to discuss Go then why are you in this thread?
> 
> There's a rep here for a reason. I'm asking questions. That is all.




I am a customer of GoMarkets douche bag

why dont u call them and talk about your issues instead of crying on a public forum. 

I have a feeling stawned has a new nick mods, please check it out.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Calm down guys!!

I like the fact that people are so obsessed with Go Markets that they need to fight about us, but perhaps it is getting a little heated...

Nobody is seeing wider spreads. Compare to this:

AUDUSD - 2.4
EURUSD - 1.2
GBPUSD - 1.8


----------



## tayser

Nice spreads, still a pity about fills in relatively fast paced moving markets - I forgot all about the whole requotes "feature" in MT4...


----------



## tayser

Click Sell/Buy....... 1 second...... "Order is accepted"..........1 second.......... "Requotes".  

*rolls eyes*


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

I am surprised,, as we have a tolerance in place, but even on my test account with NO tolerance, I very rarely get requotes.... 

Regardless, We will have new servers very soon which will significantly increase execution speed one would think.


----------



## James Austin

Chris, excellent work with the spreads.
I'd also love to see the data cleaned up, ie no bad ticks. Any chance?


----------



## James Austin

re requotes, just use the 'deviation' option to avoid them.


** *requotes are synoymous with slippage* when using "at market orders" with a broker who doesnt requote; so 6 of one, 1/2 dozen of other.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

tayser said:


> Click Sell/Buy....... 1 second...... "Order is accepted"..........1 second.......... "Requotes".
> 
> *rolls eyes*




I have made 10-15 trades today/tonight not 1 re quote. with youtube TWS, FX trader and 2 book traders up, maybe check your internet.

Hey Tayser you still trading the rainbow?


----------



## Wysiwyg

tayser said:


> Click Sell/Buy....... 1 second...... "Order is accepted"..........1 second.......... "Requotes".
> 
> *rolls eyes*




Latency?

Hey there, have ye tried to ping go-markets? The report tells ye how long it takes (in milliseconds) for a packet of cyber dust to do a round trip to their UK server and back to your puter.

This run took 340 m/s which is way long and I do believe less than 50 m/s is optimum. (It is Dads volunteer work puter)

They have a U.K. server too I think.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

the collective are a bunch of random guys operating out of a house in florida under no regulations.

go have physical offices in melbourne, are regulated by asic and undergo regular auditing. they also have insurance covering clients funds should things go belly up.

there is a team of customer reps, not a few traders who also deal with operating a broker.

the dispute resolution involves asking for chris, and in my experience having it sorted within 5 minutes.

by the time you consider commissions youll be hard pushed to fund a better retail broker in the world (little own australia).

a month ago i think there were legitimate gripes about spreads and slippage. go clearly have worked to improve these and have.

i dont know if its the markets, or the improved go markets feed, but my robots have been on fire this week. more trades, more profits.

again, well done go.

if i can request anything other then server backups and ping improvements -- can we have oil + indexes to trade on mt4? a lot on your plate, but i thought id ask.


----------



## tayser

gomarkets.com.au = their HTTP server, we'd need them to let us know what rtheir _feed_ server IP is in order to get an accurate idea of the latency and no doubt it's in their Melbourne office, not in the US.

My question is this: if they have a currenex feed running into MT4, why aren't Go offering Currenex Lite accounts?  

I'd happily pay a commission for 2-3 pip spreads on GPY/JPY that I get on FXDD's currenex lite....

(FXDD offers: $18USD per $1,000,000USD round trip (0.3 pip on G/X, 0.15 on A/X, 0.25 on E/X), $1000USD account opening)


----------



## wabbit

Pinging http servers is not going to give you any useful information except to tell how fast you might be able to access their web pages!  Have a look in the MetaTrader config folder for the relevant .srv files and ping the ip addresses contained therein for much more useful results.



wabbit


----------



## Stormin_Norman

my ping to their trading server:

67-69ms response time, occasional one higher but that happens with any communications online.

123.100.99.130 is my server i was pinging.


----------



## dasmith1973

Stormin_Norman said:


> my ping to their trading server:
> 
> 67-69ms response time, occasional one higher but that happens with any communications online.
> 
> 123.100.99.130 is my server i was pinging.




that's hand to know...27 ms average from my Crucial VPS.


----------



## Naked shorts

Chris, I have attached some statistics of my pings to the GoMarkets feed server. It shows all the servers my orders go through, using this you can figure out which servers are causing delays.

I would also like to agree with the other comments about introducing some indexes. You offer one of the best carry trading currencies (Turkish Lira), but I don't have anything to hedge it with.... the S&P500 is correlated quite nicely at the moment.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Moring guys, cheers for your feedback on ping speed etc, but to be honest it is all a bit pointless...

This weekend we should be completing our massive server upgrades. This includes brand new main, backup and demo servers which are at leats two times as fast as the current machines. We are also doubling the available bandwidth which would both allow for increased expansion and improvement in connection. 

There will of course be official emails today and over the weekend and there will be a new server address to connect to etc.

All being well, Monday morning will enable you to access the new systems and experience faster connection, improved reliability and of course, access to the same spreads.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

i woke up with a bit of a sore back this morning.

can you fix that too?  

all great news. hope things go to plan with your hardward update; cause inevitably they dont.


----------



## DB008

If your so fed up with Go Markets, why not try these guys;

http://www.ibfx.com/default.aspx

Got one more...

http://nordmarkets.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1&lang=en


----------



## Stormin_Norman

DB008 said:


> If your so fed up with Go Markets, why not try these guys;
> 
> http://www.ibfx.com/default.aspx




you are joking....arent you?


----------



## hyperseer

DB008 said:


> If your so fed up with Go Markets, why not try these guys;
> 
> Got one more...
> 
> http://nordmarkets.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1&lang=en




I looked into NordMarkets myself a while back - garbage! $5 per 100k lot commissions, and spreads at least .5 of a pip higher than Go!

Trust me, I wanted to believe - they looked really good on the surface. I contacted them with some initial questions and they took 2 days to respond. I contacted them again asking if my deposits would have any insurance against them and I never got a response. That's all the reason I need to stay clear.

I've tested a number of broker feeds over the last few months and the only time I saw better spreads than Go was with MF Global. However, they were only slightly better and they charge commissions. You also need 25k usd to open an account.

For what Go is providing, they are a clear winner in my book. No commissions, honest, good customer service. Instead of relying on unethical tactics, they simply make their profits from a reasonable markup of the spread, as any honest broker should... and I'm happy with that!!


----------



## tayser

still pretty crap when trying to get a fill in a fast moving market.  

currenex feed or not, MT4 is ****e when you're NOT auto-trading - and it's a real shame GoTrader has now gone as well.

And just FYI - I get instant fills on a currenex client located in the US - this isn't my machine or net connection.


----------



## ISPIZ

Need to do a poll between all the banks and see which ones want to trade EY then get them onboard .
Yeah I have had more requotes since the spread has come in who knows every time I mentioned it in the past it was said to be always at my end thats mt4 for you.


----------



## ISPIZ

Hey Chris,
Just a quick question when the invalid prices comes up is it supposed to work both ways or just the way that would be a better price for me? and if you know what kind of tolerance is it set to?
This is not a dig or anything just a question.

Cheers


----------



## admans

yes the spreads are much better now but i am still having quite a few re-quotes and invalid price???


----------



## tayser

(thank christ I'm not alone).


----------



## Stormin_Norman

all good here.

then again, i dont try to jump in quickly moving markets. given the second or so your computer is away from the bank market, can you expect a fill at a level which has been moved past as everyone is jumping into the market all in one direction?


----------



## lasty

Stormin_Norman said:


> all good here.
> 
> then again, i dont try to jump in quickly moving markets. given the second or so your computer is away from the bank market, can you expect a fill at a level which has been moved past as everyone is jumping into the market all in one direction?




This is the problem when you deal with a market maker who is forced to react by offering narrow spreads and gets nothing done for you.
Ive said this time and time before.
The essence of trading is liquidity that can be dealt on not how narrow the price is.
A broker needs to have a stable price model that is robust and doesnt leak slippage.
There are only a couple of these robust broking houses out there right now in FX.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Hi Guys, as I have said, we are upgrading the trading servers which will significantly improve execution speed. This upgrade should take place this weekend. We do have a tolerance to stop requotes, but again, you can enter the maximum deviation to stop these system requotes form happening.


----------



## lasty

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Hi Guys, as I have said, we are upgrading the trading servers which will significantly improve execution speed. This upgrade should take place this weekend. We do have a tolerance to stop requotes, but again, you can enter the maximum deviation to stop these system requotes form happening.




If you enter the maximum deviation then doesnt defeat the object of going to a broker for tight spreads?


----------



## ISPIZ

Exactly Lasty, I actually have it set to 0 but clicked on and it seems to be better than when not clicked on, funny thing tho everytime the spread gets tighter the requotes and invalid prices get worse it has happened twice now.
Looking forward to the up grades.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Guys, just to keep my favourtie forum-ers in the loop, it looks like we will be completing the server upgrades this weekend. Take a look:

Dear Client,
Trading Server Upgrades:
This weekend (29th-30th August 2009) we are completely overhauling our trading servers. This involves a brand new main server, new backup server and new demo server.  The new servers will improve reliability whilst also improving execution speed. We have also doubled the available bandwidth which should also vastly improve connectivity speed for clients.  As part of the transition clients will be required to login to a new trading server.  This new server address will be sent out to clients on Sunday. Please check your email before attempting to login on Monday morning. If you do not receive an email, please login as normal.

Spreads and Liquidity:
Clients should have also been experiencing upgrades to the price feed over the past week which has seen spreads tighten considerably. Over the coming weeks and months the feed will be further upgraded with more liquidity and spreads should continue to improve. 

Mobile Platform:
Once the server transition has been completed we will also be able to offer the mobile trading platforms as well as the Multi-Terminal system.  Please contact us for more information and download instructions. 
If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to call.

Regards,
Go Markets


Have a good weekend!!


----------



## $20shoes

Has anyone installed the new MT4 exe? 
I have just done it and my equity is $0 and no trading history is present. Yikes! I can only assume these  details will roll through tomorrow morning?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

im just going to add the server to my login.

will let you know how it goes in the morning.


----------



## $20shoes

I have just installed the new exe on a second PC this morning.
Followed these steps - 
1. backed up user profiles in the ProgramFiles/Go Trader 4/profiles area.
2 Uninstalled MT4
3 Installed latest MT4 exe
4 Placed user profiles into the Go Trader MT4 "Profiles" folder
5 Logged in using my credentials

Good as gold. Assume my other PC will be fine too (just that I cant check it right now). Can notice the speed increase immediately!!! Excuse the pun, but its all Go Go Go!!!


----------



## Stormin_Norman

i just entered the new IP address in the login box. and all is well.


----------



## ISPIZ

Yep same here all good.


----------



## ojm

I'm looking for a MT4 broker. Is GoMarketsAus worth registering for, or should I look elsewhere (suggestions)?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

personally, my short answer is yes.

positives:

australian regulated + insured
local helpdesk which are very pleasant and helpful
new price feed with probably the tightest spreads youll find around for the mt4 platform without sacrificing fund security (ie goingto panama or cyprus or a residential address in florida)
new servers to cope with increase in demand from clients
none of those silly NFA regulations

negatives:
in the past, a few issues with widening spreads and executions having high slippage (see above improvements to fix these)

there is no perfect broker. but go have recently improved greatly and are really trying hard to offer a world class service as an australian company.


----------



## ISPIZ

Yeah pretty bloody good so far I got to say, order execution is great, so its not my pc after all.  great spreads to.
I would highly recommend them, Chris says they are still working to get it faster etc so great stuff there aswell, only thing I want now is futures or CFDs which I think there looking at.

I have got to say what are the NFA thinking or they arnt crazy sh#t, there must be alot of money flowing out of the US to other countries because of it.


----------



## el caballo

Are you guys trading live getting an almost constant 0.5 spread on EURUSD?


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

el caballo said:


> Are you guys trading live getting an almost constant 0.5 spread on EURUSD?




Hi, you must be on the old demo if you are seeing almost a fixed spread. We sent out an email yesterday about getting on the new demo. Since the server upgrades we have a new demo which is a mirror of the live system and spreads etc will exactly reflect that. We will be switching off the old demo verr soon so make sure you are on the new one!


----------



## lasty

el caballo said:


> Are you guys trading live getting an almost constant 0.5 spread on EURUSD?




Ah .. the lure of the spread.. It sucks you in until the **** hits the fan.
A test of a platform is not when the market is quiet but when its noisey and your clamouring for liquidity.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Also, thanks for your feedback guys! The new servers are lightning fast and and order execution is very quick, so that is all good. There will be further upgrades to feeds over the next month or so which will certinaly be noticeable!

We will now very shortly have a few additional contracts available. Initially it will probably just be a few indices and oil. We will  send out some details soon.

Exciting times at GO Markets, and keeping us very busy!!


----------



## Stormin_Norman

el caballo said:


> Are you guys trading live getting an almost constant 0.5 spread on EURUSD?




no, tell me a reliable broker who is offering them. atm 1.3 on euro and 1.2 for yen.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

lasty said:


> Ah .. the lure of the spread.. It sucks you in until the **** hits the fan.
> A test of a platform is not when the market is quiet but when its noisey and your clamouring for liquidity.





See above Lasty - we are now offering our new demo which exactly matches the live!


----------



## Stormin_Norman

PR@GoMarkets said:


> We will now very shortly have a few additional contracts available. Initially it will probably just be a few indices and oil. We will  send out some details soon.




excellent. i have some EAs id like to work on that use those markets.


----------



## lasty

PR@GoMarkets said:


> See above Lasty - we are now offering our new demo which exactly matches the live!




Good to hear I hope you do well.


----------



## James Austin

Chris, good work with spreads and speed, this will attract a greater share of customers for Go.

will Go consider *linking margin requirements to stop position*.

eg. stop loss set 15 pips away from entry determines margin requirements.
as opposed to a flat $1-2k per standard contract

linking margin requirements to stops frees up capital, i know IG offers this, its a good idea i think

JA


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

James,

I do not believe it is possible to make such a setting through the MetaTrader. If anyone knows of any MT4 brokers who do so, I would like to know and maybe we could take a look into it.


----------



## wizard

Hey PR, just like to say thanks for the upgrades! I'm running my EA on a VPS & it's running even better with these spreads! Hopefully you guys can get some sort of CFD's on this platform soon! Also some Futures contracts!


----------



## CFD

CFD's on MT4, I'd like to see that!


----------



## CFD

In relation to Go Markets email of 2nd Sept. - can you install their new mt4 platform over the top of the old one and thereby keep your custom indi and profiles?

Or is it best to start over.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

to keep all your current settings.

install the new go-mt4 into a new directory. go into the new install and then into the config directory.

copy: GoMarkets-Real.srv + GoMarkets-Demo.srv from the new install into the config directory of the old install.

this will update your login servers, and all should be happy.


----------



## ISPIZ

Hey Chris,
Just for interest sake what kind of time frame you looking at for brining in the Indices.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

ISPIZ said:


> Hey Chris,
> Just for interest sake what kind of time frame you looking at for brining in the Indices.




We are currently road-testing a few at the moment. Hopefully we are talking only a couple of weeks.


----------



## ISPIZ

Do you know what kind of spreads for the dax SnP and Oil if you are doing those 3 ofcourse.


----------



## Kryzz

I just got stopped out of a long trade with the yen (at b/e). I clicked on trailing stop = 15 points. I assume this means 15 "pipettes" as i understand it? i.e. not 15 "regular pips", is this how Go's trailing stop works? Hope that makes sense.

I _thought_ my stop would have only moved when i was 15 pips in profit?

thanks


----------



## Pizzazz79

Hi everyone of Gomarkets demo account holders, I have been disappointed  by gomarket on new demo server, i have tested few different EAs on new demo server for about an week so far not even one trade on all EAs running!. While i still have the mt4 and EAs running on old demo server same time and is still trading heaps?? I don't understand why it not working on new demo server?? any idea?


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Pizzazz79 said:


> Hi everyone of Gomarkets demo account holders, I have been disappointed  by gomarket on new demo server, i have tested few different EAs on new demo server for about an week so far not even one trade on all EAs running!. While i still have the mt4 and EAs running on old demo server same time and is still trading heaps?? I don't understand why it not working on new demo server?? any idea?




OMG,

r you to lazy to even read this page?

Norm has covered this already.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

anyone else's go on struggle street this morning?

i tried the help desk, but its not open yet.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Stormin_Norman said:


> anyone else's go on struggle street this morning?
> 
> i tried the help desk, but its not open yet.




Hi Stormin, what kind of struggles? We have not had any reported issues. Did you call the overnight desk? Can you call in with whatever problems you are having?


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

ISPIZ said:


> Do you know what kind of spreads for the dax SnP and Oil if you are doing those 3 ofcourse.




Sorry ISPIZ, not yet. We are still testing the feeds etc before making any decision on trading conditions.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Hi Stormin, what kind of struggles? We have not had any reported issues. Did you call the overnight desk? Can you call in with whatever problems you are having?




apparently just lack of liquidity after US holiday. had very long waits between ticks, and strange bid/ask prices coming through (ie spread on pound/franc as 2.0).

ive turned stuff off waiting for sydney/tokyo to open.


----------



## dasmith1973

Stormin_Norman said:


> anyone else's go on struggle street this morning? i tried the help desk, but its not open yet.




I had something strange this morning on GBPCAD, I logged into my VPS to check & watched the chart blank out & lose prices and the ea closed out a position apparently at the (internally calculated) take profit while still in loss...can't figure it out, maybe its the ea but haven't had that happen before so sent a note to IT help before heading to work.  All other positions seemed to work ok tho for now.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

that happened to me too.

i had a really slow ticks with bad spread quotes; which the EA acted on, then didnt get those prices.

the EA should have rejected the slippage, but didnt.


----------



## dasmith1973

Stormin_Norman said:


> that happened to me too.  i had a really slow ticks with bad spread quotes; which the EA acted on, then didnt get those prices. the EA should have rejected the slippage, but didnt.




Yes I have been meaning to reprogram my own slippage checks too, I'll get around to it one day!  I chatted to Go & suggested it is the low liquidity & gaps in quotes from no volume.  Actually its not so much slippage but the repricing from market execution I think (& that's why I preferred instant execution), just a bit large on the gcad but it is a minor pair.

Another reason to always keep risk low... at least ended up in slight profit of 0.25% for day from the other 7 trades for the morning.

chs,dave


----------



## Robshan

Hey guys,

New to FX trading and have been doing a lot of reading/demos/paper trading etc. but I started from page 1 of this thread this morning and it looks to have been pretty up and down as to the opinion of Go Markets ..... looks to be positive these days which is promising as I have been enjoying the GoTrader MT4 interface.

I do have a question that I noticed I think maybe Stormin Norman mentioned months ago but I dont know if it was answered or skipped over or I missed it through my skimming, but when opening a position the lot options available go from 0.01-0.05 then 1.0-8.0

Am I able to open a position at say 0.5 lots???


----------



## Naked shorts

Robshan said:


> I do have a question that I noticed I think maybe Stormin Norman mentioned months ago but I dont know if it was answered or skipped over or I missed it through my skimming, but when opening a position the lot options available go from 0.01-0.05 then 1.0-8.0
> 
> Am I able to open a position at say 0.5 lots???





Yes, you just have to enter it manually; highlight the number of lots, press delete, then type 0.5


----------



## $20shoes

Lot Sizes for GoMarkets WITHOUT LEVERAGE APPLIED. I REPEAT - WITHOUT LEVERAGE APPLIED 

0.01   =        10 of base currency        
0.10   =      100 of base currency        
1.00   =    1000 of base currency        
10.00 =  10000 of base currency        

Ive never noticed any gaps in the lot sizes at all. You buy as small as 0.01 lots and travel in 0.01 multiples therein. I'm sure there's a max lot size but buggered if I know what it would be ( that would be a sweet problem to have ).


Ah yes, and as per Nakeds comments you can just type what you want


----------



## Stormin_Norman

maximum seems to be 10 lots.

*btw chris - can this 10 lot roof be lifted* on request?

but as for current opinion - gomarkets are currently great, world leader for retail mt4 - especially given the regulation safety given in australia. i was investigating options to move, but now i wouldnt even consider it.


----------



## Robshan

Cheers .... that's what I was after


----------



## $20shoes

Stormin_Norman said:


> maximum seems to be 10 lots.
> 
> *btw chris - can this 10 lot roof be lifted* on request?
> 
> but as for current opinion - gomarkets are currently great, world leader for retail mt4 - especially given the regulation safety given in australia. i was investigating options to move, but now i wouldnt even consider it.




Damn. I think Stormin has that sweet problem Id like to have


----------



## Stormin_Norman

haha not yet i dont.


----------



## Sean K

GoMarkets PR seems to be pretty proactive. 

Nice work.

http://www.brr.com.au/event/60512/partner/theaustralian


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Stormin_Norman said:


> maximum seems to be 10 lots.
> 
> *btw chris - can this 10 lot roof be lifted* on request?
> 
> but as for current opinion - gomarkets are currently great, world leader for retail mt4 - especially given the regulation safety given in australia. i was investigating options to move, but now i wouldnt even consider it.




Thanks for the positive review!! We are still making upgrades in terms of execution etc and the 10 lot maximum size in one click will be changed shortly.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

kennas said:


> GoMarkets PR seems to be pretty proactive.
> 
> Nice work.
> 
> http://www.brr.com.au/event/60512/partner/theaustralian




I would love to take all the credit for our daily market wrap, but that is another Chris we have! I am sure he would be happy to chat with any of you if you have any questions.


----------



## caribean

PR@GoMarkets said:


> I would love to take all the credit for our daily market wrap, but that is another Chris we have! I am sure he would be happy to chat with any of you if you have any questions.



Hi Chris, i normally trade currency futures through a US based broker, but always had a spot account for various other reasons.
I opened a trial account with you, and i'm happy with what i see so far, only criticism is the slow and "clunky" way of entering, managing, and exiting orders, if you trade like i do, using order tickets followed by confirmation tabs, is painfully slow.
As far as i know MT5 will have a DOM (price ladder) way of entering and exiting orders, which is far quicker, combine that with the ability to hedge trade, and i may even close my futures account.
So the question is, do you have any plans for introducing MT5 at some stage?
Your reply will be appreciated.


----------



## SittingDuck

caribean said:


> As far as i know MT5 will have a DOM (price ladder) way of entering and exiting orders, which is far quicker, combine that with the ability to hedge trade, and i may even close my futures account.
> So the question is, do you have any plans for introducing MT5 at some stage?
> Your reply will be appreciated.





From what I have read, MT5 won't allow hedging.  Just a single position.  So if you are long 0.5 Lots and then go short 0.2 lots, you end up with a long 0.3 Lots position.

It would mean a complete re-write of my EA's so if MT5 is offered, I hope MT4 will also be kept.  That being said MT5 isn't going to be backwards compatible anyway, so MT4 EA's won't work either way.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

SittingDuck said:


> From what I have read, MT5 won't allow hedging.  Just a single position.  So if you are long 0.5 Lots and then go short 0.2 lots, you end up with a long 0.3 Lots position.
> 
> It would mean a complete re-write of my EA's so if MT5 is offered, I hope MT4 will also be kept.  That being said MT5 isn't going to be backwards compatible anyway, so MT4 EA's won't work either way.




id seek out brokers which offered mt4.

or id move to a broker which offered java based API.

mt4 is a pretty rubbish platform to be honest and mt5 is only a step better seemingly. if i had to re-write my files, itd be in java.


----------



## SittingDuck

Stormin_Norman said:


> mt4 is a pretty rubbish platform to be honest and mt5 is only a step better seemingly. if i had to re-write my files, itd be in java.




Yeah, not sure why, in this age of plentiful open source languages, you would write a propriety one when it's not your core business.  A reasonable front-end design and testing system and then java (or pick another language) in the back-end for development of indicators, ea's etc, along with the API to tie in the front end.  

Sounds like much less work.  And we could do X = Y * -1 rather than having to do X = -1 * Y all the time (took me ages to realise the parser couldn't cope with that, mental block, it should just work !).


----------



## Wysiwyg

Stormin_Norman said:


> id seek out brokers which offered mt4.
> 
> or id move to a broker which offered java based API.
> 
> mt4 is a pretty rubbish platform to be honest and mt5 is only a step better seemingly. if i had to re-write my files, itd be in java.



Yes Stormin the platform is to play trading games on. Like the `holy grail` EA backtester. Seamless trading with powerful functionality wasn`t their main consideration. Unfortunately it`s all there is for the small end of town that brokers offer. And it`s free. Assuming they aren`t Indian givers of course.


----------



## caribean

Stormin_Norman said:


> id seek out brokers which offered mt4.
> 
> or id move to a broker which offered java based API.
> 
> mt4 is a pretty rubbish platform to be honest and mt5 is only a step better seemingly. if i had to re-write my files, itd be in java.




Sure MT4 is a rubbish platform when compared with some of the charting programs/front ends i have been using, though i could swear i read you said it was great, only yesterday...or was that just the broker?


----------



## Wysiwyg

caribean said:


> Sure MT4 is a rubbish platform when compared with some of the charting programs/front ends i have been using, though i could swear i read you said it was great, only yesterday...or was that just the broker?




GO brokers have tightened spreads, become more reliable and are moving toward improving their services even more.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

caribean said:


> Sure MT4 is a rubbish platform when compared with some of the charting programs/front ends i have been using, though i could swear i read you said it was great, only yesterday...or was that just the broker?




just the broker. the mt4 platform i use because i fell into it/ it had lots of code written around the place to look at/ was the platform the penny traders operated on when i started auto trading enquiries.

id stick with mt4, until i have to move. but i would look to go to java or something rather then mt5.

wilko, my programming partner calls mt4 something out of 1991 and it looks like mt5 is about 1997.

but for the moment it works for me. but i see wilko cursing at its terrible programming design (he tells me why, but i cant remember - i just put on a sympathetic face).


----------



## caribean

Stormin_Norman said:


> just the broker. the mt4 platform i use because i fell into it/ it had lots of code written around the place to look at/ was the platform the penny traders operated on when i started auto trading enquiries.
> 
> id stick with mt4, until i have to move. but i would look to go to java or something rather then mt5.
> 
> wilko, my programming partner calls mt4 something out of 1991 and it looks like mt5 is about 1997.
> 
> but for the moment it works for me. but i see wilko cursing at its terrible programming design (he tells me why, but i cant remember - i just put on a sympathetic face).





Yeah fair enough, i don't have any need for programing, so less is sometimes more, even volume, bid & ask delta, etc is not necessary for me anymore, i think people complicate things too much at times.
Also on a bit of a quest to prove (to myself) that with a good method you can be profitable on most platforms without any need for smoke and mirrors.
True volume of the interbank, not just currency futures, would be nice.
Imagine a guy with a $3000.00 + charting package, $200.0 per month data feed, years of fine tuning his "proprietary" indicators, perfect money management, always sticking by the "rules", never expecting huge % returns from over leveraged, underfunded accounts, no university degree (no offense to anyone who holds one), gets beaten by a guy who does the exact opposite!


----------



## djc0

Mostly from the positive things said about Go Markets on this thread i signed up for a demo account a few days ago.  Nice to just get a call from them to see how i was getting on.  A positive experience so far.


----------



## Robshan

djco .... myself in the same boat.

I've had good experiences with emails and phonecalls from the GoMarkets staff clarifying their services and trading platform functionality.

I signed up for a live trading account with them yesterday after evaluating a few other platforms as well.

To all the guys who post stories about the good, bad and in between, it has been a great help getting a broad view of the offerings of a few brokers and not just playing into the sales pitches.


----------



## ISPIZ

Yeah its been a great change for GO it took some wingeing and I did my fair share but they came through and still some more things to come so great stuff and I dont think I have had a better broker in the past to be honest, spreads are great EY is a bit wide at times but I only trade EU and GU now anyway so it has made me trim the pairs which has been a good thing, the speed of the orders was the biggest thing and now they have fixed that its great. So well done GO.


----------



## havaiana

Just signed up for Go, they are asking me who referred me. Not sure what you get, but as i was referred by this thread i'll put in the first person that reply's via this thread or pm


----------



## Robshan

I just put aussiestockforums.com when I signed up


----------



## caribean

Anyone else had frozen order entry, with message :"trade context is busy"
every time you try to enter/exit?
Fixed when i restarted platform, all phone #'s tried, where unanswered,


----------



## wabbit

Trade context is a state set by your MT4 terminal and has not much to do with the broker.  If you are getting trade context busy error then you need to find out what process on your terminal is tying up the process.  Before going open-slather and sending orders, check the context is not busy first.  See : http://articles.mql4.com/141 for more.



wabbit


----------



## caribean

wabbit said:


> Trade context is a state set by your MT4 terminal and has not much to do with the broker.  If you are getting trade context busy error then you need to find out what process on your terminal is tying up the process.  Before going open-slather and sending orders, check the context is not busy first.  See : http://articles.mql4.com/141 for more.
> 
> 
> 
> wabbit



"Going open slather sending orders"  "check context is not busy first" 
you have got to be kidding me, right ??
Maybe do a complete scan for viruses, reformat the hard disk and go to the toilet too, lol
Ohh, forgot to thank you for the info., with above bits  excluded, valuable.


----------



## chinadragon

*Re: Go Markets any good?*



wabbit said:


> I have been with Go for just over a week now and have had no (major) problems.  At about 14:00 each day I get a very short interruption to my connection through MT4, the cause remains unresolved but it has not affected my trading, yet.  I have been trading using an EA which places many trades, sometimes in very rapid succession, without requote.  I have only been trading microlots but each trade is executed within expectations, I have even had some slippage go my way!
> 
> I have sent a couple or emails to their support and had prompt replies; I have spoken on the telephone with their staff in sales, accounts and support (they might all be one group) and they were all knowledgeable and helpful.
> 
> Funding your account can be a little slow if you choose bank transfer, BPay etc.  The fastest way is to use a credit card through PayPal (or just use your PayPal account) but their accounts people only work during "office" hours so it is not always possible to have newly-deposited funds immediately available for trading.  The same can be said for the withdrawals: fastest if made at a reasonable time during office hours (you still need to fax them the withdrawal authorisation - - allegedly if regulatory rules change (in the near future?) this requirement will be abandoned in favour of electronic authorisation?)  The delays were similar to the delays with my previous U.S. broker.
> 
> Spreads on the major fx pairs are pretty competitive; the spreads on some of the other pairs are not so.  As with any broker, choose your universe carefully.
> 
> My high risk system took a battering (twice) in its first week of existence with this new broker, but I can say that the zero-balance protection kicked in when the EA went "berserk" without supervision (two 200+ point swings in a week will do that to this system, it's a fact of life) but as I said the broker's protection system worked like it should.
> 
> So far, after a very short evaluation period, I have only good things to say about Go Markets and their MT4 provided platform.  If there is more to say in the future, I will let you know.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> wabbit




Hello, I have one account with GoMarkets, they recently upgrade the datafeed which in my opinion improved the spread. I am happy with them although I have never make any withdrawal for already 4 months. In addition to that, i have a Sky-Fx . c om as IB and they are paying me back US3 per 1 lot traded. That takes my profit to the top. Not bad !!!


----------



## chinadragon

Wysiwyg said:


> GO brokers have tightened spreads, become more reliable and are moving toward improving their services even more.




I can also agree with you. On the other hand the cashback paid with Sky-Fx . c om is not bad.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

http://www.cashbackforex.com/Forex-...ticleView/articleId/63/Go-Markets-Rebate.aspx

go have started to offer commissions for introducers.

can i just have 0.3 off my spreads please?


----------



## James Austin

did you manage to work this out Chris?



James Austin said:


> will Go consider *linking margin requirements to stop position*.
> 
> eg. stop loss set 15 pips away from entry determines margin requirements.
> as opposed to a flat $1-2k per standard contract
> 
> linking margin requirements to stops frees up capital for traders and for Go will encourage more trading . . . .
> i know IG offers this, its a good idea i think
> 
> JA


----------



## hyperseer

Hey Chris - I just happened to be looking at Go's reviews on forexpeacearmy and while the majority are very positive, there were a couple that seemed concerning... just wondering if you care to comment...

One person claimed that they had significantly larger spreads than their "trading partner" ... now I can understand that due to different physical locations, ISPs, network conditions, one user might not see the exact same prices as another user at a given moment, but this person complained of consistently larger spreads (as if being targeted). Are there any legitimate reasons why this could happen?

The other comment came from the site admin himself who claimed to have removed a number of fake positive reviews that were posted by GoMarkets.... say it ain't so Chris! 

hyperseer


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

James Austin said:


> did you manage to work this out Chris?




James,

Unfortunately there is no way to do this through MT4. As I understand it, this kind of margin calculation is only doen through CFD providers. But I may be wrong.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Hyperseer,

All clients are setup on the same profile so all spreads etc will be the same. One thing to be aware of is who is posting these things. With forums such as this you must register with a genuine email address, whereas with some forums, people can post whatever they want. You only have to see some of the things written about all brokers to guage the integrity of the comments. 

As for the moderator commenting on posts by Go, it seems it may have been an over zealous member of staff a while back, but that person no longer works here!

This thread seems to be as close to the facts as any out there regarding Go Markets as there is a number of actual clients on here!


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Also, just so you know - we are currently road-testing some index feeds and hopefully these will be ready to go shortly.


----------



## Robshan

hyperseer said:


> Hey Chris - I just happened to be looking at Go's reviews on forexpeacearmy and while the majority are very positive, there were a couple that seemed concerning... just wondering if you care to comment...
> 
> One person claimed that they had significantly larger spreads than their "trading partner" ... now I can understand that due to different physical locations, ISPs, network conditions, one user might not see the exact same prices as another user at a given moment, but this person complained of consistently larger spreads (as if being targeted). Are there any legitimate reasons why this could happen?
> 
> The other comment came from the site admin himself who claimed to have removed a number of fake positive reviews that were posted by GoMarkets.... say it ain't so Chris!
> 
> hyperseer




I'd be curious to know what currency pairs they were trading.

The spreads that I have been seeing for EUR/USD is pretty consistently <2pips (depending on the market)


----------



## Stormin_Norman

there was old gomarkets, and current gomarkets.

chalk and cheese really.


----------



## hyperseer

Hi Chris, yes, I agree, one has to be weary of the comments posted on forexpeacearmy... even the site admin himself (Felix something or other) has a very shady reputation if you do some digging...

The fact that you come on here and answer any and all questions promptly and honestly speaks far louder to me than any anonymous poster's comments!! Much appreciated and keep up the good work.

hyperseer



PR@GoMarkets said:


> Hyperseer,
> 
> All clients are setup on the same profile so all spreads etc will be the same. One thing to be aware of is who is posting these things. With forums such as this you must register with a genuine email address, whereas with some forums, people can post whatever they want. You only have to see some of the things written about all brokers to guage the integrity of the comments.
> 
> As for the moderator commenting on posts by Go, it seems it may have been an over zealous member of staff a while back, but that person no longer works here!
> 
> This thread seems to be as close to the facts as any out there regarding Go Markets as there is a number of actual clients on here!


----------



## onemore

Hi,

With Mt4 and Go,can you enter a stop entry order with an attached stoploss,then turn off computer and still have them activated? Or do you have to have your comp on ? 
I only ask this because I used a platform once for Futures and it had to be on for the order to be triggered.

Thanks


----------



## Stormin_Norman

onemore said:


> Hi,
> 
> With Mt4 and Go,can you enter a stop entry order with an attached stoploss,then turn off computer and still have them activated? Or do you have to have your comp on ?
> I only ask this because I used a platform once for Futures and it had to be on for the order to be triggered.
> 
> Thanks




if you have SL/TP set, then they will be triggered if your platform is offline.


----------



## onemore

Thanks Stormin Norman,

Thats good, because I want to place my orders before I go to sleep, turn off comp and know they will activate if the market reaches it. And not have to worry about electrical failure ect . 

The platform I used once must of only held the orders on the software until triggered, and not on the brokers servers or something like that.

Anyway Thanks.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

ring them up and confirm with them - their people are friendly.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

onemore said:


> Thanks Stormin Norman,
> 
> Thats good, because I want to place my orders before I go to sleep, turn off comp and know they will activate if the market reaches it. And not have to worry about electrical failure ect .
> 
> The platform I used once must of only held the orders on the software until triggered, and not on the brokers servers or something like that.
> 
> Anyway Thanks.




All orders are held on the server, except for trailing stops. That means you will be fine to place the orders then forget about them or turn off the computer etc.

Chris


----------



## lasty

Go markets have tight spreads but what sort of amounts can you do at the price ?
$1 mil $2 Mil $5 mil $10 mil ?


----------



## >Apocalypto<

lasty said:


> Go markets have tight spreads but what sort of amounts can you do at the price ?
> $1 mil $2 Mil $5 mil $10 mil ?




r u ready to trade those size lots yet Lasty??


----------



## Naked shorts

lasty said:


> Go markets have tight spreads but what sort of amounts can you do at the price ?
> $1 mil $2 Mil $5 mil $10 mil ?




Max is $1mil per trade. 

I wonder, if one tried to drop $100mil on them if you could get a fill at the one price. 
At 300:1 you would only need 333k to do it.

Hey Storm, wanna try it for us buddy?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

long or short the euro, do you reckon?


----------



## Naked shorts

Stormin_Norman said:


> long or short the euro, do you reckon?




Long for sure.

I was able to finally get my hands on some witches tears yesterday which let me finish my elixir of eternal truth. I had a serving just before and I was visited by the market gods who said that the US will be entering a period of stagflation causing rates to remain low for quite a while, making the USD a very attractive carry trade moving forward. This they told me, will cause the Euro to strengthen on a relative basis.


----------



## lasty

>Apocalypto< said:


> r u ready to trade those size lots yet Lasty??




What do you mean by "yet" ?


----------



## lasty

Naked shorts said:


> Max is $1mil per trade.
> 
> I wonder, if one tried to drop $100mil on them if you could get a fill at the one price.
> At 300:1 you would only need 333k to do it.
> 
> Hey Storm, wanna try it for us buddy?




$1 mill is fairly small for what Im after.
I guess thats why they can show those tight spreads.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

max size is said to be increased. hopefulyl chris can confirm.

if not, can also divide up the order into seperate 10 lot positions.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

lasty said:


> What do you mean by "yet" ?




what i mean is............ if you're not trading  these types of sizes why worry about it! Concentrate on process not the outcome.

if you're about to, then sorry my bad.


----------



## lasty

>Apocalypto< said:


> what i mean is............ if you're not trading  these types of sizes why worry about it! Concentrate on process not the outcome.
> 
> if you're about to, then sorry my bad.




Thats ok .
Liquidity at a price is the key for me.


----------



## Naked shorts

Chris I would like to request GoMarkets introduce every currency pair Oanda offers.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Another bank's liquidity has joined the Go Markets feed as of yesterday, so spreads may have tightened a little more now. As we continue to add more liquidity we will be able to increase the maximum one-click size. 

We have a couple of new developments coming soon which I am sure will be of interest to all clients. 

As for offering all the Oanda pairs, I do not know which ones they offer, but if you email me them, or send me a PM I will be able to look into it.

Chris


----------



## fapturbo

I have to say the spreads are very low in peak times.

Qutie good I'm impressed.


----------



## caribean

Happy so far with the broker, the only complain i have is the difficulty of dealing with multiple orders, way too slow.
By the time i exited all orders(combined with the fact that i consetrate more on my main account) i lost quite a few pips
If still happy in a couple of months, i wouldn't mind paying for someone to code a better order entry for me, if it was possible, i know nothing about code.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

what are u meaning multiple orders?

manually having to deal with them all? or are your robots suffering?

personally i have very few problems with my multiple mt4 platforms sending through and having their orders executed since the upgrades.


----------



## caribean

Stormin_Norman said:


> what are u meaning multiple orders?
> 
> manually having to deal with them all? or are your robots suffering?
> 
> personally i have very few problems with my multiple mt4 platforms sending through and having their orders executed since the upgrades.



No robots here, except for the one typing this reply,
Just dealing with multiple manual orders, with a price ladder, or DOM, set up
entering and exiting is very quick click of button for limit, stop, and market orders, all configurable with automatic brackets placed at time of entry, and also a flatten all, or cancel all, feature.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

yeah it would be a mouseful to get around and adjust all those orders manually.


----------



## el caballo

caribean said:


> No robots here, except for the one typing this reply,
> Just dealing with multiple manual orders, with a price ladder, or DOM, set up
> entering and exiting is very quick click of button for limit, stop, and market orders, all configurable with automatic brackets placed at time of entry, and also a flatten all, or cancel all, feature.




Yes, this type of order entry system would improve the Go offering immensely.  Always having to deal at market is a very big disadvantage for trades of a shorter-term nature.


----------



## caribean

el caballo said:


> Yes, this type of order entry system would improve the Go offering immensely.  Always having to deal at market is a very big disadvantage for trades of a shorter-term nature.



From the little understanding i have of MT5, it will have a "DOM", which will make order management a lot quicker, unfortunately it will have other new disadvantages though, compare to MT4.


----------



## lindsayf

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Also, just so you know - we are currently road-testing some index feeds and hopefully these will be ready to go shortly.




how short is shortly?...really looking forward to this!


----------



## lindsayf

Has anyone else had this happen recently?.....I am in a trade in the NZUS from last night and this morning my stop is about 60 pips above price..and the trade is closed out at about 0740hrs...at stop level, with no price move shown on chart.  I spoke to GO who explained that in low liquidity periods (like pre Asia)  the bid/ask can widen hugely and that what happened was that the ask price spiked up and took me out.  They have reinstated the trade...and perhaps technically they didnt have to.....but...this is very concerning...especailly as this is the new improved datafeed.


----------



## Wysiwyg

lindsayf said:


> Has anyone else had this happen recently?.....I am in a trade in the NZUS from last night and this morning my stop is about 60 pips above price..and the trade is closed out at about 0740hrs...at stop level, with no price move shown on chart.  I spoke to GO who explained that in low liquidity periods (like pre Asia)  the bid/ask can widen hugely and that what happened was that the ask price spiked up and took me out.  They have reinstated the trade...and perhaps technically they didnt have to.....but...this is very concerning...especailly as this is the new improved datafeed.




6 (six) pips on another provider right now. Gesture of goodwill by GO shouldn`t GO unnoticed.


----------



## lasty

lindsayf said:


> Has anyone else had this happen recently?.....I am in a trade in the NZUS from last night and this morning my stop is about 60 pips above price..and the trade is closed out at about 0740hrs...at stop level, with no price move shown on chart.  I spoke to GO who explained that in low liquidity periods (like pre Asia)  the bid/ask can widen hugely and that what happened was that the ask price spiked up and took me out.  They have reinstated the trade...and perhaps technically they didnt have to.....but...this is very concerning...especailly as this is the new improved datafeed.




Technically they didnt have to ?
If Gomarkets pricemakers dont have a NZD feed because their supporting banks arent quoting yet the interbank market hasnt changed, there would be a stewards.
The biggest gripe about fx brokers is identifying the highs and lows in which stops or profits are hit.
Finally one broker has seen the light and has decided to use a wholesale broking platform for those highs and lows and no execution will be done above or below that.


----------



## lindsayf

Wysiwyg said:


> 6 (six) pips on another provider right now. Gesture of goodwill by GO shouldn`t GO unnoticed.




gesture is not un noticed....and it was not 60 'pipettes' it was 600+ pipettes..ie I am not talking about the last decimal place.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

how much was the trade away from the SL at the time? 60 pips?


----------



## sails

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Also, just so you know - we are currently road-testing some index feeds and hopefully these will be ready to go shortly.






lindsayf said:


> how short is shortly?...really looking forward to this!




Yes, I would also be interested to know when this is likely - hopefully PR can give a bit more info!


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

I am aware of the trade mentioned above. As I understand it NZDUSD had a couple of spread spikes earlier this morning. As our feed is not 'smoothed' it is very honest and just gives exactly what comes through. All the NZD pairs are prone to these kind of price actions early in the morning, after NY close. When there is no explanation for a spike of coure we are able to reinstate/fix trades as we have done here.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

sails said:


> Yes, I would also be interested to know when this is likely - hopefully PR can give a bit more info!




Well, we are currently testing a few feed options for indices. However we want to ensure that the feed is 100% spot on before we release it. Hopefully we are only talking about a few weeks.


----------



## lindsayf

Hi Norman
The transaction was deleted when the trade was reinstated so I can only go by memory.  It occurred at around 740 am our time...1940 Go's time.
The SL was about 0.72250 at about 1940 on Go's clock.  The 5 minute bar at 1940 opened at 0.71754..that is about 60 pips.

Unfortunately it has happened again in the same trade this time with SL at 0.71578 while the high of the 5 minute bar at the time (0135 Go time) is still some 30 pips below that level.

This time Go were not willing to reinstate the trade citing market volatility on that pair..and describing this as simply a characteristic of the price feed on some pairs at some times.

this stop out meant that I was not in the trade when it reached my final profit target.

Not sure what the moral of the story is

Maybe Chris would like to have some input here?


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

lindsayf said:


> Hi Norman
> The transaction was deleted when the trade was reinstated so I can only go by memory.  It occurred at around 740 am our time...1940 Go's time.
> The SL was about 0.72250 at about 1940 on Go's clock.  The 5 minute bar at 1940 opened at 0.71754..that is about 60 pips.
> 
> Unfortunately it has happened again in the same trade this time with SL at 0.71799 while the high of the 5 minute bar at the time (0135 Go time) is still some 30 pips below that level.
> 
> This time Go were not willing to reinstate the trade citing market volatility on that pair..and describing this as simply a characteristic of the price feed on some pairs at some times.
> 
> this stop out meant that I was not in the trade when it reached my final profit target.
> 
> Not sure what the moral of the story is
> 
> Maybe Chris would like to have some input here?




I know the exact trade in question, but for privacy policy reasons I obviously have to be limited with the information I can give. 

At the time of this trade (01:35 server), it would have required a a spread of around 18 pips. Now I know this sounds  a lot for NZDUSD, but if you take a look at the chart (which obviosuly only shows bid sideprices) at this time, you can see this minute had quite  abig movement. Also, factor in the somtimes illiquid nature of the NZD in the morning and the crazy volatility that there has been so far today and it is understandable to see such movements.

As I said above, our feed is unsmoothed to give greater accuracy (I know this may not always look good at first glance), and whilst you may see a different broker only showing a smaller spread, you may struggle to actually get the price they quote. With no dealing desk and no requotes etc trades can only ever be executed on the prices we get through from our feed provider. If prices are clearly wrong then we fix them up, but from looking around these prices seem accurate to me.


----------



## lindsayf

PR@GoMarkets said:


> I know the exact trade in question, but for privacy policy reasons I obviously have to be limited with the information I can give.
> 
> 
> Hi Chris
> You have my permission to disclose all of the details of both of the trades involved..in case my recollection of the first one is faulty.
> 
> Lindsay


----------



## Cartman

PR@GoMarkets said:


> If prices are clearly wrong then we fix them up, but from looking around these prices *seem* accurate to me.




big difference between *seeming* and *being* though Chris for someone just squeezed out of 18 pips --- any possibility of a snapshot replay of the bid/ask quote at the time in question?




lindsayf said:


> Hi Chris
> You have my permission to disclose all of the details of both of the trades involved..in case my recollection of the first one is faulty.
> 
> Lindsay




Lindsay --- losing 18 pips is a bit of a crapper !

for the record the spike is probably correct but id still like to see the bid ask at the time 

curious on the number of liquidity providers GO has on this pair ---- pretty thin considering supply came in fairly quickly on that spike yet still blew out to around 20 pips

if u trade illiquid pairs and use 'in market' stops, u r gona get nailed ocassionally unfortunately


----------



## lindsayf

If you look at a 5 minute NZUSchart you will see that the stop loss  was 27 pips above price at open of the bar and it went down from there.  So it was more than an 18 pip spike that got me.
Anyway I am glad I was trading with a small position.  And the moral of the story is I suppose that I can only have faith in stops during known high liquidity periods, especially in the case of  the non major pairs.  Makes it hard to manage a long term trade though, when you cant have stops in play because they, ironically, add risk.

Bloody good trade though!


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

The trade was originially stopped out at 23:40 server time when the spread exceeded 60 pips. As mentioned, we reinstated the trade as a gesture of goodwill because there was no real reason for the spike and it was not readily visible to the client. 

Almost two hours later, at 01:35 the stop was hit having been moved to 0.71578. You need to look at the high of the 1 minute bar at this point, not the open. The highest bid was 0.71388. This means a stop was hit with a spread of 19 pips.

Yes, this is a wide spread, but as outlined above it is due to the nature of our feed. By getting data direct from institutions it means we are able to give very tight spreads and excellent execution speed. It does mean that these spikes can occur on occasion, however. The nature of MT4 is that there are settings we can apply to 'smooth' prices and to try and avoid 'spikes', but we prefer to give an honest feed, exactly as provided to us. Taking genuine spikes away may restrict trading opportunities, which is obviously not something we want to do. Of course, when prices are clearly wrong then we are more than happy to fix up trades should clients be caught out. 

I think I have already mentioned it, but this week our feed provider added some further liquidity by way of another bank which has further improved spreads. I have been seeing cable below 2-pips during the Asian session, which to me is more impressive than EURUSD at 0.8pips!


----------



## lindsayf

Right you are Chris.. I had hidden the bar tail with my time line sorry about that...I will edit that post... Still...it is a disappointing way to be taken out of a trade.  Is the 60 pip threshold an arbitary one?   And I take it that sub 20 pip spikes are so common on this pair that platform users just have to live with it?

edit...I see that I cant edit that post now but hopefully subsequent posts clear up any confusion.


----------



## lindsayf

lindsayf said:


> Anyway I am glad I was trading with a small position.  And the moral of the story is I suppose that I can only have faith in stops during known high liquidity periods, especially in the case of  the non major pairs.  Makes it hard to manage a long term trade though, when you cant have stops in play because they, ironically, add risk.
> 
> Bloody good trade though!




Note the bar high at 0.73188 is hidden by the timeline...


----------



## Cartman

lindsayf said:


> Makes it hard to manage a long term trade though, when you cant have stops in play because they, ironically, add risk.




lol  i appreciate your frustration  ----  good stops in forex is an art form in itself --- the older u get the more artistic you get 

your trade would be stopped out now anyway ---  but if the Kiwi spread blows out that easy on sharp moves i'd be looking for another animal to trade :sheep:


----------



## lindsayf

Hey Cartman

...its academic...but actually it would have hit my profit target  at 0.7110   ..so you can see the stop out buggered a good trade.. cost me 50 pips out of the 120 TP from entry .

you see,   if I keep thinking like this I can maintain my frustration levels..which of course will help my trading......


but yes..I wont be trailing any stops on this beastie out of US/UK hours anymore


----------



## caribean

Cartman said:


> lol  i appreciate your frustration  ----  good stops in forex is an art form in itself --- the older u get the more artistic you get
> 
> your trade would be stopped out now anyway ---  but if the Kiwi spread blows out that easy on sharp moves i'd be looking for another animal to trade :sheep:



I have a question for you, have you ever experienced illiquid times on MAJOR pairs, not NZD, in real  market??
Some people think the "real" market is just an oasis in the middle of the MM desert.
I have seen GBP/USD (6B on Globex), and even the usually highly liquid EUR/USD (6E) with large spreads, and not just at news times.
If you want real market feed, and always tight spread...well,
 welcome to the real world


----------



## Cartman

caribean said:


> I have a question for you, have you ever experienced illiquid times on MAJOR pairs, not NZD, in real  market??
> Some people think the "real" market is just an oasis in the middle of the MM desert.
> I have seen GBP/USD (6B on Globex), and even the usually highly liquid EUR/USD (6E) with large spreads, and not just at news times.
> If you want real market feed, and always tight spread...well,
> welcome to the real world




Caribean we all know the spreads move around whether it be the "real market" or the "fake market" on all instruments ---- Lindsays experience of losing a crap load of pips would basically not have happened if he was trading the euro or the pound in either the real market or the fake market at that point in time -- on *most* occasions ----- that is the difference!

PS Lindsay --- good trade anyway if u collected 70 pips -- the problem is if its a "close to the wind" trade and u want to get out, the kiwi is gona cost u a lot more relative to some of the majors ---- i know u know that, but for longevity us little guys need to play in the casino where the dice are loaded with less weight --- cheers.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

PR@GoMarkets said:


> The nature of MT4 is that there are settings we can apply to 'smooth' prices and to try and avoid 'spikes', but we prefer to give an honest feed, exactly as provided to us. Taking genuine spikes away may restrict trading opportunities, which is obviously not something we want to do.




yes. please dont change that. my bots love those spikes. had two this morning in and out in under a minute.


----------



## Cartman

Stormin_Norman said:


> yes. please dont change that. my bots love those spikes. had two this morning in and out in under a minute.




hey Normo ----- have u programmed a "spike attack" into your EA's? -- U cheeky fella  ---- one of the most under developed trading strategies left methinks ---- i cant programme so i have to stay up all night waiting for them -- and u do them while u r asleep !! ---- i am jealous (and tired !!)


----------



## lindsayf

there you go I thought Norm might have been concerned about this but he is just calibrating his bots off my stop outs...:

btw cartman..running 60 and 20 pip stops is not THAT close to the wind is it..hmmm yes it is..obviously..on some instruments


----------



## caribean

Cartman said:


> Caribean we all know the spreads move around whether it be the "real market" or the "fake market" on all instruments ---- Lindsays experience of losing a crap load of pips would basically not have happened if he was trading the euro or the pound in either the real market or the fake market at that point in time -- on *most* occasions ----- that is the difference!
> 
> PS Lindsay --- good trade anyway if u collected 70 pips -- the problem is if its a "close to the wind" trade and u want to get out, the kiwi is gona cost u a lot more relative to some of the majors ---- i know u know that, but for longevity us little guys need to play in the casino where the dice are loaded with less weight --- cheers.



You know what i mean, don't you? with all that bashing of MM's (deservedly so mostly) everyone thinks that real markets are peaches, somehow nothing can go wrong there, lol
Was not meant to be that relevant to Lindsay's trouble, it is bad when you finaly come up with a good trade, only to see it turn to s..t for no apparent reason.
I remember one occasion on Oanda long ago, jumping in just prior to a news release with 5 full lots, the spread widened just enough to take me out before dropping 60 pips, or another, well known notorious MM which would not let me exit while in profit, only when it turned to loss did the platform magicaly worked again! lol


----------



## Cartman

lindsayf said:


> btw cartman..running 60 and 20 pip stops is not THAT close to the wind is it..hmmm yes it is..obviously..*on some instruments*








caribean said:


> You know what i mean, don't you? with all that bashing of MM's (deservedly so mostly) everyone thinks that real markets are peaches, somehow nothing can go wrong there, lol




lol -- yeah i understand ya Sharkman  -------- no market is a peach --- more like a balloon filled with water --- and the guys looking after the balloon have needles, and suffer from Parkinsons (no disrespect to Parkinsons sufferers --- my grandad died from it )

us little guys are in a precarious position ---- we need the big guys to lead us but we are often at their mercy when they have a bad hair day


----------



## Stormin_Norman

lindsayf said:


> btw cartman..running 60 and 20 pip stops is not THAT close to the wind is it..hmmm yes it is..obviously..on some instruments




copping a 20 pip spread is really rough.

i had a bad, evil robot who got me into a long GBPUSD position this morning, just as it fell off a cliff.

came within 3 pips of my SL before coming back and closing a basically break even.

i was crying, but ended up laughing. while 20 pip spreads taking out stops is rough, theyre not hunting them deliberately at least.


----------



## dasmith1973

Stormin_Norman said:


> copping a 20 pip spread is really rough.
> 
> i had a bad, evil robot who got me into a long GBPUSD position this morning, just as it fell off a cliff.
> 
> came within 3 pips of my SL before coming back and closing a basically break even.
> 
> i was crying, but ended up laughing. while 20 pip spreads taking out stops is rough, theyre not hunting them deliberately at least.




My (similar system) stop must have been closer, I got taken out by that one...poop!  How wide is your stop on that gbpusd system?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

90 stop loss.


----------



## dasmith1973

ta stormin....mine is similar, must have gotten in a little earlier. Chrs, Dave


----------



## lasty

lindsayf said:


> Hey Cartman
> 
> ...its academic...but actually it would have hit my profit target  at 0.7110   ..so you can see the stop out buggered a good trade.. cost me 50 pips out of the 120 TP from entry .
> 
> you see,   if I keep thinking like this I can maintain my frustration levels..which of course will help my trading......
> 
> 
> but yes..I wont be trailing any stops on this beastie out of US/UK hours anymore




Umm last time I looked NZD/USD was a native to NZ and not US and UK markets.
NZ have an interbank market and are part thereof Australian bank ownership.

If a forex broker only has links with certain liquidity providers then who is to blame ?
The time zone or the broker?


----------



## denl

*Re: Mt 4 Platform keeps freezing*

Hi Chris,

I seem to be having ongoing issues with the platform freezing. I have uninstalled it about 3 times now and re-installed it again. The platform goes okay for a while and then freezes again. 

I have been searching on Google for a solution and I notice that I am not the only one having issues with mt 4 freezing. Can anything be done to make the platform more stable?

Regards,
Denis Hay


----------



## caribean

Question for Chris or anyone, can MT4 brokers actually see a clients platform set up?


----------



## Wysiwyg

caribean said:


> Question for Chris or anyone, can MT4 brokers actually see a clients platform set up?




If you can open your platform on any computer using the login and password then I can`t see why not. Send me yours and I will let you know if it is possible simultaneously.


----------



## caribean

Wysiwyg said:


> If you can open your platform on any computer using the login and password then I can`t see why not. Send me yours and I will let you know if it is possible simultaneously.



Yes, of course, it is obvious 
Thanks


----------



## Stormin_Norman

*Re: Mt 4 Platform keeps freezing*



denl said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I seem to be having ongoing issues with the platform freezing. I have uninstalled it about 3 times now and re-installed it again. The platform goes okay for a while and then freezes again.
> 
> I have been searching on Google for a solution and I notice that I am not the only one having issues with mt 4 freezing. Can anything be done to make the platform more stable?
> 
> Regards,
> Denis Hay




what windows are you using?

are you using a compiled .ex4 file? are you using a .dll file?


----------



## denl

*Re: Mt 4 Platform keeps freezing*



Stormin_Norman said:


> what windows are you using?
> 
> are you using a compiled .ex4 file? are you using a .dll file?




Hi SN, Thanks for your reply. I am using windows xp.  I don't understand or know how to answer the next question about .ex4 or .dll files or where to look on my computer?????

Regards,
Denis


----------



## Stormin_Norman

windows XP - 32 bit version?

do you use any custom indicators, or EAs?


----------



## denl

Stormin_Norman said:


> windows XP - 32 bit version?
> 
> do you use any custom indicators, or EAs?




Yes I do use several and they seem to work fine when I add them to charts but once the platform freezes it is very difficult to identify if one of these is causing the issue.  It seems to me that if they work for a period of days or weeks they should be okay.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

do you have the original code (mq4) file? or only the ex4 file?

sometimes you need to re-compile the ex4 files after updates ive found in the past.

also, if they use .dll's their compiling can also cause the problem (assuming its not something totally unrelated as well).


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

caribean said:


> Question for Chris or anyone, can MT4 brokers actually see a clients platform set up?




We can't see your setup. MT4 brokers can see the trades that come through, but we can't see or control EAs, the charts or anythign that is on your side.


----------



## djc0

*SL triggered without reaching SL?!?!?!*

OK, just had a very frustrating experience.  

I had my SL perfectly set on a sell trade on the NZDUSD at 0.7230, about 5 pips above the past resistance level.  I come back a few minutes later to see how things are progressing to find out i hit the SL.  Even though the price never got above 0.7226?!?!?  (checked it down to the 1M chart).

See the attached chart.  I've marked where my SL was with a line.  You can see that no candle comes close, even though my trade was taken out.

What's going on?!?!?  Lucky it wasn't real money or i'd be pissed right now!


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Also, some of you guys may have seen our new website. Not sure if I am able to post a link to the site, it may be advertising!

We will every day be uploading our market report to the site, and also we provide links to our market wrap on BoardRoomRadio that you can listen to. We are hoping to give more information to clients including the above and you should see more of Go Markets' market commentary on other sources. One of our guys, Chris Gore, was actually on Channel 10 last week.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

*Re: SL triggered without reaching SL?!?!?!*



djc0 said:


> OK, just had a very frustrating experience.
> 
> I had my SL perfectly set on a sell trade on the NZDUSD at 0.7230, about 5 pips above the past resistance level.  I come back a few minutes later to see how things are progressing to find out i hit the SL.  Even though the price never got above 0.7226?!?!?  (checked it down to the 1M chart).
> 
> See the attached chart.  I've marked where my SL was with a line.  You can see that no candle comes close, even though my trade was taken out.
> 
> What's going on?!?!?  Lucky it wasn't real money or i'd be pissed right now!




You need to be aware that you were short and therefore you would be fileld on the ask side. The charts only ever show bid prices, and of course are indicative. if the spread went to 4 pips, which on NZDUSD is very likely, then it would have hit the 0.7230 level. 

Although it is only a demo, by calling in to us you would probably get this information and wouldn't need to post it on a forum. It doesn't help you get an explanation as it is not always monitored by us, and is certainly slower than making a call!


----------



## djc0

*Re: SL triggered without reaching SL?!?!?!*



PR@GoMarkets said:


> You need to be aware that you were short and therefore you would be fileld on the ask side. The charts only ever show bid prices, and of course are indicative. if the spread went to 4 pips, which on NZDUSD is very likely, then it would have hit the 0.7230 level.




Ahhh-so.  Forgot about that.  :-(




PR@GoMarkets said:


> Although it is only a demo, by calling in to us you would probably get this information and wouldn't need to post it on a forum. It doesn't help you get an explanation as it is not always monitored by us, and is certainly slower than making a call!




No worries.  I figured someone else will have had a similar experience.  Also, forums often serve as a first point-of-contact for such experiences with answers for others to find.  

If it was real money i'd certainly be calling!  Thanks for your prompt answer.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

No worries, as long as it is now clear!


----------



## caribean

PR@GoMarkets said:


> We can't see your setup. MT4 brokers can see the trades that come through, but we can't see or control EAs, the charts or anythign that is on your side.




Thank you for the reply.


----------



## denl

Stormin_Norman said:


> do you have the original code (mq4) file? or only the ex4 file?
> 
> sometimes you need to re-compile the ex4 files after updates ive found in the past.
> 
> also, if they use .dll's their compiling can also cause the problem (assuming its not something totally unrelated as well).




Thanks again for your reply.  I am totally lost now as I have no idea what the above means.  The indicators I have been using I just download for forums like VSA's forum.  I don't know how or understand how to program the indicators myself.


----------



## Wysiwyg

PR@GoMarkets said:


> We can't see your setup. MT4 brokers can see the trades that come through, but we can't see or control EAs, the charts or anythign that is on your side.




So what would be common platform information if I logged on using Caribeans login and password. Account balance only?


----------



## hyperseer

*Re: SL triggered without reaching SL?!?!?!*



PR@GoMarkets said:


> You need to be aware that you were short and therefore you would be fileld on the ask side. The charts only ever show bid prices, and of course are indicative. if the spread went to 4 pips, which on NZDUSD is very likely, then it would have hit the 0.7230 level.




Is there anyway to set the charts to show ask prices? I've seen this sort of question many times before (someone wondering why their stop was hit when the charts don't reflect it). Seems it would make much more sense to show the ask prices on the chart.

hyperseer


----------



## Stormin_Norman

yes.

right click on your chart. go to properties. then the common tab.

tick 'show ask line'.


----------



## hyperseer

Stormin_Norman said:


> yes.
> 
> right click on your chart. go to properties. then the common tab.
> 
> tick 'show ask line'.




Hey Stormin! I think I worded it wrong... djc0 placed a trade and came back to it afterwards and saw that his stop was hit, even though the charts didn't reflect it... Chris responded that it was due to the charts only showing bid prices... I guess I meant to ask:

Is there was a way to see the ask prices when looking back at a chart after the trade in order to determine when your stop was hit?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

there would be an indicator which would allow that to be done.

or bid prices saved and opened in an offline chart. (ive programmed up a tick chart using this method).


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Wysiwyg said:


> So what would be common platform information if I logged on using Caribeans login and password. Account balance only?




Yes, you would only see the aco**** balance and any running trades.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Yes, you would only see the aco**** balance and any running trades.




I think they have penalised me for my spelling mistake....


----------



## amy997

Hi Chris

When Go brings online the price feed for the cfds will prices mirror the underlying cash index or futures index?

cheers


----------



## djc0

PR@GoMarkets said:


> I think they have penalised me for my spelling mistake....




Yeah, i thought that was funny when i read it.  

Any plans for GoMarkets MT4 on the iPhone?  A number of brokers are now offering iPhone versions of their mobile platform.  The catch is always that you have to move your account to them.  Would like to stay with someone i have some confidence in.  But it's also very attractive to be able to trade when ever and where ever i am.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

http://www.gomarketsaus.com/Forex/mobile.html


----------



## djc0

Stormin_Norman said:


> http://www.gomarketsaus.com/Forex/mobile.html




So two different windows versions (SE and Pocket PC) but no OSX (i.e. iPhone) ... ?  Unless i missed something.  I guess what i'm asking is if they have a port of their mobile platform in the works for the iPhone.


----------



## lindsayf

hyperseer said:


> Hey Stormin! I think I worded it wrong... djc0 placed a trade and came back to it afterwards and saw that his stop was hit, even though the charts didn't reflect it... Chris responded that it was due to the charts only showing bid prices... I guess I meant to ask:
> 
> Is there was a way to see the ask prices when looking back at a chart after the trade in order to determine when your stop was hit?




what would be really useful is knowing what the largest bid/ask spread has been on your instrument in the last 1/ 2/ or 24 hours..and when.  Then you have an indication of where you need to put your stops to be safe...or move to another instrument.  Is this possible?

Or would this be too much info for the bot programmers to take advantage of?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

here's some code for spike protection:


> if( SpikePipsMargin !=0) int timeminutes15 =15;  total = OrdersTotal();
> {
> for(i = total - 1; i >= 0; i--)
> {
> OrderSelect(i, SELECT_BY_POS, MODE_TRADES);
> 
> if(OrderType()==OP_BUY && OrderSymbol()==Symbol())
> 
> if(((TimeCurrent() - OrderOpenTime())/60) == timeminutes15 )
> {
> if (iClose( NULL,PERIOD_M15,1) > iOpen(NULL,PERIOD_M15,1)) //Bulls spike
> {
> if ((iHigh(NULL,PERIOD_M15,1)-iClose(NULL, PERIOD_M15,1)) >= ((iClose(NULL,PERIOD_M15,1) - iOpen(NULL,PERIOD_M15,1))*3.5) || ((iHigh(NULL,PERIOD_M15,1)-iClose(NULL, PERIOD_M15,1))> SpikePipsMargin *0.0001))
> {
> if (OrderOpenPrice() > (Ask+Bid/2 - 3*0.0001))
> {
> if(PrintComments)  Print("15 minute spike order closed.");
> glOrderClose();
> }
> }
> }
> else if (iOpen(NULL,PERIOD_M15,1) > iClose( NULL,PERIOD_M15,1))  //Bears spike
> {
> if ((iHigh(NULL,PERIOD_M15,1)-iOpen(NULL, PERIOD_M15,1)) >= ((iOpen(NULL,PERIOD_M15,1)- iClose(NULL,PERIOD_M15,1))*3.5)|| ((iHigh(NULL,PERIOD_M15,1)-iOpen(NULL, PERIOD_M15,1))> SpikePipsMargin *0.0001))
> {
> if (OrderOpenPrice() > (Ask+Bid/2 - 3*0.0001))
> {
> if(PrintComments)  Print("15 minute spike order closed.");
> glOrderClose();
> }
> }
> }
> }
> }


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

djc0 said:


> So two different windows versions (SE and Pocket PC) but no OSX (i.e. iPhone) ... ?  Unless i missed something.  I guess what i'm asking is if they have a port of their mobile platform in the works for the iPhone.




There is no MetaQuotes programme designed for the iPhone, however there is an application that someone has developed called 'Forex On The Go' which allows clients to trade on the iPhone.


----------



## ISPIZ

Hey Chris,
Whats the latest on the cfds.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

We are still testing feeds. We are trying to ensure we can get a feed which replicates the market suitably, unlike some CFD feeds out there which can differ from the market significantly!


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Hi Guys, 

Just thought I would let you know that the testing of index feeds continues.

We are looking at launching a trading competition for clients before the end fo the year. We are happy to receive feedback on this and to perhaps see if that is something people would be interested in?


----------



## SittingDuck

Does anyone know what the minimum stop levels for Go are?

I am testing an EA tonight and am getting an OrderSend error 130 (not a wide enough stop).  But when I check MarketInfo() I get StopLevel = 0.00000. 

I am trying to place a short at a Bid =  1.49674, and the SL = 1.49855 (this is backtesting on Jan7).

I don't use a fixed point SL, it's set from the chart, but am happy to put a minimum stop level in, but Go don't seem to advertise it through MT4's MarketInfo function.

Any help appreciated.

Dave


----------



## SittingDuck

SittingDuck said:


> Does anyone know what the minimum stop levels for Go are?
> 
> I am testing an EA tonight and am getting an OrderSend error 130 (not a wide enough stop).  But when I check MarketInfo() I get StopLevel = 0.00000.
> 
> I am trying to place a short at a Bid =  1.49674, and the SL = 1.49855 (this is backtesting on Jan7).
> 
> I don't use a fixed point SL, it's set from the chart, but am happy to put a minimum stop level in, but Go don't seem to advertise it through MT4's MarketInfo function.
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> Dave




OK, error is my fault (Take Profit set on the wrong side of the trade)

Still is there a minimum stop level with Go ?


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

There are no restrictions on where you can place your orders. You can have your stop loss/limit orders as close as you like!


----------



## Stormin_Norman

PR@GoMarkets said:


> There are no restrictions on where you can place your orders. You can have your stop loss/limit orders as close as you like!




just a note to go. there's a nasty EA called fx genius which tries to take advantage of slower broker feeds to 'cheat' out a couple of pips from brokers which dont update their prices quickly.

id hate to have restrictions placed on all of us cause of that nasty piece of work. so keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

SittingDuck said:


> Does anyone know what the minimum stop levels for Go are?
> 
> I am testing an EA tonight and am getting an OrderSend error 130 (not a wide enough stop).  But when I check MarketInfo() I get StopLevel = 0.00000.
> 
> I am trying to place a short at a Bid =  1.49674, and the SL = 1.49855 (this is backtesting on Jan7).
> 
> I don't use a fixed point SL, it's set from the chart, but am happy to put a minimum stop level in, but Go don't seem to advertise it through MT4's MarketInfo function.
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> Dave




is it because you are putting in the stop/take profit at the same time as the order? it needs to be done separately. 

put the order in, then modify it with the stop/take profit.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Stormin_Norman said:


> just a note to go. there's a nasty EA called fx genius which tries to take advantage of slower broker feeds to 'cheat' out a couple of pips from brokers which dont update their prices quickly.
> 
> id hate to have restrictions placed on all of us cause of that nasty piece of work. so keep an eye out for it.




Thanks for the heads up on that! It is not an EA that I have seen clients using, or heard of for that matter. Luckily our prices are accurate and keep up to speed!

Obviously we are STP so it would not really matter to us, but hedging partners may not react too kindly.


----------



## SittingDuck

Stormin_Norman said:


> is it because you are putting in the stop/take profit at the same time as the order? it needs to be done separately.
> 
> put the order in, then modify it with the stop/take profit.




That does seem to be the case for manual trades (haven't run a EA in live or demo that uses SL or TP yet).

Does that mean I need to wait for the order to be opened before I modify it, or can I modify while it is pending?

Can I place both a TP & a SL at the same time?

Chris, where would I find these requirements documented at the Go website?


----------



## caribean

I must say so far very happy with this broker, the only problems so far are ones i created.
Data feed is a lot better than i expected, even the "tick volume" appears to be useful.
Even changed my mind on MT5, after reading a bit about it on other forums.
Keep up this standard, and you should build a healthy amount of clients.


----------



## el caballo

This broker is excellent in every respect (bar not being able to buy on the bid and sell on the ask).  Thus far, highly recommended!


----------



## faith_fx

thinking of using Go Markets. Wonder if I will have any problems


----------



## ISPIZ

Hey Chris,
The order process times have slowed again bud ever since the reboot yesterday as far as I can see there is a substantial difference in processing times from 2 nights ago to last night.
Hope this is temp.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Hi ISPIZ,

We have not seen any difference in time here, and no other client has commented on it. We are currently performing a restart to our server following an update, but this should have no bearing on connection speed or trade times etc. 

Feel free to call and we can test your connection, but since the upgrades from 2 months ago, everything has been fine. I hope it is only a temporary blip at your end.

Chris


----------



## ISPIZ

Mmmmm   cheers Chris seems to be ok tongiht, could have been my end this time who knows, all fixed tho so all good.
Any news on the cfds.


----------



## Alpha_Bet

Have read this thread in it's entirety. Thank you all, very informative.
Quick intro, I have traded shares, cfds, futures but never spotFX. After reading this thread have decided to give GoMarkets a try.... so you're all to blame!

To PR@GoMarkets, Hi Chris. If I can hijack this thread and divert it towards a question regarding the synthetics GoMarkets will be offering on certain Futures (Indexes etc). 
1) As has been asked earlier, any time frame for implementation? Just fine tuning the Algo's?

2)I believe you may have said earlier that trades made on these synthetics would be passed onto another entity for hedging? Will this entity have any  control regarding GoMarkets platform/trade operation?

I have traded CFDs related to Futures (Indexes) before with Market Makers, and have found them not satisfied to just hedge and pocket the spread but once they realise you are a successful trader, resort to all the nefarious activities to give them the edge (platform freezes, sticky tickets, manual dealing etc). I truly hope this is not an experience I will face trading with GoMarkets.

Thanks to all contributors for making this an extremely informative thread.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Alpha_Bet said:


> Have read this thread in it's entirety. Thank you all, very informative.
> Quick intro, I have traded shares, cfds, futures but never spotFX. After reading this thread have decided to give GoMarkets a try.... so you're all to blame!
> 
> To PR@GoMarkets, Hi Chris. If I can hijack this thread and divert it towards a question regarding the synthetics GoMarkets will be offering on certain Futures (Indexes etc).
> 1) As has been asked earlier, any time frame for implementation? Just fine tuning the Algo's?
> 
> 2)I believe you may have said earlier that trades made on these synthetics would be passed onto another entity for hedging? Will this entity have any  control regarding GoMarkets platform/trade operation?
> 
> I have traded CFDs related to Futures (Indexes) before with Market Makers, and have found them not satisfied to just hedge and pocket the spread but once they realise you are a successful trader, resort to all the nefarious activities to give them the edge (platform freezes, sticky tickets, manual dealing etc). I truly hope this is not an experience I will face trading with GoMarkets.
> 
> Thanks to all contributors for making this an extremely informative thread.




Hi Alpha, welcome!

We are still looking at suitable feeds and setups for these indices. It is not the easiest process because we want to ensure that we have a correct feed which can be left alone and trusted to follow the market accordingly. As for time frame, realistically, we are looking towards the end of the year. 

We will of course be completely straight through processing for all contracts we offer. Our hedging partners have no access to prices/systems so you can be sure that there will be no manipulation. The nature of some CFD contracts is that they are not reliable, or do not necessarily track the market accordingly so brokers may use different methods in order to make money. As we do not do these king of things, we need to ensure we have a perfect price feed.

We actually had MetaQuotes in the office last week for a few days and we discussed the setup of these indices and the best way to arrange it.

Chris


----------



## Alpha_Bet

Thanks Chris. Your participation in these forums and the related transparency regarding GoMarkets is much appreciated.


----------



## ISPIZ

Hey Chris,
Gee nice spreads this morn bud wow EU barly over 1 pip all morning very nice, I assume there were more liquidity providers added.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## ISPIZ

MMmmm  there is up to 2 pips there but still seem to be better than last week in general.


----------



## kbp

today on demo acc I've just noticed that there is no margin call with GO and
my free margin went negative.  How could this happen?


----------



## Wysiwyg

kbp said:


> today on demo acc I've just noticed that there is no margin call with GO and
> my free margin went negative.  How could this happen?



A good idea is to call them on the telephone for personal problems.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

kbp said:


> today on demo acc I've just noticed that there is no margin call with GO and
> my free margin went negative.  How could this happen?




One of my colleagues who operates the live chat informed me about this. I believe you came on there through the site? It is best to call or email directly with these kind of questions as the forum is only checked sporadically. 

We do have an automatic stopout procedure in place, when your equity reaches only 50% of your margin level. This of course, like most brokers means your account can go into negative free margin, but is in place to try to avoid you from going into a negative balance.

If you want further clarification, please call me.


----------



## kbp

PR@GoMarkets said:


> One of my colleagues who operates the live chat informed me about this. I believe you came on there through the site? It is best to call or email directly with these kind of questions as the forum is only checked sporadically.
> 
> We do have an automatic stopout procedure in place, when your equity reaches only 50% of your margin level. This of course, like most brokers means your account can go into negative free margin, but is in place to try to avoid you from going into a negative balance.
> 
> If you want further clarification, please call me.




thank you for your fast response  
yes that was me on the live chat. I realised it when I was trying to lose some money of my demo acc as I wanna see how hard it is to earn profit with just $1k capital.  
He told me to call you but I posted it here because I wasn't in a rush though. Thanks A+


----------



## ISPIZ

Hey Guys,
Is anyone else having really slow order processing on GO my orders are consistently slow at the moment I have tried my FXDD account and thats  not bad well as good as they can be  lol.
I have tried all the demo mt4s I have and they are all faster and I have a ping speed of 52ms.
Has something changed Chris or ?  coz the orders are painful and has been for about a week for me.


----------



## admans

Hey Ispiz, 
i have been having slow ordering time for quite some time and my internet connection is fine. seemed to have changed to a slower time in the last 2-3 weeks


----------



## James Austin

my Go price bars are starting 30 to 40 seconds ahead of G.M.Time

turn on a 1min chart and compare to GMT at http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=211

is this the same for any one else??

thanks


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Hi ISPIZ (i wish I knew your real name),

You mentioned a couple of weeks ago that it was running slow and then it was fine the next day. Could it be the same case again?

Nothing has changed at all at our end, and we are even setting up additional data centres in other locations to improve speed for clients. 

There was an issue with a few ISPs at the end of last week and start of this, Internode for one. Internode actually lost connection for about 30 minutes on Friday afternoon. If you call in, we may be able to run a packet test from our server to your IP address to see if you are getting any loss of data. 

As for the chart times being 30 seconds or so out with the GMT you are seeing, the MT4 system does a daily time synchronisation over the net, so there would be no reason for it to be out by more than a couple of seconds. Obviously the source can differ slightly, but I wouldn't expect it to be that much... on the plus side, if you can see 30 seconds into the future, you could start selling it as the new 'Holy Grail' FX System.


----------



## James Austin

no, there's no advantage re price, the time difference merely paints the price bars differently to a platform in synch with GMTime

any way, dont take my word for it, check it yourself against GMTime........i dont know what Go synchs to, but it isnt GMTime



PR@GoMarkets said:


> Hi ISPIZ (i wish I knew your real name),
> 
> You mentioned a couple of weeks ago that it was running slow and then it was fine the next day. Could it be the same case again?
> 
> Nothing has changed at all at our end, and we are even setting up additional data centres in other locations to improve speed for clients.
> 
> There was an issue with a few ISPs at the end of last week and start of this, Internode for one. Internode actually lost connection for about 30 minutes on Friday afternoon. If you call in, we may be able to run a packet test from our server to your IP address to see if you are getting any loss of data.
> 
> As for the chart times being 30 seconds or so out with the GMT you are seeing, the MT4 system does a daily time synchronisation over the net, so there would be no reason for it to be out by more than a couple of seconds. Obviously the source can differ slightly, but I wouldn't expect it to be that much... on the plus side, if you can see 30 seconds into the future, you could start selling it as the new 'Holy Grail' FX System.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

James Austin said:


> no, there's no advantage re price, the time difference merely paints the price bars differently to a platform in synch with GMTime
> 
> any way, dont take my word for it, check it yourself against GMTime........i dont know what Go synchs to, but it isnt GMTime




James, 

That website seems to take the time form your computer and then make the change with regards to the time frame. For example, I just brought it up, then changed my computer time by 30 seconds, and it changed the time showing on that website. Try it for yourself, move your clock forward 20 seconds and it will change. If you edit your clock to be in sync with the MT4 and then go back to the site, it will match up. Compare it to other brokers if you have them and I am sure they will be basically the same. 

Also, please note that it is not us who performs the time sync, but it is a feature built into the MT4 by the developers of the platform.


----------



## ISPIZ

Hey Chris,
Well for a second time it has been my end great to know and as I have said I am the first to say if it ends up being me, speed is back to where it should be again good stuff.
I kind like being anonymous adds a bit of mystery to it all  lol.
I have spoken to you on the phone many times.

Cheers on the good work once again, I must say I am one of your biggest fans and no doubt you would have alot of accounts via my words so please dont feel like that was a attack all I was doing is seeign if anyone else having probs to see if me or ?
Cheers
Houdini


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Well glad to know that whatever the problem was has now gone. Very strange sometimes. As I say, Internode lost connection to our server last week, which was frustrating in our office. I was able to connect to another MT4 provider as well! They normally sort themselves out in the end.


----------



## James Austin

no worries Chris, it was just an observation, and there is no advanatage or disadvantage, Go simply paints its price bars differently

eg compare Go's 1 min chart to IGs 1 min, the bars arent starting at the same time by 30 to 40 secs, so someone is out of synch with universal time




PR@GoMarkets said:


> James,
> 
> That website seems to take the time form your computer and then make the change with regards to the time frame. For example, I just brought it up, then changed my computer time by 30 seconds, and it changed the time showing on that website. Try it for yourself, move your clock forward 20 seconds and it will change. If you edit your clock to be in sync with the MT4 and then go back to the site, it will match up. Compare it to other brokers if you have them and I am sure they will be basically the same.
> 
> Also, please note that it is not us who performs the time sync, but it is a feature built into the MT4 by the developers of the platform.


----------



## lasty

James Austin said:


> no worries Chris, it was just an observation, and there is no advanatage or disadvantage, Go simply paints its price bars differently
> 
> eg compare Go's 1 min chart to IGs 1 min, the bars arent starting at the same time by 30 to 40 secs, so someone is out of synch with universal time




I suggest you go here for the reasoning
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17946


----------



## kheaver

Chris, I understand go's chart time is gmt+2, just curious why different brokers use different times, and what made you choose +2.

Kim


----------



## James Austin

hi chris, Go's charts are now in synch with universal time :dunno:


----------



## James Austin

my own view is +2 is good because the new day starts at NY's 5pm which is pretty much globally accepted as one of the aritrary fx start of day times, as is Tokyo's 10am




kheaver said:


> Chris, I understand go's chart time is gmt+2, just curious why different brokers use different times, and what made you choose +2.
> 
> Kim


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

kheaver said:


> Chris, I understand go's chart time is gmt+2, just curious why different brokers use different times, and what made you choose +2.
> 
> Kim




Put simply, GMT+2 is the default because that is where MetaQuotes are based. I don't know why they didn't bother to change it at the time, but to be hinest, whetever is picked will always be wrong/right for someone!

James, glad the times now match up, but very strange, as other than the daily optimisation, nothing has changed. Did you change your computer time?


----------



## Wysiwyg

Looks like a few posters can't get by without a whinge and then it's all smiles when they themselves are at fault. I abhor ignorance but some human beings are best handled that way.


----------



## caribean

Hi Chris, order processing  the last couple of weeks is getting slower, any reason why?


----------



## CFD

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Put simply, GMT+2 is the default because that is where MetaQuotes are based.




Many mt4 brokers have different times. Can GMT+2 be changed on request?


----------



## ISPIZ

Yeah my order process still slwo after I thought it was me not sure whats going on.
Bit scared to mention it these days to be honest sound like broken record.
I have a Ping speed of like 26ms  fantastic speed there.
I will call them one day see what they have to say.


----------



## macca

Hi,

I have noticed that I now get an "order accepted"  box then the order is processed.

Before it used to be that quick I didn't have time to see anything.

Definitely slower, I am going to try a reinstall to see if that helps 

Will advise the result after tomorrow nights trading.


----------



## Alpha_Bet

Thanks for your feedback regarding transaction/dealing speed caribean, ISPIZ and macca. Interested to find out what the problem is, and which end it exists at. If you are all profitable traders I have an alarm that starts to tingle.

Edit: Posted incorrect names posters.


----------



## sinner

James Austin said:


> no, there's no advantage re price, the time difference merely paints the price bars differently to a platform in synch with GMTime
> 
> any way, dont take my word for it, check it yourself against GMTime........i dont know what Go synchs to, but it isnt GMTime




Go and Alpari UK seem pretty similar to me (although I dunno if they are syncd to GMT as you say). Never had problems with using signals from Go charts..


----------



## caribean

Alpha_Bet said:


> Thanks for your feedback regarding transaction/dealing speed caribean, ISPIZ and macca. Interested to find out what the problem is, and which end it exists at. If you are all profitable traders I have an alarm that starts to tingle.
> 
> Edit: Posted incorrect names posters.




It is still a trial account for me, i don't pay too much attention to it as my primary account takes precedence, however when i did pay attention i found exiting at a precise level almost impossible lately, I'm not saying it is always against the trader, but frustrating nonetheless, the lag can be up to 5-6 seconds.
Thank you for your prompt reply,
 regards.


----------



## supermatt

Was just wondering if go markets is ever going to make an iphone/ipod touch app for mt4 or a webbased platform ? pretty sure it would be a good move seems apple is huge now.

Fxpro does it, thats why i mentioned it?


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Interesting to hear that a few of you have had slower connection/execution speeds recently. We have made no changes here, and are actually implementing several data centres to improve conenctivity in anticipation of more clients.

In terms of feedback form my end, I have Optus ADSL2+ at home, and last night my internet was running at a snails pace, and connecting to the server was tempermental. Over the past 2-3 weeks, there have been ISP problems with internode, tpg, iinet and now Optus, so this could be a factor.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

supermatt said:


> Was just wondering if go markets is ever going to make an iphone/ipod touch app for mt4 or a webbased platform ? pretty sure it would be a good move seems apple is huge now.
> 
> Fxpro does it, thats why i mentioned it?




I don't know if we will be doing anything like this, however there is an iPhone application for MT4 available through the app store. It is called Forex on the go.


----------



## supermatt

yep forex on the go is pretty good. ill just use that in the future


----------



## macca

Hi,

Well I have done the reinstall but unfortunately no improvement.

I am still getting the "order accepted" box a few seconds after I place an order, whereas in the past it simply processed the order ASAP.

Is this happening to anyone else ?


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

macca said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well I have done the reinstall but unfortunately no improvement.
> 
> I am still getting the "order accepted" box a few seconds after I place an order, whereas in the past it simply processed the order ASAP.
> 
> Is this happening to anyone else ?




Can you give me your IP address and I can get the server admin to run a packet test to make sure all data is getting through to you? I imagine you don't want to do this over the forum, so feel free to call me or email me.


----------



## Alpha_Bet

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Can you give me your IP address and I can get the server admin to run a packet test to make sure all data is getting through to you? I imagine you don't want to do this over the forum, so feel free to call me or email me.




Macca, has the problem been resolved?
Caribean and ISPIZ, have your trade execution issues been rectified - wherever the problem lay.
I hate sticky tickets.... wouldn't like to think this is the issue here.


----------



## macca

Hi,

Better tonight, I did not get the "Trade accepted" box, the trades just went through. If it stays like tonight I will be happy, of course if it was to get quicker I wouldn't complain, but no hanging around for seconds while the market moved against me.

Chris, if it reverts to Captain Slow again I will contact you


----------



## caribean

Alpha_Bet said:


> Macca, has the problem been resolved?
> Caribean and ISPIZ, have your trade execution issues been rectified - wherever the problem lay.
> I hate sticky tickets.... wouldn't like to think this is the issue here.




No issue not resolved yet, will test it again tonight and let you know.

On another thing, if you ever do decide to add stock index instrument's, go for the futures if possible, not the cash, like the :ES, YM, FDAX, etc.
It should be possible as FXPRO provides the SIF's without having to charge for it, and the feed is quite reasonable,  (trading with FXPRO is definitely NOT)from what I've seen.
As I'm currently trialling another "local" MT4 based broker on stock index, but they only provide the cash, which proves a pain, since a lot of us would like to trade and or enter, exit and adjust orders on the times those cash markets are closed.
I would imagine the majority of your clientÃ¨le will not be full time traders, so the futures  it will be the way to go, IMHO.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Hi guys,

Just thought I would let you know we completed setup of a new data centre last night to further improve connection speed. With the continued growth of our company and influx of new clients, we are obviously keen to keep on top of all IT issues. It is great to have a forum such as this where clients will give me reliable feedback and we can then act on the necessary issues should they arise. 

You should now see connection and execution speeds being faster than before.

Cheers!


----------



## supermatt

I was suppose to ask, are go markets live server on forex on the go so we can connect via that? From my understanding they have different brokers servers on there. Is go one of them?

thankyou


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

supermatt said:


> I was suppose to ask, are go markets live server on forex on the go so we can connect via that? From my understanding they have different brokers servers on there. Is go one of them?
> 
> thankyou





Yes, we are listed as an accessible server with ForexOnTheGo.


----------



## inspira

macca said:


> Hi,
> 
> Better tonight, I did not get the "Trade accepted" box, the trades just went through. If it stays like tonight I will be happy, of course if it was to get quicker I wouldn't complain, but no hanging around for seconds while the market moved against me.
> 
> Chris, if it reverts to Captain Slow again I will contact you





Hi macca,

Wow, that's news to me - I always seem to get a  "please wait" screen before the order is accepted. Maximum stickiness seems to be about 1.5 sec so far.

I'm new to GO though, ~2 weeks live so maybe that's normal...

Does anyone know how to "ping" the server - i have no idea how to do this? 

Also, just had some strange server disconnections for about 3 minutes tonight ~ 2141 AEST resulting in some gaps on my M1 charts. Never had that before.

Looking forward to introduction of futures - I see a new ad about the new platform - GoTraderPRO - anyone in the know??

Also wondering if existing clients can get the $100 bonus for additional accounts for different strategies?

Cheers,
inspira


----------



## Wysiwyg

It's funny (silly) watching spot prices for gold on two platforms side by side. Go Market prices are in 1c increments and jumps around like fleas on a wildebeest while the other provider spot gold price is in 5c increments and remains stable. Due to the 1c increments there is a lag in Go Market prices compared to the 5c incremented price.


----------



## $20shoes

May not be the best thread for it, but I'm looking for a custom indicator for MT4. 

All it needs to do is plot a line the lowest low value for n bars. One for the HHV for n bars would be good too 

Has anyone coded this?? I'm sure its not that hard, but it means learning another language for a dummy like me.


----------



## Alpha_Bet

inspira said:


> Looking forward to introduction of futures - I see a new ad about the new platform - GoTraderPRO - anyone in the know??




Hi inspira, where did you see this ad for the new platform - GoTraderPRO?
I assumed GOMarkets synthetics would be available on the MT4 platform alongside their FX offering.


----------



## Wysiwyg

According to this advertisement they are having a shot at ECN (but I'm not exactly sure). No doubt commission will be charged. 



> COMING SOON - GoTraderPro
> Take your trading to the next level - GoTraderPro will give clients direct access to the interbank market. Spreads will be as low as ZERO pips with no requotes.




Sorry can't help you with code Shoes, language still loopy to me.


----------



## Alpha_Bet

Wysiwyg said:


> According to this advertisement they are having a shot at ECN (but I'm not exactly sure).




Hi Wysiwyg. Can you provide a link?


----------



## Wysiwyg

Alpha_Bet said:


> Hi Wysiwyg. Can you provide a link?




Was an e-mail Alpha.


----------



## Alpha_Bet

Thanks for the reply. Have a good session.


----------



## drayzen

re: GoTraderPro
I would imagine that 'Pro' will be the new MetaTrader 5 Platform.
metaquotes.net/en/metatrader5


----------



## italiandragon

Hi, I`m new to Forex and am going crazy trying to find the best broker.

On another forum I was discussing about Go Markets and this is what someone told me:

2. NO DEALING DESK EXECUTION + STRAIGHT THROUGH PROCESSING 
Go Markets offer 100% straight through processing with no dealing desk execution. These features combine to give you the best possible execution speeds and prices. All trades are automatically executed at the market price meaning there are no requotes, ever. No dealing desk execution means you will never suffer from price manipulation or stop-hunting

this means that broker is not a market marker, your win isnt his loss. You wont get any requotes, but wont always have the exact same price that was on a chart when you sent your request. Good thing is - sometimes you'll get even better price. STP brokers earn money by getting some percent of the spread which you are paying. But beware - last time I checked, gomarkers wasnt STP broker, just simple MM. Things to check, if the broker is really a STP broker:
- stp brokers dont ever have fixed spreads
- you cant trade microlots 
- when you place your trade, you cannot set tp and sl then. You have to modify the trade afrer it's on the market
- you can ask the support who is their liquidity provider, STP brokers should have couple of them.​

so is Go Markets really a STP broker or is a MM?


Then, is the money guaranteed should the firm go upside down?

And what does happen if, because of unprecedent problems or rare disaster, such eartquake, fire or whatever disaster you can think of, or even simple tech problems, their servers are not working anymore and you are left alone in front of a screen with no one to help liquidating your open positions? Is there a guarantee of your losses in such extreme scenarios? I`m sure the broker has all of these things in their fine print and we have seen happening  this past year events that not many would think they could happen such Lehamn Brothers or GM go burst.

Thanks anyone


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

To confirm, Go Markets are STP with no dealing desk execution. 

Funds are deposited into a client trust account, seperate from our own funds and we also have professional indemnity insurance as per our ASIC requirements. We do have disaster recovery systems in place, but lets hope there is no earthquake or anythign to worry about!


----------



## lasty

PR@GoMarkets said:


> To confirm, Go Markets are STP with no dealing desk execution.
> 
> Funds are deposited into a client trust account, seperate from our own funds and we also have professional indemnity insurance as per our ASIC requirements. We do have disaster recovery systems in place, but lets hope there is no earthquake or anythign to worry about!




Define STP?

If you have not influenced the price by shading it ie taking any proportion of the price in remuneration either through stop loss T/P or normal trading activity either by a dealing desk or an algorithm then you are a STP.
A STP will identify itself normally by charging brokerage for its remuneration.
Those who dont charge brokerage have to acquire another revenue stream unless they are a charity.
In Foreign Exchange the only charities that are identifiable are the newbies having a dabble.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

lasty said:


> Define STP?
> 
> If you have not influenced the price by shading it ie taking any proportion of the price in remuneration either through stop loss T/P or normal trading activity either by a dealing desk or an algorithm then you are a STP.
> A STP will identify itself normally by charging brokerage for its remuneration.
> Those who dont charge brokerage have to acquire another revenue stream unless they are a charity.
> In Foreign Exchange the only charities that are identifiable are the newbies having a dabble.




We are straight through processing in that all trades executed through us go directly through to hedging partners, there is no dealing desk or any such algorithm to do anything to trades, otherwise we would not be STP as you say. 

Rather than a commission fee we simply have a small spread markup, which is basically the same thing - we have to generate revenue some way, as you say.


----------



## Mindsphere

Can you comment on the new Pro offering at all? Any idea on launch date? Cheers!


----------



## kheaver

Mindsphere said:


> Can you comment on the new Pro offering at all?




And will we be able run both platforms (Pro or MT4) or will we just have to choose one .

Kim


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

We are currently finalising all details for GoTraderPro and will expect to send them out over the next few weeks. Hopefully this will be launched by the end of January. I do not see a reason as to why we would restrict clients to only one platform, you should be fine to use both.


----------



## Alpha_Bet

drayzen said:


> re: GoTraderPro
> I would imagine that 'Pro' will be the new MetaTrader 5 Platform.
> metaquotes.net/en/metatrader5




Contacted GOMarkets regarding GoTraderPro. Will be a seperate platform not MT5.


----------



## drayzen

PR@GoMarkets said:


> We are currently finalising all details for GoTraderPro and will expect to send them out over the next few weeks. Hopefully this will be launched by the end of January. I do not see a reason as to why we would restrict clients to only one platform, you should be fine to use both.



Hi PR,
Can you give us some rough idea of what it is?
- Is it a new platform (i.e. not MetaTrader) or just a different account type, or both?
- Free or charged service?
- Any benefits other than smaller spreads?

Sort of related, I was told when I was signing up by a staff member there that you were planning to migrate users to MetaTrader from SaxoTrader.
Are you planning to phase out SaxoTrader and if so for how long will it be supported?

cheers, drayzen


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Drayzen,

We no longer offer the Saxo platform. Our 'phasing out' is completed and it has now been well and truly 'phased'!

We will be releasing further details of GoTraderPro soon, however don't worry, MT4 will stil be around, the new platform is just an addition.


----------



## supermatt

i am looking forward to gotrader pro. I think it will be refreshing as there are some things on mt4 i dont like


----------



## tayser

GoTrader Pro = Currenex white label?


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

My lips are sealed.


----------



## DB008

tayser said:


> GoTrader Pro = Currenex white label?




Can you please elaborate on that one tayser. What would a "white" label be?

http://www.currenex.com/index.html
Currenex connects more than 70 global banks to a superior electronic trading network, making Currenex one of the deepest liquidity pools in Forex.


To PR@GoMarkets
I think that it's great that someone from a broking/financial firm is actually talking to clients in an open forum about platforms/issues/future services and other things.  You don't see commsec or anyone else for that matter (very rarely) discussing issues in/on an open forum, and replying too. Cheers mate.


----------



## tayser

Currenex is a solution/platform for brokers to buy and "brand" (white label) for themselves.  There's Bucketshop MT4 and then there's real ECN platforms like Currenex.

Currenex used to be an exclusive pro-trader platform only (i.e required $100,000 to open an account) but many brokers are chasing the retail traders with Currenex platforms - just need to be wary because some are posing as true ECN/Currenex brokers but offering manipulated feeds (all feeds are manipulated to some extent because you can negotiate your spread and commission - however there's MT4-like manipulation and there's everyone else).

Below is a screenshot from a demo account I have with FXDD which is a US-based broker (there are no Australian Currenex brokers catering for retail traders as far as I'm aware).  Cyrox scalpers have access to a special pool in FXDD which offers them lower account opening thresholds ($1000USD) and reduced spread & commission - as there's a considerable amount in account equity among all the traders using it in the pool.

Typical spreads in liquid times (screenshot below was taken just after US close, pre-Asian open: basically the widest spread you'll see on the platform) on GBP/JPY are 1.5-2.5 pips, sometimes spiking to 3.5 pips - but this has been negotiated for this specific group of users and is not the standard FXDD spread.

if Go Markets offer something similar - $1000AUD account opening (with AUD denomination - FXDD only offer USD), $16AUD per million traded commission and 1.5-3 pip GBP/JPY spreads I'll jump ship.


----------



## kheaver

Just looking at some simple buy & sell scripts but they don't seem to run when sl or tp is included with the order.

Have read that some brokers don't allow it, do Go Markets allow it?

Kim


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Go Markets has no problem with you writing your own compatible scripts or using any EA's. we are happy for clients to try and simplify their trading.
Thanks


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

If you are having trouble running it then feel free to call us, contact meta support or maybe someone in the forum can help


----------



## kheaver

Running the scripts is working fine, the system just won't take the order when it has sl & tp with the order.
I've altered the scripts to do it in 2 stages, place the order without sl & tp and then modify the sl & tp and it works fine so I'll stick with that.

Kim


----------



## sleepy

Is it possible to place bracket orders using GOMarkets?
i.e, place a buy/stop and sell/stop when opening a new trade.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Seasons greetings to all visitors to this thread and we look forward to tackling more of your questions in the new year.
Thanks for your continued support.


----------



## zzx

PR@GoMarkets:
I just opened a FX account on Go Market, and have some newbie's question to bother you:
1. What is the maximum period to hold a contract?
2. is there any CFD product/FX option provide by  Go Markets? 
   In FX PDS, it mentions about foward FX contract / FX option, but there are only spot FX contracts list in MT4. Also, i couldnt find  any CFD product information on Go Markets website except the CFD PDS document.

Thanks
ZZX


----------



## James Austin

Hi Go PR/ Chris,

given Currenex is merely a software vendor and does not therefore imply ECN access, what are Go's plans, ECN access or will it be the same MM model as presently used?

thank you

JA


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Go markets currently runs a Straight Through processing model so all trades are passed to liquidity providers so we are not running a MM style at the moment but you are correct in the fact that we will be adding full ECN to our range of services with the new Gotrader pro platform.

More details on this should be released mid Jan


----------



## James Austin

terrific, i look forward to the finer details




PR@GoMarkets said:


> Go markets currently runs a Straight Through processing model so all trades are passed to liquidity providers so we are not running a MM style at the moment but you are correct in the fact that we will be adding full ECN to our range of services with the new Gotrader pro platform.
> 
> More details on this should be released mid Jan


----------



## droland

Sorry, if this question has been asked before, I just arrived at this forum.

Where is the MT4 server located for Go Markets and who is the recommended VPS provider with the smallest latency factor.

Thank you


----------



## Alpha_Bet

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Go markets currently runs a Straight Through processing model so all trades are passed to liquidity providers so we are not running a MM style at the moment but you are correct in the fact that we will be adding full ECN to our range of services with the new Gotrader pro platform.
> 
> More details on this should be released mid Jan




With the introduction of ECN will the current STP Platform be maintained. I understood it was. It could be interpreted from the above paragraph that a move to a MM style operation is being considered in the future. I hope this is just me reading too much into your writing.

Regarding range of services, any date for implementation of GOMarkets synthetics on Indexes etc. How are things progressing in this area?


----------



## Wysiwyg

Forex ECN Broker

ECN is an acronym for Electronic Communications Network. A Forex ECN broker does not have a dealing desk but instead provides a marketplace where multiple market makers, banks and traders can enter in competing bids and offers into the platform and have their trades filled by multiple liquidity providers in an anonymous trading environment. The trades are done in the name of your ECN broker, thereby providing you with complete anonymity. A trader might have their buy order filled by liquidity provider "A", and close the same order against liquidity provider "B", or have their trade matched internally by the bid or offer of another trader. The best bid and offer is displayed to the trader along with the market depth which is the combined volume available at each price. A greater number of marketplace participants providing pricing to the ECN broker leads to tighter spreads. ECN's typically charge a small fee for matching trades between their clients and liquidity providers.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Just to put minds at rest due to my badly worded sentence.
We are 100% maintaining our same STP MT4 but will also be adding the ECN to our list of services.

With reference to VPS services we don't endorse any but we have many clients who use 'crucial' and they seem satisfied with the results.


----------



## droland

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Just to put minds at rest due to my badly worded sentence.
> We are 100% maintaining our same STP MT4 but will also be adding the ECN to our list of services.
> 
> With reference to VPS services we don't endorse any but we have many clients who use 'crucial' and they seem satisfied with the results.




I realize that you can't endorse anyone but I want to find a VPS servcie as physically close as possible to the ip address of your actual trade servers.  I beleive Crucial is in Sydney, not Melbourne.  If your trade servers are in Melbourne, then Web24 may be better.  

Somewhere I read your servers were in New Zealand.  Latency of the VPS to your servers is important for me.  Can you please give me the location of Go Markets actual servers.
Thanks.


----------



## James Austin

hello Go,

will ECN access be made available through MT4, for those who wish to continue using it?

thanks



PR@GoMarkets said:


> Just to put minds at rest due to my badly worded sentence.
> We are 100% maintaining our same STP MT4 but will also be adding the ECN to our list of services.
> 
> With reference to VPS services we don't endorse any but we have many clients who use 'crucial' and they seem satisfied with the results.





Hi Droland

My at market orders at Go "stick" for up to 4 seconds nearly every time when trading a cash account. 

interestingly, they never "stick" when using demo! 

Nevertheless, because of this, a Go consultant advised me that the problem may be solved by using a VPS service.

a long shot, but given you are talking about VPS's, i am wondering if you know, does a VPS increase order execution speed??

thanks



droland said:


> I realize that you can't endorse anyone but I want to find a VPS servcie as physically close as possible to the ip address of your actual trade servers.  I beleive Crucial is in Sydney, not Melbourne.  If your trade servers are in Melbourne, then Web24 may be better.
> 
> Somewhere I read your servers were in New Zealand.  Latency of the VPS to your servers is important for me.  Can you please give me the location of Go Markets actual servers.
> Thanks.


----------



## droland

James Austin said:


> hello Go,
> 
> will ECN access be made available through MT4, for those who wish to continue using it?
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Droland
> 
> My at market orders at Go "stick" for up to 4 seconds nearly every time when trading a cash account.
> 
> interestingly, they never "stick" when using demo!
> 
> Nevertheless, because of this, a Go consultant advised me that the problem may be solved by using a VPS service.
> 
> a long shot, but given you are talking about VPS's, i am wondering if you know, does a VPS increase order execution speed??
> 
> thanks




A good ECN with good liquidly should close trades very quickly.  Period.  Exotic pairs at very low volume times may take a few seconds.

By connecting MT4 through the internet, the distance between your computer and the Dealers server can cause a huge latency between server and client depending on a number of factors. 
 How many bounces does it have to make through interim servers to reach the server.  
How fast are those interim servers and/or how busy etc.
Also remember that everything is doubled.  The server has to send a tick to your computer, your EA makes a decision to enter or exit a trade and then sends an order via the internet to the server to be processed.
This is not so important on long term trades but it is crtical for scalping and short term trades.
This is even more critical if you are trading large volume EA's like FapTurbo.  If your latency is several hundred milliseconds versus someone who has a VPS next door to the server running 10 to 40 milliseconds, they are going to get their trades way before the masses.

The bottom line is get the fastest computer with the fastest connection (lowest latency between server and your computer or VPS provider).  Every extra pip earned over hundreds or thousand trades per year is huge money.  

If Go Markets was really advanced, they would offer their clients VPS service in the same building as their servers like other brokers such as FXCM. That would make them great.

Failling that, I want to know where there server really is so I can find the closest VPS provider.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Go Markets servers are held in Auckland with a very secure co-location and we also have additional data centres elsewhere.
New data centres and backup servers are to be installed in Australia and Thailand shortly in January to cope with demand
a VPS should speed things up but also if a client is scalping and has a delay they may want to arrange a patch test as many many factors can slow down connection. Have a look at the Metaquotes forums as there are lots of discussion boards regarding speed etc.
We choose not to have our own VPS for clients as that can cause a conflict of interest between us and the client so we prefer this to be seperate i.e if our VPS system fails or isnt maintained correctly then this could be catastrophic for clients and for GO.
One strange thing that was mentioned is that someone experiences differences with demo and live speed. I will say this once more the demo is simply a slave terminal to the live so there should be no difference whatsoever in fact the demo should technically be a touch slower. If you are experiencing differences then i would call in to arraage a test.


----------



## James Austin

Hi Go

i am not trying to be antagonistic when i day the demo is instant and my cash account is delayed by up to 4 secs. this is my honest experience. i wish you could look over my shoulder and see this for yourself.

i have had a patch test done, apparently, but no one has come back to me to tell me the results.

my trading preference is to use limit orders, so the delay is not driving me bonkers, but i would prefer no delays on at market orders in case i have a need for them




PR@GoMarkets said:


> One strange thing that was mentioned is that someone experiences differences with demo and live speed. I will say this once more the demo is simply a slave terminal to the live so there should be no difference whatsoever in fact the demo should technically be a touch slower. If you are experiencing differences then i would call in to arraage a test.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Sorry I know who you are now , I will chase up your patch test , we had a chat at length the other week.
Im filling in for Chris on this forum while he is on annual leave.
I will email you the results or have Chris get back in touch with you when he returns, did you take my advice and do a complete reinstall?

Cheers


----------



## James Austin

i havent done the reinstall yet, but will most likely give it a go once i figure out *how not to lose my templates and settings*.

this is probably easy for most, but i'm not tech savvy

regards




PR@GoMarkets said:


> Sorry I know who you are now , I will chase up your patch test , we had a chat at length the other week.
> Im filling in for Chris on this forum while he is on annual leave.
> I will email you the results or have Chris get back in touch with you when he returns, did you take my advice and do a complete reinstall?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

No problem,
If you need any help please call.


----------



## CFD

I will need to do a re install, and follow how to back up indi and templates.
But how do I back up Profiles and other preferences/settings?


----------



## sinner

Your indicators are located in C:\Program Files\GoTrader 4\experts\indicators, your templates in C:\Program Files\GoTrader 4\templates. Simply copy the files you wish to save to another location and copy them back to the newly installed directory once you're done (be sure to grab the .mq4 rather than .ex4 for indicators if you've got them).

I don't know about other settings, sorry.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Hi guys and gals, Happy New Year!

I was away for christmas, so I may not be up to speed on any issues that you guys have, so if I can get you to ask again if needed...

James Austin - did you manage to get your issue sorted yet?


----------



## kbp

*Re: Go Markets any good?*



Whiskers said:


> The spreads widened a bit... pissed me off trading smaller lots to start off... but came back one pip the last few days.
> 
> One bug I have is their internet connection dropping out, often at least a few times a day, and reconnecting a few seconds or half minute later. Is this normal? At first I thought it may be something to do with relogging in when other exchanges came on line ... but figure that aught to be done seemlessly.
> 
> Anyone else getting dropped out or is it my internet connection/service?




Now I've experienced the same thing. 

The spread is always > 2.5pips on AU during last 2 weeks. 
For instant, I've just checked oanda is 1.8pips spread and GO is 3pips spread. This is too bad for scalpers (includes me).

Connection: it takes about 1 sec to close a trade but it takes 6-10 seconds to execute a trade. Too long IMO.


----------



## James Austin

Hi PR

i have reloaded the platform, have only taken 2 at market trades since doing this, they went through without delay. 

But i want to put through more at market trades before drawing final conclusions.

will come back to you if the execution is delayed at all

thanks 
JA




PR@GoMarkets said:


> Hi guys and gals, Happy New Year!
> 
> I was away for christmas, so I may not be up to speed on any issues that you guys have, so if I can get you to ask again if needed...
> 
> James Austin - did you manage to get your issue sorted yet?


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

*Re: Go Markets any good?*



kbp said:


> Now I've experienced the same thing.
> 
> The spread is always > 2.5pips on AU during last 2 weeks.
> For instant, I've just checked oanda is 1.8pips spread and GO is 3pips spread. This is too bad for scalpers (includes me).
> 
> Connection: it takes about 1 sec to close a trade but it takes 6-10 seconds to execute a trade. Too long IMO.




Hi,
6-10 second is to long and not usual , maybe takes James Austins advice and reinstall.
As for the spreads the last 2 weeks has been very illiquid due to festive season which is out of our control but all should be coming into line now.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Just thought I would double check the spreads and make a comparison with some of the major competitors, they seem fine now and still less than most other providers but be aware as previously mentioned that the last couple of weeks wouldnt have been a good reflection due to very low liquidity in the marketplace.


----------



## nunthewiser

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Just thought I would double check the spreads and make a comparison with some of the major competitors, they seem fine now and still less than most other providers but be aware as previously mentioned that the last couple of weeks wouldnt have been a good reflection due to very low liquidity in the marketplace.





3points/pips gbp/usd

3 points /pipseur/usd 

4 points uk cfd

.8 sp500 cfd

city index

working well


----------



## sleepy

If I opened a new account with GoMarkets tomorrow using the Metatrader 4 platform would I be able to use the GoTraderPro platform when it becomes available .... or would I have to open up a new (i.e, 2nd) account?

sleepy


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

sleepy said:


> If I opened a new account with GoMarkets tomorrow using the Metatrader 4 platform would I be able to use the GoTraderPro platform when it becomes available .... or would I have to open up a new (i.e, 2nd) account?
> 
> sleepy




Hi Sleepy, We are still working out the logistics and arrangements for accounts but I would expect that you would be able to use GTPro without submitting a new application. Please don't hold me to that though!


----------



## wanlad1

Tis funny you mention that liquidity thing, as they rave about how liquid it is yet as it is over a 24hr period it would seem that dilutes it some what.  There just seems to be a few little windows where it is quite liquid or maybe I am getting the times wrong

Anyone have the times to trade eg in Sydney or Brisbane times?


----------



## >Apocalypto<

wanlad1 said:


> Tis funny you mention that liquidity thing, as they rave about how liquid it is yet as it is over a 24hr period it would seem that dilutes it some what.  There just seems to be a few little windows where it is quite liquid or maybe I am getting the times wrong
> 
> Anyone have the times to trade eg in Sydney or Brisbane times?




Budy the FX market revolves around four main interbank sessions AUS JAP UK US. The europe uk and us session have the most money going in and out hence deeper liquidity. Tighter spreads

when the minor banks are in operation NZ AUS and to a degree Japan there's less money moving in and out. wider spreads

Over Christmas to New years the banks are on holiday so less business, so LESS liquidity!

do some home work on how it works!


----------



## James Austin

yes at market orders still sticking for up to 4 seconds, shall phone




James Austin said:


> Hi PR
> 
> i have reloaded the platform, have only taken 2 at market trades since doing this, they went through without delay.
> 
> But i want to put through more at market trades before drawing final conclusions.
> 
> will come back to you if the execution is delayed at all
> 
> thanks
> JA


----------



## stebonachi

Hi PR,

Sorry if this has been covered before....

When you guys provide the abilities to trade index futures and/or CFD's, will this be available in MetaTrader or the new platform, or both?

Please say 'Yes' to MT4.....

Cheers


----------



## Alpha_Bet

Stebonachi, when I contacted my Account Manager with this question several weeks ago, was informed the Indexes etc would be made available on MT4. As we know now the ECN model is Currenex.


----------



## graham_h

To PR

As a newbie I'd like to ask some questions. (I do have a live account, yet to be funded)

I can't seem to make it clear in my head the difference between a regular and a Learner account  What is it ?

Being so green, I want to fund my account with a small amount of $$ and use FAPturbo, as I have a full time job and can't sit in front of my PC 24/5.

I'm assuming Go Markets has no issue with Fapturbo being used ?

Oh one last question. I'd like to use a VPS. Where is your data centre located ? Ideally I'd like the VPS to be in the same city

Cheers
Graham


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

graham_h said:


> To PR
> 
> As a newbie I'd like to ask some questions. (I do have a live account, yet to be funded)
> 
> I can't seem to make it clear in my head the difference between a regular and a Learner account  What is it ?
> 
> Being so green, I want to fund my account with a small amount of $$ and use FAPturbo, as I have a full time job and can't sit in front of my PC 24/5.
> 
> I'm assuming Go Markets has no issue with Fapturbo being used ?
> 
> Oh one last question. I'd like to use a VPS. Where is your data centre located ? Ideally I'd like the VPS to be in the same city
> 
> Cheers
> Graham





There is only one main difference between the standard account and an L-plate is that with an L-plate you can trade with smaller sizes - nano contracts, as low as 1 cent per pip. 

You are welcome to use any EA, including FapTurbo.

Our server is located in Auckland, but I am yet to find any client using a vPS in New Zealand - if anyone can point me in the right direction, that would be cool. We have a number of clients using Crucial in Sydney as they seem to have a decent connection - but like all VPS systems we do not recommend any of them or are affiliated with any of them.


----------



## graham_h

PR@GoMarkets said:


> There is only one main difference between the standard account and an L-plate is that with an L-plate you can trade with smaller sizes - nano contracts, as low as 1 cent per pip.
> 
> You are welcome to use any EA, including FapTurbo.
> 
> Our server is located in Auckland, but I am yet to find any client using a vPS in New Zealand - if anyone can point me in the right direction, that would be cool. We have a number of clients using Crucial in Sydney as they seem to have a decent connection - but like all VPS systems we do not recommend any of them or are affiliated with any of them.




This looks promising
http://servermax.co.nz/home/

They have specials too
http://www.webhostingtalk.com.au/australia-45/servermax-nz-50-off-any-plan-vps-nz-12-50-a-10600.html


----------



## Kryzz

seem to be having some trouble placing orders with the euro atm, keep getting, "trade context is busy", is this a problem on my end??

thanks


----------



## kbp

http://i48.tinypic.com/e9yigy.jpg 10.1 pips spread on GJ with GO


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Kryzz said:


> seem to be having some trouble placing orders with the euro atm, keep getting, "trade context is busy", is this a problem on my end??
> 
> thanks




Trade context is busy just happens from time to time with the MT4 system. restart the platform and it will go away.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

kbp said:


> http://i48.tinypic.com/e9yigy.jpg 10.1 pips spread on GJ with GO




I'd be interested to see the full screenshot so I could know what time this was at - perhaps around the release of UK CPI/RPI? Obvious with feeds like ours that come from a number of institutions we are a slave to the banks that put them through!

It is currently giving around a 5-6 pip spread which is pretty normal for this pair.


----------



## Alpha_Bet

To PR@GoMarkets:
Hi Chris. Any progress on Index trading? Spoke to my client adviser about 6 weeks ago and she couldn't enlighten me on progress.
I see a competitor has adjusted their SPI derivative contract to 1 tick spread, and adjusting hours of trade to follow Futures market.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Alpha_Bet said:


> To PR@GoMarkets:
> Hi Chris. Any progress on Index trading? Spoke to my client adviser about 6 weeks ago and she couldn't enlighten me on progress.
> I see a competitor has adjusted their SPI derivative contract to 1 tick spread, and adjusting hours of trade to follow Futures market.




Not any real progress so far, just in the testing stages still. We are trying to get a feed which doesn't need to be operated by dealers and can be left alone to perfectly track the market and as MT4 is not built for that, it isn't very easy to do!

A fixed 1-pip spread is an interesting offer, but is it still 1-pip in the overnight session - you can't normally get that on the futures market!

On another note, as we continue to try and improve our offering to our clients and all you traders out there who are itching to sign up, we will be having a new credit card payment system for all currency accounts. This will be easier, and cheaper than the existing PayPal method!


----------



## Alpha_Bet

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Not any real progress so far, just in the testing stages still. We are trying to get a feed which doesn't need to be operated by dealers and can be left alone to perfectly track the market and as MT4 is not built for that, it isn't very easy to do!
> 
> A fixed 1-pip spread is an interesting offer, but is it still 1-pip in the overnight session - you can't normally get that on the futures market!




Thanks for the reply. The 1 point spread is for 09:50 - 16:30 AEST trading hours. The SPI CFD outside these hours is variable, tracking SYCOM.
I understand regards testing process. To be honest I have yet to find an Index, Energy etc CFD provider whose practices I didn't consider questionable.

Returning to FOREX: Would be good time to pursue U.S. customers as I'm sure you're aware. Looks like U.S. FX traders will get Max leverage of 50:1. Just hope Mr Obama doesn't get on the phone to Mr Rudd...


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Hi guys,

Just thought I would let you all know that we have now on our site details of some VPS companies and have made arrangements to give discounts to Go Markets clients (live accounts only of course!). 

Enjoy!


----------



## ChuckyDucky

Could someone please tell me the funding methods for USA people to GoMarkets? I take it if my FX account is in AUD then I can use PayPal and a debit/credit card? I assume PayPal will do the conversion for me. Also by bank wire?
Thanks


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

ChuckyDucky said:


> Could someone please tell me the funding methods for USA people to GoMarkets? I take it if my FX account is in AUD then I can use PayPal and a debit/credit card? I assume PayPal will do the conversion for me. Also by bank wire?
> Thanks




Hi,

If your account is in AUD (and you are outside of Australia) you can choose to use PayPal or wire transfer. However, please note that very shortly we will have credit card systems for all account currencies available - hopefully within the next week or so.

Chris


----------



## CFD

Being in the USA, why not have you Oz account in US dollars?
It would avoid the issue as to when to convert between AUD and USD.


----------



## ChuckyDucky

Thanks for the reply and Chris also replied to my chat ticket. I sent in my notarized ID docs today and will await the availability for US$ card funding.
I don't mind using bank wires but I want to start off with a small amount at first. Likely the fees will be less than my bank charges for wires.


----------



## Gazzer

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Just thought I would double check the spreads and make a comparison with some of the major competitors, they seem fine now and still less than most other providers but be aware as previously mentioned that the last couple of weeks wouldnt have been a good reflection due to very low liquidity in the marketplace.





I trade AUD/NZD with AxisODL, what is your current spread?


----------



## cogs

I have an account with both.

AUDNZD

Currently AxisODL 18-22 
Gomarkets 5-6 

Even the spread on the majors are nice and tight on opening this morning with Go.

The new feed is excellent.


----------



## Gazzer

cogs said:


> I have an account with both.
> 
> AUDNZD
> 
> Currently AxisODL 18-22
> Gomarkets 5-6
> 
> Even the spread on the majors are nice and tight on opening this morning with Go.
> 
> The new feed is excellent.




Looks like a no-brainer then!


----------



## Gazzer

cogs said:


> I have an account with both.
> 
> AUDNZD
> 
> Currently AxisODL 18-22
> Gomarkets 5-6
> 
> Even the spread on the majors are nice and tight on opening this morning with Go.
> 
> The new feed is excellent.




What spread do you have on EURCHF?


----------



## professor_frink

Gazzer said:


> What spread do you have on EURCHF?




currently between 3 and 4 pips


----------



## cogs

At the mo (20.45 Vic time) 2-3 for both Go and Axis.

IG 2-4

FP Global 3

Vantage ~3


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Hi guys,

Just thought I would let you know that NAB are finally finished setting up our new credit card facility, so as of next week (probably Tuesday/Wednesday) you will be able to deposit to your account using your credit card and not just for AUD accounts - it will work for AUD, USD, NZD, EUR and GBP.


----------



## ChuckyDucky

That is good news since mine is USD account


----------



## cogs

Hi,

Does that mean automated, or as good as? 

Deposit one minute balance adjusted the next? Same with withdrawls?

Many brokers lack this basic streamlining process.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

It will not be automated, it still has to be processed manually by the accounts team.

The reason that we must do this (as would most brokers) is due to the restrictions on third party payments. We cannot accept payments to an account which comes from someone else - and most regulated brokers owuld be exactly the same.


----------



## ChuckyDucky

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just thought I would let you know that NAB are finally finished setting up our new credit card facility, so as of next week (probably Tuesday/Wednesday) you will be able to deposit to your account using your credit card and not just for AUD accounts - it will work for AUD, USD, NZD, EUR and GBP.




Hello PR,

Any more news on when this will be available?

Thank you.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

ChuckyDucky said:


> Hello PR,
> 
> Any more news on when this will be available?
> 
> Thank you.




It is online now!


----------



## ChuckyDucky

So any idea how long card approval takes? I sent a copy on Monday USA time.
Looking forward to a Gomarket live!


----------



## ChuckyDucky

I was I guess waiting mistakenly for a reply to my card scan email before funding. I went ahead and sent the funds by debit card. Go Markets has my scan so now I just wait, no problem I hope


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Sorry for the confusion - we just need to sight the credit card to ensure it is in your own name for compliance reasons.

Hope all is well now.


----------



## ChuckyDucky

I resent the second card that I used for funding. The first one is my local bank that is used for USA transactions only unless I jump through hoops.
Sorry about the confusion.
New card sent again.
Thank you,
Charles


----------



## ChuckyDucky

Great job Go Markets. Customer service is top notch here:thankyou:


----------



## sinner

James Austin said:


> Hi Go
> 
> i am not trying to be antagonistic when i day the demo is instant and my cash account is delayed by up to 4 secs. this is my honest experience. i wish you could look over my shoulder and see this for yourself.
> 
> i have had a patch test done, apparently, but no one has come back to me to tell me the results.
> 
> my trading preference is to use limit orders, so the delay is not driving me bonkers, but i would prefer no delays on at market orders in case i have a need for them




Hi James Austin,

Seems multiple people are reporting this *identical* issue over at forexfactory, all have been told by GoMarkets that "they are the only one experiencing the problem" without any resolution provided by Go.

The last page on this thread has two people complaining of the issue

http://www.forexfactory.com/showthread.php?t=201161


----------



## Trembling Hand

sinner said:


> The last page on this thread has two people complaining of the issue




Interestingly that the ones complaining have only a few post. It seems that go markets, although they have their share of technical problems just like any other provider, they also seem to attract more than their fair share of trolls from other brokers who clearly have a great deal to gain in discrediting a very good competitor.

In fact a few have been kicked out of here over the history of this thread as they where court doing that very thing. Probably the same ones trying to discredit this thread on FF???


----------



## professor_frink

yep have noticed this a little bit. If you try and use a market order and the market spikes a little just as you are trying to get in, the order seems to crap out and not fill instantly. Of course with these types of small spikes you will get a pretty dodgy fill, followed by the spike reversing and much swearing and cursing!

Most of the time when I limit or stop in to a trade I'm filled instantly, and at the price I ask for.

A pretty simple solution to get better execution IMO


----------



## professor_frink

sinner said:


> http://www.forexfactory.com/showthread.php?t=201161




just in regards to one of the comments that was made about us on the FF thread(I'd respond over there but aren't a member):



> I have also noticed in the past that those who have seriously questioned this broker on that particular thread at aussiestockforum were quickly despatched out by the forum admin. Which leads me to believe that there is not much freedom of expression over there.




The people seriously questioning this broker weren't actually "people", but 1  person who signed up multiple accounts, which is why he was sent packing


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Hi Guys,

Just thought I would comment on the above and the FF thread. We are aware that some people on forums have been talking about a slow execution but as always we encourage people to contact us directly rather than just posting on forums. Of the probably 10 total forum posts from individuals about slow execution, we have had about 2 or 3 people contact us which seems strange. We encourage people to contact us as there are tests we can run and then look to diagnose any problems.

Unfortunately the nature of this kind of business means that there are always going to some clients who connect slower than others - especially when you factor in where people are connecting from globally. Imagine you are trying to access a website - it won't always be the same speed for everyone, especially if you are 5,000 miles away and another client is only 200. Individual ISPs also have an impact because of the route they take to find the connection. In our office we use an ISP which doesn't get a very good conenction all the time (it sometimes goes from Melbourne to Asia then to New Zealand!), and this can happen to anyone. No matter how fast your computer is, or how reliable your internet connection is, you are not guaranteed to get a perfect connection, same for every broker.

One viable alternative is using a VPS, and preferably one local to the trading server. This is why we have on our website details of VPS providers that we have agreements with to give discounted rates to our clients.

If you are getting slow connections I would ask you to call in and if you can run a tracert to the server, even better!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## lasty

The problem could be the 5th decimal point.
Since its introduction the volatility in pricing and able to hit has become harder.
Sure its meant to be a benefit to the end user but its a hinderance.
In the wholesale market there have been complaints about some platforms moving to 5 decimal placings or 1/2 pip pricing.
Algo's calculating to the 5th decimal place will constantly move it and you'll need a shotgun to hit a price.


----------



## Alpha_Bet

I hear you Lasty. OANDA pioneered the introduction of pipettes. 
CME FX Futs still work to 4 decimals.


----------



## professor_frink

Thanks for not replying to my private message Chris

Ok so it looks like I'll be closing my account with Go markets soon.

Was trading the Euro last night and got screwed by, apparently it was my fault, as my request to have the trade adjusted was just denied

Just before 9pm I placed a limit order to buy the Euro @1.3641. 26 seconds later I went to modify the order and place a stop @ 1.3637. At this stage the initial order hadn't gone off.The order now sat there and did nothing for the next 23 seconds, before flashing up that the trade had been disabled. By the time that the trade disabled message showed up, price had traded through the initial order AND the stop loss, but nothing had shown up on my end saying I had a position. The pending order was still sitting in the trade screen so I tried deleting it(even though it hadn't gone off), which caused MT4 to have a full blown hissy fit and it then proceeded to log me off.

Cracking a wobbly, I went and tried to log into MT4 from another computer to see if I could get in that way(which I could) so I went back and re logged into GO on my main computer, which it was nice enough to let me do this time. When I've logged back in, I had somehow managed to get a fill on the trade, but the stop had not been executed, so I ended up having to take a 3R loss on the trade. 

Not Impressed

This morning, after being told by the person in chat on "live help"(turns out it's only actually live customer service that do not do "technical things", their words, not mine) to call them, I spent the better part of an hour going back and forth with Go trying to get a resolution to the whole situation, only to be told that even though my original entry hadn't been executed at my end when I modified the order to place the stop(and did prove it by emailing them a copy of last night's log to them that showed no execution whatsoever), the trade I'm now told had been executed by Go almost instantly when I placed it. It was 26 seconds after the original order had been placed before I executed the order modification to attach the stop. So if my order had been executed "almost immediately"(as the go rep on the phone had told me), then why wasn't I seeing that nearly half a minute later?

This is a real concern, and why I think it might be time to go elsewhere and send out a warning to all the potential customers out there that will be reading this. The price you are seeing on your platform may not be even close to the price go are using to execute your working orders.

There are implications in this for go clients who may use stops on MT4, so consider yourself warned.

Cheers


----------



## Trembling Hand

professor_frink said:


> So if my order had been executed "almost immediately"(as the go rep on the phone had told me), then why wasn't I seeing that nearly half a minute later?
> 
> This is a real concern, and why I think it might be time to go elsewhere and send out a warning to all the potential customers out there that will be reading this. The price you are seeing on your platform may not be even close to the price go are using to execute your working orders.
> 
> There are implications in this for go clients who may use stops on MT4, so consider yourself warned.




I have noticed the dropping out and hanging of MT4 platform with 3 brokers. It seems to be not anywhere near as robust as the fans make it out to be.


----------



## professor_frink

Trembling Hand said:


> I have noticed the dropping out and hanging of MT4 platform with 3 brokers. It seems to be not anywhere near as robust as the fans make it out to be.




according to go there was no problem at their end last night. Must have been my internet connection

It was the fact that they stated that I was trying to modify an order that they had executed and was no longer pending that caused the drama. 

That they told me the order was executed "almost immediately" when I couldn't see that price or an executed order on the platform is a real concern


----------



## professor_frink

Actually, I have to retract a little bit of my previous comment. After looking at some of the daily logs from prior trades I've made with them, the log from last night does state that the trade was executed.

Now the question I have is how can go execute an order and not have it show up on my platform


----------



## Wysiwyg

professor_frink said:


> That they told me the order was executed "almost immediately" when I couldn't see that price or an executed order on the platform is a real concern



That happened to me a few times with IG too. The trade was executed when I wanted it to but the Open Order did not appear for 10 or more seconds (when usually "almost" immediately). The event occurring when this delay happens is the buying/selling activity is very high. Like the server overloads or something because the whole platform responds slowly.


----------



## professor_frink

Wysiwyg said:


> That happened to me a few times with IG too. The trade was executed when I wanted it to but the Open Order did not appear for 10 or more seconds (when usually "almost" immediately). The event occurring when this delay happens is the buying/selling activity is very high. Like the server overloads or something because the whole platform responds slowly.




Wys,

this trade wasn't executed when I wanted it to in this instance. I placed the limit order below the spread and then went back to the pending order to attach a stop to the limit order. The tick chart was still showing the bid above my original limit order on the platform when I hit the modify button to put the stop through. This was nearly 30 seconds after go are telling me that my original order was executed.

What go were telling me this morning doesn't add up. 

*If the trade was executed on my platform, then there wouldn't have been a pending order to modify!*


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

professor_frink said:


> Thanks for not replying to my private message Chris




There is a very good reason for not replying to your private message, one of my colleagues spoke to you before I saw the PM. I did not see the need to reply when the issue had already been dealt with. Also, to be honest as I do not get email notifications form ASF about private messages they may not be noticed straight away. Is this something that ASF offer?

To give further detail on the situation for all those other traders interested who need the situation explained it is as follows:

A pending order was placed and then shortly after you wanted to add a stop loss price. In between this time the initial pending order had been filled meaning when you tried to edit it, it could not be edited as it was no longer a pending order. It had become a trade and then it involves a different trade box for adding the pending order. All this is visible in your journal.

When my colleague spoke to you earlier, I was of the belief that you understood the situation as it was visible in your logs?


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

PR@GoMarkets said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just thought I would comment on the above and the FF thread. We are aware that some people on forums have been talking about a slow execution but as always we encourage people to contact us directly rather than just posting on forums. Of the probably 10 total forum posts from individuals about slow execution, we have had about 2 or 3 people contact us which seems strange. We encourage people to contact us as there are tests we can run and then look to diagnose any problems.
> 
> Unfortunately the nature of this kind of business means that there are always going to some clients who connect slower than others - especially when you factor in where people are connecting from globally. Imagine you are trying to access a website - it won't always be the same speed for everyone, especially if you are 5,000 miles away and another client is only 200. Individual ISPs also have an impact because of the route they take to find the connection. In our office we use an ISP which doesn't get a very good conenction all the time (it sometimes goes from Melbourne to Asia then to New Zealand!), and this can happen to anyone. No matter how fast your computer is, or how reliable your internet connection is, you are not guaranteed to get a perfect connection, same for every broker.
> 
> One viable alternative is using a VPS, and preferably one local to the trading server. This is why we have on our website details of VPS providers that we have agreements with to give discounted rates to our clients.
> 
> If you are getting slow connections I would ask you to call in and if you can run a tracert to the server, even better!
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris




Just to follow on from this post, I thought I would let you all know tlhat we are currently inviting MetaQuotes to look into our trading server to see if there is any problem which may be causing execution issues for some.

We of course endeavour to give clients the best possible execution as it benefits us to have the best execution for our clients!


----------



## Trembling Hand

PR@GoMarkets said:


> We of course endeavour to give clients the best possible execution as it benefits us to have the best execution for our clients!




That of course is simply BS. If that was the case you would without question have the feature to send bracket orders WITH the entry.

I wouldn't touch anything with serious money that didn't enable this feature.


----------



## professor_frink

PR@GoMarkets said:


> There is a very good reason for not replying to your private message, one of my colleagues spoke to you before I saw the PM. I did not see the need to reply when the issue had already been dealt with. Also, to be honest as I do not get email notifications form ASF about private messages they may not be noticed straight away. Is this something that ASF offer?




Yes. Go to user control panel, edit options and it will be about half way down the page.




PR@GoMarkets said:


> To give further detail on the situation for all those other traders interested who need the situation explained it is as follows:
> 
> A pending order was placed and then shortly after you wanted to add a stop loss price. In between this time the initial pending order had been filled meaning when you tried to edit it, it could not be edited as it was no longer a pending order. It had become a trade and then it involves a different trade box for adding the pending order. All this is visible in your journal.



Sorry Chris but that's just nonsense. Have a think about this from my end here. You guys are claiming that the order was filled and I was trying to modify an order that supposedly no longer existed. Why would I try and do that? To intentionally lose money or because no trade had shown up at my end and it was still a pending order?

If you look at the log that your colleague has, it shows me still trying to delete the pending order nearly a minute later. How could that be if I was already in a trade and it was showing up in the trade window?

*If the trade had been executed at my end and was showing up in my platform then there would be no pending order for me to try and delete a full minute after the trade was executed.
*


PR@GoMarkets said:


> When my colleague spoke to you earlier, I was of the belief that you understood the situation as it was visible in your logs?




I completely understood that you company were going to ignore my complaint that the trade never moved beyond being a pending order, and take the log entry showing a trade being made as the only part of that log that was worth paying attention to.


----------



## professor_frink

PR@GoMarkets said:


> J
> We of course endeavour to give clients the best possible execution as it benefits us to have the best execution for our clients!




Really

Even though my go account is more of a plaything than anything serious, I still managed to get through more than 1 million in turnover on Monday alone. For a company that claims it makes it's money on rebates based client's volume, I find it surprising that when I ring up with what I considered to be a serious gripe with an order problem, that I get fobbed off and told that I'm not entering orders correctly and there must have been a mistake on my part.

WTF


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

professor_frink said:


> *If the trade had been executed at my end and was showing up in my platform then there would be no pending order for me to try and delete a full minute after the trade was executed.
> *




If you have already clicked on the pending order edit to bring up the trade box and then whilst you have the order box open but before you press to edit it is filled, then it would cause this problem. 

I am happy to post the journal from our server on here with your permission, but it clearly shows your order being filled 17 seconds before the modification was cancelled due to the order not being pending any longer. The journal then shows you logging in to the platfrom and closing the trade.

Why would we want a client to not be able to place a stop loss? That makes no sense - there is no way to know which way the market is going and think about it, if we really wanted people to lose money then you having a stop is a good thing!

I would have thought that as a moderator of a site which involves discussions about Forex then you would have a better understanding of how orders are processed.

The repeated posts also make the thread very difficult to read for everyone else.

As for your comment about your volume and being 'fobbed off' that is not true. When looking at a trade we do not take into consideration how much you trade - that would be unfair on someone doing nano lots! We looked into the trading journals and gave you an answer. Just because you did not like the explanation given to you doesn't mean you were fobebd off.

Regardless, I see no point in continuing to dispute this trade on a public forum. If you have a genuine complaint then of course contact us directly.


----------



## professor_frink

PR@GoMarkets said:


> If you have already clicked on the pending order edit to bring up the trade box and then whilst you have the order box open but before you press to edit it is filled, then it would cause this problem.
> 
> I am happy to post the journal from our server on here with your permission, but it clearly shows your order being filled 17 seconds before the modification was cancelled due to the order not being pending any longer. The journal then shows you logging in to the platfrom and closing the trade.
> 
> Why would we want a client to not be able to place a stop loss? That makes no sense - there is no way to know which way the market is going and think about it, if we really wanted people to lose money then you having a stop is a good thing!
> 
> I would have thought that as a moderator of a site which involves discussions about Forex then you would have a better understanding of how orders are processed.
> 
> The repeated posts also make the thread very difficult to read for everyone else.
> 
> As for your comment about your volume and being 'fobbed off' that is not true. When looking at a trade we do not take into consideration how much you trade - that would be unfair on someone doing nano lots! We looked into the trading journals and gave you an answer. Just because you did not like the explanation given to you doesn't mean you were fobebd off.
> 
> Regardless, I see no point in continuing to dispute this trade on a public forum. If you have a genuine complaint then of course contact us directly.




Chris, I'll send you a PM in a few minutes in regards to this post and carry it on privately for the time being


----------



## PR@GoMarkets

Hi Ladies and Gents,

I just wanted to drop a quick note to say that we will no longer be posting on Aussie Stock Forums in a PR capacity. We joined originally to give helpful assistance to clients and to add a further method of communication, but we have recently seen a diminishing value of doing this. With various forum posts containing  inaccuracies and misinformation it becomes difficult to argue our positions without further misinformation/misunderstanding being given by so called clients. 

It has become clear to us why other companies do not join in with online forums and we have decided that it would be worthwhile us taking the same position. 

We of course encourage discussions regarding trading with Go Markets and if anyone has questions or requires more information we recommend they contact us directly.

Regards,
Go Markets


----------



## supermatt

fair enough to! seems plenty of people love to bitch on a forum behind their computer screens. come on guys just call them and speak to them. hardly productive sitting on here bad mouthing what i would consider one of australias best forex brokers. 

thanks alot for all of you who made go markets end there stint on this forum. I did enjoy their presence here, it is a shame you had to ruin it for us people who did enjoy there updates on this thread.


----------



## professor_frink

supermatt said:


> fair enough to! seems plenty of people love to bitch on a forum behind their computer screens. come on guys just call them and speak to them. hardly productive sitting on here bad mouthing what i would consider one of australias best forex brokers.
> 
> thanks alot for all of you who made go markets end there stint on this forum. I did enjoy their presence here, it is a shame you had to ruin it for us people who did enjoy there updates on this thread.




I only posted on here after sending Chris a PM that he didn't respond to, contacting them via their live chat section of the website and then spending near on an hour going back and forth on the phone.

After Chris posted here yesterday I took up his offer of sending me Go's server logs by sending him a PM requesting that he email them to me. So far there has been no response to my PM and no email.

Will update further if that changes.


----------



## Trembling Hand

supermatt said:


> fair enough to! seems plenty of people love to bitch on a forum behind their computer screens. come on guys just call them and speak to them. hardly productive sitting on here bad mouthing what i would consider one of australias best forex brokers.
> 
> thanks alot for all of you who made go markets end there stint on this forum. I did enjoy their presence here, it is a shame you had to ruin it for us people who did enjoy there updates on this thread.




Blah Blah Blah. They come - they go. Its always a problem because there is a unequal communication level. One assumes the other is wrong and uniformed as well as just after losing trades to be scratched. Where the other is feeling riped, very hard to communicate with that in the back ground whether consciously or not.

You will ALWAYS have this issues with "brokers" that are not executing into a recognised and independent market, like stocks & futs. And lets face it brokers do this stuff as a marketing idea first and for most. They don't do it as method to give "helpful assistance ". They would love to just pimp their product and clear up the odd misunderstanding when its works towards one of their "selling points" but anything past that and as Chris has pointed out it has "diminishing value of doing this" to them.

They love the up side but cannot take the down side. That's the way it goes. Business have not really figured out how to play in the 2.0 space very effectively.


----------



## Robshan

It's hard when you're dealing with a breed of people that think that the internet is a great place to air dirty laundry about sour relationships.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Robshan said:


> It's hard when you're dealing with a breed of people that think that the internet is a great place to air dirty laundry about sour relationships.




What does that mean? Anyone with a negative point has a "sour relationship".

What a load of drivel.


----------



## Robshan

That wasnt what I said .... I think that airing a negative point of view is fine.

My post was in response to your comment 



> They love the up side but cannot take the down side. That's the way it goes. Business have not really figured out how to play in the 2.0 space very effectively.




I was voicing that business diplomacy is not an easy endeavour when dealing with a negative situation in a public forum given the change in culture over the past 10-15 years.


----------



## sinner

Trembling Hand said:


> Interestingly that the ones complaining have only a few post. It seems that go markets, although they have their share of technical problems just like any other provider, they also seem to attract more than their fair share of trolls from other brokers who clearly have a great deal to gain in discrediting a very good competitor.
> 
> In fact a few have been kicked out of here over the history of this thread as they where court doing that very thing. Probably the same ones trying to discredit this thread on FF???




Hi TH,

I am sorry if I caused any drama over this issue.

Just spotted the posts over there, remembered James Austin saying the same thing so I thought would link the two together because he was told "he was the only one having the issue".

I have no beef with Go, or any reason to discredit them. Only wanted to pass some info from one trader having problems to another.

I feel the fact that Go is withdrawing from this forum is exactly as you said, they want the good but not the bad. Especially if it means multiple users who have all been told by their broker they are the only one having an issue manage to connect and prove the broker wrong. 

Happy trading, all.


----------



## James Austin

hello *Sinner*

yes I do have trouble with go's "at market" orders, they are delayed when using my real account, for a reason that no one has been able to solve.

To Go's credit, they did make considerable effort to solve this for me, but were unable to.

*2 interesting facts:*

1] all demo trades execute with lightening speed

2] if I send a second "at market" order within seconds of the first one (which almost always delays), it wont delay, it will go through at speed.


None of it makes sense to me. Fortunately, my style of trading lends itself towards limit orders. I just hope they dont play up. But so far, so good.

James




sinner said:


> Hi TH,
> 
> Just spotted the posts over there, remembered James Austin saying the same thing so I thought would link the two together because he was told "he was the only one having the issue".


----------



## damosdmf

i love go-markets i have been with them a little while and have had no problem my emails are responded to within ten minutes of me sending them. i have had a few connection probs nothing huge maybe a 5 second drop out but nothing to get aggrevated about. deposit was fast i get no freezing when placing an order with many other brokers i have. i have no problems closing an order which other brokers i have in my opinion go-markets A+ so far

damo


----------



## admans

All you happy traders with go I would be interested in seeing some mt4 results posted, as i would assume you must be making some cash being as happy as you all are. Since november i began to experience difficulty with trade times being extremely slow and not being able to modify orders, and hearing the same "it must be your end" and even worse calling the night desk and having a guy that could barely speak english hang up on me repeatedly, but of course perhaps it was just my bad luck and bad connection??? unfortunately i have taken the time to check some other forums and they seem to be gaining a similar ring with regards to execution times...


----------



## Robshan

admans said:


> All you happy traders with go I would be interested in seeing some mt4 results posted, as i would assume you must be making some cash being as happy as you all are. Since november i began to experience difficulty with trade times being extremely slow and not being able to modify orders, and hearing the same "it must be your end" and even worse calling the night desk and having a guy that could barely speak english hang up on me repeatedly, but of course perhaps it was just my bad luck and bad connection??? unfortunately i have taken the time to check some other forums and they seem to be gaining a similar ring with regards to execution times...




I have trades posted on my blog site .... I haven't had any issues with GoMarkets at all in the past coulple of weeks back on a live account ... execution is the same as it was on demo.


----------



## professor_frink

damosdmf said:


> i love go-markets i have been with them a little while and have had no problem my emails are responded to within ten minutes of me sending them. i have had a few connection probs nothing huge maybe a 5 second drop out but nothing to get aggrevated about. deposit was fast i get no freezing when placing an order with many other brokers i have. i have no problems closing an order which other brokers i have in my opinion go-markets A+ so far
> 
> damo






Robshan said:


> I have trades posted on my blog site .... I haven't had any issues with GoMarkets at all in the past coulple of weeks back on a live account ... execution is the same as it was on demo.




Interesting to note that despite you guys saying nothing is wrong, GO have decided to do a full system rebuild this weekend.




Chris did get around to emailing me the copy of GO's server logs on Thursday, and they have amended my account back to where I was trying to place my stop orginally on my trade on Tuesday night, which was most appreciated and good to see.

However couldn't get a reply out of him to my questions about the multiple inconsistencies between the log at my end and GO's server log.

Perhaps that's why they are doing a system rebuild this weekend, though can't be sure on that one as Chris won't reply to my emails


----------



## Robshan

professor_frink said:


> Interesting to note that despite you guys saying nothing is wrong, GO have decided to do a full system rebuild this weekend.




That will be interesting ....

I may not notice the absolute precision of the order entry time lag as I dont trade under a 4hr time frame and I dont chase the market with increased volatility.  Maybe there is a lag I dont know, but it hasnt affected my ability to close for decent profits.


----------



## nunthewiser

professor_frink said:


> Chris did get around to emailing me the copy of GO's server logs on Thursday, and they have amended my account back to where I was trying to place my stop orginally on my trade on Tuesday night, which was most appreciated and good to see.





And that is fairplay .......... Good on them ..... Not to many other Brokers/Providers willing to take the blame and rectify financially


----------



## nunthewiser

damosdmf said:


> i love go-markets i have been with them a little while and have had no problem my emails are responded to within ten minutes of me sending them. i have had a few connection probs nothing huge maybe a 5 second drop out but nothing to get aggrevated about. deposit was fast i get no freezing when placing an order with many other brokers i have. i have no problems closing an order which other brokers i have in my opinion go-markets A+ so far
> 
> damo





Sounds like a paid advertisement darl ................. any steaknives?


----------



## damosdmf

not a paid advertisement the truth they r a good broker. i have been trading forex for like 3 or 4 months i know not long but i have been through all the brokers and go seem the best to me mainly cause there an asutralian company and i dont wanna send my money overseas

damo


----------



## CFD

Robshan said:


> I was voicing that business diplomacy is not an easy endeavour when dealing with a negative situation in a public forum given the change in culture over the past 10-15 years.




Indeed. I appreciate the time they spent here and wish they would keep this line of communication open. However there is little point in their doing so if it does not generate any goodwill on their behalf.

Good luck with the blog (and trading).


----------



## sinner

Chris from Go is now answering questions and similar on forexfactory.

Apparently we aren't worth their time but FF is (gee, I wonder if the fact that Go is apparently now a FF "preferred broker" has anything to do with it?)


----------



## zynizen

Despite all the information given here, I have read through and practically none of the posts state the obvious question.

Does GO Markets take the other side of your trade? Are your trades on the MT4 platform actually in the market or are they hedged with their derivatives partner as they described in their terms and conditions?

This legal information is so wrapped up, it's extremely hard to understand exactly where your trade is being placed.

I'd appreciate clarity on this topic. I've been with a few other brokers, FXDD, FxPro, FXCM, PFGBest, Tadawul, they are all the same and in their terms and conditions state "your position is not directly in the market, rather, against our own position" of sorts.

GOmarkets terms and conditions don't explain this clearly. (Which leads me to believe they are against all client positions)

Thanks.


----------



## Alpha_Bet

sinner said:


> Chris from Go is now answering questions and similar on forexfactory.
> 
> Apparently we aren't worth their time but FF is (gee, I wonder if the fact that Go is apparently now a FF "preferred broker" has anything to do with it?)




And hasn't that worked out well. Gone from the frying pan into the fire. Maybe GoMarkets should have stopped participating  in online forums as stated in this thread.
Anyways, It appears that Go Markets have some transaction latency issues to deal with both at home and abroad. 

Disclaimer: Have an acct with GO Markets, not funded. Trading CME Currency futs.


----------



## tayser

Still waiting to hear more about their Currenex client...  hopefully not the dirty / padded feeds that are junked through Viking Trader and are the cleaner Currenex Lite (Java client).


----------



## SAPH

Is it just me or there is really something wrong on the graph...???


----------



## wabbit

The gap?  The market gapped at the weekend.  Nothing unusual with that; it happens from time to time.

wabbit


----------



## SAPH

yep the gap...and incorrect candle colors...same period seems OK on oanda though...


----------



## Robshan

SAPH said:


> yep the gap...and incorrect candle colors...same period seems OK on oanda though...




Oanda market hours are different though, so it's not worth comparing to them.


----------



## Lone Wolf

I checked the charts on FxPro and NetDania, both show it as per Go Markets.

The gap happened over the weekend while the market was closed. Oanda seems to show weekend data by default. This fills in the gaps. You can go into preferences and change the settings to hide the data. You can also change what time is considered to be the weekend. By doing this I got Oanda to show the same gap as Go does.

Your second issue was with bar colours. This all comes down to what time the broker runs on. Attached below are a couple of charts, one from Go and one from Oanda. Both are 1 hour charts of the same period, (the time around the gap you're looking at). As you can see, the data is pretty much the same. What makes the difference is where the broker starts and finishes their day. Look at where the day starts and finishes on the 1 hour charts below and compare it to the daily charts you posted earlier.

Price moved in the same way, but looks different on the daily due to broker time. This can be a problem for people who trade strict candle patterns. You will get different looking candles from the same data depending on what time your broker uses.


----------



## SAPH

thanks Lone W for explaining - it makes sense now


----------



## lindsayf

*latency*

Hi
Anyone noticed increasing execution delays at GO recently? - particularly last week.  I trade the Euro during liquid hours and very often had latency of between 5 and 10 seconds.  This may be at my end I dont know.  I spoke with support who suggest that it could be better now as they have just upgraded something or other.  Otherwise they suggest a reinstall might help - even though it is only a couple of months old?  Anyone else seeing similar?

thks


----------



## lindsayf

derr..ignore previous post..I see I am not alone.


----------



## macca

Anybody else having processing delays and slow feed today ? It maybe me but I haven't changed anything that I am aware of and everywhere else seems OK

The past 90 mins or so have been slow, right when Europe gets interesting


----------



## dazers

who else had A/U drop like a 100 points in a minute suddenly to under .8020 this morning?


----------



## mrchopper72

Any chance someone can help me out with a rather annoying issue I had today. I trade equities long term and decided to open a mini fx account just to test the waters with GM. Today I've placed a buy stop for an order on the A/U @ 0.83851 with a 20pip stop loss and left for work only to find the current quote striking R2 @ 0.85210 and my order not executed.
Did the market just move too fast and bounce my order and if so does this happen often? Or is this the price I pay for trading a mini acc?

Who needs 136 pips anyways.


----------



## macca

Hi,

Go have a 1800 number, it costs nothing to ring them up and get them to check it. If you ring during the quieter times of the day you will get straight thru usually. Don't ring at 10.00 am etc.

If they have screwed up they usually fix it, (a lot more often than some other brokers).

Just check to make sure you have the numbers right as sometimes the 5 digit pricing throws out your entries when learning the platform.

It can be a pain when you put a 20 pips stop loss and MT4 reads it as 20 pippettes, so only a 2 pips stop loss, I know this one from experience, a couple of times


----------



## Robshan

mrchopper72 said:


> Any chance someone can help me out with a rather annoying issue I had today. I trade equities long term and decided to open a mini fx account just to test the waters with GM. Today I've placed a buy stop for an order on the A/U @ 0.83851 with a 20pip stop loss and left for work only to find the current quote striking R2 @ 0.85210 and my order not executed.
> Did the market just move too fast and bounce my order and if so does this happen often? Or is this the price I pay for trading a mini acc?
> 
> Who needs 136 pips anyways.




Ok, so I have a few questions:
- Was the order still on your chart when the price had gone past it?   
- Did you have enough capital available to cover the margin?
- Did you check that the position didnt enter and get stopped before it went in your favour?



macca said:


> ...... It can be a pain when you put a 20 pips stop loss and MT4 reads it as 20 pippettes, so only a 2 pips stop loss, I know this one from experience, a couple of times




This tripped me up early on with trailing stops etc..... on GoMarkets x.00010 is 1 pip (or xx.010 for Yen crosses).


----------



## mrchopper72

Hi There,

The order was still sitting unchanged in the execution window. Margin wasn't an issue and no sign of the completed order in Acc history.
I had to delete the order as the market was moving back into that range but after a days reflecting I'm pretty sure I've ballsed it up from my end as this has never been an issue with my system before.

Less haste from my end perhaps.


----------



## blogsandson

My comments on Go Markets may already have been made somewhere in the past 65 pages, in which case I apologize.  

It has taken me quite a few years to realize the truth of the first rule of investing (not that I put forex in that light!), namely _*protect your capital*_ (or at least as much as you can).  

This should include wading through the 100 or so pages of _fine print information_ that all Australian licensees need to provide to people they intend taking money from.  If you don't like the rules, you don't invest.  

You also need to be satisfied with the organization itself, particularly its own financial position. I know all these companies are audited but I prefer to see reports with my own two eyes or, at the very least, to know that there is a very Big Brother in the background.  Nearly every website includes a section called *About Us*.  The more information the better. 

How much can you learn about Go Markets from their website?  Zilch, except they hold an Australian Financial Services License.  On a scale of 1 to 10, I give that about a 3, and that is not a tongue-in-cheek comment.  For non-Australians, try googling Opus Prime or Storm Financial (and those two are just for starters)!  They had AFS licenses, yet collectively their clients have lost hundreds of $m.

Whenever any company, either in Australia or elsewhere, appears to lay primary emphasis on saying they have the relevant licenses I become cautious.  I EXPECT them to have the correct licenses.  I need that fact confirmed but I don't want it to appear to be the most important issue.  I want to know about their financial strength, the director's background (without the BS), past companies they have run, insurances they carry etc.  To the GM owners I say, lay more of your cards on the table.  I will give you more respect for it.  

For readers' information, I have spent the $15 or so to look at their most recent _company extract_ on the ASIC database.  (For those that live outside Australia, that's the Australian Securities & Investment Commission, the government regulator.)  For what it is worth GM has two directors (age 44 & 36) and a paid-up capital of just over AUD$1m.  (That is about USD$800,000, an amount somewhat short of the $20m required for a US Brokerage firm.)  

Their last financial report was lodged on 15 March 2010, with the company shown as a "Small Proprietary Company that is controlled by a Foreign Company".  That ultimate holding company is fully stated (in the *official* ASIC records) as *Go Financial Group Private Limited*, which holds all the shares.  What seems strange to me is that a google search on this latter company (which effectively controls the forex assets of all GM customers) has not a single complete world-wide match.  Nor could I find it on either the NZ or UK company registers, the countries where the two directors were born.  Perhaps it is not strange at all, but you can see how some more open detail on their website (in the About Us section) could have avoided any surprise/query on my part.

It is most unlikely that I will become a GM customer anytime soon so I have not delved into the company as far as I would like.  Someone, with _more skin in the game_, could pay to obtain the 36 page Financial Report lodged with ASIC on 15 March.  

All forums are littered with comments from people who say they don't want to have their hard-earned capital lost by a Broker default (and I am certainly not suggesting that in the present case), yet I wonder how many have bothered to go past the information given to them on a few broker web pages before sending off their cheque. (That's check for many of you!)

Hopefully some more control for participants in the Australian market is not too far away.  Just a few days ago, the ASIC Chairman spoke at a major conference dealing with the "impacts of proposed regulatory reforms on unregulated or ‘less-regulated’ market segments".  Everyone transacting in the spot forex market and this includes the coy owners like GM should breathe easier if the rules become a bit more transparent.

Cheers
PS If anything above is unclear, pls blame my son.


----------



## admans

blogsandson,
you might have a look at this site 
http://www.forexfactory.com/showthread.php?t=201161&page=38
gomarkets has the same guy there that once replied on this forum. perhaps he can give some further answers there...


----------



## elbabam

Blogsandon,

Thank you for your feedback on Go Markets. Good information.

Question: In your opinion, what broker would you think is good value for money to trade from Australia ?

Thanks in advance

Elbabam



blogsandson said:


> My comments on Go Markets may already have been made somewhere in the past 65 pages, in which case I apologize.
> 
> It has taken me quite a few years to realize the truth of the first rule of investing (not that I put forex in that light!), namely _*protect your capital*_ (or at least as much as you can).
> 
> This should include wading through the 100 or so pages of _fine print information_ that all Australian licensees need to provide to people they intend taking money from.  If you don't like the rules, you don't invest.
> 
> You also need to be satisfied with the organization itself, particularly its own financial position. I know all these companies are audited but I prefer to see reports with my own two eyes or, at the very least, to know that there is a very Big Brother in the background.  Nearly every website includes a section called *About Us*.  The more information the better.
> 
> How much can you learn about Go Markets from their website?  Zilch, except they hold an Australian Financial Services License.  On a scale of 1 to 10, I give that about a 3, and that is not a tongue-in-cheek comment.  For non-Australians, try googling Opus Prime or Storm Financial (and those two are just for starters)!  They had AFS licenses, yet collectively their clients have lost hundreds of $m.
> 
> Whenever any company, either in Australia or elsewhere, appears to lay primary emphasis on saying they have the relevant licenses I become cautious.  I EXPECT them to have the correct licenses.  I need that fact confirmed but I don't want it to appear to be the most important issue.  I want to know about their financial strength, the director's background (without the BS), past companies they have run, insurances they carry etc.  To the GM owners I say, lay more of your cards on the table.  I will give you more respect for it.
> 
> For readers' information, I have spent the $15 or so to look at their most recent _company extract_ on the ASIC database.  (For those that live outside Australia, that's the Australian Securities & Investment Commission, the government regulator.)  For what it is worth GM has two directors (age 44 & 36) and a paid-up capital of just over AUD$1m.  (That is about USD$800,000, an amount somewhat short of the $20m required for a US Brokerage firm.)
> 
> Their last financial report was lodged on 15 March 2010, with the company shown as a "Small Proprietary Company that is controlled by a Foreign Company".  That ultimate holding company is fully stated (in the *official* ASIC records) as *Go Financial Group Private Limited*, which holds all the shares.  What seems strange to me is that a google search on this latter company (which effectively controls the forex assets of all GM customers) has not a single complete world-wide match.  Nor could I find it on either the NZ or UK company registers, the countries where the two directors were born.  Perhaps it is not strange at all, but you can see how some more open detail on their website (in the About Us section) could have avoided any surprise/query on my part.
> 
> It is most unlikely that I will become a GM customer anytime soon so I have not delved into the company as far as I would like.  Someone, with _more skin in the game_, could pay to obtain the 36 page Financial Report lodged with ASIC on 15 March.
> 
> All forums are littered with comments from people who say they don't want to have their hard-earned capital lost by a Broker default (and I am certainly not suggesting that in the present case), yet I wonder how many have bothered to go past the information given to them on a few broker web pages before sending off their cheque. (That's check for many of you!)
> 
> Hopefully some more control for participants in the Australian market is not too far away.  Just a few days ago, the ASIC Chairman spoke at a major conference dealing with the "impacts of proposed regulatory reforms on unregulated or ‘less-regulated’ market segments".  Everyone transacting in the spot forex market and this includes the coy owners like GM should breathe easier if the rules become a bit more transparent.
> 
> Cheers
> PS If anything above is unclear, pls blame my son.


----------



## ipndasno

Thankyou Blogandson,

You have made some great claims. 

The broker default is not uncommon in the FX market considering that these brokers are only suppose to earn a small commission as being a middle man which sends our orders into the Real market. 

However, we all know that 90% of these Brokers and 98% of all Metatrader brokers do not execute our orders, but only offset our positions or even worse, Hold all our positions on the sideline and wait for the market and leverage to Bust our accounts allowing the broker to take all of our funds.. This is Really what takes place. Considering the discentralized market, FX trading is the riskiest market to trade and invest, I am sure you have heard horror stories or both sucessdul traders that cannot withdraw profits (deleted right on the Platform) and also many stories of Stop outed, slippage and Many reqoutes along the way. 

If you are new or an experienced trader, Please ignore ALL MetaQuotes related Brokers and only use a BANK. saxobank, dukascopy, Morgan stanley, And 20 others... Now these Banks do offer FX, and they offer liqiudity as well and are not Just a middle man, But a legimate FX provider. These Platforms are better than MetaTrader, even though that some including Dukascopy understand their customers and they Only Support Mt4 because this platform was the Beginning of Retail FX. It's used for a marketing approach and nothing more. 

The only reason Why i still use Mt4 and Mt4 brokers is that . Using these brokers are the Only way to Document My trading activity Publicly by using Myfxbook. Beyond this fact, I would never use Meta Anything. I keep 90% of my funds With Real banks and 10% to display my trading activity. 

Sorry for the typos and being a hater on Mt4. But this "metaquotes" was designed to be a Shady business operation. *Why Else would a Financial platform be TICK DRIVEN*

Also Google *MetaQoutes Broker Plugin* and see for yourself about HOW these brokers can Screw us 24/7!


----------



## eyeballkid88

Interesting stuff...


----------



## Massari

Is there anyone still with Go markets?


----------



## lindsayf

Yes
I have found them to be pretty good and certainly improved from a year or more ago with respect to execution times and spreads.
But of recent months the spread on the Euro has deteriorated again which is disappointing.


----------



## Alpha_Bet

I had an acct with them.
They have had issues for the last several months. 
Their spreads were too high and they were not pro-active enough when communicating and dealing with issues.

Have a look at pepperstone and see what you think.
I have no affiliation with pepperstone beyond having an active trading account with them.


----------



## Alpha_Bet

lindsayf said:


> Yes
> But of recent months the spread on the Euro has deteriorated again which is disappointing.




supposedly changed lp.
don't know why they didn't hook up with integral.


----------



## SevenFX

Anyone using GoMarkets as I signed up with demo/live account and find everything great so far.

No delays, fast execution
Reasonable spreads with option to have really small spreads
Free annual licence for Autochart & myfx
$300 trading money for $3k live account
GMT+2 server close
STP no dealing desk not market maker

I see these some less favourable comments, but notice they were some time back
so hope things are changed.

SevenFX


----------



## BrianFXman

SevenFX said:


> Anyone using GoMarkets as I signed up with demo/live account and find everything great so far.
> 
> No delays, fast execution
> Reasonable spreads with option to have really small spreads
> Free annual licence for Autochart & myfx
> $300 trading money for $3k live account
> GMT+2 server close
> STP no dealing desk not market maker
> 
> I see these some less favourable comments, but notice they were some time back
> so hope things are changed.
> 
> SevenFX




I just started trading again with GO Markets. They have just moved to 5 day charts. Spreads are good and execution times are now a lot better and no more crazy slippage like last year. I'm a happy client again.


----------



## DJG

I've also just recently started with Go Markets on MT4. However, this my first time so I don't need a extravagant setup yet until I'm more comfortable and profitable. Then I'll look into other brokers and charting software. At the moment I'm trading pure price action so as long as the chart keeps ticking, I'm happy.

I will be probably using IB for shares however so may move my forex over there eventually if its any good/better.



BrianFXman said:


> I just started trading again with GO Markets. They have just moved to 5 day charts. Spreads are good and execution times are now a lot better and no more crazy slippage like last year. I'm a happy client again.




How did you get the 5 day charts?
Are you using the web trader?

I know how to change the chart from a 1 hour to 2 hour for example, that's easy and very helpful. However, it is offline and I did read how to make it online but I don't know much at all about the coding and where to copy and paste stuff etc.


----------



## rakeshd347

Hi  I have been using Etoro for the past 5 years and they have been very good with withdrawals and deposit and have so much staff. their Open book concept is awesome.


----------



## STRAT62

*Go Markets*

Hi Guys
Just joined this forum and have just started with Forex.
Can anybody tell me if Go Markets in Melbourne are a decent Broker to start with.
I have tried them for the past month on a demo and it all seems fine.
I have been using the Pipstrider EA and it has traded nicely on microlots.
Do things change dramatically as soon as you trade with real money?
I am planning on opening a $5000 account with them.
Any info about them, good or Bad I would be very grateful.
Cheers.


----------



## cogs

In  my experience Go used to be quite good under previous management, since the take over there overall conditions have been quite poor. They may well have picked up by now, I am not sure, but I for one, do not want such fluctuating broker side conditions. My advice would be ICMarkets or Pepperstone, both are quite good and stable with good user friendly login console features.



> Do things change dramatically as soon as you trade with real money?



An age old question and a very contentious topic. One thing I can say for sure is 'things' will change with a live account whether that be with you and your emotions or live trading itself with different data feeds, spreads, slippage, liquidity fluctuations and so on. In theory they shouldn't. 

Obviously the ideal way for you to find out, is if you are not interfering at all with your EA at the mo, just set it going and and don't touch it and see for yourself. I hope your good run continues.

Seeing you are new, I would suggest only sticking to microlots.

There is so much bullsh!t hype about FX to get retailers in, but remember it is largely unregulated. I love it for the action and longevity, anything else is like watching paint dry, in my opinion of coarse.


----------



## investortom

I've used them before for MT4 trading... they were one of the better ones around. Very helpful and they are Aus based.


----------



## cynic

investortom said:


> I've used them before for MT4 trading... they were one of the better ones around. Very helpful and they are Aus based.




I was genuinely surprised when I read your post regarding the claim to being "Aus based". I even had a quick look on their website and was further astounded to see them making a similar claim.

Prior to this day, I could have almost sworn that Go Markets Pty Ltd was owned by a UK parent. 

Was I mistaken?


----------



## eurotrader

Hi,

I don't trade with GO anymore but I know they are Oz based as I know someone who works for their sales team in Melbourne. They have offices on the top floor of one of the highest buildings in Melbourne. They must be making money somehow 




cynic said:


> I was genuinely surprised when I read your post regarding the claim to being "Aus based". I even had a quick look on their website and was further astounded to see them making a similar claim.
> 
> Prior to this day, I could have almost sworn that Go Markets Pty Ltd was owned by a UK parent.
> 
> Was I mistaken?


----------



## Robert Brown

GO’s upgraded technology gives clients redundancy levels that were not possible a few years ago. Low redundancy ensures absolute minimal downtime, and  can give their clients the peace of mind that goes with it. 







dhruv said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Does anyone here use Go Markets as an fx broker and if so, could you shed some light on the pro's/con's of their service?
> 
> Currently with Oanda however I'm not a fan of their withdrawal fees and would much prefer an MT4 platform. Also the ability to trade other instruments with GM is appealing.
> 
> I dug up an older thread about them here but that went off-topic pretty quickly and was a few months old, so just interested in hearing fresh new opinions.
> 
> In particular, I'm interested in hearing about things like execution time/slippage, reliability, average deposit/withdrawal times, customer support etc.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> dhruv


----------



## James Martin

*Re: Go Markets any good?*

A lot of information about forex trading. I also used the Go and I am using it for last month and have no problem with it. 







wabbit said:


> I have been with Go for just over a week now and have had no (major) problems.  At about 14:00 each day I get a very short interruption to my connection through MT4, the cause remains unresolved but it has not affected my trading, yet.  I have been trading using an EA which places many trades, sometimes in very rapid succession, without requote.  I have only been trading microlots but each trade is executed within expectations, I have even had some slippage go my way!
> 
> I have sent a couple or emails to their support and had prompt replies; I have spoken on the telephone with their staff in sales, accounts and support (they might all be one group) and they were all knowledgeable and helpful.
> 
> Funding your account can be a little slow if you choose bank transfer, BPay etc.  The fastest way is to use a credit card through PayPal (or just use your PayPal account) but their accounts people only work during "office" hours so it is not always possible to have newly-deposited funds immediately available for trading.  The same can be said for the withdrawals: fastest if made at a reasonable time during office hours (you still need to fax them the withdrawal authorisation - - allegedly if regulatory rules change (in the near future?) this requirement will be abandoned in favour of electronic authorisation?)  The delays were similar to the delays with my previous U.S. broker.
> 
> Spreads on the major fx pairs are pretty competitive; the spreads on some of the other pairs are not so.  As with any broker, choose your universe carefully.
> 
> My high risk system took a battering (twice) in its first week of existence with this new broker, but I can say that the zero-balance protection kicked in when the EA went "berserk" without supervision (two 200+ point swings in a week will do that to this system, it's a fact of life) but as I said the broker's protection system worked like it should.
> 
> So far, after a very short evaluation period, I have only good things to say about Go Markets and their MT4 provided platform.  If there is more to say in the future, I will let you know.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> wabbit


----------



## cynic

eurotrader said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't trade with GO anymore but I know they are Oz based as I know someone who works for their sales team in Melbourne. They have offices on the top floor of one of the highest buildings in Melbourne. They must be making money somehow




Does this mean that their offices in the Netherlands are also OZ based, or did someone working in the sales team neglect to mention this?!!


----------



## zenkh

I know it's been years since the previous post, but thought I ought still to register and post the below articles in case anyone is still wondering about GO Markets:

http://www.smh.com.au/business/thre...in-of-trio-capital-losses-20100822-13aul.html

http://beathespread.com/groups/prof...y-of-gomarkets-go-doesnt-want-you-to-find-out

In short, take all your money and get the hell out of there.


----------

